# Knitting Tea Party 2 January 2015!



## darowil

Well I get the privelage of starting us off for the New Year. As most of you will have seen Sam is back in hospital- nothing known other than this.
So I will start with the summary prpepared by Kate and myself. All I had time for once I got up was finsihinf the KTP from overnight so the summary was up to date. Just realised I forgot to check photos so will add them (think it was only one) But Kate is out for the evening so she sent them early.

A quite week this week- makes me wonder if I managed to forget something. Sometimes I find myself commenting in the KTP and forgetting the summary, other times I write it into the summary and then forget to comment.
*BusyWorkerBee* has not had a good week. She discovered that Coke and computer keyboards dont mix well. One of her nieces had a bad turn over Christmas requiring observation in hospital- with nothing really decided about the cause. A friends husband had a heart attack on Boxing Day and was due for an angiogram on Monday. But all that seems to have faded into the past with the discovery today that her sister cant continue to employ her so she is going to be out of a job again. And then the concerns for her sister as well. Looks like there may be big upheavals among all the family in the near future.

*Martinas* sister is home from hospital but still very unwell- and may need reviewing by the doctor soon. Seems it was just as well Martina was there at this time to care for her sister.

Our Scottish sisters are seeing out the old year and the new one in in style- by taking first footing to a new extreme. *Kate* has broken her leg down by the ankle, while *Agnescr* has managed to pull off most of her big toe nail. *Railyn* has also had a fall and while she needed the firemen to get her off the floor she seems to have escaped with no major injuries other than to her pride. They say Pride cometh before a fall? She sure lost it in the fall

*Angelam* has had the first birthday for the year.

And *Purple* is getting a new knee in the new season of spring. Maybe she will be springing around herself by the time spring fades away. And poor little Serena has a double ear infection- thus disturbing the sleep of *SugarSUgar* again.

Things are looking good for *Julie* at the moment with the move, although things are not yet settled

Despite Kates adventures for the week she has provided me with the photos and recipes (one link only!) so thanks to Kate.

KTP Photos 2nd January, 2015
5 - *Purple* - Pond in the sun/Knitted moustache book!
10 - *Agnes* - Quinn & parents/blanket
17 - *Strawberry* - Afghan for son
17 - *Purple* - Frosty morning
18 - *Gwen* - New bench
20 - *Sorlenna* - Beading work
23 - *Pacer* - Matthew's cat pic/dishcloths
24 - *Puplover* - Sleepy dog!
26 - *Darowil* - Advent scarfs
28 - *Purple* - Minipurple & her Timbits
40 - *Darowil* - Coffee/cricket
42 - *Agnes* - Sunrise
43 - *Melyn* - DD & new jacket
57 - *Gwen* - Toddler vest
65 - *Gwen* - DD's flapper hat
67 - *Darowil* - David's book stash!
69 - *Kate* - The stookie.

Recipes
48 - *Sam* - Easy casserole recipes (link)


----------



## darowil

We have had a number of fires during the hot weather and some in Vicotria as well. Some loss of properties and houses but no life that I am aware off. It does sound like some areas in our outer suburbs were evacuated last night but I think they are being allowed back in.


----------



## LadyBecket

I've been here a couple of years and have only been to one Tea Party. Not really sure how it works. I've finished all my WIP and now I'm looking for something to start the new year out with. I found a nice pattern with lots of cables and other designs, and it starts from the top down. 
I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!!
Happy knitting,
Judy


----------



## pacer

Looks like I managed to find the new tea party early this year. That won't happen often. Thanks Darowil and Kate for stepping in for Sam. I do pray that he recovers sooner than later. Seems that winter is not the best for his breathing and I am not sure that living south of her would be much better as AZ Sticks had 6 inches of snow in the past few days and that is Arizona. New Mexico also saw snow. We don't have any snow on the ground currently, but the air is very cold so I am staying inside and doing laundry, cooking and cleaning as well as knitting and reading a book. It is not often that I get lazy days, so I am enjoying it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome LadyBecket/Judy! I dream of the day I can say I've finished all WIPs....LOL Will probably end up frogging some of them. LOL

A huge THANK YOU to Darowil for getting us started on this New Year. Sending many prayers for Sam; hope this "spa" visit will not be too long or that it is too terribly serious.

Betty, please take everyone's urging to go on to the doctor to heart. We sure don't want you also taking a "spa" trip.



LadyBecket said:


> I've been here a couple of years and have only been to one Tea Party. Not really sure how it works. I've finished all my WIP and now I'm looking for something to start the new year out with. I found a nice pattern with lots of cables and other designs, and it starts from the top down.
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!!
> Happy knitting,
> Judy


----------



## pacer

LadyBecket said:


> I've been here a couple of years and have only been to one Tea Party. Not really sure how it works. I've finished all my WIP and now I'm looking for something to start the new year out with. I found a nice pattern with lots of cables and other designs, and it starts from the top down.
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!!
> Happy knitting,
> Judy


Judy...Welcome to the tea party. We are here all week and share recipes as well as what we are knitting and what is going on in our daily living. Join us as often as you like. Feel free to ask questions or share a recipe and certainly what you are knitting.


----------



## darowil

LadyBecket said:


> I've been here a couple of years and have only been to one Tea Party. Not really sure how it works. I've finished all my WIP and now I'm looking for something to start the new year out with. I found a nice pattern with lots of cables and other designs, and it starts from the top down.
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!!
> Happy knitting,
> Judy


Welcome Judy. SImply join in as like- we are a chatty group some of whom have known each other for around 3 years but others are much newer. We talk about almost anything- but do avoid getting into deep political or relgious discussions. And we do even talk about knitting and support each other in our knitting (or crotchet) and in other ways as well.
As Sam woul dsay pull up a chair and return anythime we always have a pot of tea ready. But as for me- well I would have a coffee for you! (Sam is the normal host of the Tea Party but at times needs to pass on his repsonsibilties to others)


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Margaret for stepping into the breach! What a useful thing that summary is proving. Wish I could get more of a feeling of order in the chaos around me! And thanks Kate too for being there even when wounded.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome LadyBecket/Judy! I dream of the day I can say I've finished all WIPs....LOL Will probably end up frogging some of them. LOL


I don't dream of that day- I know I will never acheive it so why waste time dreaming of the impossible? Just liek I will never use up my stash.

And now I had better find the missing picture and get then get myself showered, dressed etc and head out to the wedding. MAy get time to pop in again between the service and the reception otherwise see late afternoon/early evening (it is only 9am here now but with a 10am wedding it is time I got away from here).


----------



## shepherd

I used to see the TP every week but now doesn't it have its own spot on KP?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Margaret for stepping into the breach! What a useful thing that summary is proving. Wish I could get more of a feeling of order in the chaos around me! And thanks Kate too for being there even when wounded.


Unfortuntaly moving is always chaotic even when you know where you are moving too. Are you labelling all your bags-vital for when you get into your new place (be careful with bags they can tear easily. Boxes are much more stable- and if you get the right size you can carry them on your trolley and they stack better). David numbers boxes and has a list of what is in each numbered box (or bag).

Just heard that one person is missing in the bush fires. Fires still not under control and heading to more populated areas. With the cool change are possible thunder storms with no rain thus meaning the risk of new fires being started.


----------



## grandma sherry

I have finally caught up on the last several TP's and actually reading the start of this one on the Friday. Sorry to hear Sam is in the health spa again, that Betty is unwell and that several of you have started off the new year with injuries. I have noticed a few regulars have been missing, and others not posting as much as usual - hopefully this is due to the busy season we have just finished. My family has all had bad colds and some have had infections and the flu (even having had flu shot). I did get my knitting and crocheting projects finished in time for Christmas, but wrapped and delivered without thinking of taking pictures. Sounds like everyone is having quirky weather, don't think I would like the 42 anymore than the cold Bonnie gets. Have been saving recipes from previous weeks but haven't felt like trying any of them - oh well a whole new year to try them. Wishing Heather well with family and employment, Julie with her move, Purple with her heat, Gwenie with her RA and everyone else with injuries, illnesses and strifes. Prayers and hugs for all and may 2015 improve daily for all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Thanks Darowil for stepping in to get the tea party started. Healing vibes to Sam, hope he's better soon.

had a lovely day today, took LM and her bestest friend to the pantomineAladin. We had great time lots kf singing, dancing, shoutinv booing and cheering, that was the audience. We allgot sqirted by a water pistol! It was a lovely end to the winter celebrations.

welcome to the new ones here, you will find everyone so friendly.

Hope everone has a good week end, healing vibes and hugs to all


----------



## Kansas g-ma

LadyBecket said:


> I've been here a couple of years and have only been to one Tea Party. Not really sure how it works. I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!!
> Happy knitting,Judy


Welcome to the Tea Party-- we are a group that talks, daily (or not), about family, friends, weather, food, knitting. We post pix of items made, travel, flowers, or ask for help with all kinds of problems, etc. I've noticed your avatar on the main digest and thought you had good ideas and the voice of reason. Nice to see you here.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Thanks to Darowil and Kate for "filling the breech" and hoping Sam is much better really soon. Those "health spas" don't sound at all inviting! LOL

Don't remember who suggested the digest at the start of each week but REALLY do enjoy it, find I can pick up when time has been short. Also love the pix/recipe report as it makes it easy to find something. Good work, ladies!


----------



## jknappva

LadyBecket said:


> I've been here a couple of years and have only been to one Tea Party. Not really sure how it works. I've finished all my WIP and now I'm looking for something to start the new year out with. I found a nice pattern with lots of cables and other designs, and it starts from the top down.
> I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!!
> Happy knitting,
> Judy


Glad you decided to stop by again. You're always welcome. We'd love to hear what you've been working on.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

shepherd said:


> I used to see the TP every week but now doesn't it have its own spot on KP?


Yes, but I can't remember exactly where they've stuck us. I usually get notifications in my email. I think we're in the Swaps, etc section. If you click on the watch at the top of the page, you should notifications in yourvmail.
Please visit with us often...we're here all week.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

grandma sherry said:


> I have finally caught up on the last several TP's and actually reading the start of this one on the Friday. Sorry to hear Sam is in the health spa again, that Betty is unwell and that several of you have started off the new year with injuries. I have noticed a few regulars have been missing, and others not posting as much as usual - hopefully this is due to the busy season we have just finished. My family has all had bad colds and some have had infections and the flu (even having had flu shot). I did get my knitting and crocheting projects finished in time for Christmas, but wrapped and delivered without thinking of taking pictures. Sounds like everyone is having quirky weather, don't think I would like the 42 anymore than the cold Bonnie gets. Have been saving recipes from previous weeks but haven't felt like trying any of them - oh well a whole new year to try them. Wishing Heather well with family and employment, Julie with her move, Purple with her heat, Gwenie with her RA and everyone else with injuries, illnesses and strifes. Prayers and hugs for all and may 2015 improve daily for all.


Glad you decided to join us. It really doesn't seem as if the new year is off to a good start with injuries and sickness, does it?
Please come back often...we're here all week.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Thanks, Darowil, for starting the new Tea Party for us on such short notice!
Junek


----------



## flyty1n

Just checking in and appreciating the summary so much. I'm worried about Sam and his visit to the health spa, and the broken leg doesn't sound like fun either. As to the wheezing..that is a sign of severe bronchial edema/swelling and or constriction. The analogy of a kinked garden hose was so apt. The problem is, that as the oxygen saturation drops, which wheezing causes, then it affects all other systems, esp. the heart. "Do not pass Go, do not collect 100 dollars" as the old Monopoly game said. Go directly to the emergency room and get a bronchial treatment..that is my advice. 
Very cold here, but the snow on the mountains is much appreciated as it is our summer water supply. Welcome to Judy and all other new guests/members.


----------



## KateB

Sam sent me a PM saying that he's in hospital because of his breathing, but he is hopeful of getting home after the weekend. Unfortunately I've been out at DH's annual family party and didn't get home in time to pick up Sam's PM, so thanks to Darowil for stepping into the breach! Next door are having a party so there's loud music and singing going on here just now, but as they only do this a couple of times a year we haven't really got cause for complaint. 
My left leg is really tired with all the hopping about...62 year old legs were not designed to be still hopping! ....and unfortunately the only way into my SIL's house is up 6 stairs? At the party all the great nieces and nephews (10 of them now ranging from 4 months to 10 years old) were quite fascinated with my stookie and Luke kept saying,"Ow, ow, Dan!" 
I'll need to go back and finish off reading last week's KTP, so I'll talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Thanks Darowil for taking over. I agree your summaries are great, help so much to find things I've forgotten to bookmark.
Hope they get the brush fires under control, so scary, I think I'll take the cold weather.
Welcome to the new visitors to the tea party, always nice to " meet" new people.


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Yes, but I can't remember exactly where they've stuck us. I usually get notifications in my email. I think we're in the Swaps, etc section. If you click on the watch at the top of the page, you should notifications in yourvmail.
> Please visit with us often...we're here all week.
> Junek


We're in the Swaps, KALS, Periodicals, Group Activities section.


----------



## KateB

Kansas g-ma said:


> Thanks to Darowil and Kate for "filling the breech" and hoping Sam is much better really soon. Those "health spas" don't sound at all inviting! LOL
> 
> Don't remember who suggested the digest at the start of each week but REALLY do enjoy it, find I can pick up when time has been short. Also love the pix/recipe report as it makes it easy to find something. Good work, ladies!


It was Darowil's idea.


----------



## Swedenme

Hello I've never noticed tea party before can anyone join in or do you have to all be making the same thing you sound like a nice friendly bunch who like to chit chat Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Unfortuntaly moving is always chaotic even when you know where you are moving too. Are you labelling all your bags-vital for when you get into your new place (be careful with bags they can tear easily. Boxes are much more stable- and if you get the right size you can carry them on your trolley and they stack better). David numbers boxes and has a list of what is in each numbered box (or bag).
> 
> Just heard that one person is missing in the bush fires. Fires still not under control and heading to more populated areas. With the cool change are possible thunder storms with no rain thus meaning the risk of new fires being started.


That is not good. It is a bit early for any news to trickle through, being holiday season still- I will have to wait until the 6 o'clock broadcast.

Can't handle boxes easily any longer- the paper bag system is working ok, and they do pile up on top of each other.


----------



## Lurker 2

grandma sherry said:


> I have finally caught up on the last several TP's and actually reading the start of this one on the Friday. Sorry to hear Sam is in the health spa again, that Betty is unwell and that several of you have started off the new year with injuries. I have noticed a few regulars have been missing, and others not posting as much as usual - hopefully this is due to the busy season we have just finished. My family has all had bad colds and some have had infections and the flu (even having had flu shot). I did get my knitting and crocheting projects finished in time for Christmas, but wrapped and delivered without thinking of taking pictures. Sounds like everyone is having quirky weather, don't think I would like the 42 anymore than the cold Bonnie gets. Have been saving recipes from previous weeks but haven't felt like trying any of them - oh well a whole new year to try them. Wishing Heather well with family and employment, Julie with her move, Purple with her heat, Gwenie with her RA and everyone else with injuries, illnesses and strifes. Prayers and hugs for all and may 2015 improve daily for all.


Thanks so much, Grandma sherry!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Hello I've never noticed tea party before can anyone join in or do you have to all be making the same thing you sound like a nice friendly bunch who like to chit chat Sonja


Welcome! Anybody who chooses can join in our chat- Sam loves to have new faces at his table- just that he is not well himself this week. the talk goes on all week- sometimes we get split up- but one learns to cope, a few like Margaret/darowil who started us off this week have been here since 2011, but we have many new faces too.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome! Anybody who chooses can join in our chat- Sam loves to have new faces at his table- just that he is not well himself this week. the talk goes on all week- sometimes we get split up- but one learns to cope, a few like Margaret/darowil who started us off this week have been here since 2011, but we have many new faces too.


Thank you I think I might like to join in especially if I'm not the only new face


----------



## pacer

Swedenme said:


> Hello I've never noticed tea party before can anyone join in or do you have to all be making the same thing you sound like a nice friendly bunch who like to chit chat Sonja


Welcome to the tea party. Anyone can join in and we are here all week to share recipes, knitting pictures of family and travels and life in general. Stop in as often as you like and share what you are making and cooking. We would love to hear from you.


----------



## pacer

Kate...Thanks for the update on Sam. I will certainly keep him in my prayers. Matthew did not like hearing that Sam is in the hospital either.


----------



## Swedenme

I'm a new face so I'm just giving a bit of an intro . I'm originally from Sweden but have lived in the northeast of England for the last 30 years travel back home when I can . Married with 3 sons . Youngest of to unni this year don't know how I feel about that yet . Taught myself to knit last year and this year I am going to learn how to crochet which I think might be a challenge as I'm left handed well I'll soon find out as I've decided to start practising properly once I get 2 more of my knitting projects finished


----------



## sassafras123

Welcome Sonja.
We were lucky with traffic to UCLA and back. Stopped in Palmdale for lunch at Malhis. Great food. I can not believe I left purse at Malhis. Called and they will hold it for me. I get so mad at myself when I do that.
On positive side finished crocheting another washcloth and just have to Kitchener stitch lace sock.
Betty, please go to ER ASAP.


----------



## jheiens

shepherd said:


> I used to see the TP every week but now doesn't it have its own spot on KP?


On Friday afternoons around 5pm Eastern time USA, Sam starts a new link to the next week's TP. On occasion, we find one of the others, who are not in America or the Eastern time zone, being called upon to start us off again. When we get too many pages, Admin will send Sam a notice of separating us into another group. A copy of the Admin notice and the new link are always posted before the split occurs. And we just continue. The new link will also show up under Swaps and other threads on the bottom of the newest KP on the next day.

Hope that helps and welcome to the newbies from NE Ohio.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

Swedenme said:


> I'm a new face so I'm just giving a bit of an intro . I'm originally from Sweden but have lived in the northeast of England for the last 30 years travel back home when I can . Married with 3 sons . Youngest of to unni this year don't know how I feel about that yet . Taught myself to knit last year and this year I am going to learn how to crochet which I think might be a challenge as I'm left handed well I'll soon find out as I've decided to start practising properly once I get 2 more of my knitting projects finished


Welcome! I am a self-taught right-handed knitter, though I am left-handed and have always crocheted lefty--I don't have any trouble with it, just follow the patterns and it turns out. 

Welcome to the other new voices as well--we are always glad for our "family" to grow!

Speaking of family, Sam, you follow doc's orders and get well--we need you back here!


----------



## jheiens

Betty, for gosh sakes, get thee to a doctor long before Monday!!

To quote Tim. ''Gram said . . . "

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme

Sorlenna said:


> Welcome! I am a self-taught right-handed knitter, though I am left-handed and have always crocheted lefty--I don't have any trouble with it, just follow the patterns and it turns out.
> 
> Welcome to the other new voices as well--we are always glad for our "family" to grow!
> 
> Speaking of family, Sam, you follow doc's orders and get well--we need you back here!


Thank you for the welcome and the advice . I too knit right handed just have to wait and see about how I crochet


----------



## Pup lover

Swedenme said:


> I'm a new face so I'm just giving a bit of an intro . I'm originally from Sweden but have lived in the northeast of England for the last 30 years travel back home when I can . Married with 3 sons . Youngest of to unni this year don't know how I feel about that yet . Taught myself to knit last year and this year I am going to learn how to crochet which I think might be a challenge as I'm left handed well I'll soon find out as I've decided to start practising properly once I get 2 more of my knitting projects finished


Hi Swedenme I have 3 boys also, my youngest is 22. I live in Illinois in the United States and am married. I have been knitting for 4 years and have tried crochet but one hook confuses me i keep looking for the other one lol! We ask work on current things here and many have more than one hobby.

Welcome to the rest of our new folks. Hope that Sam is doing better soon. Darowil and Kate thanks for covering for him. Got 2 more rooms cleaned to top bottom and rearranged. Two bags of clothes and shoes for 2nd hand shop and 2 boxes of books. Also have a box of miscellaneous wires and cords to go somewhere. Going to wash curtains tomorrow and decobweb the basement. It needs to be gone through also but not happening this weekend.

Betty please don't wait till Monday. We love you and want you healthy. Happy Birthday to those I've missed, so sorry. Julie enjoy the treasures you are finding whether you are able to keep them or not.

Prayers and hugs


----------



## siouxann

Welcome to all the new faces! ! I hope you'll make yourselves to home and join in the chatting.
Many thanks to Darowil and Kate for getting the party off to a good start. 
So sorry that Sam is hospitalized! Sending healing vibes his way. Also to all who are recuperating from last week's accidents and ailments.


----------



## KatyNora

Hi, KTP. I haven't been participating for quite a while (winter blues and some other "downers" ), though I have been following the party most of the time. But now, I have to jump back in to send love and healing energy for dear Sam. You follow ALL the doctor's orders, Sam!! My friend V was asking just yesterday if there will be a Seattle yarn crawl again this year so you'd better get well, OK?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme, there are folks on Tea party (TP) from all over the world and we get a real education in the food and customs of their cultures. I'm from north central Kansas, in the middle of the US. Like several others, I knit, crochet, sew, piece quilts, tat, embroider, garden, etc. I also make very small (5 inches or less) dolls that you wear on your shoulder or lapel. The people on here are very nice and care a great deal about each other, even though many have never physically met.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hello Swedenme(Sonja) ANYONE can join in and we welcome all newcomers! Also hello to Shepherd & Grandma Sherry! Haven't seen you two in quite some time; good to see you both joining us again. Sonja this is a very friendly group. We have become like a family in that we are supportive of each other be it knitting/crochet/famly/health/recipes, etc. We chat all week and then on Friday/Saturday depending on where you are in this world a new tea party starts. As Darowil I believe it was said earlier we just do not discuss politics, religion, or there topics that could become inflammatory. A few of us have even gotten together and met in person; had a knit-a-palooza gathering the summer of 2013 and the fall of 2014. In 2014 we actually had two gatherings; one in Australia and one in Ohio, USA.


Swedenme said:


> Hello I've never noticed tea party before can anyone join in or do you have to all be making the same thing you sound like a nice friendly bunch who like to chit chat Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sonja is that a quilt or an knitted afghan in your avatar? Did you make it? It is lovely.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the welcome and the advice . I too knit right handed just have to wait and see about how I crochet


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm plugging away at the Staghorn Fingerless Gloves. Here's a picture of it. The cabling will run up the inside edge of each glove. I've got 2 more repeats before I begin the thumb gusset.
It's not difficult so far except that I'm on #2 needles and fingering wt. yarn so I'm going slow.


----------



## darowil

Just quickly the fire I ment earlier has been declared a major emergency. Worst fire for over 30years and this was a major disaster.so prayers would be appreciated. The risk of lightening remains. Fire out of control concentrating on saving lives and property rather than fighting the fire.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> Just quickly the fire I ment earlier has been declared a major emergency. Worst fire for over 30years and this was a major disaster.so prayers would be appreciated. The risk of lightening remains. Fire out of control concentrating on saving lives and property rather than fighting the fire.


Oh, my dear, this is so scary-- hope it is NOWHERE near you! Prayers being sent.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> ...
> Julie enjoy the treasures you are finding whether you are able to keep them or not.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Just quickly the fire I ment earlier has been declared a major emergency. Worst fire for over 30years and this was a major disaster.so prayers would be appreciated. The risk of lightening remains. Fire out of control concentrating on saving lives and property rather than fighting the fire.


Prayers coming. Does not sound good. This presumeably is in South Australia?


----------



## pacer

Darowil...How close is the fire to you? Someone on the main thread posted that it is near Adelaide but the wind directions just changed so that Adelaide is being spared for the moment. This will impact people's breathing as well as their homes. Do take care and use the necessary precautions for your own safety. Is Maryanne affected by this fire? I am thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Just got word from my credit card company that somehow my info was compromised from an outside vendor but no indication who that vendor was. So I have to notify the places that have automatic renewal stuff and businesses I use on-line that I have a new number-- well, will have to once I get the new number. Not happy about this and want to know what company so I don't do business with them. Anyone else get this notice?


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Unfortuntaly moving is always chaotic even when you know where you are moving too. Are you labelling all your bags-vital for when you get into your new place (be careful with bags they can tear easily. Boxes are much more stable- and if you get the right size you can carry them on your trolley and they stack better). David numbers boxes and has a list of what is in each numbered box (or bag).
> 
> Just heard that one person is missing in the bush fires. Fires still not under control and heading to more populated areas. With the cool change are possible thunder storms with no rain thus meaning the risk of new fires being started.


I've been away for cold-laser training all day. Shocked to hear Sam is in the hospital and quite concerned. Healing wishes for him and prayers too. Such a lovely person and his family too. Thanks Darowil and Kate for opening for us. I forgot we got a new KTP today.

Hope they get that fire under control. Not good that it is headed for populated areas at all. Hope there are no lives lost but it sounds really bad with one missing. Thinking of all of you. Are you near the fires or safe?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wow, AZ had snow and Sorlenna, I didn't know you ever got that cold. :shock: Guess there's nothing in the way to stop that cold air if it just keeps moving south.


----------



## tami_ohio

Thank you Darowil and Kate for getting us started in Sam's place. You have done a fine job! And what a blessing the digest is for keeping track, even when I have kept up.

Prayers for Sam. Somehow, last night I knew he needed them, as I said extra for him. 

Prayers for Betty also. I really hope she went to the dr. or ER.

And of course prayers for all who need them.

Lady Beckett, welcome! Hope to see more of you.

Purple, sounds like you and the girls had a great time! 

I am off to read the next 3 pages. M is sawing lumber in his chair. He has BBC America on TV, most likely will say he's checking his eyelids for leaks! I think he's catching something. He's a bit horse sounding and coughing a little. I'm filling him with Echinecia and taking it myself, as I sure don't want to get anything!


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Yes, but I can't remember exactly where they've stuck us. I usually get notifications in my email. I think we're in the Swaps, etc section. If you click on the watch at the top of the page, you should notifications in yourvmail.
> Please visit with us often...we're here all week.
> Junek


Yes, we are in the swaps and other activities section.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, AZ had snow and Sorlenna, I didn't know you ever got that cold. :shock: Guess there's nothing in the way to stop that cold air if it just keeps moving south.


It usually happens at some point during the winter, but it is "below average" (of course, we know that to average, some are higher and some are lower) for this time of year. The weather folk are saying again that we should get some snow tonight, but I'm doubtful (their last two "sure things" fizzled out). Part of it is the altitude, not just being in the southern part of the country.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Darowil for taking over. I agree your summaries are great, help so much to find things I've forgotten to bookmark.
> Hope they get the brush fires under control, so scary, I think I'll take the cold weather.
> Welcome to the new visitors to the tea party, always nice to " meet" new people.


I knew I forgot about the bush fires when I posted the first time. Will keep all in the way of the fires, and those fighting them, in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Hello I've never noticed tea party before can anyone join in or do you have to all be making the same thing you sound like a nice friendly bunch who like to chit chat Sonja


Welcome Sonja! Anyone can join. Pull up a chair, grab a cup of tea or coffee and join the conversation. We talk about almost anything, lift each other up, help each other, just like any gathering! We are here all week and a new TP starts each Friday.


----------



## tami_ohio

And I forgot BusyWorkerBee needs prayers for her situation also, so sending those.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I'm a new face so I'm just giving a bit of an intro . I'm originally from Sweden but have lived in the northeast of England for the last 30 years travel back home when I can . Married with 3 sons . Youngest of to unni this year don't know how I feel about that yet . Taught myself to knit last year and this year I am going to learn how to crochet which I think might be a challenge as I'm left handed well I'll soon find out as I've decided to start practising properly once I get 2 more of my knitting projects finished


Sonja, Thank you for your introduction. I am Tami and I live in Ohio, in the USA. It's a bit chilly here right now. Not anywhere near as cold as Bonnie has it in Saskatchewan, Canada. I am married 32 1/2 years, with 2 children, one of each and 4 grandchildren, the youngest is the only girl, Arriana, who is 11 months.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Betty, for gosh sakes, get thee to a doctor long before Monday!!
> 
> To quote Tim. ''Gram said . . . "
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: And Tim knows Gram is right!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the welcome and the advice . I too knit right handed just have to wait and see about how I crochet


Sonja, DD and I are right handed, but have enough lefty in us from ancestors that she could not master the crochet hook in her right hand. She never wanted to learn until she finished college and came home with her 1 y/o son. I had made a triangular shawl and she wanted one so badly, not knowing that I had planned to make her one for Christmas, that she decided it was time to learn! One evening after she put D to bed she asked. I sent her to the stash for something a bright solid color and started her off. It took a bit for me to figure out what I needed to do, to show her left handed, but did it. She got her first car and started a new job all at the same time. As she is a photographer, and was working for a company taking photos of pets at pet stores, she could crochet when there were no customers wanting photos taken. It only took her a month and many phone calls of "Mom, how do I....", and me trying to explain over the phone, for her to finish it. She still wears it 12 years later. D is 11 1/2 years older than his little sister, the 11 month old I mentioned in my previous post.

You will figure it out!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm plugging away at the Staghorn Fingerless Gloves. Here's a picture of it. The cabling will run up the inside edge of each glove. I've got 2 more repeats before I begin the thumb gusset.
> It's not difficult so far except that I'm on #2 needles and fingering wt. yarn so I'm going slow.


You are doing a great job on those Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Just quickly the fire I ment earlier has been declared a major emergency. Worst fire for over 30years and this was a major disaster.so prayers would be appreciated. The risk of lightening remains. Fire out of control concentrating on saving lives and property rather than fighting the fire.


Not good news. Prayers continue. Thanks for the update


----------



## pearlone

Just signng in for now. Just so tired. My cleaning lady was here today and she and I cleared my living dining room of all the moving boxes. Yea. Her DH came and power washed our driveway, sidewalk and porch, plus the whole front of our house. It just sparkles.So tired so going to bed. Hope the bush fires are quickly extinguished, with no loss of life or property.

Sam sending gentle hugs and hope you feel better quickly.

Prayers being sent for all in need of comfort, relief from pain or trials of life.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> I'm a new face so I'm just giving a bit of an intro . I'm originally from Sweden but have lived in the northeast of England for the last 30 years travel back home when I can . Married with 3 sons . Youngest of to unni this year don't know how I feel about that yet . Taught myself to knit last year and this year I am going to learn how to crochet which I think might be a challenge as I'm left handed well I'll soon find out as I've decided to start practising properly once I get 2 more of my knitting projects finished


Welcome to the group. I'm left-handed & have crocheted since grade 5 when I learned at school, despite the teacher who told me that if I was left-handed I would be unteachable! I was so determined to prove her wrong.if you need a hand I will try to help.I knit right handed as my mom was right-handed & that's how I was taught.
I'm on a farm in Saskatchewan, Canada, a retired Lab.Tech. With 2 grown sons, one married with 2 kids, a boy 6 & a girl 3 who I babysit regularly as their parents work shift work.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just got word from my credit card company that somehow my info was compromised from an outside vendor but no indication who that vendor was. So I have to notify the places that have automatic renewal stuff and businesses I use on-line that I have a new number-- well, will have to once I get the new number. Not happy about this and want to know what company so I don't do business with them. Anyone else get this notice?


So sorry to hear this. Can you call the cc company and ask who that vendor was? It's such a pain having to change everything. That is why I keep one card for the renewals and business and one for on line use. It still happens, but keeps it a little simpler. Hope you get it sorted out quickly.


----------



## siouxann

tami_ohio said:


> Not good news. Prayers continue. Thanks for the update


From me, too!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm plugging away at the Staghorn Fingerless Gloves. Here's a picture of it. The cabling will run up the inside edge of each glove. I've got 2 more repeats before I begin the thumb gusset.
> It's not difficult so far except that I'm on #2 needles and fingering wt. yarn so I'm going slow.


Gwen, that looks like it would match the Antler hat I made & posted a week or two ago. Very pretty.


----------



## jheiens

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: And Tim knows Gram is right!


You sound as if you know him personally, Tami. I suspect that I talk about him 'way too much so that you all seem to know him. LOLOL

I had to smile when I read your post. grin

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just got word from my credit card company that somehow my info was compromised from an outside vendor but no indication who that vendor was. So I have to notify the places that have automatic renewal stuff and businesses I use on-line that I have a new number-- well, will have to once I get the new number. Not happy about this and want to know what company so I don't do business with them. Anyone else get this notice?


We've had to do this 3 times -- stores were Target, Michaels and Home Depot....just a part of doing credit business these days. The banks who issue the cards aren't taken responsibility and neither are the stores so a real catch 22...I have so many things set up as auto pay -- but I've changed them so no more direct debit -- this way I only have to change it in one place from now on if this should happen again.


----------



## Designer1234

Happy New Year everyone!

I just spent 3 more days in the hospital and got home about an hour ago.

The doctor took a blood test on Mon. as a follow up. It seems my kidneys were enflamed and he didn't even let me go home - straight into the hospital and massive doses of antibiotice and other stuff (IV") for 4 days. I got off the IV's this morning and he thinks he caught it in time before there was much if any damage to the kidneys. I am a Hospital happy Newe year's person person this year. 

I am home now and feeling so much better. I never did feel good after getting home from the hospital after my attack before Christmas. 

Hopefuly they caught it in time. I am SO IMPRESSED with this new young doctor we found. Sharp as a tack and is really checking me out. Our other doctor was our doctor for over 30 years and I was getting less and less happy with him. 

This new one is very new and just opened his first practice. 
He was quite happy as he delivered the New Year's baby for the Duncan area. I am feeling so much better and have been given strict orders to take it easy. I have cancelled the workshops (darn it for now). Anyway Happy new year to you all. Shirley


----------



## Bonnie7591

Margaret, hope your family & home are safe from the fires, so scary when out of control. Will certainly cause those with breathing troubles more problems.

Kansas, seems like credit cards are causing more problems all the time. What a pain, why can't people quit with the " hacking" & get a real job instead of stealing from us. I had trouble with a bunch of ITunes charges a couple of years ago but they werevvery good about refunding my money.

DH hasn't left the couch today, he coughed all night & has felt crappy all day, I have put onions on his chest this evening & then slathered him with Vicks, I hope that will settle him enough so we can both get some sleep tonight. I told him if he is not better by morning he's going to the doctor. I wanted to try to get him an appointment today but he wouldn't go.( Real men don't go to doctors) :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorry to hear you have been sick again but glad you are on the end. It is so nice to have a doctor you have confidence in. Take it easy & get well soon.
Hopefully the rest of 2015 will go better than the start.


Designer1234 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> I just spent 3 more days in the hospital and got home about an hour ago.
> 
> The doctor took a blood test on Mon. as a follow up. It seems my kidneys were enflamed and he didn't even let me go home - straight into the hospital and massive doses of antibiotice and other stuff (IV") for 4 days. I got off the IV's this morning and he thinks he caught it in time before there was much if any damage to the kidneys. I am a Hospital happy Newe year's person person this year.
> 
> I am home now and feeling so much better. I never did feel good after getting home from the hospital after my attack before Christmas.
> 
> Hopefuly they caught it in time. I am SO IMPRESSED with this new young doctor we found. Sharp as a tack and is really checking me out. Our other doctor was our doctor for over 30 years and I was getting less and less happy with him.
> 
> This new one is very new and just opened his first practice.
> He was quite happy as he delivered the New Year's baby for the Duncan area. I am feeling so much better and have been given strict orders to take it easy. I have cancelled the workshops (darn it for now). Anyway Happy new year to you all. Shirley


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, DD and I are right handed, but have enough lefty in us from ancestors that she could not master the crochet hook in her right hand.
> 
> You will figure it out!


Sonja, don't forget that there are many tutorials on the web and I know there are ones for lefties. Since you can knit right handed, why not try again to crochet right handed? That way you wouldn't have to change any patterns if you knit sweaters.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> You sound as if you know him personally, Tami. I suspect that I talk about him 'way too much so that you all seem to know him. LOLOL
> 
> I had to smile when I read your post. grin
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL no, you don't talk about him way to much. But it fits...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> So sorry to hear this. Can you call the cc company and ask who that vendor was? It's such a pain having to change everything. That is why I keep one card for the renewals and business and one for on line use. It still happens, but keeps it a little simpler. Hope you get it sorted out quickly.


I plan to call the cc people tomorrow and see if they will tell me what company. The thing that really frosts me is that the compromised company has NOT notified me, as I believe they should. The worst part is that I have memorized the card number and the code on the back so I do not have to get up and go get the card to do business on the net. Now I have to memorize a bunch of new numbers.


----------



## tami_ohio

Designer1234 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> I just spent 3 more days in the hospital and got home about an hour ago.
> 
> The doctor took a blood test on Mon. as a follow up. It seems my kidneys were enflamed and he didn't even let me go home - straight into the hospital and massive doses of antibiotice and other stuff (IV") for 4 days. I got off the IV's this morning and he thinks he caught it in time before there was much if any damage to the kidneys. I am a Hospital happy Newe year's person person this year.
> 
> I am home now and feeling so much better. I never did feel good after getting home from the hospital after my attack before Christmas.
> 
> Hopefuly they caught it in time. I am SO IMPRESSED with this new young doctor we found. Sharp as a tack and is really checking me out. Our other doctor was our doctor for over 30 years and I was getting less and less happy with him.
> 
> This new one is very new and just opened his first practice.
> He was quite happy as he delivered the New Year's baby for the Duncan area. I am feeling so much better and have been given strict orders to take it easy. I have cancelled the workshops (darn it for now). Anyway Happy new year to you all. Shirley


Keeping you in prayers. I am glad your new dr. is so good!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Have any of you made broomstick lace? I got this in my email today, not sure if I like the pattern or color best but I may have to give it a try when I get my current project done.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/infinity-and-beyond-broomstick-lace-scarf

This place has some really cute things, recipes, kids birthday cakes, crafts etc. I'm glad I signed up for their posts.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope your family & home are safe from the fires, so scary when out of control. Will certainly cause those with breathing troubles more problems.
> 
> Kansas, seems like credit cards are causing more problems all the time. What a pain, why can't people quit with the " hacking" & get a real job instead of stealing from us. I had trouble with a bunch of ITunes charges a couple of years ago but they werevvery good about refunding my money.
> 
> DH hasn't left the couch today, he coughed all night & has felt crappy all day, I have put onions on his chest this evening & then slathered him with Vicks, I hope that will settle him enough so we can both get some sleep tonight. I told him if he is not better by morning he's going to the doctor. I wanted to try to get him an appointment today but he wouldn't go.( Real men don't go to doctors) :roll: :roll:


Bonnie, prayers for you DH. He sounds like mine. And he no longer has a primary care dr. He hasn't gone in 8 years. And the one he had, has changed practices, and type of practice. I didn't like that one anyway, he was an arrogant *ss! DH now has a horse voice and slight cough. I told him if it got any worse he was going to urgent care! I can not afford to get the crap going around. It will put me down for 2 months at least.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> I just spent 3 more days in the hospital and got home about an hour ago.
> 
> The doctor took a blood test on Mon. as a follow up. It seems my kidneys were enflamed and he didn't even let me go home - straight into the hospital and massive doses of antibiotice and other stuff (IV") for 4 days. I got off the IV's this morning and he thinks he caught it in time before there was much if any damage to the kidneys. I am a Hospital happy Newe year's person person this year.
> 
> I am home now and feeling so much better. I never did feel good after getting home from the hospital after my attack before Christmas.
> 
> Hopefuly they caught it in time. I am SO IMPRESSED with this new young doctor we found. Sharp as a tack and is really checking me out. Our other doctor was our doctor for over 30 years and I was getting less and less happy with him.
> 
> This new one is very new and just opened his first practice.
> He was quite happy as he delivered the New Year's baby for the Duncan area. I am feeling so much better and have been given strict orders to take it easy. I have cancelled the workshops (darn it for now). Anyway Happy new year to you all. Shirley


Glad you are home again, hopefully to stay in the pink, as Sam likes to put it. Keep well!


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> I plan to call the cc people tomorrow and see if they will tell me what company. The thing that really frosts me is that the compromised company has NOT notified me, as I believe they should. The worst part is that I have memorized the card number and the code on the back so I do not have to get up and go get the card to do business on the net. Now I have to memorize a bunch of new numbers.


Can you get a separate card just for on line stuff with a low balance? I try not to use certain cards on line just so I don't have to worry about it. It may not be a company that compromised you. It could have been anywhere it was used. A friend used theirs at a restaurant and the server or cashier was the one that did it, and the restaurant didn't know anything about it. They caught the employee red handed. Of course it didn't help those it had already happened to.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have any of you made broomstick lace? I got this in my email today, not sure if I like the pattern or color best but I may have to give it a try when I get my current project done.
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/infinity-and-beyond-broomstick-lace-scarf
> 
> This place has some really cute things, recipes, kids birthday cakes, crafts etc. I'm glad I signed up for their posts.


Oh, yes, many years ago when my DDs were in grade school. Made ponchos for both and several other things. Ponchos were just 2 strips of the stuff with end of one sewed to side of other to make an L and then the other end sewed to the side of the first strip, making a folded square with a small square for neck in the center. That probably doesn't make sense and I'm too tired to try again.


----------



## tami_ohio

DH decided we were going out for dinner tonight. He is a member of the Eagles (a social club with paid membership for those who don't know). There is an Eagles in Sandusky, Ohio that has 2 chefs that really know how to cook a steak. We decided that was where we were going. As it is Friday, we usually go locally for perch, but they don't serve the Friday after Christmas and New Years to give the ladies who do the cooking some time off. Well, they had perch tonight, so DH tried theirs. I had the strip steak, baked potato and we both had salad bar. Yum! DH was very please with the perch. 

From there we went to a local dairy that makes the BEST ice cream! My favorite is cookie dough. DH had black cherry and Herd of Cows. The herd of cows was sort of a vanilla/chocolate swirl with chunks of chocolate shaped like cows. This is all hand dipped ice cream, not soft serve. 

To top it all off, we stopped for gas on the way home and paid $1.76/gallon!!!! With my Ford Expedition SUV, that was very welcome. It's 10 years old now and doesn't get as good mileage as it used to, but we still need it to tow a trailer with in the summer, and it has been a good vehicle, with only a few major repairs, and two sets of tires in 116,700 miles. It does need tires again, but we are holding off as long as we can. 

Have a good night/day everyone. Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Glennys 2

Just getting my place on here. I am halfway through last week.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, many years ago when my DDs were in grade school. Made ponchos for both and several other things. Ponchos were just 2 strips of the stuff with end of one sewed to side of other to make an L and then the other end sewed to the side of the first strip, making a folded square with a small square for neck in the center. That probably doesn't make sense and I'm too tired to try again.


I have seen ponchos made from 2 strips so know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Spider

So sorry to read that Sam is in the hospital and that Shirley just got out. And Betty I agree go the Dr. They just had on the local news this evening the flu is so bad right now that ER visits are being taken up by all flu cases and what they are seeing now is usually the number of cases they have here in Jan.
It is snowing pretty good 80 miles north of us, they could get anywhere from 8 to 10 inches we may get an inch but we are going to get all of Canada's fun temperatures coming our way. Our nights will be way below zero at night and not much better in the day. 
Welcome all the new members, we love meeting new people. This group is a wonderful place to visit. So come often.
Puplover, where did you get all the ambition to clean like that send it north to me. It is a good feeling to get the deep cleaning done. 
Gwen, your gloves are so nice, sure beats the ones I have been working on. At our local yarn store I found a beginners knitting book that had some fun things, and I found yarn that was verigated in our colleges colors. So I am doing a simple pattern and then stitching them up with an opening for the thumb and giving them to other friends that wear the green and gold proudly!!
Had the day off and took a nap, which I never do so tonight not really tired. So may stay on here awhile and chat.


----------



## siouxann

Shirley, so good to have you back! I'm glad you're feeling better and that you have found a doctor that you have confidence in. That makes a big difference!


----------



## sugarsugar

Here I am marking my spot. Thank goodness we have a cool change. 

Thanks Margaret for starting us off this week. Sorry to hear that Sam in Health Spa not well. 

I have caught up on last week  Back to page 1 now


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Yes, but I can't remember exactly where they've stuck us. I usually get notifications in my email. I think we're in the Swaps, etc section. If you click on the watch at the top of the page, you should notifications in yourvmail.
> Please visit with us often...we're here all week.
> Junek


yes the swaps etc- recognise as I start the topic but need to think it through each time (as the other regular topic I start goes into the off line events I try to do that with this one until I figure out that this is very much online! If it is in the wrong place admin soon put it in the right place and send the person who starts it a PM to tell them.One guess how I know this?


----------



## darowil

Back from the wedding- very long day, 8 hours and still going when we left but David needed to leave and we had a good excuse. The formalities were all over.
And now they need to start thinking of the next wedding tomorrow which is the 25th January. Todays groom's brother is marrying the maid of honour from today. Quite a few of the same people will be at the next one as today. 

News of the bushfires seems to be little change. So far only 5 homes destroyed (well known to be destroyed though this numbe ris expected to be higher. No reports of loss of life). But sittuation as seevere as before still.
Think I saw someone asking if near me- while in distance not far most of the area is built up and so short of a 1666 Great Fire of London we will be safe


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I think I might like to join in especially if I'm not the only new face


Good to hear, welcome from Down Under.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> It was Darowil's idea.


Witht the photo idea from Kate- can't remeber which of us thought of adding in the recipes.
Was sure handy to have soemthing to post at the last moment!


----------



## sugarsugar

jheiens said:


> Betty, for gosh sakes, get thee to a doctor long before Monday!!
> 
> To quote Tim. ''Gram said . . . "
> 
> Ohio Joy


I hope when I read on that Betty is ok. ....


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Hello I've never noticed tea party before can anyone join in or do you have to all be making the same thing you sound like a nice friendly bunch who like to chit chat Sonja


I know others have greeted you- of course you are welcome to join us. And no you have to be doing anything the same as others. SOme of us do loads of knitting (and a few crotchet) others do very little. So all you need to be prepared to do is read lots! We do chatter on about all sorts of things, you never know what we will cover.
Chit chat we do well.


----------



## darowil

grandma sherry said:


> I have finally caught up on the last several TP's and actually reading the start of this one on the Friday. Sorry to hear Sam is in the health spa again, that Betty is unwell and that several of you have started off the new year with injuries. I have noticed a few regulars have been missing, and others not posting as much as usual - hopefully this is due to the busy season we have just finished. My family has all had bad colds and some have had infections and the flu (even having had flu shot). I did get my knitting and crocheting projects finished in time for Christmas, but wrapped and delivered without thinking of taking pictures. Sounds like everyone is having quirky weather, don't think I would like the 42 anymore than the cold Bonnie gets. Have been saving recipes from previous weeks but haven't felt like trying any of them - oh well a whole new year to try them. Wishing Heather well with family and employment, Julie with her move, Purple with her heat, Gwenie with her RA and everyone else with injuries, illnesses and strifes. Prayers and hugs for all and may 2015 improve daily for all.


Good that you could join us again feel free to do so when you can.


----------



## darowil

Yesterday maximum was 44.1, 111F. No wonder we were hot, today 'only' reached around 100.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Just quickly the fire I ment earlier has been declared a major emergency. Worst fire for over 30years and this was a major disaster.so prayers would be appreciated. The risk of lightening remains. Fire out of control concentrating on saving lives and property rather than fighting the fire.


Oh NO ! I hadnt heard this news.


----------



## KateB

tami_ohio said:


> I am off to read the next 3 pages. M is sawing lumber in his chair. He has BBC America on TV, most likely will say he's checking his eyelids for leaks! I think he's catching something. He's a bit horse sounding and coughing a little. I'm filling him with Echinecia and taking it myself, as I sure don't want to get anything!


You're lucky you can get your DH to take Echinecia. Mine is fighting a cold, but with willpower only!


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Just quickly the fire I ment earlier has been declared a major emergency. Worst fire for over 30years and this was a major disaster.so prayers would be appreciated. The risk of lightening remains. Fire out of control concentrating on saving lives and property rather than fighting the fire.


That is dreadful news. I hope you are nowhere near it?

Edit - I see you have answered this further on.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm plugging away at the Staghorn Fingerless Gloves. Here's a picture of it. The cabling will run up the inside edge of each glove. I've got 2 more repeats before I begin the thumb gusset.
> It's not difficult so far except that I'm on #2 needles and fingering wt. yarn so I'm going slow.


It looks really good Gwen. I'm so used to working with figering weight that its not till I get onto lace weight that it seems small- butI can understand what you mean from this move.


----------



## sugarsugar

I have just read the news about the South Australia fires .... terribly bad. They are sending firefighters from NSW to help. So very scary.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just got word from my credit card company that somehow my info was compromised from an outside vendor but no indication who that vendor was. So I have to notify the places that have automatic renewal stuff and businesses I use on-line that I have a new number-- well, will have to once I get the new number. Not happy about this and want to know what company so I don't do business with them. Anyone else get this notice?


Reminds me I still need to change one from my forced change a couple of weeks ago


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> I have just read the news about the South Australia fires .... terribly bad. They are sending firefighters from NSW to help. So very scary.


And some from Victoria- which I was suprprised at as you had fires yesterday as well.


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> You sound as if you know him personally, Tami. I suspect that I talk about him 'way too much so that you all seem to know him. LOLOL
> 
> I had to smile when I read your post. grin
> 
> Ohio Joy


No way do you talk about Tim *too much*! We love to hear about him. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> I just spent 3 more days in the hospital and got home about an hour ago.
> 
> The doctor took a blood test on Mon. as a follow up. It seems my kidneys were enflamed and he didn't even let me go home - straight into the hospital and massive doses of antibiotice and other stuff (IV") for 4 days. I got off the IV's this morning and he thinks he caught it in time before there was much if any damage to the kidneys. I am a Hospital happy Newe year's person person this year.
> 
> I am home now and feeling so much better. I never did feel good after getting home from the hospital after my attack before Christmas.
> 
> Hopefuly they caught it in time. I am SO IMPRESSED with this new young doctor we found. Sharp as a tack and is really checking me out. Our other doctor was our doctor for over 30 years and I was getting less and less happy with him.
> 
> This new one is very new and just opened his first practice.
> He was quite happy as he delivered the New Year's baby for the Duncan area. I am feeling so much better and have been given strict orders to take it easy. I have cancelled the workshops (darn it for now). Anyway Happy new year to you all. Shirley


Glad you are feeling better Shirley and pleased that that Doctor is doing a great job for you. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> I just spent 3 more days in the hospital and got home about an hour ago.
> 
> The doctor took a blood test on Mon. as a follow up. It seems my kidneys were enflamed and he didn't even let me go home - straight into the hospital and massive doses of antibiotice and other stuff (IV") for 4 days. I got off the IV's this morning and he thinks he caught it in time before there was much if any damage to the kidneys. I am a Hospital happy Newe year's person person this year.
> 
> I am home now and feeling so much better. I never did feel good after getting home from the hospital after my attack before Christmas.
> 
> Hopefuly they caught it in time. I am SO IMPRESSED with this new young doctor we found. Sharp as a tack and is really checking me out. Our other doctor was our doctor for over 30 years and I was getting less and less happy with him.
> 
> This new one is very new and just opened his first practice.
> He was quite happy as he delivered the New Year's baby for the Duncan area. I am feeling so much better and have been given strict orders to take it easy. I have cancelled the workshops (darn it for now). Anyway Happy new year to you all. Shirley


Sorry you are unwell again Shirley- sounds like you really do need to take things easy for now. Your body seems to be saying slow down so you need to listen to it before it goes totally on strike.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry to hear you have been sick again but glad you are on the end. It is so nice to have a doctor you have confidence in. Take it easy & get well soon.
> Hopefully the rest of 2015 will go better than the start.


Ditto from me too. So glad you are ok Shirley.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591
DH hasn't left the couch today said:


> Thats not sounding good. He was sick not long ago- or has he just not picked up yet and worsened?


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> And some from Victoria- which I was suprprised at as you had fires yesterday as well.


Gosh I didnt see that they are sending them from here. I am pretty sure our fires are under control, but still....


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh I didnt see that they are sending them from here. I am pretty sure our fires are under control, but still....


Guess it shows the severity of the fires here if they are sending them over. I would have expected them to keep them in Victoria- I assume from other areas than those with the under control fires.


----------



## KateB

Forgot to say Hi to the newbies and introduce myself. I'm a retired teacher, married for 41 years with 2 grown-up sons. One son has a partner and a 2 year old son (Luke, my avatar) and the other is married and his wife is expecting a baby in May. I knit (mainly small things as I get bored easily!) and I'm trying to learn to crochet a bit more than Granny squares, which are all I have managed so far, as my niece is also pregnant and has requested a pair of crochet sandals for her baby.....she has great confidence in her Auntie, perhaps more than she should have! I'm going to have plenty of time to practise as 3 days ago I fell and broke my leg, and as I'm "non weight bearing" for the next few weeks I'll be able to sit and crochet to my hearts content....every cloud..! Please join in with us often and you'll soon get to know us all. There are such nice people here that you'll find this site is addicting!


----------



## Swedenme

Hello everybody it's daytime again here again in England so want to wish everybody a hello and say thank you for your welcomes . Thank you Pup lover for your welcome I must admit that having one crochet hook in my hands is also confusing me I keep going to wrap the yarn round as if to knit.


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja is that a quilt or an knitted afghan in your avatar? Did you make it? It is lovely.


Hello Gweniepooh thank you for the introduction . Hopefully I will get to know you all as the weeks go on . As for my avatar it is a knitted afghan that I made from a free pattern I really enjoyed making it . I have just saw the picture of your gloves they look lovely really like the colour


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, Thank you for your introduction. I am Tami and I live in Ohio, in the USA. It's a bit chilly here right now. Not anywhere near as cold as Bonnie has it in Saskatchewan, Canada. I am married 32 1/2 years, with 2 children, one of each and 4 grandchildren, the youngest is the only girl, Arriana, who is 11 months.


Hello Tami_ohio It's chilly here in northeast England too but definitely not as cold as Canada . I must admit coming from Sweden I miss not having snow every year . I would rather have snow than damp grey rain . Is that your youngest grandchild in your avatar


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Welcome to the group. I'm left-handed & have crocheted since grade 5 when I learned at school, despite the teacher who told me that if I was left-handed I would be unteachable! I was so determined to prove her wrong.if you need a hand I will try to help.I knit right handed as my mom was right-handed & that's how I was taught.
> I'm on a farm in Saskatchewan, Canada, a retired Lab.Tech. With 2 grown sons, one married with 2 kids, a boy 6 & a girl 3 who I babysit regularly as their parents work shift work.


I to knit right handed as I taught myself last year and it didn't enter my head to watch videos of people knitting left handed


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I think I might like to join in especially if I'm not the only new face


Welcome Swedenme. It's lovely to see another face from the UK. You're certainly not the only new face, there are always new people dropping in. The more the merrier!!


----------



## angelam

KatyNora said:


> Hi, KTP. I haven't been participating for quite a while (winter blues and some other "downers" ), though I have been following the party most of the time. But now, I have to jump back in to send love and healing energy for dear Sam. You follow ALL the doctor's orders, Sam!! My friend V was asking just yesterday if there will be a Seattle yarn crawl again this year so you'd better get well, OK?


Good to see you KatyNora, if only briefly. Sorry to hear about the "winter blues" it can be so debilitating. Remember - spring IS just around the corner!!


----------



## Swedenme

Hello kateB I knit mainly small things too. But I do like to knit blankets/ afghans as well . I have 4 christmas ones planned for this year as well as some baby blankets and I'm also learning to crochet can't decide whether I need to learn left handed or right so trying both see which one feels most comfortable . Sorry to hear about your accident I hope it's not to painful . Has it started to itch yet . Could have done with a knitting needle when I hurt mine and it started itching Hope you have everything you need close by so you don't have to keep getting up


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> Hello Gweniepooh thank you for the introduction . Hopefully I will get to know you all as the weeks go on . As for my avatar it is a knitted afghan that I made from a free pattern I really enjoyed making it . I have just saw the picture of your gloves they look lovely really like the colour


Beautiful job. ! It will take a while to sort us all out bu we are well worth it. This is a great bunch, family pretty much, everyone is very caring and nice and fun. 
welcome again.

I live in Victoria Australia. We have just had 2 days of over 40c and thank goodness a cool change now. I am carer for my mum who is 90 and have a son who lives and works in Melbourne and a daughter who has baby Serena ( who you will see photos of now and again) who both live with me. I do knit but havent managed to get my head or hands around crochet. ... yet


----------



## sugarsugar

angelam said:


> Good to see you KatyNora, if only briefly. Sorry to hear about the "winter blues" it can be so debilitating. Remember - spring IS just around the corner!!


Ditto.... keep smiling. Hugs


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> I just spent 3 more days in the hospital and got home about an hour ago.
> 
> The doctor took a blood test on Mon. as a follow up. It seems my kidneys were enflamed and he didn't even let me go home - straight into the hospital and massive doses of antibiotice and other stuff (IV") for 4 days. I got off the IV's this morning and he thinks he caught it in time before there was much if any damage to the kidneys. I am a Hospital happy Newe year's person person this year.
> 
> I am home now and feeling so much better. I never did feel good after getting home from the hospital after my attack before Christmas.
> 
> Hopefuly they caught it in time. I am SO IMPRESSED with this new young doctor we found. Sharp as a tack and is really checking me out. Our other doctor was our doctor for over 30 years and I was getting less and less happy with him.
> 
> This new one is very new and just opened his first practice.
> He was quite happy as he delivered the New Year's baby for the Duncan area. I am feeling so much better and have been given strict orders to take it easy. I have cancelled the workshops (darn it for now). Anyway Happy new year to you all. Shirley


Good to hear from you Shirley. I'm sorry you have been spending more time in hospital but happy to hear they seem to have got things sorted for you. How nice to have a new doctor who is so much on the ball. I hope you go on improving now that you're home. Please take things easy. A Happy New year to you and Pat!


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome LadyBecket/Judy! I dream of the day I can say I've finished all WIPs....LOL Will probably end up frogging some of them. LOL
> 
> A huge THANK YOU to Darowil for getting us started on this New Year. Sending many prayers for Sam; hope this "spa" visit will not be too long or that it is too terribly serious.
> 
> Betty, please take everyone's urging to go on to the doctor to heart. We sure don't want you also taking a "spa" trip.


Just want to reinforce everything Gwenie has said, and welcome Judy - from Guernsey.


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> Beautiful job. ! It will take a while to sort us all out bu we are well worth it. This is a great bunch, family pretty much, everyone is very caring and nice and fun.
> welcome again.
> 
> I live in Victoria Australia. We have just had 2 days of over 40c and thank goodness a cool change now. I am carer for my mum who is 90 and have a son who lives and works in Melbourne and a daughter who has baby Serena ( who you will see photos of now and again) who both live with me. I do knit but havent managed to get my head or hands around crochet. ... yet


Hello sugarsugar will look forward to seeing the photos . I think it's my hands that are going to be my problem they keep getting in the way


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from drizzly Surrey. Going to have a lazy day today. I now have a set of Addi tunisiancrochet hooks and cables so l am going to have a play and see what happens!

gwen, l just love the mitts you are making, pretty pattern and colour.

Shirley so sorry you have been in hospital again, but glad you received such good treatment. Please take it easy and get your strength back.

thanks for the update on Sam.

Sonja, welcome from Surrey. Don't worry about your childrdn going iff to uni. Mine are both on their forties now and l still see a lot of them. My Dd lives about 15 minutes from me and my son is in France, l have 5 gks. 

Do you ever comd to London? Some of us UK girls meet up and last year my friend and l went to the US and Canada to meet those over there.

sending healing vibes and hugs yo everyone. X.


----------



## Swedenme

Hello purplefi sorry don't visit London often got family spread all over Europe so when I do travel even for short breaks try to go visit them especially home to Sweden . From where I live I can get there just as quick . As for my sons the older 2 still live nearby see them all the time The youngest is my surprise baby (15/17year gap between him and his brothers)so it's going to be a wrench to see him go but I have a while yet to get used to the idea


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Hello purplefi sorry don't visit London often got family spread all over Europe so when I do travel even for short breaks try to go visit them especially home to Sweden . From where I live I can get there just as quick . As for my sons the older 2 still live nearby see them all the time The youngest is my surprise baby (15/17year gap between him and his brothers)so it's going to be a wrench to see him go but I have a while yet to get used to the idea


I quite understand. In the summer it is easier for me to get to myson in France than get to Scotland. Good luck with your crochet. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

KatyNora, how lovely to see you here. Have you any plans to visit the UK this year? Xx


----------



## TNS

Welcome to everyone who is new to the TP. I hope you soon feel at home here. You may find yourselves chatting away in the middle of the night to one of us across the globe, or comparing notes with a fellow countryman. It takes a little while to sort out who is who, but gradually it all starts to make sense - a bit like starting to watch a long running soap in the middle of a series!!

Shirley, so sorry you ended up in hospital for New Year, but pleased you are getting appropriate and timely treatment. Please don't stress over cancelling or postponing workshops - we want you to feel well and not tired out! And you have already done so much for everyone with the existing ones, for which we are very grateful. Love and hugs to you and Pat.

Darowil, you seem to have one thing after another in Australia with more wildfires. I hope everyone in S Aus and Victoria (and elsewhere) stays safe. Very scary! Julie, I hope you get positive news on Tuesday. The potential new home sounds better in many ways. Fingers crossed. 
Healing wishes to our two wounded scots lassies, and better health to anyone else whose sick. Sam, hope your breathing has eased and you soon feel better and get back home. Have a great 2015 everyone :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Shirley so glad that you like the new Dr and that he is doing well by you. Im sure that new years in the hospital was not much fun but your better and that's what matters. 

Going to watch a movie DH rented them load stuff up from yesterday and take it to the shop, do the grocery shopping and then just cooking and resting to return to work on Monday.

Prayers and hugs for all


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Welcome to everyone who is new to the TP. I hope you soon feel at home here. You may find yourselves chatting away in the middle of the night to one of us across the globe, or comparing notes with a fellow countryman. It takes a little while to sort out who is who, but gradually it all starts to make sense - a bit like starting to watch a long running soap in the middle of a series!!
> 
> Shirley, so sorry you ended up in hospital for New Year, but pleased you are getting appropriate and timely treatment. Please don't stress over cancelling or postponing workshops - we want you to feel well and not tired out! And you have already done so much for everyone with the existing ones, for which we are very grateful. Love and hugs to you and Pat.
> 
> Darowil, you seem to have one thing after another in Australia with more wildfires. I hope everyone in S Aus and Victoria (and elsewhere) stays safe. Very scary! Julie, I hope you get positive news on Tuesday. The potential new home sounds better in many ways. Fingers crossed.
> Healing wishes to our two wounded scots lassies, and better health to anyone else whose sick. Sam, hope your breathing has eased and you soon feel better and get back home. Have a great 2015 everyone :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Lin! Not so very many days to go now, beautiful nearly full moon and quiet world outside- will go back to bed soon- was a bit thirsty, despite having the fan cool things down. Perhaps it is the insulation the house is still nearly 22 C (the other thermometer reads 73 F).


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kamsas gma, Has happened to me twice in the last 6 months and once about a year ago. Such a pain. I'm still getting it straightened out and tired of doing it 3x.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> So sorry to hear this. Can you call the cc company and ask who that vendor was? It's such a pain having to change everything. That is why I keep one card for the renewals and business and one for on line use. It still happens, but keeps it a little simpler. Hope you get it sorted out quickly.


Good idea! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjs

tami_ohio said:


> Can you get a separate card just for on line stuff with a low balance? I try not to use certain cards on line just so I don't have to worry about it. It may not be a company that compromised you. It could have been anywhere it was used. A friend used theirs at a restaurant and the server or cashier was the one that did it, and the restaurant didn't know anything about it. They caught the employee red handed. Of course it didn't help those it had already happened to.


I have a credit card that allows me to get a unique number, low limit, and expiration in two months, and I always use that for online purchases. Another that I use only for Amazon purchases.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> We've had to do this 3 times -- stores were Target, Michaels and Home Depot....just a part of doing credit business these days. The banks who issue the cards aren't taken responsibility and neither are the stores so a real catch 22...I have so many things set up as auto pay -- but I've changed them so no more direct debit -- this way I only have to change it in one place from now on if this should happen again.


I had the Target and Home Depot also and then someone from somewhere in Europe charged something on my card in England.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> We've had to do this 3 times -- stores were Target, Michaels and Home Depot....just a part of doing credit business these days. The banks who issue the cards aren't taken responsibility and neither are the stores so a real catch 22...I have so many things set up as auto pay -- but I've changed them so no more direct debit -- this way I only have to change it in one place from now on if this should happen again.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

{{{{Shirley}}}} I am glad you are home and you rest up, young lady! I'm happy as well that your new doc seems good--that is so very important!


----------



## PurpleFi

Sam, all the girls on CONNECTIONS send you their very best and hope you are better really soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope your family & home are safe from the fires, so scary when out of control. Will certainly cause those with breathing troubles more problems.
> 
> Kansas, seems like credit cards are causing more problems all the time. What a pain, why can't people quit with the " hacking" & get a real job instead of stealing from us. I had trouble with a bunch of ITunes charges a couple of years ago but they werevvery good about refunding my money.
> 
> DH hasn't left the couch today, he coughed all night & has felt crappy all day, I have put onions on his chest this evening & then slathered him with Vicks, I hope that will settle him enough so we can both get some sleep tonight. I told him if he is not better by morning he's going to the doctor. I wanted to try to get him an appointment today but he wouldn't go.( Real men don't go to doctors) :roll: :roll:


Sorry to hear you and DH have been sick consecutively. He sure is getting well taken care of by his sweetie. Hope he doesn't resist going to the doctor if it is bad. When I went to get my hair done they told me the whole place had just gotten over strep throat. :x Here's one for his health. It does seem to take forever once it gets started, to get over it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, Just so sorry you are back in the hospital. Praying you will improve and be out soon, but glad you went in to get the care you need. Big Hugs with love and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> You're lucky you can get your DH to take Echinecia. Mine is fighting a cold, but with willpower only!


I hope it's not the dreaded" man-cold" with you in a cast & can't escape! :lol: 
(please don't be offended, I think your sense of humor is as warped as mine)
My DH is still sick, I just made another bag of onions. That seemed to stop the cough for a while last night at least. I think he is so sick because he was really coughing New Years Eve but though he was all better the next day & went ice fishing :roll: Even with the shack & heater he must have got chilled

I hope your DH is on the mend soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Thats not sounding good. He was sick not long ago- or has he just not picked up yet and worsened?


Seems the flu from the beginning of Dec (cough, sore throat, fever, etc) keeps reoccurring soon as he does too much or is in the cold too much.we have heard of people that have had this carryon for over 2 months. Must be one hellava bug. What a year for their flu vaccine not to work, seems like the worst flu in many years. Heaven help the old/sick who catch this.


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Hello I've never noticed tea party before can anyone join in or do you have to all be making the same thing you sound like a nice friendly bunch who like to chit chat Sonja


As I'm sure others have replied, anyone is welcome!! Our regular host, Sam, is at the health spa (his definition of hospital) or he'd give you a warm welcome. We're here all week and a new TP starts every Fri. afternoon. If you don't get notices in your email, we're in the Swaps, etc section.
Welcome!!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

Don't want to be the doom and gloom one but for you out there who have husbands who have long term coughs tell them to get to the doctors My husband started with a cough in September and refused to go it turned to A chest infection then septis and he nearly died because the virus attacked all his organs after 2 month in hospital they let him out on the understanding that he goes to the heart clinic every week .at the age of 54 he has been told he will never work again as he has chronic heart failure kidney problems and diabetes now all because he had a cough and they are trying to decide what if anything they can do to help him . We find out in a couple of weeks when they think he will be strong enough to go through an operation .So please get those coughs checked


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, so sorry you are in hospital again. Wishing you a speedy recovery.
Shirley, sorry you were in hospital. Glad you are home and found Dr you like.
Pearland, wow, power washing sounds great.
Gwen, love cabled mitts.
KatyNora, welcome back.
Kansas, so sorry your cc compromised.
Off to Palmdale to retrieve pocketbook.


----------



## jknappva

KatyNora said:


> Hi, KTP. I haven't been participating for quite a while (winter blues and some other "downers" ), though I have been following the party most of the time. But now, I have to jump back in to send love and healing energy for dear Sam. You follow ALL the doctor's orders, Sam!! My friend V was asking just yesterday if there will be a Seattle yarn crawl again this year so you'd better get well, OK?


So glad to see you back again. I hope you have time to visit with us more often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Just quickly the fire I ment earlier has been declared a major emergency. Worst fire for over 30years and this was a major disaster.so prayers would be appreciated. The risk of lightening remains. Fire out of control concentrating on saving lives and property rather than fighting the fire.


I'm so sorry to hear about this devastating fire. Praying that no lives are lost and the firefighters stay safe. I hope it's far away from you other of our Aussie friends.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> It usually happens at some point during the winter, but it is "below average" (of course, we know that to average, some are higher and some are lower) for this time of year. The weather folk are saying again that we should get some snow tonight, but I'm doubtful (their last two "sure things" fizzled out). Part of it is the altitude, not just being in the southern part of the country.


I knew you got cold weather and some snow but what really surprised me was hearing they had snow just north of Tucson, AZ, in the desert!!! 5 inches! 
Junek


----------



## Sarah Chana

Sam, we miss you. Come home soon.
The Tea Party is in such good hands- we're all fortunate to have such devoted people among us.
My wish for everyone is good health for everyone. Treasure that most important gift and make every effort to sustain it.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> I just spent 3 more days in the hospital and got home about an hour ago.
> 
> The doctor took a blood test on Mon. as a follow up. It seems my kidneys were enflamed and he didn't even let me go home - straight into the hospital and massive doses of antibiotice and other stuff (IV") for 4 days. I got off the IV's this morning and he thinks he caught it in time before there was much if any damage to the kidneys. I am a Hospital happy Newe year's person person this year.
> 
> I am home now and feeling so much better. I never did feel good after getting home from the hospital after my attack before Christmas.
> 
> Hopefuly they caught it in time. I am SO IMPRESSED with this new young doctor we found. Sharp as a tack and is really checking me out. Our other doctor was our doctor for over 30 years and I was getting less and less happy with him.
> 
> This new one is very new and just opened his first practice.
> He was quite happy as he delivered the New Year's baby for the Duncan area. I am feeling so much better and have been given strict orders to take it easy. I have cancelled the workshops (darn it for now). Anyway Happy new year to you all. Shirley


My dear Shirley, I've been worried about you. Something just told me you were not doing well so I added an extra prayer for you. Please rest and get well. The workshops can wait.
Hugs, dearest friend,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Hello everybody it's daytime again here again in England so want to wish everybody a hello and say thank you for your welcomes . Thank you Pup lover for your welcome I must admit that having one crochet hook in my hands is also confusing me I keep going to wrap the yarn round as if to knit.


I learned to knit first and then crochet--crochet pieces seem to go faster for me so I use that for afghans, etc. but I prefer the looks and drape of a knitted piece. It's good to know both as I find that sometimes crocheting an edge on a knitted piece is just the right touch. Hope to see you here often.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sending out hugs and prayers for all those suffering this a.m. -- either from the flu bug or other health calamities and those who are suffering with the heat and even fires.

It's a drizzly cold day here -- forecasters had included a lot of snow to be accumulated today, but it's a very heavy snain (rain and snow mixed) so will be awful by tonight if it freezes. Hopefully, tomorrow will dry up some of it before everyone has to go back to work on Monday after the holidays.

I've had a head cold that is now settling into my chest but other than lack of sleep due to coughing, I'm doing okay -- so far, no fever, but if there is one I'm off to the doctors. I think this is just a regular thing and not the flu bug, but we'll see. DD#1 and DGD#1 also have the same thing so may have some from DGD's preschool or DD's high school. 

I hope to get some soup going today -- I think some good nutrition will help me get better quickly and DH just isn't into taking care of that---his idea of cooking is grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Granny2005

How do I join & what do I need to do?


----------



## Swedenme

Granny2005 said:


> How do I join & what do I need to do?


You don't need anything I have just joined too and you just join in with the conversation everybody has been very nice and welcoming hopefully we will both get to know everybody soon


----------



## Lurker 2

Granny2005 said:


> How do I join & what do I need to do?


You have just joined us, Granny 2005, by speaking up, and by reading the posts- you are most welcome! Sam our host is not well this week but darowil and Kate are standing in for him. We go from Friday to Friday, approximately- depending where you happen to be in the world! Welcome.


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> You're lucky you can get your DH to take Echinecia. Mine is fighting a cold, but with willpower only!


I know he's sick if he willingly takes something. He will deal with a headache until it's almost a migraine before he takes a tylenol!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Hello Tami_ohio It's chilly here in northeast England too but definitely not as cold as Canada . I must admit coming from Sweden I miss not having snow every year . I would rather have snow than damp grey rain . Is that your youngest grandchild in your avatar


We are having freezing rain right now. Yuck. We have had very little snow this year. DH hasn't even had the snow shovel out, let alone the snow blower!

Yes that is my youngest. That was taken in July when she was christened. Let me see if I can find a good one taken recently. She is now 11 months old. Sure doesn't seem like it's been that long! I talked to her mom this morning and Arriana is being a demanding little princess today.

Arriana has learned to climb. On anything she can get up on! In the photos below, she is wearing the sweater that I knitted for her from Sorlenna's pattern. Please excuse my dirty kitchen floor. There was no point mopping it before making cookies, as we are messy cooks and bakers!


----------



## pacer

Granny2005 said:


> How do I join & what do I need to do?


Welcome to the tea party. We look forward to hearing from you, what you are working on or sharing a recipe with us. We even share pictures of vacations and other wonderful moments. I saw the mess from the 35 car pile up in New Hampshire. I hope you were not close to it.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> We are having freezing rain right now. Yuck. We have had very little snow this year. DH hasn't even had the snow shovel out, let alone the snow blower!
> 
> Yes that is my youngest. That was taken in July when she was christened. Let me see if I can find a good one taken recently. She is now 11 months old. Sure doesn't seem like it's been that long! I talked to her mom this morning and Arriana is being a demanding little princess today.


Nothing worse than freezing rain I agree yuck . The pictures of your granddaughter are beautiful . I find it funny that such a little cutie can be a demanding little princess but with having a doting big brother I bet she has him wrapped round her little finger . There is an even bigger gap between my sons my youngest is 18 and my 2older ones are 32and35 And they spoilt him rotten when he was little they still do


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Granny2005 said:


> How do I join & what do I need to do?


You just did it! Welcome to the group-- you'll never find a more caring group-- they are also very creative and helpful. You need a prayer? They'll send it. Need help figuring out a pattern or suggestions for pattern? They've got it. This group will quickly become like family -- you may even get along with them better than family! Don't forget to post pix of what you do-- we all love pictures! Oh, yes, where you travel, your garden, books you read, etc.


----------



## PurpleFi

tami_ohio said:


> We are having freezing rain right now. Yuck. We have had very little snow this year. DH hasn't even had the snow shovel out, let alone the snow blower!
> 
> Yes that is my youngest. That was taken in July when she was christened. Let me see if I can find a good one taken recently. She is now 11 months old. Sure doesn't seem like it's been that long! I talked to her mom this morning and Arriana is being a demanding little princess today.
> 
> Arriana has learned to climb. On anything she can get up on! In the photos below, she is wearing the sweater that I knitted for her from Sorlenna's pattern. Please excuse my dirty kitchen floor. There was no point mopping it before making cookies, as we are messy cooks and bakers!


Sounds like we have another Little Madam in the making. Lovely photos Tami. Xx


----------



## Sorlenna

tami_ohio said:


> Arriana has learned to climb. On anything she can get up on! In the photos below, she is wearing the sweater that I knitted for her from Sorlenna's pattern. Please excuse my dirty kitchen floor. There was no point mopping it before making cookies, as we are messy cooks and bakers!


And I couldn't ask for a more beautiful model!  How far she has come!


----------



## sassafras123

Tami, beautiful grand children and lovely sweater.
Welcome to all new members. Stop by often.


----------



## PurpleFi

Granny2005 said:


> How do I join & what do I need to do?


Welcome Granny2005, it's lovely to see you here. Look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Don't want to be the doom and gloom one but for you out there who have husbands who have long term coughs tell them to get to the doctors My husband started with a cough in September and refused to go it turned to A chest infection then septis and he nearly died because the virus attacked all his organs after 2 month in hospital they let him out on the understanding that he goes to the heart clinic every week .at the age of 54 he has been told he will never work again as he has chronic heart failure kidney problems and diabetes now all because he had a cough and they are trying to decide what if anything they can do to help him . We find out in a couple of weeks when they think he will be strong enough to go through an operation .So please get those coughs checked


I will keep your DH in my prayers! He is just a year younger than I am. If my DH keeps this up, it just started a few days ago, I will make him go.


----------



## RookieRetiree

You're in Granny.....just take a seat at our virtual table. Our usual host, Sam, is unfortunately in the hospital right now and hopes to be out by tomorrow -- in the meantime, let us know something about you and come join the conversation....we start a new party each Friday and then continue the conversation all week...just a bunch of caring crafters who share patterns, recipes, tips, and our lives with each other.



Granny2005 said:


> How do I join & what do I need to do?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Tami - love the photos of the grands....and I think we all have budding Little Madams---our two DGD's are little princesses too!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Same here! Are you in a safe area?


Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, my dear, this is so scary-- hope it is NOWHERE near you! Prayers being sent.


----------



## tami_ohio

Granny2005 said:


> How do I join & what do I need to do?


Welcome Granny2005! If you mean how do you join the tea party, you just did! All you need to do is pop in and join the conversation. I am Tami, live in north central Ohio, married 32 1/2 years to the love of my life, with 2 children and 4 grand children. I just posted a couple of photos of two of them. I learned to crochet so many years ago, I don't remember learning how. I learned to knit about 13 years ago, because store bought socks crawl down in my shoes. My first project was a dishcloth, my second was one baby sock, then on to socks for me!


----------



## pacer

Swedenme said:


> I to knit right handed as I taught myself last year and it didn't enter my head to watch videos of people knitting left handed


I am left handed as well, but knit right handed. I was taught to knit when I was 9 years old and was taught to knit right handed. I find I do almost as much right handed as I do left handed. I haven't figured out much with a crochet hook. I can make a chain. I don't have a whole lot of time to practice that skill at this time in my life.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Bonnie it is a free pattern on Revelry called Staghorn Fingerless Gloves if you're interested in it. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, that looks like it would match the Antler hat I made & posted a week or two ago. Very pretty.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Nothing worse than freezing rain I agree yuck . The pictures of your granddaughter are beautiful . I find it funny that such a little cutie can be a demanding little princess but with having a doting big brother I bet she has him wrapped round her little finger . There is an even bigger gap between my sons my youngest is 18 and my 2older ones are 32and35 And they spoilt him rotten when he was little they still do


Oh she is! They live in the basement in-law apartment at her other grandparents, so they go upstairs and visit a LOT! She wanted to go upstairs, so DD took her. She wanted fruit, so DD got her a banana and some yogurt. 2 bites of each and she was done. Crawled to the kitchen where grandma was and got a couple of blueberries which she loves. She played with them, finally ate one, and threw the other. Then she wanted strawberries. DD told her no and took her back down stairs. Big brother is cleaning his room. Where does she want to be? In there "helping"! DD finally had to put the baby gate up, which led to Arriana screaming having a fit, because she couldn't go in. She is going to have a fun day today with her! :lol: Glad I'm not there! But it might distract her if I was.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Shirley so sorry you had to open the new year in the hospital. It does sound as if this new doctor is on top of things though which is wonderful for you. Please follow his advise and TAKE IT EASY! We want you around for a good bit longer! Much love and prayers for a full recovery in every way.


Designer1234 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> I just spent 3 more days in the hospital and got home about an hour ago.
> 
> The doctor took a blood test on Mon. as a follow up. It seems my kidneys were enflamed and he didn't even let me go home - straight into the hospital and massive doses of antibiotice and other stuff (IV") for 4 days. I got off the IV's this morning and he thinks he caught it in time before there was much if any damage to the kidneys. I am a Hospital happy Newe year's person person this year.
> 
> I am home now and feeling so much better. I never did feel good after getting home from the hospital after my attack before Christmas.
> 
> Hopefuly they caught it in time. I am SO IMPRESSED with this new young doctor we found. Sharp as a tack and is really checking me out. Our other doctor was our doctor for over 30 years and I was getting less and less happy with him.
> 
> This new one is very new and just opened his first practice.
> He was quite happy as he delivered the New Year's baby for the Duncan area. I am feeling so much better and have been given strict orders to take it easy. I have cancelled the workshops (darn it for now). Anyway Happy new year to you all. Shirley


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like we have another Little Madam in the making. Lovely photos Tami. Xx


It does, doesn't it! I keep forgetting to post new photos. She is growing so fast it's almost unbelievable! I got DD to take a pic of all 4 of the grands Christmas evening before everyone left. I need to get her to send them to me and post them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Be sure to put some of the vicks on the bottoms of his feet too. Prayers that he gets better quickly AND that you don't catch what he has.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope your family & home are safe from the fires, so scary when out of control. Will certainly cause those with breathing troubles more problems.
> 
> Kansas, seems like credit cards are causing more problems all the time. What a pain, why can't people quit with the " hacking" & get a real job instead of stealing from us. I had trouble with a bunch of ITunes charges a couple of years ago but they werevvery good about refunding my money.
> 
> DH hasn't left the couch today, he coughed all night & has felt crappy all day, I have put onions on his chest this evening & then slathered him with Vicks, I hope that will settle him enough so we can both get some sleep tonight. I told him if he is not better by morning he's going to the doctor. I wanted to try to get him an appointment today but he wouldn't go.( Real men don't go to doctors) :roll: :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Mary Jo you might want to consider getting a card you load with money for online transactions. I've been trying to do that more and more so that IF it gets hacked I won't lose much. It also helps with making me limit my spending.


Kansas g-ma said:


> I plan to call the cc people tomorrow and see if they will tell me what company. The thing that really frosts me is that the compromised company has NOT notified me, as I believe they should. The worst part is that I have memorized the card number and the code on the back so I do not have to get up and go get the card to do business on the net. Now I have to memorize a bunch of new numbers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Prayers for your DH also Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, prayers for you DH. He sounds like mine. And he no longer has a primary care dr. He hasn't gone in 8 years. And the one he had, has changed practices, and type of practice. I didn't like that one anyway, he was an arrogant *ss! DH now has a horse voice and slight cough. I told him if it got any worse he was going to urgent care! I can not afford to get the crap going around. It will put me down for 2 months at least.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> And I couldn't ask for a more beautiful model!  How far she has come!


Thank you! I knit that sweater in October. I started it just before, or just after KAP, which for you that are just joining us, stands for knit-a-palooza. A bunch of us gathered in Defiance, Ohio, which is where our host lives, for a weekend of fun. It wasn't like the usual meeting new people. We met family. And left even closer. We are sisters and brothers, but better, because you can't choose family, and sometimes you just don't want to claim family! I finished it in the next 2 weeks while we were in Michigan on a light house tour, and visiting friends. Arriana won't be wearing it much longer, I don't think!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers for your DH also Tami.


Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Oh she is! They live in the basement in-law apartment at her other grandparents, so they go upstairs and visit a LOT! She wanted to go upstairs, so DD took her. She wanted fruit, so DD got her a banana and some yogurt. 2 bites of each and she was done. Crawled to the kitchen where grandma was and got a couple of blueberries which she loves. She played with them, finally ate one, and threw the other. Then she wanted strawberries. DD told her no and took her back down stairs. Big brother is cleaning his room. Where does she want to be? In there "helping"! DD finally had to put the baby gate up, which led to Arriana screaming having a fit, because she couldn't go in. She is going to have a fun day today with her! :lol: Glad I'm not there! But it might distract her if I was.


Oh my that's opened my eyes . She looks like a little angel she must have just been having a bad day . I don't have any grandchildren yet but I think that must be one of the good parts that you can always hand them back when they are having a bad day


----------



## tami_ohio

Darn, I'm all caught up. I guess that means I will have to do something besides play on the computer.


----------



## PurpleFi

tami_ohio said:


> It does, doesn't it! I keep forgetting to post new photos. She is growing so fast it's almost unbelievable! I got DD to take a pic of all 4 of the grands Christmas evening before everyone left. I need to get her to send them to me and post them.


We skyped with France today and gs3 said I love you Knanna in perfect English. They also emailed this photo..


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you! I knit that sweater in October. I started it just before, or just after KAP, which for you that are just joining us, stands for knit-a-palooza. A bunch of us gathered in Defiance, Ohio, which is where our host lives, for a weekend of fun. It wasn't like the usual meeting new people. We met family. And left even closer. We are sisters and brothers, but better, because you can't choose family, and sometimes you just don't want to claim family! I finished it in the next 2 weeks while we were in Michigan on a light house tour, and visiting friends. Arriana won't be wearing it much longer, I don't think!


Thank you for the explanation and I know exactly what you mean about claiming family I think we all have one family member or a couple who we would like to disown . You all sound like a family should sound as if you know each other really well and are happy to talk to each


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am impressed with the afghan; hard to believe you haven't been knitting long. Lots of talent there for sure! I failed to properly introduce myself. I'm 62, a retired teacher. Married almost 22 years with one stepdaughter and 2 bio-daughters. Youngest just turned 21. My oldest DD just remarried and has 5 children. I just started knitting after close to 40 years away from it and don't feel nearly as competent as your afghan indicates you are but dearly love it. Oh I guess I should say I also have 5 dogs and 4 cats; a real animal lover as many of us here are. You'll hear me gripe about the youngest but largest dog Sydney who just turned 1 year old and is still growing at 80+ lbs already. He's a love but such a goofy puppy. My other main hobby is machine embroidery.


Swedenme said:


> Hello Gweniepooh thank you for the introduction . Hopefully I will get to know you all as the weeks go on . As for my avatar it is a knitted afghan that I made from a free pattern I really enjoyed making it . I have just saw the picture of your gloves they look lovely really like the colour


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> We skyped with France today and gs3 said I love you Knanna in perfect English. They also emailed this photo..


Your grandchildren are beautiful PurpleFi did you have to reach for the tissues when he said I love you nana I would have had too


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh yes, I live in Athens, GA, USA.


Swedenme said:


> Hello Gweniepooh thank you for the introduction . Hopefully I will get to know you all as the weeks go on . As for my avatar it is a knitted afghan that I made from a free pattern I really enjoyed making it . I have just saw the picture of your gloves they look lovely really like the colour


----------



## tami_ohio

Ah what the heck. I'm back. I made a cup of tea, and got a couple of cookies. I just can't stay away!

I have 3 hats on needles and hook. One for DGS that is in the pic, one for my nephew that is just a simple beanie, and a knight's helmet for DS. I had to rip that one out and start again, as I made the largest, and it was too big. I'm glad I only had part of it done! My thumb is not letting me crochet much lately, after crocheting an order for potholders, dishcloth, and hanging towel. It would have been fine if I hadn't gotten a brain storm! My friend said her daughter's kitchen was bright blue with black granite counter tops. So I went and got the cotton yarn, and got started. All I could find for towels in blue were no where near the right color, so I bought black. I did a blue dish cloth, and the turn on itself pot holder from Bev's Country Cottage website, and a blue top for the towel. Well, that just looked to plain. So I did just a simple single crochet in the back loop with two strands held together of the blue and black. It looked beautiful! I loved the way the two colors twined around each other. But, oh, the effort it took! I should have used a bigger hook, and maybe that would have helped. Maybe. I gave her the option of 2 or 4 potholders, as she hadn't asked for 4. She took all of what I made, and added to the price I quoted. I had written it up both for 2 and 4 so if she didn't want all 4 pot holders, I had a price ready either way. 

I worked on the beanie for my nephew while I caught up here last night. I'm doing that in black. It was handy. I will use the rest of that skein when I do the face guard on DS's helmet.

Can you tell I'm bored today? I'm not usually this chatty.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Oh my that's opened my eyes . She looks like a little angel she must have just been having a bad day . I don't have any grandchildren yet but I think that must be one of the good parts that you can always hand them back when they are having a bad day


 :lol: You are right about being able to send them home when you are tired! She really wears me out. I am not used to having a busy little one to chase after. She is also very clingy. From day one she didn't want anyone but mom. Even daddy couldn't do anything with her. She is much better now, but still has a lot of those moments when only mom will do, even when she doesn't want nursed. I baby sat once in Nov. It's a good thing I had them both, because I spent 3 hours on the floor with her and her toys, sitting VERY close to big brother. Even then there were a couple of times he just picked her up and held her for a few minutes to get her to settle down. And she sees me several times a week.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Granny2005! What a nice way to start the new year here on the KTP by acquiring new folks to chat with! 

II just got a text message from my youngest DD who is traveling from NYC back home. They left at 4:30 a.m. and just entered North Carolina and it is only 1:05 here. She should be home around 7or 8 she said. She is traveling with her boyfriend and his mom bringing some furniture for her BF's house. 

I have been cleaning up and need to go mop now. Then I'll get back on my gloves to knit. So sorry that so many are having issues with colds or "bugs" of some kind. Prayers being lifted for all needing healing & comfort. I'll TTYL; off to finish some more cleaning so I can sit and knit!


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> We skyped with France today and gs3 said I love you Knanna in perfect English. They also emailed this photo..


Isn't that a precious photo! And his English is wonderful! Doesn't it just melt your heart when they say something like that?

D is at that age where if you ask him what he thinks of his little sister, he will tell you "Eh" and grins. But if you watch him, he will stop what ever he is doing, run real fast, give her a kiss, and take off again. At 11, he won't admit he loves her, but you know he does! And he takes very good care of her. I bet between him, their dad, her godfather, who is daddy's best friend and a policeman, and her godfather's baby who is only a month younger than Arriana, she will be well guarded when she is old enough to date!


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Your grandchildren are beautiful PurpleFi did you have to reach for the tissues when he said I love you nana I would have had too


Definitely and thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the explanation and I know exactly what you mean about claiming family I think we all have one family member or a couple who we would like to disown . You all sound like a family should sound as if you know each other really well and are happy to talk to each


We are, and we do. But I have only been here at the tea party maybe a year now. I am still learning to keep straight who is who, and what is going on with them. It is getting easier, and if I have questions on certain things that I don't want to post here openly, when it's being discussed as if everyone already knows the situation, I just send who ever it is, a PM and ask politely for an explanation.


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> I am impressed with the afghan; hard to believe you haven't been knitting long. Lots of talent there for sure! I failed to properly introduce myself. I'm 62, a retired teacher. Married almost 22 years with one stepdaughter and 2 bio-daughters. Youngest just turned 21. My oldest DD just remarried and has 5 children. I just started knitting after close to 40 years away from it and don't feel nearly as competent as your afghan indicates you are but dearly love it. Oh I guess I should say I also have 5 dogs and 4 cats; a real animal lover as many of us here are. You'll hear me gripe about the youngest but largest dog Sydney who just turned 1 year old and is still growing at 80+ lbs already. He's a love but such a goofy puppy. My other main hobby is machine embroidery.


Thank you for your nice comments about my afghan I have to say I was quite proud of how that turned out as I had only been knitting a few month at the time . I do like knitting intarsia .Ive knit a couple of christmas cushions with trees hearts and deer on even managed to keep hold of one . I too have a big daft dog she is an Alaskan malamute and definitely weird likes to talk a lot


----------



## pacer

Tami-Ohio...we love your chatty moments. Sounds like you have been a bit busy. 

OhioJoy...We would miss our Tim if you stopped talking about him. He is a part of this family too so continue to share him with us. 

Paula...How is the premie doing these days?

Shirley...So glad to see you back here with us. I am glad that you have found an awesome doctor and he is on top of things. Rest up these upcoming days and weeks. You are more important to us than the lovely workshops that you have offered us. 

Purplefi...The grandchildren are so precious. 

Kansasgma...Sorry to hear of the credit card problems. I agree with Bonnie that these people need to get off their duffs and get a real job.

I did hear from Kehinkle and she sends her love to everyone. She has been extremely busy with deliveries since getting her new van. She did get to spend time with her mother for Christmas though. I think she has a 1300 mile run this weekend so she is driving most of the weekend. I pray that she misses the ice and messy roads. She is a careful driver and gives herself time to make the deliveries safely. I hope David is safe on the roads this time of year as well.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Mary Jo you might want to consider getting a card you load with money for online transactions. I've been trying to do that more and more so that IF it gets hacked I won't lose much. It also helps with making me limit my spending.


OK, what do they call these cards and how do I get one? I use gift cards most of the time on Amazon but there are other sites w/o gift cards! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Sam, all the girls on CONNECTIONS send you their very best and hope you are better really soon.


That is so lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Tami-Ohio...we love your chatty moments. Sounds like you have been a bit busy.
> 
> OhioJoy...We would miss our Tim if you stopped talking about him. He is a part of this family too so continue to share him with us.
> 
> Paula...How is the premie doing these days?
> 
> Shirley...So glad to see you back here with us. I am glad that you have found an awesome doctor and he is on top of things. Rest up these upcoming days and weeks. You are more important to us than the lovely workshops that you have offered us.
> 
> Purplefi...The grandchildren are so precious.
> 
> Kansasgma...Sorry to hear of the credit card problems. I agree with Bonnie that these people need to get off their duffs and get a real job.
> 
> I did hear from Kehinkle and she sends her love to everyone. She has been extremely busy with deliveries since getting her new van. She did get to spend time with her mother for Christmas though. I think she has a 1300 mile run this weekend so she is driving most of the weekend. I pray that she misses the ice and messy roads. She is a careful driver and gives herself time to make the deliveries safely. I hope David is safe on the roads this time of year as well.


Yes, Ohio Joy, we are like a big family and want you to keep us up on how Tim is. I talk about my brother and nephew too. Well, we all talk about our extended family. Love and hugs to him.

Thinking of Kehinkle and Dave out there on the road and my other niece, her DH and nephew that are still truck drivers. It is getting icy here. Not at the total frozen stage yet but snow and rain and little ice pellets that are quite slipppery. Sure hope all the trees and bushes don't freeze while wet. Then they explode from the inside out. Of course, the opposite is that terrible fire in Australia.

DH took me out for lunch and our son & his family paid for it with a gift certificate he gave us at Christmas. Tomorrow we will go to the movie, again thanks to our son and family. They gave us a bottle of wine called Jazz Infusion and we can make a light out of it after we drink it with what they gave us. A pretty special and creative thinking gift. Oops, did I already tell that. We know who our friends are. They listen to our stories over and over. :XD: :XD: :XD: I'd better look at my posts to see what I already told. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> We skyped with France today and gs3 said I love you Knanna in perfect English. They also emailed this photo..


So beautiful. It looks like grandson3 is adapting exceptionally well to having a sister. Such an adorable moment captured there.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Forgot to mention that son and family are basking in warmth in Florida. It hit 89F today. By Thursday it will be in the 50's, but still warmer than here.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Tami & Purple, what great photos of very cute GKs.
Swedeme, sorry to hear your DH has such horrible health issues, I hope something can be done for him. Was he healthy before this? If so, it must have been some nasty bug. I just heard on the news that this years flu bug is exceptionally bad


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami & Purple, what great photos of very cute GKs.
> Swedeme, sorry to hear your DH has such horrible health issues, I hope something can be done for him. Was he healthy before this? If so, it must have been some nasty bug. I just heard on the news that this years flu bug is exceptionally bad


Fit and healthy never caught any of the bugs that my youngest would keep fetching home from 6th form .didnt know any of the doctors in his surgery because he'd never needed to see one and the bug wasn't a nasty one just an irritating cough that wouldn't stop


----------



## Sorlenna

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, what do they call these cards and how do I get one? I use gift cards most of the time on Amazon but there are other sites w/o gift cards! Thanks for the idea.


My dad uses a pre-paid Visa card (you can get them at retailers like Walmart and load however much you want on there) when he orders online. Usually, he figures out how much he's going to spend and then puts that amount on the card so there's no balance for anyone left to steal!


----------



## pacer

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, Ohio Joy, we are like a big family and want you to keep us up on how Tim is. I talk about my brother and nephew too. Well, we all talk about our extended family. Love and hugs to him.
> 
> Thinking of Kehinkle and Dave out there on the road and my other niece, her DH and nephew that are still truck drivers. It is getting icy here. Not at the total frozen stage yet but snow and rain and little ice pellets that are quite slipppery. Sure hope all the trees and bushes don't freeze while wet. Then they explode from the inside out. Of course, the opposite is that terrible fire in Australia.
> 
> DH took me out for lunch and our son & his family paid for it with a gift certificate he gave us at Christmas. Tomorrow we will go to the movie, again thanks to our son and family. They gave us a bottle of wine called Jazz Infusion and we can make a light out of it after we drink it with what they gave us. A pretty special and creative thinking gift. Oops, did I already tell that. We know who our friends are. They listen to our stories over and over. :XD: :XD: :XD: I'd better look at my posts to see what I already told. :wink:


We don't mind hearing the story of the bottle over again as long as we get to see what it looks like as a light when the wine is gone!!! It sounds like a wonderful gift that keeps on giving. 
I broke out a bottle of Moscato this week. I figured I was off from work for 5 days so why not enjoy some of my wine while I am off. I am the only person in the house who drinks wine so I drank if over a 3 day period of time. Just a glass or two in the evening until it was gone.


----------



## pacer

Swedenme said:


> Fit and healthy never caught any of the bugs that my youngest would keep fetching home from 6th form .didnt know any of the doctors in his surgery because he'd never needed to see one and the bug wasn't a nasty one just an irritating cough that wouldn't stop


So sorry to hear of this health concern. I knew a man who was also healthy and fit. He developed a cough just before his daughter's wedding. After the wedding his wife convinced him to see a doctor only to find out he had cancer. Sometimes a cough is more than a cough so I agree with you to get it check out.


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> So sorry to hear of this health concern. I knew a man who was also healthy and fit. He developed a cough just before his daughter's wedding. After the wedding his wife convinced him to see a doctor only to find out he had cancer. Sometimes a cough is more than a cough so I agree with you to get it check out.


I hope they caught it in time


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> Yes, but I can't remember exactly where they've stuck us. I usually get notifications in my email. I think we're in the Swaps, etc section. If you click on the watch at the top of the page, you should notifications in yourvmail.
> Please visit with us often...we're here all week.
> Junek


June they have stuck us in SWAPS/KALS/PERIODICALS/GROUP ACTIVATES


----------



## pacer

Swedenme said:


> I hope they caught it in time


Unfortunately they didn't. He actually tested cancer free, but died of complications from the cancer drugs. I believe his kidneys stopped working so he died of kidney failure. He might have lived about 6 months from the original diagnosis. It was a sad and difficult time. That is why I agree to get those coughs check out sooner than later. We have been careful at our home to avoid the nasty cold and flu going around. My DS#1 washes his hands frequently since he deals with the public. I am careful to wash my hands frequently as well. The boys no longer give me a hard time when I wipe down the shopping carts before using them. I even go around the top edge all the way around the cart. We can't avoid everything, but we can at least try.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> My dad uses a pre-paid Visa card (you can get them at retailers like Walmart and load however much you want on there) when he orders online. Usually, he figures out how much he's going to spend and then puts that amount on the card so there's no balance for anyone left to steal!


I need to remember to do this.


----------



## jknappva

Granny2005 said:


> How do I join & what do I need to do?


So glad you found us. You only have to show up and join the conversation. We're very informal. We don't post controversial things about politics or religion. Other than that the sky's the limit. We share our lives' ups and downs, recipes and crafts.
We're here all week. Welcome!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> Unfortunately they didn't. He actually tested cancer free, but died of complications from the cancer drugs. I believe his kidneys stopped working so he died of kidney failure. He might have lived about 6 months from the original diagnosis. It was a sad and difficult time. That is why I agree to get those coughs check out sooner than later. We have been careful at our home to avoid the nasty cold and flu going around. My DS#1 washes his hands frequently since he deals with the public. I am careful to wash my hands frequently as well. The boys no longer give me a hard time when I wipe down the shopping carts before using them. I even go around the top edge all the way around the cart. We can't avoid everything, but we can at least try.


Sorry to hear that and I agree with washing hands frequently I have to in my home as my son has also been poorly he has been fighting cancer for the last 14 months but touch wood he is on the mend . So we have just got used to having clean hands


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> We don't mind hearing the story of the bottle over again as long as we get to see what it looks like as a light when the wine is gone!!! It sounds like a wonderful gift that keeps on giving.
> I broke out a bottle of Moscato this week. I figured I was off from work for 5 days so why not enjoy some of my wine while I am off. I am the only person in the house who drinks wine so I drank if over a 3 day period of time. Just a glass or two in the evening until it was gone.


Great idea. I'll be sure and take a photo.:thumbup: :thumbup: Haven't opened it yet but imagine we will soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: When DH is gone I can use the computer for the 1/2 hr. it is taking to download photos now. :roll:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Thanks Darowil for stepping in to get the tea party started. Healing vibes to Sam, hope he's better soon.
> 
> had a lovely day today, took LM and her bestest friend to the pantomineAladin. We had great time lots kf singing, dancing, shoutinv booing and cheering, that was the audience. We allgot sqirted by a water pistol! It was a lovely end to the winter celebrations.
> 
> welcome to the new ones here, you will find everyone so friendly.
> 
> Hope everone has a good week end, healing vibes and hugs to all


Best wishes to Sam - and anyone else who is suffering - from me too!


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> We are having freezing rain right now. Yuck. We have had very little snow this year. DH hasn't even had the snow shovel out, let alone the snow blower!
> 
> Yes that is my youngest. That was taken in July when she was christened. Let me see if I can find a good one taken recently. She is now 11 months old. Sure doesn't seem like it's been that long! I talked to her mom this morning and Arriana is being a demanding little princess today.
> 
> Arriana has learned to climb. On anything she can get up on! In the photos below, she is wearing the sweater that I knitted for her from Sorlenna's pattern. Please excuse my dirty kitchen floor. There was no point mopping it before making cookies, as we are messy cooks and bakers!


I can't believe Arriana's almost a year old. It seems like she was just born!
I so understand the climbing...my youngest daughter climbed the pantry shelves before she could walk and she walked at 10 months!!! It was off to the races!!ROFL!! Cannot believe she'll be 50 next month!! Where in the world did all those years go!!!??
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purple, I wanted to add that hearing DGS say I love you in perfect English was a beautiful moment for sure and what a dear smart little guy growing up bi-lingual. :thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I can't believe Arriana's almost a year old. It seems like she was just born!
> I so understand the climbing...my youngest daughter climbed the pantry shelves before she could walk and she walked at 10 months!!! It was off to the races!!ROFL!! Cannot believe she'll be 50 next month!! Where in the world did all those years go!!!??
> Junek


It is something when our children are as old or even older than we think we are. Mine was 46 this year. We blinked and the magic happened.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> We skyped with France today and gs3 said I love you Knanna in perfect English. They also emailed this photo..


oh, so
Oh, darling!!! A lovely picture to treasure!! That baby is growing so fast!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

London Girl said:


> Best wishes to Sam - and anyone else who is suffering - from me too!


How lovely. Sam will be soon pleased, I'm sure.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Purple, I wanted to add that hearing DGS say I love you in perfect English was a beautiful moment for sure and what a dear smart little guy growing up bi-lingual. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


His parents want him to be at ease using both languages. LM has sorted out some of her early reading books for him.x


----------



## Cashmeregma

I also wanted to say hello to all the new people joining us. Welcome. We love photos of knitting, where you live, where you travel too and if one is permitted, photos of family too. Recipes are a "YES" too. :thumbup: Hope you join us again.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> His parents want him to be at ease using both languages. LM has sorted out some of her early reading books for him.x


That is so wonderful. Using the time when the mind is so open to learning language and this is the time when he can use those lip and mouth muscles to form the letters so he can speak both languages sounding like a native.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so wonderful. Using the time when the mind is so open to learning language and this is the time when he can use those lip and mouth muscles to form the letters so he can speak both languages sounding like a native.


Hopefully he will be fine with both languages. GS1 who is now ten and a half has a slight French accdnt when he speaks English and also has trouble making the th sound. Unfortu ately his mother does not bother to correct him. X


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Forgot to mention that son and family are basking in warmth in Florida. It hit 89F today. By Thursday it will be in the 50's, but still warmer than here.


Evidently, your SIL is not too sick with shingles if she made the trip to FL!! I'm glad to hear that and hope they're not near the rain part of the state is getting.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> It is something when our children are as old or even older than we think we are. Mine was 46 this year. We blinked and the magic happened.


I was 21 for years till my youngest got wise and said how can you be 21 if Simon (his oldest brother )is 21 too .


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> June they have stuck us in SWAPS/KALS/PERIODICALS/GROUP ACTIVATES


I thought so. I very seldom have to look for the Tea Party since I get notifications in my mail.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that and I agree with washing hands frequently I have to in my home as my son has also been poorly he has been fighting cancer for the last 14 months but touch wood he is on the mend . So we have just got used to having clean hands


I'm glad to hear your son is better. Cancer is so insidious. It knows no age.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> It is something when our children are as old or even older than we think we are. Mine was 46 this year. We blinked and the magic happened.


So true!! What a wonderful way to describe it!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully he will be fine with both languages. GS1 who is now ten and a half has a slight French accdnt when he speaks English and also has trouble making the th sound. Unfortu ately his mother does not bother to correct him. X


Aaaah, that is the secret. They must learn both. Oh well, :wink: A French accent is quite lovely. I recently gave a link that showed my American friend's son and daughter on separate you tube videos. They have lived in Germany since the boy was 18 mo's, and the girl was born there. I detected a very, very slight German accent. I must say there English has much less accent than my German does, although I got very good from living there. Even so, I still had an American touch.


----------



## agnescr

Darowil thanks for starting us of this week,sorry to hear Sam in at the spa.hope he makes a speedy recovery,winter plays havoc with folks health. Did Betty seek medical attention, didnt see anything about it.
Nightmare for the folk in Australia coping with the fires,my thoughts go out to them.
Julie do you have a moving date yet? 
Sugar how is GD ear infections?
Great to see new visitors to the TP,Sam will be pleased.
Kate just you watch those steps look what happened with the last lot.
My toe has stopped throbbing, but that might just be the pain killers,but cant bear enclosed footwear on it yet.
Well will get back to my socks,just the rib to do, somehow I have gained 3 stitches on one sock :thumbdown:


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> I was 21 for years till my youngest got wise and said how can you be 21 if Simon (his oldest brother )is 21 too .


My oldest son phoned me on his 39th birthday and asked me what I was going to do since he'd caught up to me and I could no longer be 39. I told him him I was going to continue to be 39, I didn't know what he was going to do!!
And it's even harder to believe, he'll be 59 next week!!
As Daralene said, we blink and the magic happens!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Evidently, your SIL is not too sick with shingles if she made the trip to FL!! I'm glad to hear that and hope they're not near the rain part of the state is getting.
> Junek


Rather amazing. I gave her 2 cold laser treatments with the blue and red light and she got no more rash and it stopped the pain. She never got sick. I believe she is doing great. :thumbup: :thumbup: She also got on the medication as soon as she was diagnosed, which I know helped too. Although I was on it even before I had a rash and I was sick for 2 months, so can't imagine what it would have been like without it. Needless to say, I got the shot. Met someone yesterday at the cold laser training that had the shingles 5 times. She said the shot wasn't available then but she got the shot as soon as it was available.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> My oldest son phoned me on his 39th birthday and asked me what I was going to do since he'd caught up to me and I could no longer be 39. I told him him I was going to continue to be 39, I didn't know what he was going to do!!
> And it's even harder to believe, he'll be 59 next week!!
> As Daralene said, we blink and the magic happens!
> Junek


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Sounds like he is blessed with a great sense of humor.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Yet another Friday seems to have arrived out of nowhere. Are there actually any other days in the week right now? We seem to arrive at the start of a new TP very frequently. I really do admire those of you who step up to the mark and get us started, often, it seems, at very short notice.

2015 does not seem to have started well for all too many of the TP family. I hope things will improve rapidly. My best wishes to friends old and new for a healthy and happy year to come.

I had been thinking that by now I would be back in to my normal knitting routine, having spent most of December frantically finishing cowls and scarfs to give as Christmas presents. However, I decided that as I had a fair quantity of Rowan kidsilk haze left over from the cowls I made for the two older granddaughters, I would make a slightly smaller one for their younger cousin, who will be 8 at the end of this month. Then I wore a scarf that I had made for myself when we visited my sister over New Year. This was made with some Sirdar Firefly that I bought in a sale, so was a very easy garter stitch project, but as happens so often, was quite eye catching and was admired far more than most things that I have made that require real skill. As I have three balls left, I will make them up into something to give my sister. And as she was so scathing when I mentioned that I had knitted some dishcloths, I will also make her one of those, just to show her.
&#128522;
One day soon, I will get back to 'ordinary' knitting! Although I am very sorry for the reason that Shirley has had to postpone her next workshop, I am quite relieved to have some breathing space! Get well very soon, Shirley! As we have family arriving for a short stay on Wednesday, normality certainly will not break out for the next few days!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Best wishes to Sam - and anyone else who is suffering - from me too!


And best wishes to Sam and, as Londy said, anyone else who is suffering - from me, too!


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Darowil thanks for starting us of this week,sorry to hear Sam in at the spa.hope he makes a speedy recovery,winter plays havoc with folks health. Did Betty seek medical attention, didnt see anything about it.
> Nightmare for the folk in Australia coping with the fires,my thoughts go out to them.
> Julie do you have a moving date yet?
> Sugar how is GD ear infections?
> Great to see new visitors to the TP,Sam will be pleased.
> Kate just you watch those steps look what happened with the last lot.
> My toe has stopped throbbing, but that might just be the pain killers,but cant bear enclosed footwear on it yet.
> Well will get back to my socks,just the rib to do, somehow I have gained 3 stitches on one sock :thumbdown:


Agnes, I hurt just thinking of your toe. I know it takes a long time for something like this to heal, but I must send healing wishes your way while hoping you heal much quicker than normal. Hugs.


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> I can't believe Arriana's almost a year old. It seems like she was just born!
> I so understand the climbing...my youngest daughter climbed the pantry shelves before she could walk and she walked at 10 months!!! It was off to the races!!ROFL!! Cannot believe she'll be 50 next month!! Where in the world did all those years go!!!??
> Junek


June I am the same with Quinn cant believe he was one in October,they grow so quickly


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Rather amazing. I gave her 2 cold laser treatments with the blue and red light and she got no more rash and it stopped the pain. She never got sick. I believe she is doing great. :thumbup: :thumbup: She also got on the medication as soon as she was diagnosed, which I know helped too. Although I was on it even before I had a rash and I was sick for 2 months, so can't imagine what it would have been like without it. Needless to say, I got the shot. Met someone yesterday at the cold laser training that had the shingles 5 times. She said the shot wasn't available then but she got the shot as soon as it was available.


The idea of getting shingles scared me. As soon as I discovered there was a shot for it, I got it. Someone told me they weren't sure insurance covered it and it was maybe $250 for the shot. I was going to get it regardless!! But I only had to pay $40 for the deductible.
Junek


----------



## angelam

Granny2005 said:


> How do I join & what do I need to do?


You've just done it! Welcome Granny2005. Just join in the conversation whenever you feel like it. Just a warning.......it can become addictive!


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> June I am the same with Quinn cant believe he was one in October,they grow so quickly


What a fabulous photo., he is so gorgeous x


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> June I am the same with Quinn cant believe he was one in October,they grow so quickly


Agnes, that dear sweet little child. I just love the look in the eyes. How I would love to just reach out and love these wee ones. It is like they are part of our family. Auntie Cashmere would love to give them all a hug and to kiss those kissable cheeks. I actually got to hold Bentley and rock him, Sam's GS and will never forget it. Talk about precious moments.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Tami-Ohio...we love your chatty moments. Sounds like you have been a bit busy.
> 
> OhioJoy...We would miss our Tim if you stopped talking about him. He is a part of this family too so continue to share him with us.
> 
> Paula...How is the premie doing these days?
> 
> Shirley...So glad to see you back here with us. I am glad that you have found an awesome doctor and he is on top of things. Rest up these upcoming days and weeks. You are more important to us than the lovely workshops that you have offered us.
> 
> Purplefi...The grandchildren are so precious.
> 
> Kansasgma...Sorry to hear of the credit card problems. I agree with Bonnie that these people need to get off their duffs and get a real job.
> 
> I did hear from Kehinkle and she sends her love to everyone. She has been extremely busy with deliveries since getting her new van. She did get to spend time with her mother for Christmas though. I think she has a 1300 mile run this weekend so she is driving most of the weekend. I pray that she misses the ice and messy roads. She is a careful driver and gives herself time to make the deliveries safely. I hope David is safe on the roads this time of year as well.


Well, today I am busy doing nothing but play on the computer! I am glad you are enjoying me being chatty.

Thanks for the update on Kehinkle, and keeping her and David in my prayers always for safe travels. And any others traveling for work or pleasure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> You've just done it! Welcome Granny2005. Just join in the conversation whenever you feel like it. Just a warning.......it can become addictive!


As well all too well know. I need to get some knitting started. That's what I got on here for. Want to visit Darowil's sock class and get some really warm socks made for these too cold feet and here I sit at the Tea Party. :XD: :XD: :XD: Quite addicting but I might add, a good addiction.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, what do they call these cards and how do I get one? I use gift cards most of the time on Amazon but there are other sites w/o gift cards! Thanks for the idea.


You can get them at your bank or some of our stores have them, grocery or maybe walmart, that are Visa gift cards. You designate the amount you want the card to be worth, then usually pay an additional $5 or so to activate them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Well, today I am busy doing nothing but play on the computer! I am glad you are enjoying me being chatty.
> 
> Thanks for the update on Kehinkle, and keeping her and David in my prayers always for safe travels. And any others traveling for work or pleasure.


Thanks Tami. Please add my niece, her DH and my nephew. They are based in Ohio but drive all over in the huge trucks with sometimes two attachments. Know that isn't the right term. They are out there in all weather. My nephew who can't drive any more after the aneurysm used to drive Haz Mat (hazardous material.) Of course that ended his truck driving. I wouldn't want to be driving today in this area and I guess your area too. Sounds like we are getting the same weather.


----------



## angelam

London Girl said:


> Best wishes to Sam - and anyone else who is suffering - from me too!


Hi Londy. Good to see you on here, hope you are well. Happy New Year to you!!


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> I can't believe Arriana's almost a year old. It seems like she was just born!
> I so understand the climbing...my youngest daughter climbed the pantry shelves before she could walk and she walked at 10 months!!! It was off to the races!!ROFL!! Cannot believe she'll be 50 next month!! Where in the world did all those years go!!!??
> Junek


The little stinker was on the entertainment center the first time DD caught her. It's basically a big rectangular box on wheels covered with a sheet. Maybe 2' high by 2'wide and 6' long. I don't remember what she used to get up there. And she's only chin high above it! Then, upstairs at other grandma's, they keep the lego table pushed up against the TV when not in use, and she was on top of that in front of the TV! Apparently, DD can't sneeze with out Arriana being on top of something by the time she is finished sneezing! :lol: :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I was 21 for years till my youngest got wise and said how can you be 21 if Simon (his oldest brother )is 21 too .


 :lol:


----------



## angelam

Tami, Purple, Agnes - lovely pictures of all your gorgeous grandchildren. Wish mine were still that age!


----------



## jheiens

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wanted to try to get him an appointment today but he wouldn't go.( Real men don't go to doctors) :roll: :roll:


You might try telling him that *real* men are smart enough to go to the doctor before it's too late and their widow goes for a younger, newer model who is smarter than the last one she had.

LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer

tami_ohio said:


> You can get them at your bank or some of our stores have them, grocery or maybe walmart, that are Visa gift cards. You designate the amount you want the card to be worth, then usually pay an additional $5 or so to activate them.


Also need to check to see if the card has a fee at the end of each month for carrying a balance. Some have fees right away and some have fees after 6 months. The fees can rob you of your money as well.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kathleendoris said:


> Yet another Friday seems to have arrived out of nowhere. Are there actually any other days in the week right now?
> 
> I had been thinking that by now I would be back in to my normal knitting routine, having spent most of December frantically finishing cowls and scarfs to give as Christmas presents. However, I decided that as I had a fair quantity of Rowan kidsilk haze left over from the cowls I made for the two older granddaughters, I would make a slightly smaller one for their younger cousin, who will be 8 at the end of this month. Then I wore a scarf that I had made for myself when we visited my sister over New Year. This was made with some Sirdar Firefly that I bought in a sale, so was a very easy garter stitch project, but as happens so often, was quite eye catching and was admired far more than most things that I have made that require real skill. As I have three balls left, I will make them up into something to give my sister. And as she was so scathing when I mentioned that I had knitted some dishcloths, I will also make her one of those, just to show her.
> 😊


Kathleendoris, There IS no other day than Friday! :lol: At least not that we want anyway.

I love the way you think! Just so knitting your sister a dishcloth just to show her doesn't back fire so that you have to keep knitting them for her because she fell in love with using them! :XD:


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> My oldest son phoned me on his 39th birthday and asked me what I was going to do since he'd caught up to me and I could no longer be 39. I told him him I was going to continue to be 39, I didn't know what he was going to do!!
> And it's even harder to believe, he'll be 59 next week!!
> As Daralene said, we blink and the magic happens!
> Junek


Oh why didn't I think of that . But I do agree that everything changes in a blink


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> June I am the same with Quinn cant believe he was one in October,they grow so quickly


Oh! Don't you just want to scoop Quinn up and give him some snuggles!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, Ohio Joy, we are like a big family and want you to keep us up on how Tim is. I talk about my brother and nephew too. Well, we all talk about our extended family. Love and hugs to him.
> 
> Thinking of Kehinkle and Dave out there on the road and my other niece, her DH and nephew that are still truck drivers. It is getting icy here. Not at the total frozen stage yet but snow and rain and little ice pellets that are quite slipppery. Sure hope all the trees and bushes don't freeze while wet. Then they explode from the inside out. Of course, the opposite is that terrible fire in Australia.
> 
> DH took me out for lunch and our son & his family paid for it with a gift certificate he gave us at Christmas. Tomorrow we will go to the movie, again thanks to our son and family. They gave us a bottle of wine called Jazz Infusion and we can make a light out of it after we drink it with what they gave us. A pretty special and creative thinking gift. Oops, did I already tell that. We know who our friends are. They listen to our stories over and over. :XD: :XD: :XD: I'd better look at my posts to see what I already told. :wink:


If you told the lamp/wine part already I missed it-- that sounds really neat-- do post a pix when it is a lamp!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> My dad uses a pre-paid Visa card (you can get them at retailers like Walmart and load however much you want on there) when he orders online. Usually, he figures out how much he's going to spend and then puts that amount on the card so there's no balance for anyone left to steal!


TY for the info, will look into it.


----------



## Swedenme

agnescr said:


> June I am the same with Quinn cant believe he was one in October,they grow so quickly


Quinn is gorgeous. What lovely eyes .I like the way he is sat in the chair as if to say you best hurry up and take your photo because I'm off and running any minute now


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Tami. Please add my niece, her DH and my nephew. They are based in Ohio but drive all over in the huge trucks with sometimes two attachments. Know that isn't the right term. They are out there in all weather. My nephew who can't drive any more after the aneurysm used to drive Haz Mat (hazardous material. Of course that ended his truck driving. I wouldn't want to be driving today in this area and I guess your area too. Sounds like we are getting the same weather.


I will certainly add your family. Most of Ohio is getting the yucky weather, but not all of are getting the freezing rain. The good thing is there isn't any wind to go with it. I don't like the trucks pulling triple trailers. Doubles aren't as bad, but when the weather gets bad, it's hard to handle for the drivers, and it can be down right scary for others on the road with them! Dad had his CDL (special drivers license for driving trucks for hire) and refused to get the haz mat classification. Of course, by the time that classification came along, he wasn't driving truck as much, hardly at all, but he wanted nothing to do with it. He didn't want that kind of responsibility. Now, most places that hire truck drivers want them to have that classification. I'm sorry to hear your nephew had an aneurysm, tho I think I remember seeing you post about it before. Did it put him on total disability, or is he able to do other types of work, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> You might try telling him that *real* men are smart enough to go to the doctor before it's too late and their widow goes for a younger, newer model who is smarter than the last one she had.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hmm, that won't work with mine. And he's too big for me to hit over the head and drag him there :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Also need to check to see if the card has a fee at the end of each month for carrying a balance. Some have fees right away and some have fees after 6 months. The fees can rob you of your money as well.


Good to know. I only knew about the fees up front.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Quinn is gorgeous. What lovely eyes .I like the way he is sat in the chair as if to say you best hurry up and take your photo because I'm off and running any minute now


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> Also need to check to see if the card has a fee at the end of each month for carrying a balance. Some have fees right away and some have fees after 6 months. The fees can rob you of your money as well.


Some of the Visa/MC/AmEx gift cards have fees for using them at some merchants, too, which is why I didn't get them for grandkids, just got Amazon cards.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Hmm, that won't work with mine. And he's too big for me to hit over the head and drag him there :lol:


Just stand on the stairs and tell him to come closer that's what I say to my sons who are all well over 6foot and a good foot taller than me . What is it with men and going to the doctors


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just had to share this with you. It is spun yarn called Artistic yarn. I love it. Can't imagine how it knits up so it would be fun to see some finished things. Would be so much fun to spin:


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> I will certainly add your family. Most of Ohio is getting the yucky weather, but not all of are getting the freezing rain. The good thing is there isn't any wind to go with it. I don't like the trucks pulling triple trailers. Doubles aren't as bad, but when the weather gets bad, it's hard to handle for the drivers, and it can be down right scary for others on the road with them! Dad had his CDL (special drivers license for driving trucks for hire) and refused to get the haz mat classification. Of course, by the time that classification came along, he wasn't driving truck as much, hardly at all, but he wanted nothing to do with it. He didn't want that kind of responsibility. Now, most places that hire truck drivers want them to have that classification. I'm sorry to hear your nephew had an aneurysm, tho I think I remember seeing you post about it before. Did it put him on total disability, or is he able to do other types of work, if you don't mind my asking?


Thanks Tami, yes it happened this summer past. He was actually driving the truck at the time somewhere in Ohio, but thank goodness had time to pull off the road at a truck stop as he knew something felt awful. We didn't expect him to survive and the doctors were amazed he made it to the hospital. He is working now as a landscaper and handyman. He had his own landscaping business but his wife put all their money in a separate account and didn't pay any of the bills, so when she left him he was broke and had to go into bankruptcy, but he refused to not pay people what he owed them, so went to work in Haz Mat as he could make more money to pay people back. Kudos to him, but I sure wouldn't want to drive that for all the money in the world. Guess when you are young you just do what you have to. No more truck driving, but he got married and really wanted more time with family. Terrible way to get it, but he is focusing on the positive part of his life and so glad to have time at home now. He delivered cars to different parts of the country.

So interesting that your dad was a truck driver too. At least they haven't been able to ship those jobs to China or some other country.


----------



## agnescr

tami_ohio said:


> Oh! Don't you just want to scoop Quinn up and give him some snuggles!


Quinn only snuggles when it suits him,got to chase him if you even want a kiss, if we ask for kisses he giggles and shouts no no and runs away.Like our other TP babies he likes to climb but what really fascinates him is a downward flight of stairs, that must be because none of us have stairs in our homes and the attract him like a magnet.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Quinn only snuggles when it suits him,got to chase him if you even want a kiss, if we ask for kisses he giggles and shouts no no and runs away.Like our other TP babies he likes to climb but what really fascinates him is a downward flight of stairs, that must be because none of us have stairs in our homes and the attract him like a magnet.


Oh dear, that's a scary moment for sure. Not him running away, but at the top of the stairs.


----------



## agnescr

Swedenme said:


> Quinn is gorgeous. What lovely eyes .I like the way he is sat in the chair as if to say you best hurry up and take your photo because I'm off and running any minute now


LOL most of our photos of Quinn are action shots as with any toddler if he is still for more than a few mins he is asleep


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Just stand on the stairs and tell him to come closer that's what I say to my sons who are all well over 6foot and a good foot taller than me . What is it with men and going to the doctors


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Quinn only snuggles when it suits him,got to chase him if you even want a kiss, if we ask for kisses he giggles and shouts no no and runs away.Like our other TP babies he likes to climb but what really fascinates him is a downward flight of stairs, that must be because none of us have stairs in our homes and the attract him like a magnet.


Oh Agnes, just noticed the saying under your name. :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :wink: 
Here's tae us - 
Wha's like us - 
Damn few - 
And they're a' deid - 
Mairs the pity!
_______________

Here's tae us!!!!
Here's tae YOU!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

WOW, I still haven't made it to the workshop of Darowil's for socks. I must focus my mind now and have some real intent.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Tami, yes it happened this summer past. He was actually driving the truck at the time somewhere in Ohio, but thank goodness had time to pull off the road at a truck stop as he knew something felt awful. We didn't expect him to survive and the doctors were amazed he made it to the hospital. He is working now as a landscaper and handyman. He had his own landscaping business but his wife put all their money in a separate account and didn't pay any of the bills, so when she left him he was broke and had to go into bankruptcy, but he refused to not pay people what he owed them, so went to work in Haz Mat as he could make more money to pay people back. Kudos to him, but I sure wouldn't want to drive that for all the money in the world. Guess when you are young you just do what you have to. No more truck driving, but he got married and really wanted more time with family. Terrible way to get it, but he is focusing on the positive part of his life and so glad to have time at home now. He delivered cars to different parts of the country.
> 
> So interesting that your dad was a truck driver too. At least they haven't been able to ship those jobs to China or some other country.


I'm also sorry to hear about your nephew and I'm glad he's recovered and working . He seems like a nice young man and I hope life treats him better from now on


----------



## Sorlenna

My oldest was a climber, too--one day I left her playing on the kitchen floor just long enough to run to the bathroom--came back and she was on top of the refrigerator! She laughed and I almost had heart failure! She was an early walker, too, at 10 months. Some kids really are fearless.

I'm working today on getting the fabric backing sewn onto some of the beaded pieces so they'll be finished. Then I have a few other things to put the finishing touches on as well, so I'm keeping busy inside while it's so cold. Of course, we did not get any snow last night like the weather folk said...I wasn't expecting any, given the history!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my Sydney also is quite the talker. I love the Malamute; my nephew had one at one time. Beautiful breed of dog.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you for your nice comments about my afghan I have to say I was quite proud of how that turned out as I had only been knitting a few month at the time . I do like knitting intarsia .Ive knit a couple of christmas cushions with trees hearts and deer on even managed to keep hold of one . I too have a big daft dog she is an Alaskan malamute and definitely weird likes to talk a lot


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Tami, yes it happened this summer past. He was actually driving the truck at the time somewhere in Ohio, but thank goodness had time to pull off the road at a truck stop as he knew something felt awful. We didn't expect him to survive and the doctors were amazed he made it to the hospital. He is working now as a landscaper and handyman. He had his own landscaping business but his wife put all their money in a separate account and didn't pay any of the bills, so when she left him he was broke and had to go into bankruptcy, but he refused to not pay people what he owed them, so went to work in Haz Mat as he could make more money to pay people back. Kudos to him, but I sure wouldn't want to drive that for all the money in the world. Guess when you are young you just do what you have to. No more truck driving, but he got married and really wanted more time with family. Terrible way to get it, but he is focusing on the positive part of his life and so glad to have time at home now. He delivered cars to different parts of the country.
> 
> So interesting that your dad was a truck driver too. At least they haven't been able to ship those jobs to China or some other country.


I am so glad he was able to pull off safely and get help in time. It sounds like he is a very responsible young man. So many wouldn't bother trying to pay people back.

Dad worked for the county road crew, but did stone and coal hauling on the side for a guy he knew that had his own small company with about 6 trucks, on the side. I think he had to have the CDL for the county work he did, but I am not sure. Even after he retired, he kept up the CDL on his license. He knew more about running heavy equipment than any of the younger guys do now, or ever will. He never belonged to a union either. They didn't have one at the county. If someone told him what grade they needed for a project, he could come close without extra equipment, then finish dressing it with someone giving him hand signals that was reading the survey thingy. He worked one job, after he retired from the county (he worked for another company after he retired the first time) that had union workers. They had to take so many breaks it wasn't funny. They couldn't do the job either. Dad got called in. He told them if he had to join the union to do it, forget it. They ok'd it. While the other guys stood around and watched, he had it done in a day, and it had taken them two weeks and they couldn't do it. Don't get me wrong, there is a place for unions. Dad just wouldn't be part of one. The stories he told! When he retired completely, and we would be out for a ride, or going someplace specific, he would just randomly say "I did the parking lot for this place" as we went by, and some story or other about it. I miss him. He will be gone 2 years come the 19th. He never got to see Arriana, never even knew Amber was pregnant.


----------



## Gweniepooh

They are just preloaded MC or Visa cards. I get mine at our walmart.



Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, what do they call these cards and how do I get one? I use gift cards most of the time on Amazon but there are other sites w/o gift cards! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> Quinn only snuggles when it suits him,got to chase him if you even want a kiss, if we ask for kisses he giggles and shouts no no and runs away.Like our other TP babies he likes to climb but what really fascinates him is a downward flight of stairs, that must be because none of us have stairs in our homes and the attract him like a magnet.


 :lol: Arriana will shake her head no, but hasn't learned to say words yet, tho we know some of what her attempts are. But I do know the snuggles when it suits them!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That does sound horrible. I will keep him in my prayers; you too.

Also meant to comment before on the adorable pictures that Tami & Purple posted. Such lovely grandkids.



Swedenme said:


> Fit and healthy never caught any of the bugs that my youngest would keep fetching home from 6th form .didnt know any of the doctors in his surgery because he'd never needed to see one and the bug wasn't a nasty one just an irritating cough that wouldn't stop


----------



## Swedenme

Sorlenna said:


> My oldest was a climber, too--one day I left her playing on the kitchen floor just long enough to run to the bathroom--came back and she was on top of the refrigerator! She laughed and I almost had heart failure! She was an early walker, too, at 10 months. Some kids really are fearless.
> 
> I'm working today on getting the fabric backing sewn onto some of the beaded pieces so they'll be finished. Then I have a few other things to put the finishing touches on as well, so I'm keeping busy inside while it's so cold. Of course, we did not get any snow last night like the weather folk said...I wasn't expecting any, given the history!


My oldest boy was about 2 when one day I was in the kitchen when a strange woman tapped on the window and kept pointing upwards when I went upstairs imagine my shock when I saw my son on the window ledge on the outside of the window first thing I did after managing to get him safely inside and stop shouting at him was go and buy window locks I lost count of how many broken bones he got through climbing in the following 15 years . He is still fearless at 
35


----------



## Gweniepooh

That's usually how I do it too Sorlenna.


Sorlenna said:


> My dad uses a pre-paid Visa card (you can get them at retailers like Walmart and load however much you want on there) when he orders online. Usually, he figures out how much he's going to spend and then puts that amount on the card so there's no balance for anyone left to steal!


----------



## Gweniepooh

So sorry to hear your son also has been fighting caner. Several of us here (me included) are cancer survivors.


Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that and I agree with washing hands frequently I have to in my home as my son has also been poorly he has been fighting cancer for the last 14 months but touch wood he is on the mend . So we have just got used to having clean hands


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey there London Girl! Hope you've had a wonderful Christmas and New Year. Am I remembering correctly that you went on a trip for the holiday? Of course if I'm wrong it wouldn't be the first time!. LOL


London Girl said:


> Best wishes to Sam - and anyone else who is suffering - from me too!


----------



## Aran

She Was Only 17

A 17 year old girl killed herself
by stepping out in front of a semi truck.
She committed suicide because being transgender
was simply too much to bear.
She told her parents,
but they wouldnt hear of it
and forced her to continue living as a boy.
Her depression grew and grew.
She thought that she would never
be able to transition
and live life as her true self.

So she stepped out in front of a semi truck.
She was only 17.

My heart grieves for her,
for her parents,
for her family & friends,
for the truck driver.
My heart grieves because
She is not unique.
(41% of trans people have attempted suicide
but only 1.6% of the general population has.)
My heart grieves because I almost became a statistic, too.
I wanted to kill myself.
I wanted the pain
of being a man disguised in a womans body
to end.
Luckily, I didnt have the right pills in my house that night,
or else I could have been her,
and someone elses heart would be grieving for me.

She was only 17.
Had someone been more supportive
or given her a tiny morsel of hope with which to cling,
She might have lasted a little longer,
been able to move at 18,
and start living life as her true self.
Now people will be haunted,
Wondering, If only Id loved her more . . . 
or Why didnt I listen to her?
It is all for naught, though.
She is gone forever.

She was only 17
and is now with our angels
Gwen, Brandon, Tyra, 
Betty, CeCe, Brittany, Tiffany, 
Angie, Jennifer, Sylvia, Marsha
The names of transgender folks 
who have been murdered or committed suicide
is endless and heart breaking.
New names are added with tragic regularity.

She was only 17.
My heart is broken.
How can I prevent this from happening again?
I know that its not possible,
but if we all work on accepting each other
as we truly are,
Maybe well be able to help those who feel helpless,
and few people will be compelled to take their own lives.
Its all I can do.
My heart is broken.
She was only 17.
Her name was Leelah Alcorn

by Aran J. Reinhart, December 30, 2014

I don't know if anyone else has heard about Leelah Alcorn. She was a young transwoman who committed suicide in SW Ohio by stepping out in front of a semi truck on I-71. She had a blog (lazerprincess) and left an eloquent & heart breaking suicide note. Her parents put her in conversion therapy in an attempt to convince her that she wasn't really trans, which didn't work of course. Next Saturday, a rally and march are scheduled to happen in Washington D.C. in an attempt to convince President Obama & Congress to outlaw conversion therapy (it's being called Leelah's Law). 

I wrote this poem in response to her suicide and have received so many positive responses to it that I'm almost overwhelmed. It's been shared on facebook more than 500 times and has received more than 3400 likes. As a writer, I feel very validated, but as a person, I can't even read the thing without crying (and I wrote it). I just wish that people in this situation could hang on a little while longer & maybe things will get a little better. Sometimes, it doesn't take much to save a life. 

I'm sorry to hear that Sam's in the hospital & will hold him in the Light.


----------



## Gweniepooh

How funny!!! LOL!! When I turned 40 I told my students I was 30-10. Took them a minute to figure it out.



Swedenme said:


> I was 21 for years till my youngest got wise and said how can you be 21 if Simon (his oldest brother )is 21 too .


----------



## machriste

LadyBecket said:


> I've been here a couple of years and have only been to one Tea Party. Not really sure how it works.
> 
> It works as many different ways as there are people who visit the Tea Party. There's always a place at the "table" for you, and lots of generous hearts to listen to what ever you want to share. Welcome and we're glad to have you join in.
> 
> Marilyn


----------



## agnescr

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Agnes, just noticed the saying under your name. :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :wink:
> Here's tae us -
> Wha's like us -
> Damn few -
> And they're a' deid -
> Mairs the pity!
> _______________
> 
> Here's tae us!!!!
> Here's tae YOU!!!


its a toast from Rabbie Burns the full toast is this

Here's tae us
Wha's like us
Damn few,
And they're a' deid
Mair's the pity!

May those who live truly be always believed,
And those who deceive us be always deceived.
Here's to the men of all classes,
Who through lasses and glasses
Will make themselves asses!

I drink to the health of another,
And the other I drink to is he
In the hope that he drinks to another,
And the other he drinks to is me.

Then let us toast John Barleycorn,
Each man a glass in hand
And may his great prosperity
Ne'er fail in old Scotland


----------



## Sorlenna

Aran, I have seen this story, and my heart breaks for that young woman. It's a shame her family couldn't accept that and that she did not get the support she needed.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Who knows.....my general physician (now deceased) once told my DH and me that women are just stronger health wise then men. I believe it too! Sure wouldn't see a a guy "birthing' no babies"...LOL Same doctor told us that "yep, you come into this world incontinent, and leave it the same way usually." He was an excellent doctor and friend. Died from colon cancer quite young (50 something). 


Swedenme said:


> Just stand on the stairs and tell him to come closer that's what I say to my sons who are all well over 6foot and a good foot taller than me . What is it with men and going to the doctors


----------



## Gweniepooh

Aran I did hear about Leelah. I watched an interview with her best friend. I feel sad about Leelah and also feel sad for her friend who said he felt like he hadn't been a good enough friend. Your poem is beautiful and I'm glad it has been so well received. I thought of you immediately when I saw the news broadcast. Blessings to you Aran.



Aran said:


> She Was Only 17
> 
> A 17 year old girl killed herself
> by stepping out in front of a semi truck.
> She committed suicide because being transgender
> was simply too much to bear.
> She told her parents,.
> but they wouldnt hear of it
> and forced her to continue living as a boy.
> Her depression grew and grew.
> She thought that she would never
> be able to transition
> and live life as her true self.
> 
> So she stepped out in front of a semi truck.
> She was only 17.
> 
> My heart grieves for her,
> for her parents,
> for her family & friends,
> for the truck driver.
> My heart grieves because
> She is not unique.
> (41% of trans people have attempted suicide
> but only 1.6% of the general population has.)
> My heart grieves because I almost became a statistic, too.
> I wanted to kill myself.
> I wanted the pain
> of being a man disguised in a womans body
> to end.
> Luckily, I didnt have the right pills in my house that night,
> or else I could have been her,
> and someone elses heart would be grieving for me.
> 
> She was only 17.
> Had someone been more supportive
> or given her a tiny morsel of hope with which to cling,
> She might have lasted a little longer,
> been able to move at 18,
> and start living life as her true self.
> Now people will be haunted,
> Wondering, If only Id loved her more . . . 
> or Why didnt I listen to her?
> It is all for naught, though.
> She is gone forever.
> 
> She was only 17
> and is now with our angels
> Gwen, Brandon, Tyra,
> Betty, CeCe, Brittany, Tiffany,
> Angie, Jennifer, Sylvia, Marsha
> The names of transgender folks
> who have been murdered or committed suicide
> is endless and heart breaking.
> New names are added with tragic regularity.
> 
> She was only 17.
> My heart is broken.
> How can I prevent this from happening again?
> I know that its not possible,
> but if we all work on accepting each other
> as we truly are,
> Maybe well be able to help those who feel helpless,
> and few people will be compelled to take their own lives.
> Its all I can do.
> My heart is broken.
> She was only 17.
> Her name was Leelah Alcorn
> 
> by Aran J. Reinhart, December 30, 2014
> 
> I don't know if anyone else has heard about Leelah Alcorn. She was a young transwoman who committed suicide in SW Ohio by stepping out in front of a semi truck on I-71. She had a blog (lazerprincess) and left an eloquent & heart breaking suicide note. Her parents put her in conversion therapy in an attempt to convince her that she wasn't really trans, which didn't work of course. Next Saturday, a rally and march are scheduled to happen in Washington D.C. in an attempt to convince President Obama & Congress to outlaw conversion therapy (it's being called Leelah's Law).
> 
> I wrote this poem in response to her suicide and have received so many positive responses to it that I'm almost overwhelmed. It's been shared on facebook more than 500 times and has received more than 3400 likes. As a writer, I feel very validated, but as a person, I can't even read the thing without crying (and I wrote it). I just wish that people in this situation could hang on a little while longer & maybe things will get a little better. Sometimes, it doesn't take much to save a life.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that Sam's in the hospital & will hold him in the Light.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey...I'm stuck on the proceeding directions to the t.humb gusset of the gloves I'm making. I've made fingerless gloves before and these directions just don't seem right. Would you guys mind if I posted a picture again and the directions for the next part and see if you can explain them better for me? It is a free pattern so I know I wouldn't be breaking any copyrite laws.

Or is there anyone out there who would let me email them this issue and see if they can help me out?


----------



## KatyNora

angelam said:


> Good to see you KatyNora, if only briefly. Sorry to hear about the "winter blues" it can be so debilitating. Remember - spring IS just around the corner!!


Thanks, Angela. It is good to be back and you're right about spring coming soon. I've already begun to notice a little change in the time when night falls - not a lot yet, but every little bit helps.


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Who knows.....my general physician (now deceased) once told my DH and me that women are just stronger health wise then men. I believe it too! Sure wouldn't see a a guy "birthing' no babies"...LOL Same doctor told us that "yep, you come into this world incontinent, and leave it the same way usually." He was an excellent doctor and friend. Died from colon cancer quite young (50 something).


I had a doctor like that he was a very straight talking person who didn't like time wasters and people who missed appointments a lot of certain people didn't like him but I thought he was great and he was brilliant with children I was really sad to see him go when he retired as for men and doctors you would think it would be us women who would have the problem of not wanting to go to the doctors when you think of all the embarrassing examinations we have to go through in life I always say if we can go through that then they can go for one little check up


----------



## KatyNora

PurpleFi said:


> KatyNora, how lovely to see you here. Have you any plans to visit the UK this year? Xx


Oh, how I wish I could!! However, for the moment I'm saving up my pennies to hire some fix-up work needed on the house. Also, there is the little matter of DD's upcoming wedding. Granted it's not until next year, but it is a "destination wedding" for the bride's side since she's been living in New York for the past few years and the groom's family are all on the east coast of the US. Still, there's hope for a bit of travel in the future. My passport is valid until 2024 and I need to get my money's worth out of it, right?


----------



## machriste

Julie,

When I moved once, someone suggested that I pack a "Last used, first needed" box or bag. In it, put things you would need to have in the first couple days in your new place. I put things like coffee pot, coffee, filters, mug, cat food, toilet tissue, kleenex, hand soap, dish soap, some rags, hand towel, dish cloth, kitchen towel, bath towel, shower soap. Everyone's first needed box/bag would be different, but you get the idea.


----------



## tami_ohio

Aran said:


> She Was Only 17
> 
> A 17 year old girl killed herself
> by stepping out in front of a semi truck.
> She committed suicide because being transgender
> was simply too much to bear.
> She told her parents,
> but they wouldnt hear of it
> and forced her to continue living as a boy.
> Her depression grew and grew.
> She thought that she would never
> be able to transition
> and live life as her true self.
> 
> So she stepped out in front of a semi truck.
> She was only 17.
> 
> My heart grieves for her,
> for her parents,
> for her family & friends,
> for the truck driver.
> My heart grieves because
> She is not unique.
> (41% of trans people have attempted suicide
> but only 1.6% of the general population has.)
> My heart grieves because I almost became a statistic, too.
> I wanted to kill myself.
> I wanted the pain
> of being a man disguised in a womans body
> to end.
> Luckily, I didnt have the right pills in my house that night,
> or else I could have been her,
> and someone elses heart would be grieving for me.
> 
> She was only 17.
> Had someone been more supportive
> or given her a tiny morsel of hope with which to cling,
> She might have lasted a little longer,
> been able to move at 18,
> and start living life as her true self.
> Now people will be haunted,
> Wondering, If only Id loved her more . . . 
> or Why didnt I listen to her?
> It is all for naught, though.
> She is gone forever.
> 
> She was only 17
> and is now with our angels
> Gwen, Brandon, Tyra,
> Betty, CeCe, Brittany, Tiffany,
> Angie, Jennifer, Sylvia, Marsha
> The names of transgender folks
> who have been murdered or committed suicide
> is endless and heart breaking.
> New names are added with tragic regularity.
> 
> She was only 17.
> My heart is broken.
> How can I prevent this from happening again?
> I know that its not possible,
> but if we all work on accepting each other
> as we truly are,
> Maybe well be able to help those who feel helpless,
> and few people will be compelled to take their own lives.
> Its all I can do.
> My heart is broken.
> She was only 17.
> Her name was Leelah Alcorn
> 
> by Aran J. Reinhart, December 30, 2014
> 
> I don't know if anyone else has heard about Leelah Alcorn. She was a young transwoman who committed suicide in SW Ohio by stepping out in front of a semi truck on I-71. She had a blog (lazerprincess) and left an eloquent & heart breaking suicide note. Her parents put her in conversion therapy in an attempt to convince her that she wasn't really trans, which didn't work of course. Next Saturday, a rally and march are scheduled to happen in Washington D.C. in an attempt to convince President Obama & Congress to outlaw conversion therapy (it's being called Leelah's Law).
> 
> I wrote this poem in response to her suicide and have received so many positive responses to it that I'm almost overwhelmed. It's been shared on facebook more than 500 times and has received more than 3400 likes. As a writer, I feel very validated, but as a person, I can't even read the thing without crying (and I wrote it). I just wish that people in this situation could hang on a little while longer & maybe things will get a little better. Sometimes, it doesn't take much to save a life.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that Sam's in the hospital & will hold him in the Light.


Aran, you have written a beautiful tribute to her.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> How funny!!! LOL!! When I turned 40 I told my students I was 30-10. Took them a minute to figure it out.


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

machriste said:


> Julie,
> 
> When I moved once, someone suggested that I pack a "Last used, first needed" box or bag. In it, put things you would need to have in the first couple days in your new place. I put things like coffee pot, coffee, filters, mug, cat food, toilet tissue, kleenex, hand soap, dish soap, some rags, hand towel, dish cloth, kitchen towel, bath towel, shower soap. Everyone's first needed box/bag would be different, but you get the idea.


Good idea!


----------



## pearlone

Aran beautiful poem you wrote for Leelah.


----------



## pearlone

Hello to new folks who have joined the Tea Party. Is always lovely to make new friends. I am also a relatively new member, but have been able to meet many lovely tea party members at the Palozza that was held in October. It is a family. Was so lovely to be able to meet personally, the nicest and greatest group of people. Can't wait for this years Palozza.


----------



## pearlone

Sam glad to hear you will be able to be discharged home tomorrow.


----------



## Spider

Aran, what a beautiful tribute and I am so sorry. Great idea of packing the las things you will need first. 
Soooooooo cold today, again we missed the snow but the wind is so cold and terrible out. I can feel it coming through the apt, DH went to a movie with a friend and I decided to wash clothes and stay home and knit. 
Love the pictures of the grandkids, what a cute bunch and they all grown and changed. 
Get healthy everyone and any news on Sam?


----------



## pearlone

Had a busy day. Was determined to get some furniture for new house. All the boxes are finally gone except for the card board boxes that hold underwear and clothes. Was getting discouraged as what I did find that I liked was too many $$$$, then I couldn't find anything I liked. Went to many stores. Had a budget and was determied to stay with in it. Well I did. Have happily furnished 2 bedrooms, my formal dining room and found a lovely glass table for our Den. So happy.


----------



## Spider

pearlone said:


> Sam glad to hear you will be able to be discharged home tomorrow.


Just saw this posting, glad to hear it. He will have to stay in and keep warm.


----------



## Spider

pearlone said:


> Had a busy day. Was determined to get some furniture for new house. All the boxes are finally gone except for the card board boxes that hold underwear and clothes. Was getting discouraged as what I did find that I liked was too many $$$$, then I couldn't find anything I liked. Went to many stores. Had a budget and was determied to stay with in it. Well I did. Have happily furnished 2 bedrooms, my formal dining room and found a lovely glass table for our Den. So happy.


Sounds like a productive day, wish I could have been there to help. Love helping my customers with new homes and the furnishings. Been picking out a lot of paint for customers. Must be on a lot of New Years list to get done.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope it's not the dreaded" man-cold" with you in a cast & can't escape! :lol:
> (please don't be offended, I think your sense of humor is as warped as mine)
> My DH is still sick, I just made another bag of onions. That seemed to stop the cough for a while last night at least. I think he is so sick because he was really coughing New Years Eve but though he was all better the next day & went ice fishing :roll: Even with the shack & heater he must have got chilled
> 
> I hope your DH is on the mend soon.


And I hope yours recovers quickly too. Not offended in the slightest, and I think our sense of humour is entirely warped! :shock:


----------



## pearlone

Loved the pictures that were posted of the darling Gandchildren. Would love to hug and cuddle with each and everyone of them.Miss my grandchildren something fierce. Two of them live overseas. Greatgrandsons live with GD in another state, Haven't seen them in over a year.


----------



## pearlone

Thanks Spider. Wish you could have been here to help chose pieces. I sure hope I did okay with my picks. DH was sweet, said I did a great job, Finger crossed. Just had inside of house painted so hope all goes together.


----------



## KateB

tami_ohio said:


> We are having freezing rain right now. Yuck. We have had very little snow this year. DH hasn't even had the snow shovel out, let alone the snow blower!
> 
> Yes that is my youngest. That was taken in July when she was christened. Let me see if I can find a good one taken recently. She is now 11 months old. Sure doesn't seem like it's been that long! I talked to her mom this morning and Arriana is being a demanding little princess today.
> 
> Arriana has learned to climb. On anything she can get up on! In the photos below, she is wearing the sweater that I knitted for her from Sorlenna's pattern. Please excuse my dirty kitchen floor. There was no point mopping it before making cookies, as we are messy cooks and bakers!


She is gorgeous and he looks the proud big brother!


----------



## pearlone

KateB Love warped sense of humor. It sure helps with life's curve balls.


----------



## pearlone

I need to try to knit tonight, but just so tired, and need to go get some takeaway Chinese for dinner. So off I go.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> What a fabulous photo., he is so gorgeous x


I agree - he is adorable!


----------



## KatyNora

Aran said:


> She Was Only 17
> 
> My heart is broken.
> She was only 17.
> Her name was Leelah Alcorn
> 
> by Aran J. Reinhart, December 30, 2014


Aran, I cried for Leelah when I saw her story on the news. Your poem expresses what so many of us feel for her. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tami_ohio

pearlone said:


> Had a busy day. Was determined to get some furniture for new house. All the boxes are finally gone except for the card board boxes that hold underwear and clothes. Was getting discouraged as what I did find that I liked was too many $$$$, then I couldn't find anything I liked. Went to many stores. Had a budget and was determied to stay with in it. Well I did. Have happily furnished 2 bedrooms, my formal dining room and found a lovely glass table for our Den. So happy.


You have had a good productive day, then! I don't think I could have stayed within the budget!


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> She is gorgeous and he looks the proud big brother!


I think he is, but he wouldn't tell you that!


----------



## KateB

pacer said:


> We don't mind hearing the story of the bottle over again as long as we get to see what it looks like as a light when the wine is gone!!! It sounds like a wonderful gift that keeps on giving.
> I broke out a bottle of Moscato this week. I figured I was off from work for 5 days so why not enjoy some of my wine while I am off. I am the only person in the house who drinks wine so I drank if over a 3 day period of time. Just a glass or two in the evening until it was gone.


That's my favourite wine too! I discovered it when a friend gave me a half full bottle saying, "Someone brought this to me and it's disgustingly sweet so I knew you would like it!"....and she was right! :roll: One man's meat......!


----------



## Miss Pam

pearlone said:


> Sam glad to hear you will be able to be discharged home tomorrow.


That's great news, Sam!


----------



## Miss Pam

pearlone said:


> Had a busy day. Was determined to get some furniture for new house. All the boxes are finally gone except for the card board boxes that hold underwear and clothes. Was getting discouraged as what I did find that I liked was too many $$$$, then I couldn't find anything I liked. Went to many stores. Had a budget and was determied to stay with in it. Well I did. Have happily furnished 2 bedrooms, my formal dining room and found a lovely glass table for our Den. So happy.


Well done, Purly. What a relief for you to have that finally taken care of!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to et dinner; made spaghetti. TTYL


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> You might try telling him that *real* men are smart enough to go to the doctor before it's too late and their widow goes for a younger, newer model who is smarter than the last one she had.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> That's my favourite wine too! I discovered it when a friend gave me a half full bottle saying, "Someone brought this to me and it's disgustingly sweet so I knew you would like it!"....and she was right! :roll: One man's meat......!


I like the Moscato too. I don't like dry wine!


----------



## KateB

Agnes - Where does the time go? Quinn is a real wee boy now - they're not babies for two minutes!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> My oldest was a climber, too--one day I left her playing on the kitchen floor just long enough to run to the bathroom--came back and she was on top of the refrigerator! She laughed and I almost had heart failure! She was an early walker, too, at 10 months. Some kids really are fearless.
> 
> I'm working today on getting the fabric backing sewn onto some of the beaded pieces so they'll be finished. Then I have a few other things to put the finishing touches on as well, so I'm keeping busy inside while it's so cold. Of course, we did not get any snow last night like the weather folk said...I wasn't expecting any, given the history!


Oh my goodness, that was quite a climb. Mine was a monkey too but never got that high.


----------



## KateB

tami_ohio said:


> Aran, you have written a beautiful tribute to her.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

pearlone said:


> Sam glad to hear you will be able to be discharged home tomorrow.


Don't think it's definite, it was just Sam being hopeful!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oh yes Gwen, post away re: the fingerless gloves. Someone on here will be able to help and the rest of us will learn from you and your helper. I thank you ahead of time.


----------



## Designer1234

tami_ohio said:


> Aran, you have written a beautiful tribute to her.


*Aran*
I would like to copy it as I have a young friend who is struggling too. Parents won't accept and she has come to me more than once. I would like to give it to her parents as they are good friends. Please post here or pm me if it is okay to do so. Shirley


----------



## KateB

pearlone said:


> KateB Love warped sense of humor. It sure helps with life's curve balls.


As my now infamous Gran used to say, "If you don't laugh you'll greet." (Cry) However I got a row for laughing from DH today when I overbalanced getting into the shower and slid gracefully on to my a***! No damage done & I couldn't get up for laughing....that's when I got the row! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad he was able to pull off safely and get help in time. It sounds like he is a very responsible young man. So many wouldn't bother trying to pay people back.
> 
> Dad worked for the county road crew, but did stone and coal hauling on the side for a guy he knew that had his own small company with about 6 trucks, on the side. I think he had to have the CDL for the county work he did, but I am not sure. Even after he retired, he kept up the CDL on his license. He knew more about running heavy equipment than any of the younger guys do now, or ever will. He never belonged to a union either. They didn't have one at the county. If someone told him what grade they needed for a project, he could come close without extra equipment, then finish dressing it with someone giving him hand signals that was reading the survey thingy. He worked one job, after he retired from the county (he worked for another company after he retired the first time) that had union workers. They had to take so many breaks it wasn't funny. They couldn't do the job either. Dad got called in. He told them if he had to join the union to do it, forget it. They ok'd it. While the other guys stood around and watched, he had it done in a day, and it had taken them two weeks and they couldn't do it. Don't get me wrong, there is a place for unions. Dad just wouldn't be part of one. The stories he told! When he retired completely, and we would be out for a ride, or going someplace specific, he would just randomly say "I did the parking lot for this place" as we went by, and some story or other about it. I miss him. He will be gone 2 years come the 19th. He never got to see Arriana, never even knew Amber was pregnant.


That is sad, but I like to think that somehow they know. Perhaps peeking over the edge of heaven. Your dad sounds like a very special person and such a good worker. That is someone who employers used to treasure. Perhaps some still do.

When my nephew pulled into the truck stop he just passed out and was seizing. Thank goodness to whomever called for help. I'm so glad he doesn't have to live with killing someone if he had been driving and then to survive and know others died like the driver who hit the young transgender woman. Different situation but he/she will never be the same.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Aran, so sad to hear of this young girl. Sadly at that age when we see no hope, it doesn't seem possible that things will ever change. I do pray for a world where we see each other as we really are and not judge by outer looks, the way we dress, color of skin, weight, etc. Your poem was so heartfelt and a beautiful tribute you wrote it in memory of this young girl and in hopes of reaching others. Big Hugs to a beautiful person..You.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> As my now infamous Gran used to say, "If you don't laugh you'll greet." (Cry) However I got a row for laughing from DH today when I overbalanced getting into the shower and slid gracefully on to my a***! No damage done & I couldn't get up for laughing....that's when I got the row! :roll: :lol:


Oh no Kate. Thank goodness no damage and great you were able to laugh. Maybe they should put something with grit on the bottom of the cast so you don't slip like that. Yikes. :shock: You don't need a broken tail bone or hip.

Wish I had known your Gran, but so glad I know you. :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Oh, Kate sounds like something I would have done. Glad you didn't'hurt anything else.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I just ended up posting in the old KTP. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm trying to figure out where the post is that said Sam is ok????


----------



## Cashmeregma

pearlone said:


> Had a busy day. Was determined to get some furniture for new house. All the boxes are finally gone except for the card board boxes that hold underwear and clothes. Was getting discouraged as what I did find that I liked was too many $$$$, then I couldn't find anything I liked. Went to many stores. Had a budget and was determied to stay with in it. Well I did. Have happily furnished 2 bedrooms, my formal dining room and found a lovely glass table for our Den. So happy.


BRAVO You sound happy in the end so glad you were able to find something you like. :thumbup: :thumbup: Well done.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> I like the Moscato too. I don't like dry wine!


I like it dry. I used to drink only sweet and thought dry tasted like cough medicine. Now the sweet is way to sweet and don't like at all. How that happened I don't know. :roll: I'm not sure I've ever had Moscato though. Hey, after a few sips it all tastes great.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> The little stinker was on the entertainment center the first time DD caught her. It's basically a big rectangular box on wheels covered with a sheet. Maybe 2' high by 2'wide and 6' long. I don't remember what she used to get up there. And she's only chin high above it! Then, upstairs at other grandma's, they keep the lego table pushed up against the TV when not in use, and she was on top of that in front of the TV! Apparently, DD can't sneeze with out Arriana being on top of something by the time she is finished sneezing! :lol: :roll:


I remember those days all too well. But that's why God gives children to us when we're young and have the energy to keep up with them!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> June I am the same with Quinn cant believe he was one in October,they grow so quickly


Oh, the mischief in that boy's eyes. He is such a sweetie!!! It seems he was only born last week!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Sounds like he is blessed with a great sense of humor.


Oh, he and his brother like nothing better than putting one over on Mom !
Years ago when I lived in my townhouse, (it was at the end of a building of 8)a woman who live at the other end was arrested for, to put it nicely!! running a "house of ill repute". 
Of course, it was on the news. About a week later, when my son came over, he told me, if I'd needed money, he would have given it to me. I just looked at him with my mouth dropped open before I doubled over with laughter. He hasn't been able to top that in years!!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Cashmeregma. Pacer sent me a PM and I've emailed the concern along with picture to her. It turned out that the writer of the pattern really messed up wording the directions. Anyway Mary and I figured it out (THANK YOU MARY!!!). If anyone decides to try this pattern let me know and I'll send you unscrambled mess that was made when writing about starting the thumb gusset.



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes Gwen, post away re: the fingerless gloves. Someone on here will be able to help and the rest of us will learn from you and your helper. I thank you ahead of time.


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> Oh, he and his brother like nothing better than putting one over on Mom !
> Years ago when I lived in my townhouse, (it was at the end of a building of 8)a woman who live at the other end was arrested for, to put it nicely!! running a "house of ill repute".
> Of course, it was on the news. About a week later, when my son came over, he told me, if I'd needed money, he would have given it to me. I just looked at him with my mouth dropped open before I doubled over with laughter. He hasn't been able to top that in years!!!
> Junek


When I was in college we had a psychology book that was showing a picture of a man being followed by baby ducklings. The section of the book was addressing how people tell children where they come from. When I went home at the end of the semester I told my mom I learned where we came from....I told her that she and dad were ducking around. She turned so red and I had a good laugh.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Tami, yes it happened this summer past. He was actually driving the truck at the time somewhere in Ohio, but thank goodness had time to pull off the road at a truck stop as he knew something felt awful. We didn't expect him to survive and the doctors were amazed he made it to the hospital. He is working now as a landscaper and handyman. He had his own landscaping business but his wife put all their money in a separate account and didn't pay any of the bills, so when she left him he was broke and had to go into bankruptcy, but he refused to not pay people what he owed them, so went to work in Haz Mat as he could make more money to pay people back. Kudos to him, but I sure wouldn't want to drive that for all the money in the world. Guess when you are young you just do what you have to. No more truck driving, but he got married and really wanted more time with family. Terrible way to get it, but he is focusing on the positive part of his life and so glad to have time at home now. He delivered cars to different parts of the country.
> 
> So interesting that your dad was a truck driver too. At least they haven't been able to ship those jobs to China or some other country.


I remember so well when this happened, Daralene. I prayed for him all through each day for, it seems, like months!! Whenever I thought of him, I would say a small prayer. I feel that our collective prayers have helped so many these last few years. It confirms my belief that they do help!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Oh, he and his brother like nothing better than putting one over on Mom !
> Years ago when I lived in my townhouse, (it was at the end of a building of 8)a woman who live at the other end was arrested for, to put it nicely!! running a "house of ill repute".
> Of course, it was on the news. About a week later, when my son came over, he told me, if I'd needed money, he would have given it to me. I just looked at him with my mouth dropped open before I doubled over with laughter. He hasn't been able to top that in years!!!
> Junek


Rather brilliant. I guess that would be hard to top.
:shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Cashmeregma. Pacer sent me a PM and I've emailed the concern along with picture to her. It turned out that the writer of the pattern really messed up wording the directions. Anyway Mary and I figured it out (THANK YOU MARY!!!). If anyone decides to try this pattern let me know and I'll send you unscrambled mess that was made when writing about starting the thumb gusset.


 :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> When I was in college we had a psychology book that was showing a picture of a man being followed by baby ducklings. The section of the book was addressing how people tell children where they come from. When I went home at the end of the semester I told my mom I learned where we came from....I told her that she and dad were ducking around. She turned so red and I had a good laugh.


  :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:

You and June are making me laugh out loud.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> My oldest was a climber, too--one day I left her playing on the kitchen floor just long enough to run to the bathroom--came back and she was on top of the refrigerator! She laughed and I almost had heart failure! She was an early walker, too, at 10 months. Some kids really are fearless.
> 
> I'm working today on getting the fabric backing sewn onto some of the beaded pieces so they'll be finished. Then I have a few other things to put the finishing touches on as well, so I'm keeping busy inside while it's so cold. Of course, we did not get any snow last night like the weather folk said...I wasn't expecting any, given the history!


Watch out for those needles, Linda!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> She Was Only 17
> 
> A 17 year old girl killed herself
> by stepping out in front of a semi truck.
> She committed suicide because being transgender
> was simply too much to bear.
> She told her parents,
> but they wouldnt hear of it
> and forced her to continue living as a boy.
> Her depression grew and grew.
> She thought that she would never
> be able to transition
> and live life as her true self.
> 
> So she stepped out in front of a semi truck.
> She was only 17.
> 
> My heart grieves for her,
> for her parents,
> for her family & friends,
> for the truck driver.
> My heart grieves because
> She is not unique.
> (41% of trans people have attempted suicide
> but only 1.6% of the general population has.)
> My heart grieves because I almost became a statistic, too.
> I wanted to kill myself.
> I wanted the pain
> of being a man disguised in a womans body
> to end.
> Luckily, I didnt have the right pills in my house that night,
> or else I could have been her,
> and someone elses heart would be grieving for me.
> 
> She was only 17.
> Had someone been more supportive
> or given her a tiny morsel of hope with which to cling,
> She might have lasted a little longer,
> been able to move at 18,
> and start living life as her true self.
> Now people will be haunted,
> Wondering, If only Id loved her more . . . 
> or Why didnt I listen to her?
> It is all for naught, though.
> She is gone forever.
> 
> She was only 17
> and is now with our angels
> Gwen, Brandon, Tyra,
> Betty, CeCe, Brittany, Tiffany,
> Angie, Jennifer, Sylvia, Marsha
> The names of transgender folks
> who have been murdered or committed suicide
> is endless and heart breaking.
> New names are added with tragic regularity.
> 
> She was only 17.
> My heart is broken.
> How can I prevent this from happening again?
> I know that its not possible,
> but if we all work on accepting each other
> as we truly are,
> Maybe well be able to help those who feel helpless,
> and few people will be compelled to take their own lives.
> Its all I can do.
> My heart is broken.
> She was only 17.
> Her name was Leelah Alcorn
> 
> by Aran J. Reinhart, December 30, 2014
> 
> I don't know if anyone else has heard about Leelah Alcorn. She was a young transwoman who committed suicide in SW Ohio by stepping out in front of a semi truck on I-71. She had a blog (lazerprincess) and left an eloquent & heart breaking suicide note. Her parents put her in conversion therapy in an attempt to convince her that she wasn't really trans, which didn't work of course. Next Saturday, a rally and march are scheduled to happen in Washington D.C. in an attempt to convince President Obama & Congress to outlaw conversion therapy (it's being called Leelah's Law).
> 
> I wrote this poem in response to her suicide and have received so many positive responses to it that I'm almost overwhelmed.
> 
> Oh, Aran, that is so heartbreaking. What a wonderful tribute. Why, oh, why can't people accept others as God made them? Everyone is precious and a gift from God.
> Hugs, dearest friend,
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> its a toast from Rabbie Burns the full toast is this
> 
> Here's tae us
> Wha's like us
> Damn few,
> And they're a' deid
> Mair's the pity!
> 
> May those who live truly be always believed,
> And those who deceive us be always deceived.
> Here's to the men of all classes,
> Who through lasses and glasses
> Will make themselves asses!
> 
> I drink to the health of another,
> And the other I drink to is he
> In the hope that he drinks to another,
> And the other he drinks to is me.
> 
> Then let us toast John Barleycorn,
> Each man a glass in hand
> And may his great prosperity
> Ne'er fail in old Scotland


I think I've read or heard that before. Love Robbie Burns!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> When I was in college we had a psychology book that was showing a picture of a man being followed by baby ducklings. The section of the book was addressing how people tell children where they come from. When I went home at the end of the semester I told my mom I learned where we came from....I told her that she and dad were ducking around. She turned so red and I had a good laugh.


I love it!!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Love pics of pall the beautiful GK's.
Aran, a very touching poem. Thank you.
Finished one blue sock on trip to Costco and retrieving my purse. Started second sock just enough starter rows to knit at meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappvaOh said:


> And why must some want to make $$ by trying to "convert" them? Aran, I am so sorry, what a tragedy. And the poor trucker, how awful for him/her.


----------



## pacer

Cashmeregma...So glad to give you a laugh. I still find it funny that the author of the book chose to put that picture in to associate with reproduction so I had to tell my mother that is what I learned in college. Of course she commented that I did not need to go to college to learn that. It did give us a good laugh and a story I remember years later. Now the house of ill refute that June talks about is taking it up a few notches. That is quite interesting and surely still provides laughter for them.

Aran....What a beautiful tribute to a life cut short. It is hard for people to cope when they are different. If people would look at the value that a person's life brings to this world rather than how can we make that fit societal norms, life would be easier for these people who face challenges daily. I know how my son struggles with some things and yet not others. I have come to accept that the autism gives him hurdles that sometimes take creativity to get around. I am so thankful to those on the tea party who have loved him for who he is and the talents that he has. Hopefully we will have another KAP as he would love to come to another one.


----------



## Spider

pacer said:


> Cashmeregma...So glad to give you a laugh. I still find it funny that the author of the book chose to put that picture in to associate with reproduction so I had to tell my mother that is what I learned in college. Of course she commented that I did not need to go to college to learn that. It did give us a good laugh and a story I remember years later. Now the house of ill refute that June talks about is taking it up a few notches. That is quite interesting and surely still provides laughter for them.
> 
> Aran....What a beautiful tribute to a life cut short. It is hard for people to cope when they are different. If people would look at the value that a person's life brings to this world rather than how can we make that fit societal norms, life would be easier for these people who face challenges daily. I know how my son struggles with some things and yet not others. I have come to accept that the autism gives him hurdles that sometimes take creativity to get around. I am so thankful to those on the tea party who have loved him for who he is and the talents that he has. Hopefully we will have another KAP as he would love to come to another one.


I really agree with you. Your son is loved by all of us. No one is perfect and I think they should know that and accept everyone. Would be much easier in life.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> You might try telling him that *real* men are smart enough to go to the doctor before it's too late and their widow goes for a younger, newer model who is smarter than the last one she had.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


I read your comment to DH, even he had to smirk


----------



## jheiens

I'm glad he felt well enough to smirk and not take offense at my words.

Ohio Joy



Bonnie7591 said:


> I read your comment to DH, even he had to smirk


----------



## pacer

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read your comment to DH, even he had to smirk


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Darowil thanks for starting us of this week,sorry to hear Sam in at the spa.hope he makes a speedy recovery,winter plays havoc with folks health. Did Betty seek medical attention, didnt see anything about it.
> Nightmare for the folk in Australia coping with the fires,my thoughts go out to them.
> Julie do you have a moving date yet?
> Sugar how is GD ear infections?
> Great to see new visitors to the TP,Sam will be pleased.
> Kate just you watch those steps look what happened with the last lot.
> My toe has stopped throbbing, but that might just be the pain killers,but cant bear enclosed footwear on it yet.
> Well will get back to my socks,just the rib to do, somehow I have gained 3 stitches on one sock :thumbdown:


Not yet, Agnes, but hopefully sometime on Wednesday, this week.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> June I am the same with Quinn cant believe he was one in October,they grow so quickly


What an adorable little fellow your Quinn is, Agnes!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Agnes, great poem, I had not read all of it before. that Quinn is so cute, .
I've said before there must be lotsmof good genes on the KTP to have so many good looking kids.
Kate, I'm glad you didn't hurt yourself in the shower, I'm sure your DH just about had a heart attack thinking you had wrecked your leg.
Pacer & June, great stories
Well, must rise up & do something, I'm not having a very productive day, having DH & my son both hanging about. DS has been studying another exam in mid Feb. So I try not to disturb him too.


----------



## jheiens

Speaking of our young men with special needs, I am so grateful that y'all have taken Tim into your hearts and care for him as if you actually know him and the really sweet person he is.

Susan and I were talking this evening about how much we love him and what a sweet young man is growing up to be. You know that we know he has his limits and will not ever live alone and be responsible for his daily life--earning a living, paying his own bills, calling the plumber to fix the leaking pipe, cooking meals, etc. But the joy he brings to our lives so far exceeds what he requires of us all.

Not meaning to sound morbid but the one thing that causes me to be concerned is that he will likely outlive me by many years and there is not one thing I can do about that. Tim and I have talked about such things many times (as his need to become comfortable with ''deep'' things requires). Although I pray for the opportunity to prepare him for the reality when it comes, he knows that I will be waiting for him in heaven when he gets there. If he should get there before me, his great grandmother will find him and they can wait together. That seems to be adequate for him for now.

That's all I can do just now to help him handle the probabilities of the future as far as I can see them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Julie,
> 
> When I moved once, someone suggested that I pack a "Last used, first needed" box or bag. In it, put things you would need to have in the first couple days in your new place. I put things like coffee pot, coffee, filters, mug, cat food, toilet tissue, kleenex, hand soap, dish soap, some rags, hand towel, dish cloth, kitchen towel, bath towel, shower soap. Everyone's first needed box/bag would be different, but you get the idea.


Indeed- a very good idea- I have similar started for my clothes- in a bag that will not be forgotten- but good thinking that it be kitchen sorts of things!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> Speaking of our young men with special needs, I am so grateful that y'all have taken Tim into your hearts and care for him as if you actually know him and the really sweet person he is.
> 
> That's all I can do just now to help him handle the probabilities of the future as far as I can see them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, it there any type of sheltered workshop/living situation in your area (not for now, for later)? We have a workshop where handicapped folks can work and we also have an apartment building or two that are devoted to them. There is usually a manager who loosely keeps track of the tenants and sees that they form good habits, get to work, eat, etc. A lovely woman from there comes to the Sr Center and helps with lunch. She also works at the mall doing busboy duties. She is delightful and she also keeps track of her best friend who obviously is a bit worse off than she is. They came in HyVee this morning just as I was finishing breakfast and were so happy to see someone they knew. Her parents and an aunt visit her, occasionally come to the Center for lunch, etc. They bring her to their house for holidays, like you would any adult child, but this way she has some independence.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I remember so well when this happened, Daralene. I prayed for him all through each day for, it seems, like months!! Whenever I thought of him, I would say a small prayer. I feel that our collective prayers have helped so many these last few years. It confirms my belief that they do help!!
> Junek


I believe this too June. They even seem to have proof that it helps.


----------



## Ask4j

Sorry to see that Sam is in hospital--holidays can be hard on us. I haven't checked in for several months and see that most everyone is still here. Has Dave from London put in any comments? Miss his Brit humor.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ask4j said:


> Sorry to see that Sam is in hospital--holidays can be hard on us. I haven't checked in for several months and see that most everyone is still here. Has Dave from London put in any comments? Miss his Brit humor.


No, I think the surprise would be if he were to come back- he was quite adamant he never would.


----------



## flyty1n

A very cold but good day here. Molly beagle to vet and she is right on with her weight and blood sugar control..a great relief. My sister came over this past week and together we got rid of all outdates in the pantry and she has completely painted and organized it. It looks wonderful and I will enjoy her organization. I just have no talent for organizing things. 
Aran, your poem was very touching. I am praying that such discrimination will shortly cease by people of good will.


----------



## Camacho

Okay, I did not find last week's tea party after a few days, so I just started in fresh on this week's with the first six pages. My husband and our son just spent the last few hours on my computer reading a brochure about a mini-split that works with radiant floor heat, to provide heat and air conditioning and hot water, with photovoltaic panels on the roof to provide electricity, and after son explained the physics of it to husband, they agreed that that is the way we will go with our new house. Finally! Whee!!
I can't read further tonight as I have to clear my desk and pack for DH and me to leave for Maine in the morning. Have a great rest of the week, folks! I will not be on KP at all until the end of next week, so I will check in to next week's tea party.
¡Hasta luego!


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> its a toast from Rabbie Burns the full toast is this
> 
> Here's tae us
> Wha's like us
> Damn few,
> And they're a' deid
> Mair's the pity!
> 
> May those who live truly be always believed,
> And those who deceive us be always deceived.
> Here's to the men of all classes,
> Who through lasses and glasses
> Will make themselves asses!
> 
> I drink to the health of another,
> And the other I drink to is he
> In the hope that he drinks to another,
> And the other he drinks to is me.
> 
> Then let us toast John Barleycorn,
> Each man a glass in hand
> And may his great prosperity
> Ne'er fail in old Scotland


That is so true and so funny. Does it ever get sung? Up in Canada I learned various ditties that had tunes to them. Come to think of it, this was in the Scottish area, of which there are quite a few. My uncles by marriage had a bagpipe band that was so wonderful and my one uncle taught me little songs that a little girl probably shouldn't have been singing, but I never really paid attention to what the words meant, just the fun of singing them.

"Cigarettes and whiskey
and wild wild women
They'll drive you crazy
They'll drive you insane."

"If the ocean were whiskey and I were a duck
I'd dive to the bottom and never come up."

Oh how I miss my uncles up there. The one that had the bagpipe band is still alive but the others are deid. Truly, mair's the pity. What wonderful memories of such lovely people.
Thank you for sharing that with us. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> I remember those days all too well. But that's why God gives children to us when we're young and have the energy to keep up with them!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: That's for sure!


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> A very cold but good day here. Molly beagle to vet and she is right on with her weight and blood sugar control..a great relief. My sister came over this past week and together we got rid of all outdates in the pantry and she has completely painted and organized it. It looks wonderful and I will enjoy her organization. I just have no talent for organizing things.
> Aran, your poem was very touching. I am praying that such discrimination will shortly cease by people of good will.


So glad to hear that Molly is doing great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know you have done all the work to get her there. Well done.

How lovely to have things organized. I love them that way but am not great at doing it myself. My one sister is fantastic but she throws so much away. I tend to hang on to things. Have clothes that I haven't worn for years but keep thinking if I lose weight I will get back into them. I should do my pantry too. It always feels so wonderful to have cupboards, drawers, and closets cleaned and organized. Even if I straighten up where things are seen it never feels clean if I know the other isn't done.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Oh, he and his brother like nothing better than putting one over on Mom !
> Years ago when I lived in my townhouse, (it was at the end of a building of 8)a woman who live at the other end was arrested for, to put it nicely!! running a "house of ill repute".
> Of course, it was on the news. About a week later, when my son came over, he told me, if I'd needed money, he would have given it to me. I just looked at him with my mouth dropped open before I doubled over with laughter. He hasn't been able to top that in years!!!
> Junek


 :lol: :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Camacho said:


> Okay, I did not find last week's tea party after a few days, so I just started in fresh on this week's with the first six pages. My husband and our son just spent the last few hours on my computer reading a brochure about a mini-split that works with radiant floor heat, to provide heat and air conditioning and hot water, with photovoltaic panels on the roof to provide electricity, and after son explained the physics of it to husband, they agreed that that is the way we will go with our new house. Finally! Whee!!
> I can't read further tonight as I have to clear my desk and pack for DH and me to leave for Maine in the morning. Have a great rest of the week, folks! I will not be on KP at all until the end of next week, so I will check in to next week's tea party.
> ¡Hasta luego!


Safe driving and would love to know the site you were looking at. That is definitely the way to go and I'm interested.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Cashmeregma...So glad to give you a laugh. I still find it funny that the author of the book chose to put that picture in to associate with reproduction so I had to tell my mother that is what I learned in college. Of course she commented that I did not need to go to college to learn that. It did give us a good laugh and a story I remember years later. Now the house of ill refute that June talks about is taking it up a few notches. That is quite interesting and surely still provides laughter for them.
> 
> Aran....What a beautiful tribute to a life cut short. It is hard for people to cope when they are different. If people would look at the value that a person's life brings to this world rather than how can we make that fit societal norms, life would be easier for these people who face challenges daily. I know how my son struggles with some things and yet not others. I have come to accept that the autism gives him hurdles that sometimes take creativity to get around. I am so thankful to those on the tea party who have loved him for who he is and the talents that he has. Hopefully we will have another KAP as he would love to come to another one.


Oh yes, we love our Matthew. He is so talented and special to us.

Your mom must have felt that was an awful lot of money and time to learn something like that. Must say, your wit was great though and do hope she got a chuckle at least.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Speaking of our young men with special needs, I am so grateful that y'all have taken Tim into your hearts and care for him as if you actually know him and the really sweet person he is.
> 
> Susan and I were talking this evening about how much we love him and what a sweet young man is growing up to be. You know that we know he has his limits and will not ever live alone and be responsible for his daily life--earning a living, paying his own bills, calling the plumber to fix the leaking pipe, cooking meals, etc. But the joy he brings to our lives so far exceeds what he requires of us all.
> 
> Not meaning to sound morbid but the one thing that causes me to be concerned is that he will likely outlive me by many years and there is not one thing I can do about that. Tim and I have talked about such things many times (as his need to become comfortable with ''deep'' things requires). Although I pray for the opportunity to prepare him for the reality when it comes, he knows that I will be waiting for him in heaven when he gets there. If he should get there before me, his great grandmother will find him and they can wait together. That seems to be adequate for him for now.
> 
> That's all I can do just now to help him handle the probabilities of the future as far as I can see them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


These young people are real heroes for what they face every minute of their life. Makes me feel ashamed when I get so frustrated over something that doesn't really matter.

I hear your concerns and that is a hard one to deal with. May God give you a very long and wonderful life.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Ask4j. I think I remember you popping in before so really should say welcome back. Have say I so relate to the saying in your avatar. Gave me a chuckle.



Ask4j said:


> Sorry to see that Sam is in hospital--holidays can be hard on us. I haven't checked in for several months and see that most everyone is still here. Has Dave from London put in any comments? Miss his Brit humor.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, great poem, I had not read all of it before. that Quinn is so cute, .
> I've said before there must be lotsmof good genes on the KTP to have so many good looking kids.
> Kate, I'm glad you didn't hurt yourself in the shower, I'm sure your DH just about had a heart attack thinking you had wrecked your leg.
> Pacer & June, great stories
> Well, must rise up & do something, I'm not having a very productive day, having DH & my son both hanging about. DS has been studying another exam in mid Feb. So I try not to disturb him too.


Bonnie, I got to thinking about your DH having had this crud for so long while I was fixing dinner, of all times! Anyway, you might want to think about disinfecting his keys, steering wheel, ect. anything he is touching that isn't something we normally think about doing. DH's sister had poison ivy one summer constantly. She had been to the Dr. and everything. She lives 2 hours away, so we don't see her often, so you know how catching up goes. Anyway, she said she washed her clothes as soon as she came in. She would get it cleared up on one side, then get it on the other, one vicious cycle. I knew she had shoes for yard work, and shoes for everything else. When she said she had washed her clothes when she came in, I asked her if she had washed her shoes too. No! I got an email 2 weeks later that said it was all gone! Every once in a great while, I come up with a good idea! Hope this one helps your DH.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So glad Molly beagle is doing well. It just registered with me that one of my dogs is a beagle/lab mix (looks like a mini lab) and her name also is Molly. by the way, you can send your sister to Georgia to do my pantry any time. What a sweetie she must be to come help you do that. Does she do craft rooms? LOL


flyty1n said:


> A very cold but good day here. Molly beagle to vet and she is right on with her weight and blood sugar control..a great relief. My sister came over this past week and together we got rid of all outdates in the pantry and she has completely painted and organized it. It looks wonderful and I will enjoy her organization. I just have no talent for organizing things.
> Aran, your poem was very touching. I am praying that such discrimination will shortly cease by people of good will.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Speaking of our young men with special needs, I am so grateful that y'all have taken Tim into your hearts and care for him as if you actually know him and the really sweet person he is.
> 
> Susan and I were talking this evening about how much we love him and what a sweet young man is growing up to be. You know that we know he has his limits and will not ever live alone and be responsible for his daily life--earning a living, paying his own bills, calling the plumber to fix the leaking pipe, cooking meals, etc. But the joy he brings to our lives so far exceeds what he requires of us all.
> 
> Not meaning to sound morbid but the one thing that causes me to be concerned is that he will likely outlive me by many years and there is not one thing I can do about that. Tim and I have talked about such things many times (as his need to become comfortable with ''deep'' things requires). Although I pray for the opportunity to prepare him for the reality when it comes, he knows that I will be waiting for him in heaven when he gets there. If he should get there before me, his great grandmother will find him and they can wait together. That seems to be adequate for him for now.
> 
> That's all I can do just now to help him handle the probabilities of the future as far as I can see them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, I have no words. God Bless You.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed- a very good idea- I have similar started for my clothes- in a bag that will not be forgotten- but good thinking that it be kitchen sorts of things!


We did this when we were moving to Germany. Actually packed some things instead of having the movers take them and it was a good thing because it was a very long time before we got our things from the movers.

I now yours isn't overseas but make sure all your medicines are kept in your purse or somewhere that you will have them too, knowing that you probably already have planned that. Yes, cooking things are what we took too. Clothes we took were a minimum as those were the things we really needed.


----------



## Spider

I think craft rooms are the hardest for me to organize. I try so hard get it all done start on Euronext and dig out everything I need and there I go.


----------



## jheiens

Thank you, Mary Jo and Tami, for your words. Most of the time I can't find the words either.
'
Mary Jo, Tim won't be able to be on his own. What the autism doesn't keep him from remembering to do, the CP and its spasticity will prevent him from being able to carry out. Work that involves paying attention to numbers or units or details will not keep his mind focused long enough to accomplish the tasks assigned to him. Other areas of employment involving physical activity will be impossible for the most part because his mobility is limited by his need for the Kaye walker needing two hands to move it. Without it, he cannot get from Point A to Point B. He has a good mind and a loving heart, but he cannot keep himself focused for any length of time without help.

Practical things such as opening a tube of toothpaste and applying it to his brush are impossible for him. Completely dressing himself and tying his shoes or even getting the AFO braces onto his feet and then inside his shoes are beyond the abilities of his hands and attention span. So that sort of facility/opportunity is out of his range. He will never be Pacer's Matthew. Tim is perhaps more sociable with strangers and comfortable around them but he drifts off into his own thoughts and the music that flows through them; nor will he ever be able to support himself financially.

None of which removes one iota of his value as a person--to us or to God, as Pacer knows.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Mary Jo and Tami, for your words. Most of the time I can't find the words either.
> '
> Mary Jo, Tim won't be able to be on his own. What the autism doesn't keep him from remembering to do, the CP and its spasticity will prevent him from being able to carry out. Work that involves paying attention to numbers or units or details will not keep his mind focused long enough to accomplish the tasks assigned to him. Other areas of employment involving physical activity will be impossible for the most part because his mobility is limited by his need for the Kaye walker needing two hands to move it. Without it, he cannot get from Point A to Point B. He has a good mind and a loving heart, but he cannot keep himself focused for any length of time without help.
> 
> Practical things such as opening a tube of toothpaste and applying it to his brush are impossible for him. Completely dressing himself and tying his shoes or even getting the AFO braces onto his feet and then inside his shoes are beyond the abilities of his hands and attention span. So that sort of facility/opportunity is out of his range. He will never be Pacer's Matthew. Tim is perhaps more sociable with strangers and comfortable around them but he drifts off into his own thoughts and the music that flows through them; nor will he ever be able to support himself financially.
> 
> None of which removes one iota of his value as a person--to us or to God, as Pacer knows.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I so agree with you Joy. I so often think that Matthew should be able to do more and then those moments arise that blow me away. Last week we were in a comfortable group of people, but he needed me to go to the prize table with him as he thought he would have to chose a candle as a gift and he had to get something and put it into a bucket that was next to the bride to be and he would have to walk past people sitting at two different tables. Neither of those tasks were going to happen without me going with him to do the task. It was funny watching him dig out all of the orange M & M's and leaving all the white ones in the container on the table. He never did eat any of the white ones.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> We did this when we were moving to Germany. Actually packed some things instead of having the movers take them and it was a good thing because it was a very long time before we got our things from the movers.
> 
> I now yours isn't overseas but make sure all your medicines are kept in your purse or somewhere that you will have them too, knowing that you probably already have planned that. Yes, cooking things are what we took too. Clothes we took were a minimum as those were the things we really needed.


So much more vital when moving to a different country! But important for any move, really!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Mary Jo and Tami, for your words. Most of the time I can't find the words either.
> '
> Mary Jo, Tim won't be able to be on his own. What the autism doesn't keep him from remembering to do, the CP and its spasticity will prevent him from being able to carry out. Work that involves paying attention to numbers or units or details will not keep his mind focused long enough to accomplish the tasks assigned to him. Other areas of employment involving physical activity will be impossible for the most part because his mobility is limited by his need for the Kaye walker needing two hands to move it. Without it, he cannot get from Point A to Point B. He has a good mind and a loving heart, but he cannot keep himself focused for any length of time without help.
> 
> Practical things such as opening a tube of toothpaste and applying it to his brush are impossible for him. Completely dressing himself and tying his shoes or even getting the AFO braces onto his feet and then inside his shoes are beyond the abilities of his hands and attention span. So that sort of facility/opportunity is out of his range. He will never be Pacer's Matthew. Tim is perhaps more sociable with strangers and comfortable around them but he drifts off into his own thoughts and the music that flows through them; nor will he ever be able to support himself financially.
> 
> None of which removes one iota of his value as a person--to us or to God, as Pacer knows.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And we love Tim, Joy, because of the strength of loving for him in your family. Only the very special are sent here to tackle the challenges that Tim does, day by day.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems the flu from the beginning of Dec (cough, sore throat, fever, etc) keeps reoccurring soon as he does too much or is in the cold too much.we have heard of people that have had this carryon for over 2 months. Must be one hellava bug. What a year for their flu vaccine not to work, seems like the worst flu in many years. Heaven help the old/sick who catch this.


I saw recently that last year was the worst year on record for flu cases in Australia. And thats with many people having the vaccination- whihc was not as effective as usual here either.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Don't want to be the doom and gloom one but for you out there who have husbands who have long term coughs tell them to get to the doctors My husband started with a cough in September and refused to go it turned to A chest infection then septis and he nearly died because the virus attacked all his organs after 2 month in hospital they let him out on the understanding that he goes to the heart clinic every week .at the age of 54 he has been told he will never work again as he has chronic heart failure kidney problems and diabetes now all because he had a cough and they are trying to decide what if anything they can do to help him . We find out in a couple of weeks when they think he will be strong enough to go through an operation .So please get those coughs checked


What a terrible time this must have been for you and your family. And still as it sounds like it will never be resolved and you are left to deal with major life changes impacting all of you.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about this devastating fire. Praying that no lives are lost and the firefighters stay safe. I hope it's far away from you other of our Aussie friends.
> Junek


Hundreds if not thousands of miles away from the rest of the Aussie KTPers. Arounf 20kms of suburbs between me and the fires. However the daughter of one of our KP group here has been evacuated.


----------



## darowil

No real change in the bushfires at this stage.
I had heard yeasterday that there was another wedding at the church yesterday- thought maybe that was why this was a morning wedding. But it turned out the wedding was meant to be held in an area that was under fire threat and somehow they were ablr to find somewhere else for the reception as well.
The paper reported what was probably another isnstance of the same thing. The area the fires are in are a beutiful area and very popular for weddings and/or receptions

The front page of our Sunday Mail today had a picture of a birnt out house and the quite 'God gives us everything and then he takes it back'. One of the families burnt out had quoted this (or similar) and the article began with that the family had lost their house, their pets and 6 cars but they had not lost their faith. ANd finsihed with the statement that God gives and takes but is in control and knows what he is doing. Not to often we read something like this in the paper.


----------



## darowil

Granny2005 said:


> How do I join & what do I need to do?


Welcome- you have alredy done all you need to join. We are an eclectic mix of people- with an almost common denominator of knitting, though an occasional one crochets (I almost said an odd one crochets and realised that might be taken the wrong way!).
Some of us have been here for almost 4 years, at the other end others joined this week as well. 
Sam woudl normally be here greeting you but as you may have gathered he is in hospital currently. But as Sam would say there is also a seat ready for you with a cup of tea- however I offer coffee! Well as we are so accommodating any drink is available really.
In fact I think I might go and make myself a coffee.

Change of plan- when I went downstairs the place was in darkness and my DH was having a sleep. He had sinus surgery recently and it has knocked him and after a busy weekend he needs the sleep so i will leave him in peace and make do with water.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> We are having freezing rain right now. Yuck. We have had very little snow this year. DH hasn't even had the snow shovel out, let alone the snow blower!
> 
> Yes that is my youngest. That was taken in July when she was christened. Let me see if I can find a good one taken recently. She is now 11 months old. Sure doesn't seem like it's been that long! I talked to her mom this morning and Arriana is being a demanding little princess today.
> 
> Arriana has learned to climb. On anything she can get up on! In the photos below, she is wearing the sweater that I knitted for her from Sorlenna's pattern. Please excuse my dirty kitchen floor. There was no point mopping it before making cookies, as we are messy cooks and bakers!


I'm sure Arianna's help was invaluable in making the cookies. They really do grow so quickly don't they?


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> We are, and we do. But I have only been here at the tea party maybe a year now. I am still learning to keep straight who is who, and what is going on with them. It is getting easier, and if I have questions on certain things that I don't want to post here openly, when it's being discussed as if everyone already knows the situation, I just send who ever it is, a PM and ask politely for an explanation.


That's OK I've been here since the 2nd one and I still get confused! I tend to just keep quite- figuring that eventually I will work it out (or the orginal post will be quoted at some point and clarify things. And keeping track for the summary helps as well, though I still find reading a quoted reply and thinking Hey I missed that.


----------



## Glennys 2

jknappva said:


> I knew you got cold weather and some snow but what really surprised me was hearing they had snow just north of Tucson, AZ, in the desert!!! 5 inches!
> Junek


I can remember about 40 years ago when we were stationed inTucson that we had snow. It does snow in the mountains around Tucson as they have sking there.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> We don't mind hearing the story of the bottle over again as long as we get to see what it looks like as a light when the wine is gone!!! It sounds like a wonderful gift that keeps on giving.
> I broke out a bottle of Moscato this week. I figured I was off from work for 5 days so why not enjoy some of my wine while I am off. I am the only person in the house who drinks wine so I drank if over a 3 day period of time. Just a glass or two in the evening until it was gone.


I do the same ever now and then with a bottle of Moscato. 3 days is a good time for them to be open as well.


----------



## darowil

Glennys 2 said:


> I can remember about 40 years ago when we were stationed inTucson that we had snow. It does snow in the mountains around Tucson as they have sking there.


Welcome- I was beginning to think I was alone here!


----------



## darowil

London Girl said:


> Best wishes to Sam - and anyone else who is suffering - from me too!


Good to see you pop in Londy.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> His parents want him to be at ease using both languages. LM has sorted out some of her early reading books for him.x


They would be crazy not to in the circumstances. And research indicates that it only does them good to learn two languages together.


----------



## Spider

Darowill, not alone I should be sleeping but again I am wide awake. 
I wanted to listen to the weather, hate to say this but going to church depended on how cold it will be in the morning. As of now it is ten below zero and that is not wind chill and by tomorrow morning will be -15 or -20. I know we shouldn't skip church but that is so cold to go in. We have a bad week ahead and then a warm up again. 
Any reports on Sam??? I Hate to hear of any one in th hosp.
And any news from Melanie yet?


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> As well all too well know. I need to get some knitting started. That's what I got on here for. Want to visit Darowil's sock class and get some really warm socks made for these too cold feet and here I sit at the Tea Party. :XD: :XD: :XD: Quite addicting but I might add, a good addiction.


It becomes very time consuming coming onto KP for a quick thing doesn't it?


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> You can get them at your bank or some of our stores have them, grocery or maybe walmart, that are Visa gift cards. You designate the amount you want the card to be worth, then usually pay an additional $5 or so to activate them.


Our major airlines rewards programs have them available to members as well- prepaid so you put what you want on and can't spend more than that. Simply recharge as you want. I have one that I keep yarn money on.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> And we love Tim, Joy, because of the strength of loving for him in your family. Only the very special are sent here to tackle the challenges that Tim does, day by day.


Amen


----------



## Spider

Sent a reply and don't know where it went, someplace out there I guess. This has become am addiction for me love to check in and see what everyone is doing.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> I'm sure Arianna's help was invaluable in making the cookies. They really do grow so quickly don't they?


Oh her help was invaluable! She was a taste tester!

Do you think D loves his little sister? I know he does, even if he won't admit it!

As soon as D is finished putting in the M & M's, he was back to whatever he had been doing before.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Who knows.....my general physician (now deceased) once told my DH and me that women are just stronger health wise then men. I believe it too! Sure wouldn't see a a guy "birthing' no babies"...LOL Same doctor told us that "yep, you come into this world incontinent, and leave it the same way usually." He was an excellent doctor and friend. Died from colon cancer quite young (50 something).


The life expectancy for women is almost always higher than for men- even in those cultures where maternal mortality is high. All sorts of reasons have been suggested for this but the only consistent answer is that womens bodies are stronger health wise than mens.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Welcome- I was beginning to think I was alone here!


No, you aren't alone, but as it is 12:25 AM here, I am headed for bed! It's very hard to believe that it is 54°F (12.2C) on 3 January here in northern Ohio! This very unusual for us. It should be colder, and the rain we are getting should be snow! Mind you, I am glad it isn't snow, since it has been raining all day.

Prayers for all. Good night/good morning!


----------



## Spider

Those pictures are so precious and such beautiful children. Great memories were being made for sure. At Christmas this year my boys who are in their thirties now and one is married sat around the table and told of the fun memories they have of their grandparents. Made me feel so good inside. That is what life is all about. Sometimes in life and families there is drama and we have had our share but if we all stick together it seems to someday work it's way out.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey...I'm stuck on the proceeding directions to the t.humb gusset of the gloves I'm making. I've made fingerless gloves before and these directions just don't seem right. Would you guys mind if I posted a picture again and the directions for the next part and see if you can explain them better for me? It is a free pattern so I know I wouldn't be breaking any copyrite laws.
> 
> Or is there anyone out there who would let me email them this issue and see if they can help me out?


Of course we can help out- or try to. Thats one of the things that KP is very good at!


----------



## Spider

tami_ohio said:


> No, you aren't alone, but as it is 12:25 AM here, I am headed for bed! It's very hard to believe that it is 54°F (12.2C) on 3 January here in northern Ohio! This very unusual for us. It should be colder, and the rain we are getting should be snow! Mind you, I am glad it isn't snow, since it has been raining all day.
> 
> Prayers for all. Good night/good morning!


The cold we are getting tonight maybe heading your way. We have no snow but the below zero temps are coming in this week.


----------



## Spider

darowil said:


> Of course we can help out- or try to. Thats one of the things that KP is very good at!


Some could help and some could pour the glass of wine!! Would that help?


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> Get healthy everyone and any news on Sam?


I've heard nothing and he hasn't read my PM


----------



## darowil

pearlone said:


> Had a busy day. Was determined to get some furniture for new house. All the boxes are finally gone except for the card board boxes that hold underwear and clothes. Was getting discouraged as what I did find that I liked was too many $$$$, then I couldn't find anything I liked. Went to many stores. Had a budget and was determied to stay with in it. Well I did. Have happily furnished 2 bedrooms, my formal dining room and found a lovely glass table for our Den. So happy.


What a good feeling that must be. And will help you feel more settled as well.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> That's my favourite wine too! I discovered it when a friend gave me a half full bottle saying, "Someone brought this to me and it's disgustingly sweet so I knew you would like it!"....and she was right! :roll: One man's meat......!


I think a number of us here like Moscato (mosquito as we call it). A good way of others remembering what it is I like as well! Went out to tea the other day with a couple we hadn't seen for 12 months and they knew I liked mosquito so got a fairly sweet wine. A very nice one as well. Sure that they would never have remembered it as Moscato.


----------



## Lurker 2

While by no means on the scale of the fires in Australia, spare a thought for the people of inland Canterbury and Otago in the South Island- they also have scrub fires, and the latest report is 30 homes near Twizel are having to be evacuated. Temperatures have been up around 34 C in places- again not to be compared with Australia, but the result is not good.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> I like the Moscato too. I don't like dry wine!


At Christmas lunch the wine was a dry sparkling red- the three features I don't like in a wine. Fortuntally my BIL did bring out a wine that was much more suited to me (not as sweet as Moscato but acceptable). I will enjoy a sparkling moscato but not as much as the non-sparkling -also happy with a pink moscato.

As I said to one of our newbies we provide almost any drink!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> While by no means on the scale of the fires in Australia, spare a thought for the people of inland Canterbury and Otago in the South Island- they also have scrub fires, and the latest report is 30 homes near Twizel are having to be evacuated. Temperatures have been up around 34 C in places- again not to be compared with Australia, but the result is not good.


But 34 with wind is bad for fires.

Our fires have been downgraded but still very high grading so the danger has by no menas gone. At this stage it is thought that at least 30 houses have been lost- and this doesn't include those who lost sheds etc but the house was OK if I understand correctly.
Times like now when I am very glad we no longer live in the hills. We used to live in a very fire prone area -the fires of 32 years ago went through the backyards of the houses across the road from us- though we did not live there at this time. This area is not at risk this time.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> But 34 with wind is bad for fires.
> 
> Our fires have been downgraded but still very high grading so the danger has by no menas gone. At this stage it is thought that at least 30 houses have been lost- and this doesn't include those who lost sheds etc but the house was OK if I understand correctly.
> Times like now when I am very glad we no longer live in the hills. We used to live in a very fire prone area -the fires of 32 years ago went through the backyards of the houses across the road from us- though we did not live there at this time. This area is not at risk this time.


And scary, no doubt. Winds have a habit of changing direction.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> As my now infamous Gran used to say, "If you don't laugh you'll greet." (Cry) However I got a row for laughing from DH today when I overbalanced getting into the shower and slid gracefully on to my a***! No damage done & I couldn't get up for laughing....that's when I got the row! :roll: :lol:


Well may as well see the funny side of it- but do be careful as you want to break th either leg- or an arm, then knitting would be very hard.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> And scary, no doubt. Winds have a habit of changing direction.


This was the concern with yesterday- the wind was going in all directions and burning on all fronts as well.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> As my now infamous Gran used to say, "If you don't laugh you'll greet." (Cry) However I got a row for laughing from DH today when I overbalanced getting into the shower and slid gracefully on to my a***! No damage done & I couldn't get up for laughing....that's when I got the row! :roll: :lol:


Do you have a photo of this infamous Gran we hear about so often?


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I remember those days all too well. But that's why God gives children to us when we're young and have the energy to keep up with them!!
> Junek


He sure knew what He was doing!


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Oh, he and his brother like nothing better than putting one over on Mom !
> Years ago when I lived in my townhouse, (it was at the end of a building of 8)a woman who live at the other end was arrested for, to put it nicely!! running a "house of ill repute".
> Of course, it was on the news. About a week later, when my son came over, he told me, if I'd needed money, he would have given it to me. I just looked at him with my mouth dropped open before I doubled over with laughter. He hasn't been able to top that in years!!!
> Junek


Hard to top that one!


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> S
> 
> Not meaning to sound morbid but the one thing that causes me to be concerned is that he will likely outlive me by many years and there is not one thing I can do about that. Tim and I have talked about such things many times (as his need to become comfortable with ''deep'' things requires). Although I pray for the opportunity to prepare him for the reality when it comes, he knows that I will be waiting for him in heaven when he gets there. If he should get there before me, his great grandmother will find him and they can wait together. That seems to be adequate for him for now.
> 
> That's all I can do just now to help him handle the probabilities of the future as far as I can see them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


David's twin brother died about 10 years ago- he had Cerebral Palsy and Maryanne said that within hours his mother was saying at least we don't have to worry about will happen to him when we are no longer around. Maryanne was staying there when he simply didn't wake up one morning.
And it would have been really hard dealing with my MIL now if we had still had Pip to worry about as well. Of course it was terrible for them dealing with it, but at least right from the beginning she was seeing the positive points (a very unusual response from her who usually only sees the worst!).


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> No, you aren't alone, but as it is 12:25 AM here, I am headed for bed! It's very hard to believe that it is 54°F (12.2C) on 3 January here in northern Ohio! This very unusual for us. It should be colder, and the rain we are getting should be snow! Mind you, I am glad it isn't snow, since it has been raining all day.
> 
> Prayers for all. Good night/good morning!


Glad you are having a heat wave, we are in an extreme cold warning,
-36C/-33F, add the wind chill, -44C/-47F glad my house is warm & I don't have to go out.
Great photos.


----------



## darowil

Ask4j said:


> Sorry to see that Sam is in hospital--holidays can be hard on us. I haven't checked in for several months and see that most everyone is still here. Has Dave from London put in any comments? Miss his Brit humor.


Nothing from Fireball Dave heard on here


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad you are having a heat wave, we are in an extreme cold warning,
> -36C/-33F, add the wind chill, -44C/-47F glad my house is warm & I don't have to go out.


That makes an 88 degree difference between your minimum and our maximun a few days ago!


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> Darowill, not alone I should be sleeping but again I am wide awake.
> I wanted to listen to the weather, hate to say this but going to church depended on how cold it will be in the morning. As of now it is ten below zero and that is not wind chill and by tomorrow morning will be -15 or -20. I know we shouldn't skip church but that is so cold to go in. We have a bad week ahead and then a warm up again.
> Any reports on Sam??? I Hate to hear of any one in th hosp.
> And any news from Melanie yet?


I think we often put pressures on ourselves that God doesn't put on us. And then we ignore things that do matter to him of course! But I truly don't think that missing church becuase of such bad weather is going to be viewed negatively by Him.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> No, you aren't alone, but as it is 12:25 AM here, I am headed for bed! It's very hard to believe that it is 54°F (12.2C) on 3 January here in northern Ohio! This very unusual for us. It should be colder, and the rain we are getting should be snow! Mind you, I am glad it isn't snow, since it has been raining all day.
> 
> Prayers for all. Good night/good morning!


That would be a very cold winters day for us!


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> Some could help and some could pour the glass of wine!! Would that help?


Well as she has recieved the help the wine will do from all the rest of us!


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> Don't want to be the doom and gloom one but for you out there who have husbands who have long term coughs tell them to get to the doctors My husband started with a cough in September and refused to go it turned to A chest infection then septis and he nearly died because the virus attacked all his organs after 2 month in hospital they let him out on the understanding that he goes to the heart clinic every week .at the age of 54 he has been told he will never work again as he has chronic heart failure kidney problems and diabetes now all because he had a cough and they are trying to decide what if anything they can do to help him . We find out in a couple of weeks when they think he will be strong enough to go through an operation .So please get those coughs checked


Oh my! Thats terrible, I do hope they can help him improve.


----------



## darowil

Well we have been much more talktive today- took me over 3 hours to catch up! Mind you if I had shut up and just read I may have managed it considerably quicke


----------



## sugarsugar

tami_ohio said:


> We are having freezing rain right now. Yuck. We have had very little snow this year. DH hasn't even had the snow shovel out, let alone the snow blower!
> 
> Yes that is my youngest. That was taken in July when she was christened. Let me see if I can find a good one taken recently. She is now 11 months old. Sure doesn't seem like it's been that long! I talked to her mom this morning and Arriana is being a demanding little princess today.
> 
> Arriana has learned to climb. On anything she can get up on! In the photos below, she is wearing the sweater that I knitted for her from Sorlenna's pattern. Please excuse my dirty kitchen floor. There was no point mopping it before making cookies, as we are messy cooks and bakers!


Aaaw, she is growing up too fast. Both children are gorgeous.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> We skyped with France today and gs3 said I love you Knanna in perfect English. They also emailed this photo..


Aaaw, more cuties. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Granny2005! What a nice way to start the new year here on the KTP by acquiring new folks to chat with!
> 
> II just got a text message from my youngest DD who is traveling from NYC back home. They left at 4:30 a.m. and just entered North Carolina and it is only 1:05 here. She should be home around 7or 8 she said. She is traveling with her boyfriend and his mom bringing some furniture for her BF's house.
> 
> I have been cleaning up and need to go mop now. Then I'll get back on my gloves to knit. So sorry that so many are having issues with colds or "bugs" of some kind. Prayers being lifted for all needing healing & comfort. I'll TTYL; off to finish some more cleaning so I can sit and knit!


And welcome from me too :thumbup:

Also I will second the healing and comfort to all of you with coughs, colds and bugs of any kind. Take care everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> Darowil thanks for starting us of this week,sorry to hear Sam in at the spa.hope he makes a speedy recovery,winter plays havoc with folks health. Did Betty seek medical attention, didnt see anything about it.
> Nightmare for the folk in Australia coping with the fires,my thoughts go out to them.
> Julie do you have a moving date yet?
> Sugar how is GD ear infections?
> Great to see new visitors to the TP,Sam will be pleased.
> Kate just you watch those steps look what happened with the last lot.
> My toe has stopped throbbing, but that might just be the pain killers,but cant bear enclosed footwear on it yet.
> Well will get back to my socks,just the rib to do, somehow I have gained 3 stitches on one sock :thumbdown:


Hi Agnes, glad to hear that your toe isnt throbbing any more.. it might take a little while yet before you can wear shoes though.

Serena's ear infections seem to be on the mend. She is such a good girl. Little bit clingy and a top tooth just starting to break through.  She still pushes through soooo many smiles all day.... too cute.


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> June I am the same with Quinn cant believe he was one in October,they grow so quickly


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Wouldnt it be great if we could get them all together... we could do a playgroup.


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> Quinn only snuggles when it suits him,got to chase him if you even want a kiss, if we ask for kisses he giggles and shouts no no and runs away.Like our other TP babies he likes to climb but what really fascinates him is a downward flight of stairs, that must be because none of us have stairs in our homes and the attract him like a magnet.


Oh, stairs are frightening... not looking forward to all of this LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Well I just had a lovely experience- Bronwen and I had discussed earlier in the afternoon the DGD was ready to pass the 'Children's Bible' to her little brother- she and I used to read it by telephone at night when she was about three and four years old. I got a text just before 9 p.m., wondering if I was ready to start? DGS really liked the idea- so the phone was handed to him and we sorted out that he wanted to read from the Frontispiece, which meant very quickly we came to the contents, but we got over that problem and have read Genesis 1, 2 and 3, up to Adam and Eve being told to leave the Garden of Eden. He really wanted to go on but it was starting to grow dark so I reminded him how to switch off the phone and we said 'good night'. I would not be surprised if I get a call tomorrow night! Thank goodness I had had the foresight to get the 0800 number (free-calling number) back- it has taken a while but great that it will now be used!


----------



## angelam

machriste said:


> Julie,
> 
> When I moved once, someone suggested that I pack a "Last used, first needed" box or bag. In it, put things you would need to have in the first couple days in your new place. I put things like coffee pot, coffee, filters, mug, cat food, toilet tissue, kleenex, hand soap, dish soap, some rags, hand towel, dish cloth, kitchen towel, bath towel, shower soap. Everyone's first needed box/bag would be different, but you get the idea.


I remember being told that when I moved. I also remember being told the first thing to do when you reach your new home is to make up your bed, so that when you've had enough of unpacking it's ready for you to crawl into!


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Oh her help was invaluable! She was a taste tester!
> 
> Do you think D loves his little sister? I know he does, even if he won't admit it!
> 
> As soon as D is finished putting in the M & M's, he was back to whatever he had been doing before.


Lovely photos . Love the middle one you can tell who's boss and D looks as if he is really enjoying baking


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> What a terrible time this must have been for you and your family. And still as it sounds like it will never be resolved and you are left to deal with major life changes impacting all of you.


I think I have my head in the sand at the moment . But soon we are going to have to start thinking of all the implications . One good thing our house is paid for so at least we don't have to worry about that


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> But 34 with wind is bad for fires.
> 
> Our fires have been downgraded but still very high grading so the danger has by no menas gone. At this stage it is thought that at least 30 houses have been lost- and this doesn't include those who lost sheds etc but the house was OK if I understand correctly.
> Times like now when I am very glad we no longer live in the hills. We used to live in a very fire prone area -the fires of 32 years ago went through the backyards of the houses across the road from us- though we did not live there at this time. This area is not at risk this time.


It must be devastating for the people living in these areas knowing that if the wind changes everything they have worked so hard for could be gone . I just hope they all stay safe and get some really prolonged rain that could help to put these fires out


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my! Thats terrible, I do hope they can help him improve.


We will find out in a couple of weeks . The specialist now has all the test results so it's just a matter of waiting to see what he decides and if there is anything they can do


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I just had a lovely experience- Bronwen and I had discussed earlier in the afternoon the DGD was ready to pass the 'Children's Bible' to her little brother- she and I used to read it by telephone at night when she was about three and four years old. I got a text just before 9 p.m., wondering if I was ready to start? DGS really liked the idea- so the phone was handed to him and we sorted out that he wanted to read from the Frontispiece, which meant very quickly we came to the contents, but we got over that problem and have read Genesis 1, 2 and 3, up to Adam and Eve being told to leave the Garden of Eden. He really wanted to go on but it was starting to grow dark so I reminded him how to switch off the phone and we said 'good night'. I would not be surprised if I get a call tomorrow night! Thank goodness I had had the foresight to get the 0800 number (free-calling number) back- it has taken a while but great that it will now be used!


That really was a lovely experience. What a wonderful way to keep in touch with your grandchildren and you are also building some lovely memories


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> I think I have my head in the sand at the moment . But soon we are going to have to start thinking of all the implications . One good thing our house is paid for so at least we don't have to worry about that


That will be a huge help that's for sure.
A reminder to all of us that no matter how well someone might be we never do know what is just around the corner.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> It must be devastating for the people living in these areas knowing that if the wind changes everything they have worked so hard for could be gone . I just hope they all stay safe and get some really prolonged rain that could help to put these fires out


No rain for a few days and a couple of hot days before then as well.

A couple of people missing though they may be sheltering somewhere. And it is only 12 houses destroyed so far- though it could still well reach the 30 I thought I heard.


----------



## sassafras123

Hope all fires are under control. We don't have fire problems on the desert. But, most of California is prone to fire hazard. Especially with our three years of draught.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I just had a lovely experience- Bronwen and I had discussed earlier in the afternoon the DGD was ready to pass the 'Children's Bible' to her little brother- she and I used to read it by telephone at night when she was about three and four years old. I got a text just before 9 p.m., wondering if I was ready to start? DGS really liked the idea- so the phone was handed to him and we sorted out that he wanted to read from the Frontispiece, which meant very quickly we came to the contents, but we got over that problem and have read Genesis 1, 2 and 3, up to Adam and Eve being told to leave the Garden of Eden. He really wanted to go on but it was starting to grow dark so I reminded him how to switch off the phone and we said 'good night'. I would not be surprised if I get a call tomorrow night! Thank goodness I had had the foresight to get the 0800 number (free-calling number) back- it has taken a while but great that it will now be used!


What a great experience- how great if he keeps it up. hearing Gods word is so important for them


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> No rain for a few days and a couple of hot days before then as well.
> 
> A couple of people missing though they may be sheltering somewhere. And it is only 12 houses destroyed so far- though it could still well reach the 30 I thought I heard.


I hope that they turn up and even 12 houses are to many . Do they have some kind of emergency funds in place to help these people to rebuild there houses I just have a hard time picturing the devastation a wild fire must leave . I see pictures on the news and think how do you recover from that but then they go back and you see all the new growth and people getting on with there lives it is amazing to think that they then could have to go through it all again


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Mary Jo and Tami, for your words. Most of the time I can't find the words either.
> '
> Mary Jo, Tim won't be able to be on his own. What the autism doesn't keep him from remembering to do, the CP and its spasticity will prevent him from being able to carry out. Work that involves paying attention to numbers or units or details will not keep his mind focused long enough to accomplish the tasks assigned to him. Other areas of employment involving physical activity will be impossible for the most part because his mobility is limited by his need for the Kaye walker needing two hands to move it. Without it, he cannot get from Point A to Point B. He has a good mind and a loving heart, but he cannot keep himself focused for any length of time without help.
> 
> Practical things such as opening a tube of toothpaste and applying it to his brush are impossible for him. Completely dressing himself and tying his shoes or even getting the AFO braces onto his feet and then inside his shoes are beyond the abilities of his hands and attention span. So that sort of facility/opportunity is out of his range. He will never be Pacer's Matthew. Tim is perhaps more sociable with strangers and comfortable around them but he drifts off into his own thoughts and the music that flows through them; nor will he ever be able to support himself financially.
> 
> None of which removes one iota of his value as a person--to us or to God, as Pacer knows.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And might I add that in addition to these beautiful souls trapped inside these bodies and minds who live each day as heroes/heroines, their caretakers are amazing. It is wonderful when God gives them someone like Pacer or Ohio Joy in their lives to make sure that not only are their physical needs met, but they are given unconditional love and help in learning boundaries too. It is a special person who does this and sadly not every child born like this finds this. My brother has disabilities but is able to work as a janitor, albeit slow as he is such a perfectionist. He has someone very, very special in his life who helps him and I thank God every day for that. I know I have never felt the pain he has of being made fun of by other students when he was younger, or now having people not want him around because he is loud and different. I can only tell you that it fills my heart with joy and sadness and my eyes with tears to think of what Tim goes through each day. It is all he knows but I send him love and admiration and you too Joy. Mary, you too have accomplished so much with Matthew, but you realize that there are those surprising moments when he has made strides forward and then suddenly reaches that barrier. It amazes me that he can go to weddings and even KAP where we are definitely not quiet. You have helped him to find ways of being with others and still finding his own quiet space. He literally amazed me. Joy, Pacer, and any others with those very special people in their lives at varying levels of coping with life love, thanks for the special things you do and give of yourself every day. You remind me I need to call my brother and let him know I love him.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil, What a tragic loss of 12 houses and know it can reach higher numbers. How I hope that the 2 missing people are found alive. I don't have tv but I will see if I can see if there is any more recent news online.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Swedenme said:


> I'm a new face so I'm just giving a bit of an intro . I'm originally from Sweden but have lived in the northeast of England for the last 30 years travel back home when I can . Married with 3 sons . Youngest of to unni this year don't know how I feel about that yet . Taught myself to knit last year and this year I am going to learn how to crochet which I think might be a challenge as I'm left handed well I'll soon find out as I've decided to start practising properly once I get 2 more of my knitting projects finished


Also a lefty, but taught myself to knit and crochet RHway by accident. However, there are some good videos on Utube for this.


----------



## London Girl

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey there London Girl! Hope you've had a wonderful Christmas and New Year. Am I remembering correctly that you went on a trip for the holiday? Of course if I'm wrong it wouldn't be the first time!. LOL


Hi Gwen! I was at home for Christmas with DH but went to Venice with my friend on 9th December, it was wonderful, bright blue skies and all those wonderful buildings and bridges! My DD and SIL took the gks to Spain over Christmas and DS and family are in New Zealand so it was a quiet holiday but we were able to Skype both families on Christmas Day!
Wishing you a very happy & healthy 2015!! xxx


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm plugging away at the Staghorn Fingerless Gloves. Here's a picture of it. The cabling will run up the inside edge of each glove. I've got 2 more repeats before I begin the thumb gusset.
> It's not difficult so far except that I'm on #2 needles and fingering wt. yarn so I'm going slow.


  Looking good Gwen


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning or afternoon to any one who is up and about . It's a lovely morning here in northeast England .Very very frosty and cold but lovely bright blue skies . I have been down to the lake this morning which is about 1 and a half miles from were I live . Took Mishka my dog for a walk . Well I walked slowly in places as it was fairly slippy ,she just ran in figure of 8 laps through the trees and undergrowth it's a bit wild down the lane that we walk . It's her kind of weather. Got home and she is straight out the back door to lay in the middle of the garden . Me I'm straight into the living room were it is warm and cosy


----------



## Swedenme

busyworkerbee said:


> Also a lefty, but taught myself to knit and crochet RHway by accident. However, there are some good videos on Utube for this.


Hello busyworkerbee I taught myself to knit right handed by accident too . Now I'm learning to crochet and have a choice I don't what to do . I'm just playing around with a hook and a couple of different stitches at the moment trying to see which hand I feel most comfortable using


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Aran I did hear about Leelah. I watched an interview with her best friend. I feel sad about Leelah and also feel sad for her friend who said he felt like he hadn't been a good enough friend. Your poem is beautiful and I'm glad it has been so well received. I thought of you immediately when I saw the news broadcast. Blessings to you Aran.


So very sad. And ditto about the poem, it is beautiful Aran.


----------



## sugarsugar

machriste said:


> Julie,
> 
> When I moved once, someone suggested that I pack a "Last used, first needed" box or bag. In it, put things you would need to have in the first couple days in your new place. I put things like coffee pot, coffee, filters, mug, cat food, toilet tissue, kleenex, hand soap, dish soap, some rags, hand towel, dish cloth, kitchen towel, bath towel, shower soap. Everyone's first needed box/bag would be different, but you get the idea.


Good tip. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

page 22.

I heard on the news tonight that 30 homes have been lost in the Adelaide bushfire. Terrible. 

A much more pleasant day here today.. about 23c and calm after the storm. I got quite a bit done outside... weeding, cob webbing, sweeping and moved my poor hydrangeas back to the edge of the verandah. Moved them 2 days ago closer to the house with hopes that they wouldnt get burnt in that heat.... but they still did a bit. Just hot air everywhere I guess. Anyway they have heaps of flowers on still and not dead, so that is a good thing. Hugs to all.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> As my now infamous Gran used to say, "If you don't laugh you'll greet." (Cry) However I got a row for laughing from DH today when I overbalanced getting into the shower and slid gracefully on to my a***! No damage done & I couldn't get up for laughing....that's when I got the row! :roll: :lol:


Oh gosh! LOL..... but please do be careful. Enough damage done! :shock:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Swedenme said:


> Don't want to be the doom and gloom one but for you out there who have husbands who have long term coughs tell them to get to the doctors My husband started with a cough in September and refused to go it turned to A chest infection then septis and he nearly died because the virus attacked all his organs after 2 month in hospital they let him out on the understanding that he goes to the heart clinic every week .at the age of 54 he has been told he will never work again as he has chronic heart failure kidney problems and diabetes now all because he had a cough and they are trying to decide what if anything they can do to help him . We find out in a couple of weeks when they think he will be strong enough to go through an operation .So please get those coughs checked


I, too, developed chronic hear failure from a virus. I suspect swine flu as it went through Adelaide about 2 or 3 months before I was diagnosed. Keep the faith, and with keep with a strict medication schedule and make any changes needed and your hubby will be with you for a long time yet. Because there is no history of heart failure in my family, I actually spent those 2 or 3 months seeing doctors about the various symptoms without any success. It wasn't until I moved back to Queensland, that it was diagnosed. Thank god it was because I had less than 25% heart function and was rapidly getting worse. I also had a massive amount of fluid through my body affecting all my organs. It took 3 weeks of strong fluid medication to reduce this way back. Ironically, one of the symptoms was an uncontrollable cough because of fluid filled lungs.


----------



## Swedenme

busyworkerbee said:


> I, too, developed chronic hear failure from a virus. I suspect swine flu as it went through Adelaide about 2 or 3 months before I was diagnosed. Keep the faith, and with keep with a strict medication schedule and make any changes needed and your hubby will be with you for a long time yet. Because there is no history of heart failure in my family, I actually spent those 2 or 3 months seeing doctors about the various symptoms without any success. It wasn't until I moved back to Queensland, that it was diagnosed. Thank god it was because I had less than 25% heart function and was rapidly getting worse. I also had a massive amount of fluid through my body affecting all my organs. It took 3 weeks of strong fluid medication to reduce this way back. Ironically, one of the symptoms was an uncontrollable cough because of fluid filled lungs.


That is what happened to my husband his body just swelled out his feet looked as if they were going to burst and when I looked at his legs he had got purple blotches everywhere and fluid was filling his lungs that's when the cough got really bad apparently that's your bodies way of trying to clear the fluid from the lungs . He is still taking the medication to reduce fluid along with a load of other medication . I feel like pharmacist . I'm glad you finally got the help you needed .It must have been really scary


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Good morning or afternoon to any one who is up and about . It's a lovely morning here in northeast England .Very very frosty and cold but lovely bright blue skies . I have been down to the lake this morning which is about 1 and a half miles from were I live . Took Mishka my dog for a walk . Well I walked slowly in places as it was fairly slippy ,she just ran in figure of 8 laps through the trees and undergrowth it's a bit wild down the lane that we walk . It's her kind of weather. Got home and she is straight out the back door to lay in the middle of the garden . Me I'm straight into the living room were it is warm and cosy


Good morning, it's been very misty here this morning, but no frost. Sounds like you had a wondeful walk. My son used to have a malamut (spl?), gorgeous blue eyes.

I'm just going to get the fire lit as our boiler has died, but the kitchen and the lounge are nice and warm. Have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> That is what happened to my husband his body just swelled out his feet looked as if they were going to burst and when I looked at his legs he had got purple blotches everywhere and fluid was filling his lungs that's when the cough got really bad apparently that's your bodies way of trying to clear the fluid from the lungs . He is still taking the medication to reduce fluid along with a load of other medication . I feel like pharmacist . I'm glad you finally got the help you needed .It must have been really scary


Sending healing vibe to your husband.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey, very very misty this morning, but it has lifted and now it is just grey. A good day for playing with my tunisian crochet. I must say I rather like it (not tried anything complicated yet). I will take some photos later so you can see what I've been up to. Not sure what I will make of it (Mr P has just said a mess!)

I hope all of you that are suffering with the flu, cold, fires, heat and everything else get some relief soon. Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's been very misty here this morning, but no frost. Sounds like you had a wondeful walk. My son used to have a malamut (spl?), gorgeous blue eyes.
> 
> I'm just going to get the fire lit as our boiler has died, but the kitchen and the lounge are nice and warm. Have a good day.


Mine is an Alaskan malamute they look more like a wolf with a big fluffy tail stuck up in the air they have brown eyes with a mask across the eyes . Hope you get your boiler sorted .Isn't it funny how they always tend to go wrong this time of year


----------



## busyworkerbee

tami_ohio said:


> The little stinker was on the entertainment center the first time DD caught her. It's basically a big rectangular box on wheels covered with a sheet. Maybe 2' high by 2'wide and 6' long. I don't remember what she used to get up there. And she's only chin high above it! Then, upstairs at other grandma's, they keep the lego table pushed up against the TV when not in use, and she was on top of that in front of the TV! Apparently, DD can't sneeze with out Arriana being on top of something by the time she is finished sneezing! :lol: :roll:


I have a niece, niece no 3, who was a holy terror as a toddler. Once she learnt to walk, and climb, it was watch out. She liked to climb onto the loungeroom coffee table while it was usually loaded with hot drinks. I still wonder how she managed to not spill any over herself. Consequently, she has grown up responding to both her name and a nickname, the only one to have a nickname. This was less than a year after the unfortunate 9/11 - her nickname was DOBL (daugher of bin laden). Good news is they do grow out of this phase, hopefully before our nerves fail us.


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Sending healing vibe to your husband.


Thank you


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Mine is an Alaskan malamute they look more like a wolf with a big fluffy tail stuck up in the air they have brown eyes with a mask across the eyes . Hope you get your boiler sorted .Isn't it funny how they always tend to go wrong this time of year


Our boiler first went wrong when I was in the USA in October, but Mr P thought he could make it hang on until the spring :shock: 
Your malamute sounds lovely, I didn't know there was more than one type of them. Mind you I don't know a lot of things :lol:


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm trying to figure out where the post is that said Sam is ok????


In his PM to me on Friday, Sam said, "Kate - I am in the hospital .......tell them I will be home hopefully by the end of the weekend. I'm feeling better just having trouble breathing" And I haven't heard anything since.


----------



## PurpleFi

busyworkerbee said:


> I have a niece, niece no 3, who was a holy terror as a toddler. Once she learnt to walk, and climb, it was watch out. She liked to climb onto the loungeroom coffee table while it was usually loaded with hot drinks. I still wonder how she managed to not spill any over herself. Consequently, she has grown up responding to both her name and a nickname, the only one to have a nickname. This was less than a year after the unfortunate 9/11 - her nickname was DOBL (daugher of bin laden). Good news is they do grow out of this phase, hopefully before our nerves fail us.


At what age do they grow out of it, my gs2 spends most of his time hanging upside down from trees and his Dad is not much better


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> In his PM to me Sam said, "Kate - I am in the hospital .......tell them I will be home hopefully by the end of the weekend. I'm feeling better just having trouble breathing"


I shall keep everything crossed that he gets home soon. Thanks Kate.


----------



## KateB

Ask4j said:


> Sorry to see that Sam is in hospital--holidays can be hard on us. I haven't checked in for several months and see that most everyone is still here. Has Dave from London put in any comments? Miss his Brit humor.


Nice to have you back and I love that avatar! As far as I know Dave has not made any comments on KTP since he left.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Good morning or afternoon to any one who is up and about . It's a lovely morning here in northeast England .Very very frosty and cold but lovely bright blue skies . I have been down to the lake this morning which is about 1 and a half miles from were I live . Took Mishka my dog for a walk . Well I walked slowly in places as it was fairly slippy ,she just ran in figure of 8 laps through the trees and undergrowth it's a bit wild down the lane that we walk . It's her kind of weather. Got home and she is straight out the back door to lay in the middle of the garden . Me I'm straight into the living room were it is warm and cosy


Sounds like a lovely morning. Still dark here and I've been awake for a few hours. That's one thing dogs do for us, is to get us out walking and at the lake, how lovely even if cold and frosty. I wanted to see the meteorite shower but it is overcast here.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Good morning or afternoon to any one who is up and about . It's a lovely morning here in northeast England .Very very frosty and cold but lovely bright blue skies . I have been down to the lake this morning which is about 1 and a half miles from were I live . Took Mishka my dog for a walk . Well I walked slowly in places as it was fairly slippy ,she just ran in figure of 8 laps through the trees and undergrowth it's a bit wild down the lane that we walk . It's her kind of weather. Got home and she is straight out the back door to lay in the middle of the garden . Me I'm straight into the living room were it is warm and cosy


Whereabouts in NE England are you? Don't feel you mustanswer if you don't want that much detail on the web.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's been very misty here this morning, but no frost. Sounds like you had a wondeful walk. My son used to have a malamut (spl?), gorgeous blue eyes.
> 
> I'm just going to get the fire lit as our boiler has died, but the kitchen and the lounge are nice and warm. Have a good day.


Have you heard when it will be replaced yet?


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> And we love Tim, Joy, because of the strength of loving for him in your family. Only the very special are sent here to tackle the challenges that Tim does, day by day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> At what age do they grow out of it, my gs2 spends most of his time hanging upside down from trees and his Dad is not much better


Well I guess with you as a mother/grandmother you can't expect them to grow up in a hurry can you?


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> I, too, developed chronic hear failure from a virus. I suspect swine flu as it went through Adelaide about 2 or 3 months before I was diagnosed. Keep the faith, and with keep with a strict medication schedule and make any changes needed and your hubby will be with you for a long time yet. Because there is no history of heart failure in my family, I actually spent those 2 or 3 months seeing doctors about the various symptoms without any success. It wasn't until I moved back to Queensland, that it was diagnosed. Thank god it was because I had less than 25% heart function and was rapidly getting worse. I also had a massive amount of fluid through my body affecting all my organs. It took 3 weeks of strong fluid medication to reduce this way back. Ironically, one of the symptoms was an uncontrollable cough because of fluid filled lungs.


How awful. I just saw your post which included Swedenme's, which I had also missed. What an awful time you have had and Swedenme's DH. So glad you are doing better Busyworkerbee and do hope Swedenme's DH can be helped.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> That is what happened to my husband his body just swelled out his feet looked as if they were going to burst and when I looked at his legs he had got purple blotches everywhere and fluid was filling his lungs that's when the cough got really bad apparently that's your bodies way of trying to clear the fluid from the lungs . He is still taking the medication to reduce fluid along with a load of other medication . I feel like pharmacist . I'm glad you finally got the help you needed .It must have been really scary


This is ringing a bell with me. When my mother had a stroke she swelled up with her feet and legs that her skin split. We had no idea what was going on and I remember the look of fear in her eyes. She was not diagnosed then, but later was diagnosed with congestive heart failure. Perhaps this was from the heart problem and not the medication.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds like a lovely morning. Still dark here and I've been awake for a few hours. That's one thing dogs do for us, is to get us out walking and at the lake, how lovely even if cold and frosty. I wanted to see the meteorite shower but it is overcast here.


And it's dark here- in fact I should really be heading of to bed as it is 11pm.
Tomorrow morning I going to teach a 10yo how to do magic loop- she wants to learn to knit socks so she can knit her father a pair. So I'm going to start her with a hat through my workshop in a weight yarn she is used to and then once she can do magic loop move her onto the fine yarn.
Her parents run bookshops (in fact David has bought many a book from them, well her father but they have taken over from him) so when her mother asked if I wanted them to come to me or her to me I suggested there- I said that she probably spends enough time surrounded by books to want to do so when out. But we couldn't find enough places to sit anyway.
So I may not be back till tomorrow afternoon assuming I get to sleep of course!


----------



## martina

Thanks for the new tea party. My best wishes to all with health or other problems. My sister came home on the 30th but was re admitted last night due to severe abdominal pains. So please keep her in your prayers. Hopefully this time they will sort her out properly. Take care all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Looking at the news for Australia, I see that 20 more homes have been destroyed. 12 confirmed and 20 more reported. Pets have been lost and pets rescued. People talked about the tornadoes of fire going on. One family had over 16 horses and it would be quite a feat to transport them all. I do so hope they are able to get this under control. Sounded like they think the fire started on one man's property and I so hope he did not start it by having a fire. He says not, but I do think he is suspected. Thankfully they found the 2 missing people. At least that is good news. It sounds like it is terribly close to the city. I know miles/kilometers away, but they can move so fast with wind. Are you smelling the smoke Darowil?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kate, So glad you heard from Sam. I got quite concerned this time. He means so much to all of us and knowing he will be ok is wonderful. Thank you. Obviously I have missed some pages and glad to see that post.


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> Thanks for the new tea party. My best wishes to all with health or other problems. My sister came home on the 30th but was re admitted last night due to severe abdominal pains. So please keep her in your prayers. Hopefully this time they will sort her out properly. Take care all.


Martina, Healing wishes for your sister. I know you must be so worried. Prayers for her.


----------



## darowil

martina said:


> Thanks for the new tea party. My best wishes to all with health or other problems. My sister came home on the 30th but was re admitted last night due to severe abdominal pains. So please keep her in your prayers. Hopefully this time they will sort her out properly. Take care all.


Oh no- this sounds like a different issue which she doesn't need right now.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Looking at the news for Australia, I see that 20 more homes have been destroyed. 12 confirmed and 20 more reported. Pets have been lost and pets rescued. People talked about the tornadoes of fire going on. One family had over 16 horses and it would be quite a feat to transport them all. I do so hope they are able to get this under control. Sounded like they think the fire started on one man's property and I so hope he did not start it by having a fire. He says not, but I do think he is suspected. Thankfully they found the 2 missing people. At least that is good news. It sounds like it is terribly close to the city. I know miles/kilometers away, but they can move so fast with wind. Are you smelling the smoke Darowil?


Your more up to date than me then! My radio station has no reports this late at night so hadn't heard that they have been found.What a relief that they have been found.
Have smelt a bit of smoke, can see the smoke haze over the hills at times.


----------



## busyworkerbee

jheiens said:


> Speaking of our young men with special needs, I am so grateful that y'all have taken Tim into your hearts and care for him as if you actually know him and the really sweet person he is.
> 
> Susan and I were talking this evening about how much we love him and what a sweet young man is growing up to be. You know that we know he has his limits and will not ever live alone and be responsible for his daily life--earning a living, paying his own bills, calling the plumber to fix the leaking pipe, cooking meals, etc. But the joy he brings to our lives so far exceeds what he requires of us all.
> 
> That's all I can do just now to help him handle the probabilities of the future as far as I can see them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Never give up Joy, I have a cousin who was born disabled, possibly from Agent Orange - he was born after his father had served 2 tours of Vietnam with the army. He used to be a champion bowler, in fact at one point was the national disabled champion. He now lives with his girl friend in an attatched unit at the home his parents sold to the girl friends father. He also drives himself and is a volunteer with the SES. He has also done some travelling by himself - in fact he met the current girl friend on a cruise. This is someone that wasn't expected to live as independantly as he does.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> And it's dark here- in fact I should really be heading of to bed as it is 11pm.
> Tomorrow morning I going to teach a 10yo how to do magic loop- she wants to learn to knit socks so she can knit her father a pair. So I'm going to start her with a hat through my workshop in a weight yarn she is used to and then once she can do magic loop move her onto the fine yarn.
> Her parents run bookshops (in fact David has bought many a book from them, well her father but they have taken over from him) so when her mother asked if I wanted them to come to me or her to me I suggested there- I said that she probably spends enough time surrounded by books to want to do so when out. But we couldn't find enough places to sit anyway.
> So I may not be back till tomorrow afternoon assuming I get to sleep of course!


Sweet dreams Darowil. Lovely tradition of passing on your knowledge. You are a good teacher and that is a skill. DH knows there are many wonderful musicians but not all are good teachers. That's too bad there weren't enough places to sit. I LOVE bookstores and libraries and still like the feel of a real book although I do use Audiobooks a lot if I am knitting. I haven't figured out what yarn I want to use for the socks but did finally get off KTP and onto your workshop for the knitting socks with two circular needles. Kehinkle taught me how to do the 2 circular needles at her KAP workshop. I think the Turkish cast-on is different from the one we used in the Magic-Loop but my memory is bad. Must check out to see if the same or different. I think I will like that.  I had some yarn I was going to use but only one skein so trying to figure out if I can knit one sock from the inside and one from the outside if I do them both at the same time and not have them match. Now that's funny because I will often just grab socks and sometimes not have them matching, so perhaps I should quit worrying if the pattern will match or not and just go for it. After all, who will see them but me as I will be wearing them like slippers.  :thumbup: :thumbup:

I've never knit 2 socks at the same time but it would be so wonderful not to have to do that 2nd sock after completing the first. I usually do that with sleeves for sweaters so they are the same length.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> This is ringing a bell with me. When my mother had a stroke she swelled up with her feet and legs that her skin split. We had no idea what was going on and I remember the look of fear in her eyes. She was not diagnosed then, but later was diagnosed with congestive heart failure. Perhaps this was from the heart problem and not the medication.


When we first got my husband to hospital they didn't know what was wrong with him and they did lots of test s . But then the consultant cardiologist came along took one look at his legs and said his heart is failing and moved him to the cardio ward ( can't spell long name )


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> I remember being told that when I moved. I also remember being told the first thing to do when you reach your new home is to make up your bed, so that when you've had enough of unpacking it's ready for you to crawl into!


Very wise- I must remember that!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> When we first got my husband to hospital they didn't know what was wrong with him and they did lots of test s . But then the consultant cardiologist came along took one look at his legs and said his heart is failing and moved him to the cardio ward ( can't spell long name )


Nice that they did that consult and moved him. I will know this for the future. Since her diagnosis they really watch her swelling and she has had build up a few times since. I guess they didn't pick up on this because she was already home when this happened. We were told over the phone that it was probably an allergy to one of the medications. If it had happened while in the hospital, I'll bet someone would have picked up on it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> That really was a lovely experience. What a wonderful way to keep in touch with your grandchildren and you are also building some lovely memories


 :thumbup: indeed!


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam wrote:
I remember being told that when I moved. I also remember being told the first thing to do when you reach your new home is to make up your bed, so that when you've had enough of unpacking it's ready for you to crawl into!



Lurker 2 said:


> Very wise- I must remember that!


Wealth of wisdom on here and how true. I don't remember, but I've probably slept on a mattress with a blanket thrown on it. Being comfortable in a made bed is a lovely idea and having it already made before exhaustion sets in, brilliant. If I ever move again I will remember this. Will also tell friends when they move.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> What a great experience- how great if he keeps it up. hearing Gods word is so important for them


He was 'hungry' for more, but realised he was getting sleepy- I would not be surprised to get a call tonight- but we shall see!


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Sweet dreams Darowil. Lovely tradition of passing on your knowledge. You are a good teacher and that is a skill. DH knows there are many wonderful musicians but not all are good teachers. That's too bad there weren't enough places to sit. I LOVE bookstores and libraries and still like the feel of a real book although I do use Audiobooks a lot if I am knitting. I haven't figured out what yarn I want to use for the socks but did finally get off KTP and onto your workshop for the knitting socks with two circular needles. Kehinkle taught me how to do the 2 circular needles at her KAP workshop. I think the Turkish cast-on is different from the one we used in the Magic-Loop but my memory is bad. Must check out to see if the same or different. I think I will like that.  I had some yarn I was going to use but only one skein so trying to figure out if I can knit one sock from the inside and one from the outside if I do them both at the same time and not have them match. Now that's funny because I will often just grab socks and sometimes not have them matching, so perhaps I should quit worrying if the pattern will match or not and just go for it. After all, who will see them but me as I will be wearing them like slippers.  :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I've never knit 2 socks at the same time but it would be so wonderful not to have to do that 2nd sock after completing the first. I usually do that with sleeves for sweaters so they are the same length.


Yes the Turkish is different (figure of eight in the magic loop). This one is slightly easier and works just as well.
I fyou use the yarn from each end not only will they start in different places they will be reversed as well which is not necessarilly a problem if you don't mind but just be aware, more of a problem is that you will get the yarn tangled on itself all the time. you will need to be really careful with pulling out the yarn and turning the work or you will be driven mad by trying to untangle. Do you have a kitchen scale? If so rewind half the skein and keep them as separate balls.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Good morning or afternoon to any one who is up and about . It's a lovely morning here in northeast England .Very very frosty and cold but lovely bright blue skies . I have been down to the lake this morning which is about 1 and a half miles from were I live . Took Mishka my dog for a walk . Well I walked slowly in places as it was fairly slippy ,she just ran in figure of 8 laps through the trees and undergrowth it's a bit wild down the lane that we walk . It's her kind of weather. Got home and she is straight out the back door to lay in the middle of the garden . Me I'm straight into the living room were it is warm and cosy


That sounds like an ideal way to start the day!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Your more up to date than me then! My radio station has no reports this late at night so hadn't heard that they have been found.What a relief that they have been found.
> Have smelt a bit of smoke, can see the smoke haze over the hills at times.


I guess it is The Advertiser I pulled up online and they have videos available and then also written articles. It showed photos where they believe the fire started. So sad about the toll on the animals. Hope no human lives are lost.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Do you have a photo of this infamous Gran we hear about so often?


This is her with her daughter Jean (my mum's sister) This was taken outside our first house, so must be about 1976 when she would have been 75. She would not have been pleased at me showing a photo of her as she always hated having her picture taken, in fact, the photo that I managed to finally persuade her to have taken with me on my wedding day mysteriously disappeared later....I'm certain she ripped it up! She was the original Kate, then her daughter Rena, then me - all Catherine's but all shortened! She didn't have an easy life - her mother died when she was 4 and her father was left to bring her up on his own. He did a great job, but he used to call her "the child of his old age" although he wouldn't tell her how old he was, and it was only later we found out he had been 40 years older than her mother and was 68 when my gran was born! He died when she was 16 and she moved into the "Girls' Club" which was a hostel for female workers at the thread mill where she worked. She loved it there and stayed until she married my papa when she was 24. They had 4 children, but sadly the oldest (Rena) died of TB when she was only 18 and I don't think my gran ever really got over that. She lost my papa to cancer when he was only 54 and she herself passed on in 1977 aged 76. I still miss her.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Yes the Turksish is different (figure of eight in the magic loop). This one is slightly easier and works just as well.
> I fyou use the yarn from each end not only will they start in different places they will be reversed as well which is not necessarilly a problem if you don't mind but just be aware, more of a problem is that you will get the yarn tangled on itself all the time. you will need to be really careful with pulling out the yarn and turning the work or you will be driven mad by trying to untangle. Do you have a kitchen scale? If so rewind half the skein and keep them as separate balls.


It does sound like a huge problem with tangling. So glad I mentioned it and that you warned me. Think I will look for some sock yarn where I can have the 2 skeins. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you soooooooo much!


----------



## darowil

And now I really am going so see you all sometime tomorrow (or today for Julie) and tomorrow is less than half an hour away for me.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> While by no means on the scale of the fires in Australia, spare a thought for the people of inland Canterbury and Otago in the South Island- they also have scrub fires, and the latest report is 30 homes near Twizel are having to be evacuated. Temperatures have been up around 34 C in places- again not to be compared with Australia, but the result is not good.


I must admit wondering where Tasmanians would go if they had wildfires. I also saw a picture taken of nearby smoke in a part of Adelaide that I used to work. One of the paper runs ran near the current fire zone. Just the thought of the smoke is enough to bother me now. So glad that Margaret and David and daughter are further away than that.

On the other end, I was caught one afternoon during a quick run to the store behind where I lived by freezing rain comprised of very small hail mixed in the rain. What made it worse, is that I had made it to the store before it started and while I was wearing a jacket, it had been a fairly warm day and I was wearing shorts and thongs. My poor feet froze before I got home and into a hot shower.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I just had a lovely experience- Bronwen and I had discussed earlier in the afternoon the DGD was ready to pass the 'Children's Bible' to her little brother- she and I used to read it by telephone at night when she was about three and four years old. I got a text just before 9 p.m., wondering if I was ready to start? DGS really liked the idea- so the phone was handed to him and we sorted out that he wanted to read from the Frontispiece, which meant very quickly we came to the contents, but we got over that problem and have read Genesis 1, 2 and 3, up to Adam and Eve being told to leave the Garden of Eden. He really wanted to go on but it was starting to grow dark so I reminded him how to switch off the phone and we said 'good night'. I would not be surprised if I get a call tomorrow night! Thank goodness I had had the foresight to get the 0800 number (free-calling number) back- it has taken a while but great that it will now be used!


How nice for you Julie!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> This is her with her daughter Jean (my mum's sister) This was taken outside our first house, so must be about 1976 when she would have been 75. She would not have been pleased at me showing a photo of her as she always hated having her picture taken, in fact, the photo that I managed to finally persuade her to have taken with me on my wedding day mysteriously disappeared later....I'm certain she ripped it up! She was the original Kate, then her daughter Rena, then me - all Catherine's but all shortened! She didn't have an easy life - her mother died when she was 4 and her father was left to bring her up on his own. He did a great job, but he used to call her "the child of his old age" although he wouldn't tell her how old he was, and it was only later we found out he had been 40 years older than her mother and was 68 when my gran was born! He died when she was 16 and she moved into the "Girls' Club" which was a hostel for female workers at the thread mill where she worked. She loved it there and stayed until she married my papa when she was 24. They had 4 children, but sadly the oldest (Rena) died of TB when she was only 18 and I don't think my gran ever really got over that. She lost my papa to cancer when he was only 54 and she herself passed on in 1977 aged 76. I still miss her.


What a lovely photo of her. I was thinking last night how I wish we could have all her sayings. I love them. Beautiful ladies in your family!! What a shame the wedding photo disappeared. Sounds like she was a lady to make the best of what life gave her and it wasn't easy, that's for sure.


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Whereabouts in NE England are you? Don't feel you mustanswer if you don't want that much detail on the web.


I live on the out skirts of middlesbrough right at the top of Yorkshire 
It is lovely countryside round here .By car in one direction I'm half an hour away from Whitby a smallish seaside town connected to the Dracula stories and of course to Captain Cook Who was born in the village of Marton 10 minutes away from where I live .Then in the other direction I'm 40 minutes north of York which is of course a medieval city . Then there is Durham with it's lovely historic Cathedral built in the 11th century . I love that you can just drive of in any direction and you are sure to find some historic buildings or ruins and lovely rivers and streams . Even the lake I walk to with the dog is from Victorian times there are two of them one smaller and higher up than the other with a waterfall between the two both man made by some rich land owner of the time oops was that to much information I'll stop now


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> I guess it is The Advertiser I pulled up online and they have videos available and then also written articles. It showed photos where they believe the fire started. So sad about the toll on the animals. Hope no human lives are lost.


The Advertiser is our states only daily newspaper. Though it doesn't come out Sunday- that is the Sunday Mail.
While I get a daily on line paper from them I had never gone ot their website before- been reading about the fires instead of going to bed!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And now I really am going so see you all sometime tomorrow (or today for Julie) and tomorrow is less than half an hour away for me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I just had a lovely experience- Bronwen and I had discussed earlier in the afternoon the DGD was ready to pass the 'Children's Bible' to her little brother- she and I used to read it by telephone at night when she was about three and four years old. I got a text just before 9 p.m., wondering if I was ready to start? DGS really liked the idea- so the phone was handed to him and we sorted out that he wanted to read from the Frontispiece, which meant very quickly we came to the contents, but we got over that problem and have read Genesis 1, 2 and 3, up to Adam and Eve being told to leave the Garden of Eden. He really wanted to go on but it was starting to grow dark so I reminded him how to switch off the phone and we said 'good night'. I would not be surprised if I get a call tomorrow night! Thank goodness I had had the foresight to get the 0800 number (free-calling number) back- it has taken a while but great that it will now be used!


What a lovely thing to do. I never thought of reading to them over the phone. Very creative and so nice since you live further away from them. It will create a bond and a memory they will never forget. I love this idea. Yes, the toll free number was brilliant also.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> How nice for you Julie!


Indeed it was, Kate! Can't get enough of him!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> The Advertiser is our only states daily newspaper. Though it doesn't come out Sunday- that is the Sunday Mail.
> While I get a daily on line paper from them I had never gone ot their website before- been reading about the fires instead of going to bed!


Sounds like the internet pulled up a good source then. Not enough on the internet new I pulled up here so I googled Australia news and that gave me lots of information. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I have done this for New Zealand too since Julie lives there.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Okay, as caught up as I am going to get.

Positive thought for the day - I had a lovely relaxing day today and had some fun with 2 fur babies, we temporarily are providing a home for my niece's German Spitz (looks like a pomeranian with a foxy face. A very high energy puppy who has been a little neglected because DS wouldn't let her take him to island for holidays. Other sibs who were supposed to take care of him let his coat get a little too matted.

On a less positive note, I can understand where Aran's young friend felt with the lack of understanding from her family. I have been there for other reasons, including a preference for my own gender. I also know, first hand, the devestation that suicide by truck causes the truck driver, a family friend walked away from the industry after this happened to him (a driver deliberately drove under him and this car exploded). A wonderful poem, and to the point, Aran.

The depression demons are trying to do my head in yet again, so making myself keep busy with mindless activites as well as reading here. I have made 2 dishclothes in the last 2 days.

Shirley, glad to hear you have a doctor in your new home that you are really happy with. I know that, having found a female doctor that I can tell is listening to me, helps. My previous one hadn't addressed a couple of minor issues that were bothering me.

Somehow, I am not surprised Sam has also ended up in his health spa again. I have seen the news of how bad this winter has been, not what Sam needs with his breathing issues.

Prayers for all our ill and injured, either physical or mental.

Love the kiddy pics, they are so delightful when very young.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> What a lovely thing to do. I never thought of reading to them over the phone. Very creative and so nice since you live further away from them. It will create a bond and a memory they will never forget. I love this idea. Yes, the toll free number was brilliant also.


I think it was Bronwen who first thought of it- quite a number of years ago- we did read lots more than just the Bible, too. Margaret Mahy is one name that comes to mind.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> This is her with her daughter Jean (my mum's sister) This was taken outside our first house, so must be about 1976 when she would have been 75. She would not have been pleased at me showing a photo of her as she always hated having her picture taken, in fact, the photo that I managed to finally persuade her to have taken with me on my wedding day mysteriously disappeared later....I'm certain she ripped it up! She was the original Kate, then her daughter Rena, then me - all Catherine's but all shortened! She didn't have an easy life - her mother died when she was 4 and her father was left to bring her up on his own. He did a great job, but he used to call her "the child of his old age" although he wouldn't tell her how old he was, and it was only later we found out he had been 40 years older than her mother and was 68 when my gran was born! He died when she was 16 and she moved into the "Girls' Club" which was a hostel for female workers at the thread mill where she worked. She loved it there and stayed until she married my papa when she was 24. They had 4 children, but sadly the oldest (Rena) died of TB when she was only 18 and I don't think my gran ever really got over that. She lost my papa to cancer when he was only 54 and she herself passed on in 1977 aged 76. I still miss her.


You quote her so often it is clear she was important to you- and worth quoting, not everyone comes out with such pithy sayings. Thanks for the photo we hear from her so often nice to have seen her!


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> I must admit wondering where Tasmanians would go if they had wildfires. I also saw a picture taken of nearby smoke in a part of Adelaide that I used to work. One of the paper runs ran near the current fire zone. Just the thought of the smoke is enough to bother me now. So glad that Margaret and David and daughter are further away than that.
> 
> On the other end, I was caught one afternoon during a quick run to the store behind where I lived by freezing rain comprised of very small hail mixed in the rain. What made it worse, is that I had made it to the store before it started and while I was wearing a jacket, it had been a fairly warm day and I was wearing shorts and thongs. My poor feet froze before I got home and into a hot shower.


Our weather cxan change very suddenly as you know. Seems to happen less often than I remeber it when younger. Wonder whether that is just my memory seeing it more often and extreme or an actual change?


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> And might I add that in addition to these beautiful souls trapped inside these bodies and minds who live each day as heroes/heroines, their caretakers are amazing. It is wonderful when God gives them someone like Pacer or Ohio Joy in their lives to make sure that not only are their physical needs met, but they are given unconditional love and help in learning boundaries too. It is a special person who does this and sadly not every child born like this finds this. My brother has disabilities but is able to work as a janitor, albeit slow as he is such a perfectionist. He has someone very, very special in his life who helps him and I thank God every day for that. I know I have never felt the pain he has of being made fun of by other students when he was younger, or now having people not want him around because he is loud and different. I can only tell you that it fills my heart with joy and sadness and my eyes with tears to think of what Tim goes through each day. It is all he knows but I send him love and admiration and you too Joy. Mary, you too have accomplished so much with Matthew, but you realize that there are those surprising moments when he has made strides forward and then suddenly reaches that barrier. It amazes me that he can go to weddings and even KAP where we are definitely not quiet. You have helped him to find ways of being with others and still finding his own quiet space. He literally amazed me. Joy, Pacer, and any others with those very special people in their lives at varying levels of coping with life love, thanks for the special things you do and give of yourself every day. You remind me I need to call my brother and let him know I love him.


Very well put, Daralene. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Busyworkerbee, How awful for the driver of the truck. My aunt was driving and someone took a dive off an overpass into her car. It was horrible. Almost killed her and I don't think she ever got over the trauma. I know that when someone is depressed and feel no hope they are not thinking of this. Just so sad all the way around. Big Hugs to you!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Very well put, Daralene. :thumbup:


Yes, and something I should add is that caregivers who never get time off, need a break. I do hope this happens from time to time to prevent burnout. :wink: Problem is, it is so difficult to have someone take over so you can get away.


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> This is her with her daughter Jean (my mum's sister) This was taken outside our first house, so must be about 1976 when she would have been 75. She would not have been pleased at me showing a photo of her as she always hated having her picture taken, in fact, the photo that I managed to finally persuade her to have taken with me on my wedding day mysteriously disappeared later....I'm certain she ripped it up! She was the original Kate, then her daughter Rena, then me - all Catherine's but all shortened! She didn't have an easy life - her mother died when she was 4 and her father was left to bring her up on his own. He did a great job, but he used to call her "the child of his old age" although he wouldn't tell her how old he was, and it was only later we found out he had been 40 years older than her mother and was 68 when my gran was born! He died when she was 16 and she moved into the "Girls' Club" which was a hostel for female workers at the thread mill where she worked. She loved it there and stayed until she married my papa when she was 24. They had 4 children, but sadly the oldest (Rena) died of TB when she was only 18 and I don't think my gran ever really got over that. She lost my papa to cancer when he was only 54 and she herself passed on in 1977 aged 76. I still miss her.


Lovely photo and some sad but also happy memories that you can remember you gran with .


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> I must admit wondering where Tasmanians would go if they had wildfires. I also saw a picture taken of nearby smoke in a part of Adelaide that I used to work. One of the paper runs ran near the current fire zone. Just the thought of the smoke is enough to bother me now. So glad that Margaret and David and daughter are further away than that.
> 
> On the other end, I was caught one afternoon during a quick run to the store behind where I lived by freezing rain comprised of very small hail mixed in the rain. What made it worse, is that I had made it to the store before it started and while I was wearing a jacket, it had been a fairly warm day and I was wearing shorts and thongs. My poor feet froze before I got home and into a hot shower.


That was quite a fast switch in the weather. Poor footsies.

I really must get off here. DH is awake and time to start the day.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> I live on the out skirts of middlesbrough right at the top of Yorkshire
> It is lovely countryside round here .By car in one direction I'm half an hour away from Whitby a smallish seaside town connected to the Dracula stories and of course to Captain Cook Who was born in the village of Marton 10 minutes away from where I live .Then in the other direction I'm 40 minutes north of York which is of course a medieval city . Then there is Durham with it's lovely historic Cathedral built in the 11th century . I love that you can just drive of in any direction and you are sure to find some historic buildings or ruins and lovely rivers and streams . Even the lake I walk to with the dog is from Victorian times there are two of them one smaller and higher up than the other with a waterfall between the two both man made by some rich land owner of the time oops was that to much information I'll stop now


I've stayed in Middlesbrough a few times! My grandfather came from the area and I visited his niece a few times. It is a lovely area indeed. I've been to those places (other than the waterfalls I don't think I saw them). One of the first places on my first trip back in 1978 was to Robin Hoods Bay which I loved. Then when about 20 years later I took the girls I was worried I wouldn't like it as much but still loved it. 
Last year one of the workshops (or was it 2013 JUlie?) was Guernseys/Ganseys and I discovered that there is (not surprisingly) a Robins Hood Bay gansey but haven't been able to see a detailed enough picture to work out what done (not that I am good at this) or found a patttern. I woul dlike to knit one if ever I can find a pattern. Peggy took me to Durham as well on that trip- the first Englsih cathedral I visited. Whitby too I seem to remember though went back with my girls as well- some of the Australian history for them to make it even more interesting.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Busyworkerbee, How awful for the driver of the truck. My aunt was driving and someone took a dive off an overpass into her car. It was horrible. Almost killed her and I don't think she ever got over the trauma. I know that when someone is depressed and feel no hope they are not thinking of this. Just so sad all the way around. Big Hugs to you!


One of the road accidents just before Christmas which killed 2 people was probaly an attempted suicde. He survived but killed 2 people in his attempt (assuming that the reports in the Advertiser were accurate).


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Okay, as caught up as I am going to get.
> 
> Positive thought for the day - I had a lovely relaxing day today and had some fun with 2 fur babies, we temporarily are providing a home for my niece's German Spitz (looks like a pomeranian with a foxy face. A very high energy puppy who has been a little neglected because DS wouldn't let her take him to island for holidays. Other sibs who were supposed to take care of him let his coat get a little too matted.
> 
> On a less positive note, I can understand where Aran's young friend felt with the lack of understanding from her family. I have been there for other reasons, including a preference for my own gender. I also know, first hand, the devestation that suicide by truck causes the truck driver, a family friend walked away from the industry after this happened to him (a driver deliberately drove under him and this car exploded). A wonderful poem, and to the point, Aran.
> 
> The depression demons are trying to do my head in yet again, so making myself keep busy with mindless activites as well as reading here. I have made 2 dishclothes in the last 2 days.
> 
> Shirley, glad to hear you have a doctor in your new home that you are really happy with. I know that, having found a female doctor that I can tell is listening to me, helps. My previous one hadn't addressed a couple of minor issues that were bothering me.
> 
> Somehow, I am not surprised Sam has also ended up in his health spa again. I have seen the news of how bad this winter has been, not what Sam needs with his breathing issues.
> 
> Prayers for all our ill and injured, either physical or mental.
> 
> Love the kiddy pics, they are so delightful when very young.


Seems to be a bad time for the depression demons- you are the third person today to say they feeling bad with it.
It must be so hard to drive again after driving the vehicle that kills someone even if it isn't your fault. Same for the bowler who bowled the ball that killed Phil Hughes- he has though gone back to playing first class cricket and done well whihc was good to hear.


----------



## jknappva

Ask4j said:


> Sorry to see that Sam is in hospital--holidays can be hard on us. I haven't checked in for several months and see that most everyone is still here. Has Dave from London put in any comments? Miss his Brit humor.


So glad you decided to drop by! Don't be a stranger..be sure to visit more often.
Junek


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds like the internet pulled up a good source then. Not enough on the internet new I pulled up here so I googled Australia news and that gave me lots of information. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I have done this for New Zealand too since Julie lives there.


Without going onto the CFS website (the Country Fire Services) not likely to get much better, and I have avoided going onto this site- it has been experinecing loads of traffic and figured it needed to be kept open for those who needed to be kept up to date for safty reasons.

And I'm now starting to feel tired so mayb eI really should go this time before I get past being tired- and it is now mOnday for me. Heather has another 15 minutes to go.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> These young people are real heroes for what they face every minute of their life. Makes me feel ashamed when I get so frustrated over something that doesn't really matter.
> 
> I hear your concerns and that is a hard one to deal with. May God give you a very long and wonderful life.


We've heard so much about Tim and Matthew (of course, some met Matthew at the KAP) that, to me, they seem like part of my family. I enjoy their triumphs and grieve over their struggles. 
I feel honored to share in their lives!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Mary Jo and Tami, for your words. Most of the time I can't find the words either.
> '
> Mary Jo, Tim won't be able to be on his own. What the autism doesn't keep him from remembering to do, the CP and its spasticity will prevent him from being able to carry out. Work that involves paying attention to numbers or units or details will not keep his mind focused long enough to accomplish the tasks assigned to him. Other areas of employment involving physical activity will be impossible for the most part because his mobility is limited by his need for the Kaye walker needing two hands to move it. Without it, he cannot get from Point A to Point B. He has a good mind and a loving heart, but he cannot keep himself focused for any length of time without help.
> 
> Practical things such as opening a tube of toothpaste and applying it to his brush are impossible for him. Completely dressing himself and tying his shoes or even getting the AFO braces onto his feet and then inside his shoes are beyond the abilities of his hands and attention span. So that sort of facility/opportunity is out of his range. He will never be Pacer's Matthew. Tim is perhaps more sociable with strangers and comfortable around them but he drifts off into his own thoughts and the music that flows through them; nor will he ever be able to support himself financially.
> 
> None of which removes one iota of his value as a person--to us or to God, as Pacer knows.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's wonderful that you and Tim's family see his beautiful soul regardless of his limitations. God sure chose his family well when he sent him to you!
Have the gosling family moved into their new home yet?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> I so agree with you Joy. I so often think that Matthew should be able to do more and then those moments arise that blow me away. Last week we were in a comfortable group of people, but he needed me to go to the prize table with him as he thought he would have to chose a candle as a gift and he had to get something and put it into a bucket that was next to the bride to be and he would have to walk past people sitting at two different tables. Neither of those tasks were going to happen without me going with him to do the task. It was funny watching him dig out all of the orange M & M's and leaving all the white ones in the container on the table. He never did eat any of the white ones.


And Matthew is equally as fortunate, as are you, that God chose to send him to you!
We have such wonderful families in this group!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Oh her help was invaluable! She was a taste tester!
> 
> Do you think D loves his little sister? I know he does, even if he won't admit it!
> 
> As soon as D is finished putting in the M & M's, he was back to whatever he had been doing before.


Looks like everyone had fun. The Grands are so cute!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> No, you aren't alone, but as it is 12:25 AM here, I am headed for bed! It's very hard to believe that it is 54°F (12.2C) on 3 January here in northern Ohio! This very unusual for us. It should be colder, and the rain we are getting should be snow! Mind you, I am glad it isn't snow, since it has been raining all day.
> 
> Prayers for all. Good night/good morning!


Today, we're having a Jan. warm up for one day!! Predicted high of 74f. Not that unusual for us, but I know it is for Ohio. Of course, by the middle of the week the temperature will drop like a rock to a high in the low 30's.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> While by no means on the scale of the fires in Australia, spare a thought for the people of inland Canterbury and Otago in the South Island- they also have scrub fires, and the latest report is 30 homes near Twizel are having to be evacuated. Temperatures have been up around 34 C in places- again not to be compared with Australia, but the result is not good.


I'll add this to my prayers. So sad to lose everything but your life!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I just had a lovely experience- Bronwen and I had discussed earlier in the afternoon the DGD was ready to pass the 'Children's Bible' to her little brother- she and I used to read it by telephone at night when she was about three and four years old. I got a text just before 9 p.m., wondering if I was ready to start? DGS really liked the idea- so the phone was handed to him and we sorted out that he wanted to read from the Frontispiece, which meant very quickly we came to the contents, but we got over that problem and have read Genesis 1, 2 and 3, up to Adam and Eve being told to leave the Garden of Eden. He really wanted to go on but it was starting to grow dark so I reminded him how to switch off the phone and we said 'good night'. I would not be surprised if I get a call tomorrow night! Thank goodness I had had the foresight to get the 0800 number (free-calling number) back- it has taken a while but great that it will now be used!


That's wonderful, Julie. I'm so glad you had that lovely experience to brighten the bleakness you've had in the last few months. I hope this will be a nightly occurrence you can look forward to.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

London Girl said:


> Hi Gwen! I was at home for Christmas with DH but went to Venice with my friend on 9th December, it was wonderful, bright blue skies and all those wonderful buildings and bridges! My DD and SIL took the gks to Spain over Christmas and DS and family are in New Zealand so it was a quiet holiday but we were able to Skype both families on Christmas Day!
> Wishing you a very happy & healthy 2015!! xxx


Sounds like you had a wonderful Christmas, June. I'm so glad you dropped in to visit!
Junek


----------



## pacer

darowil said:


> At Christmas lunch the wine was a dry sparkling red- the three features I don't like in a wine. Fortuntally my BIL did bring out a wine that was much more suited to me (not as sweet as Moscato but acceptable). I will enjoy a sparkling moscato but not as much as the non-sparkling -also happy with a pink moscato.
> 
> As I said to one of our newbies we provide almost any drink!


I haven't seen a pink Moscato wine. I will have to check into that one.


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> That is what happened to my husband his body just swelled out his feet looked as if they were going to burst and when I looked at his legs he had got purple blotches everywhere and fluid was filling his lungs that's when the cough got really bad apparently that's your bodies way of trying to clear the fluid from the lungs . He is still taking the medication to reduce fluid along with a load of other medication . I feel like pharmacist . I'm glad you finally got the help you needed .It must have been really scary


I'm praying your husband can recover some, if not all of his good health.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Thanks for the new tea party. My best wishes to all with health or other problems. My sister came home on the 30th but was re admitted last night due to severe abdominal pains. So please keep her in your prayers. Hopefully this time they will sort her out properly. Take care all.


I'm so sorry she's still having problems. She'll definitely be in my prayers!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Have you heard when it will be replaced yet?


They have put 12 Feb as the date, but the new boiler is being delivered tomorrow. So l will ring them ehen it is hear and do the poor frail little old lady act to see if they can come sooner x


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> This is her with her daughter Jean (my mum's sister) This was taken outside our first house, so must be about 1976 when she would have been 75. She would not have been pleased at me showing a photo of her as she always hated having her picture taken, in fact, the photo that I managed to finally persuade her to have taken with me on my wedding day mysteriously disappeared later....I'm certain she ripped it up! She was the original Kate, then her daughter Rena, then me - all Catherine's but all shortened! She didn't have an easy life - her mother died when she was 4 and her father was left to bring her up on his own. He did a great job, but he used to call her "the child of his old age" although he wouldn't tell her how old he was, and it was only later we found out he had been 40 years older than her mother and was 68 when my gran was born! He died when she was 16 and she moved into the "Girls' Club" which was a hostel for female workers at the thread mill where she worked. She loved it there and stayed until she married my papa when she was 24. They had 4 children, but sadly the oldest (Rena) died of TB when she was only 18 and I don't think my gran ever really got over that. She lost my papa to cancer when he was only 54 and she herself passed on in 1977 aged 76. I still miss her.


What a lovely picture!! I know you treasure it.
Junek


----------



## pacer

KateB said:


> In his PM to me on Friday, Sam said, "Kate - I am in the hospital .......tell them I will be home hopefully by the end of the weekend. I'm feeling better just having trouble breathing" And I haven't heard anything since.


Last year he said he be in for the weekend and it ended up being more like a week so I suspect that he could be in for a bit until he is much more comfortable with his breathing. Probably best with the huge changes in temperatures right now. This cold front coming in could really take a toll on him if it reaches northern Ohio.


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> I live on the out skirts of middlesbrough right at the top of Yorkshire
> It is lovely countryside round here .By car in one direction I'm half an hour away from Whitby a smallish seaside town connected to the Dracula stories and of course to Captain Cook Who was born in the village of Marton 10 minutes away from where I live .Then in the other direction I'm 40 minutes north of York which is of course a medieval city . Then there is Durham with it's lovely historic Cathedral built in the 11th century . I love that you can just drive of in any direction and you are sure to find some historic buildings or ruins and lovely rivers and streams . Even the lake I walk to with the dog is from Victorian times there are two of them one smaller and higher up than the other with a waterfall between the two both man made by some rich land owner of the time oops was that to much information I'll stop now


Not too much information at all. I love hearing about areas where everyone lives. I'd love to see pictures when it warms up. It sounds lovely!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> They have put 12 Feb as the date, but the new boiler is being delivered tomorrow. So l will ring them ehen it is hear and do the poor frail little old lady act to see if they can come sooner x


I'm glad that I'm not the only one to take advantage of their age!! Of course, I have a few more years than you!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> While by no means on the scale of the fires in Australia, spare a thought for the people of inland Canterbury and Otago in the South Island- they also have scrub fires, and the latest report is 30 homes near Twizel are having to be evacuated. Temperatures have been up around 34 C in places- again not to be compared with Australia, but the result is not good.


You have to feel sorry for people anywhere when there are fires raging. Fires are so unpredictable. And most things ARE flammable.


----------



## nittergma

I just finished reading page 2 and thought I'd comment. I do hope I can keep up this week I missed so much last week. 
Darowil thanks for filling in last minute and including your summary and Kate's pics. 
I'm sorry to hear about Sam and hope it's a brief stay. I have heard of an awful lot of people with breathing issues one of our family friends is in the hospital with pneumonia and has serious complications with it, very scary.
Betty, I hope your feeling better or able to get some medical attention.
Busyworkerbee, I'm sorry to hear about your job and trust your life stabilizes soon.
Kate,Agness and Railyn I agree with Luke "ow, ow, ow!!"


----------



## nittergma

I don't know why I pushed "send" (it's 10am and I'm falling asleep?!) Anyway I wanted to welcome the new ones LadyBecket, Shepherd, and Swedenme to the tea party! I know you'll enjoy reading and soon become hooked.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> Then in the other direction I'm 40 minutes north of York which is of course a medieval city . there are two of them one smaller and higher up than the other with a waterfall between the two both man made by some rich land owner of the time oops was that to much information I'll stop now


No, not too much info at all. I've been to York twice and loved the city. Grandkids loved the market and I thought it safe enough to let them run around w/o me for a bit -- they were 10 and 11 and told to stay together--but this was 20+ years ago. My favorite thing was "The Major" a steam calliope. I purchased a couple of the tapes he was selling-- perk you right up to listen to them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

We got a couple inches of snow last night, haven't been out to tell if it is icy under it because temp is 7F (-14C). I'd like to get the sidewalk cleaned off but not at this temp. Maybe by noon when it is to be 18F. The sun is shining brightly so if I can get walk cleared it will dry out nicely. Those in the east, this stuff is probably headed your way. We were supposedly on the fringe of the storm so imagine eastern part of KS got much more.


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> What a fabulous photo., he is so gorgeous x


I agree :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Well I guess with you as a mother/grandmother you can't expect them to grow up in a hurry can you?


That's true, as you know since l turned 60 l started acting my shoe size 6 1/2 UK) which makes me just a bit younger than LM!


----------



## TNS

Aran, that is a very powerful poem of yours. I cannot pretend to fully understand the total despair of the poor girl as you can, but your empathy shines through. How devastating for everyone, and so very sad that her family was unable to accept her as her own person. The more I learn of it the more I think that gender is a sliding scale of male- and female-ness, and that the person is more important than the label.


----------



## RookieRetiree

martina said:


> Thanks for the new tea party. My best wishes to all with health or other problems. My sister came home on the 30th but was re admitted last night due to severe abdominal pains. So please keep her in your prayers. Hopefully this time they will sort her out properly. Take care all.


I've been continuing my prayers for your DS -- so sorry that she's back in the hospital. Hope they figure out what's going on and get her well soon. More hugs..how are you doing?


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I've stayed in Middlesbrough a few times! My grandfather came from the area and I visited his niece a few times. It is a lovely area indeed. I've been to those places (other than the waterfalls I don't think I saw them). One of the first places on my first trip back in 1978 was to Robin Hoods Bay which I loved. Then when about 20 years later I took the girls I was worried I wouldn't like it as much but still loved it.
> Last year one of the workshops (or was it 2013 JUlie?) was Guernseys/Ganseys and I discovered that there is (not surprisingly) a Robins Hood Bay gansey but haven't been able to see a detailed enough picture to work out what done (not that I am good at this) or found a patttern. I woul dlike to knit one if ever I can find a pattern. Peggy took me to Durham as well on that trip- the first Englsih cathedral I visited. Whitby too I seem to remember though went back with my girls as well- some of the Australian history for them to make it even more interesting.


We started at the end of April, 2014. Seems a very long time ago- I certainly traveled an amazing journey through that class- learned a lot.
Margaret, have you not yet looked at Gladys Thompson's _PATTERNS FOR GUERNSEYS, JERSEYS & ARANS fishermen's sweaters from the British Isles_ pp 51/2. There is not much, but that is the authenticated design from Robin Hood's Bay.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

This was posted on the latest digest under "knitting glass" and the site is worth a look. In the digest posts there is an explanation of how she does it (partly using the "lost wax" tech from jewelry making).

http://www.carolmilne.com/artwork/cid_110/knitting_brand_brknitted.html


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'll add this to my prayers. So sad to lose everything but your life!
> Junek


It is too early yet to hear an up-date on the news- nearly an hour to go- but thanks any way, June!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That's wonderful, Julie. I'm so glad you had that lovely experience to brighten the bleakness you've had in the last few months. I hope this will be a nightly occurrence you can look forward to.
> Junek


Bronwen was thinking more of Weekly- but we will wait and see what the little fellow wants.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> They have put 12 Feb as the date, but the new boiler is being delivered tomorrow. So l will ring them ehen it is hear and do the poor frail little old lady act to see if they can come sooner x


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> You have to feel sorry for people anywhere when there are fires raging. Fires are so unpredictable. And most things ARE flammable.


Sadly, that is true- especially these new man-made materials that are being used in house construction- there is very little in the place that is actually timber! (for instance). And I don't trust what they will produce (chemically) while combusting!


----------



## Pup lover

Cashmeregma said:


> It does sound like a huge problem with tangling. So glad I mentioned it and that you warned me. Think I will look for some sock yarn where I can have the 2 skeins. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you soooooooo much!


Talking of tangling I'm working on a shawl that you can knit the border on the same time or not your choice. The main body of the shawl uses two different balls of yarn itself if you do the border at the same time you add another ball for a total of three. I tried it twice then got rid of the border and will do it after the main body is done. Knitting is supposed to be a fun challenge not hair pulling!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love these pictures. You're a good grandma and such sweet children.


tami_ohio said:


> Oh her help was invaluable! She was a taste tester!
> 
> Do you think D loves his little sister? I know he does, even if he won't admit it!
> 
> As soon as D is finished putting in the M & M's, he was back to whatever he had been doing before.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm going to frog back on the glove a little bit. I don't like the way my join looks at the thumb. Will TTYL .


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Well I guess with you as a mother/grandmother you can't expect them to grow up in a hurry can you?


I think Purple can even knit while she's hanging upside down from a tree!!


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> Thanks for the new tea party. My best wishes to all with health or other problems. My sister came home on the 30th but was re admitted last night due to severe abdominal pains. So please keep her in your prayers. Hopefully this time they will sort her out properly. Take care all.


Sorry to hear your sister is back in hospital again. Lets hope they do get it sorted properly this time. Not what you want at the start of a New Year, or any time for that matter.


----------



## Pup lover

Julie what a great way to connect and bond with the grands!

Kate a lovely picture of your aunt and gran. 

Martina so sorry your sister is back in the hospital hope they can get her sorted out quickly. 

Prayers for all those being affected by the fires hope they are able to get them under control quickly. 

Aran a lovely tribute. So sorry this happens to too many.

Depression is not an easy thing to deal with, this being stated as an observer of two close family members deal with it. It's hard to watch from the outside cant imagine being the one in it. Prayers for support understanding and love needed to get those dealing with it thru it

Have been up since 6 housework done for the day a pot of chicken soup made. We have gotten a little bit of freezing rain, snowing now and awful winds and really cold temps. Winter has finally arrived! Wind and subzero temps are supposed to be here thru Wednesday or Thursday and they are saying up to 6 inches of snow tomorrow i believe. Going to knit and watch Murder She Wrote.

Prayers and hugs


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly, that is true- especially these new man-made materials that are being used in house construction- there is very little in the place that is actually timber! (for instance). And I don't trust what they will produce (chemically) while combusting!


That plastic siding they have now is terrible, goes up like kindling. I'm amazed it can be used especially in cities where houses are so close together. A few years ago in Edmonton one house caught fire & 10 or 12 were burned before they could get it under control because they were so close together & all had vinyl siding.


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> I'm glad that I'm not the only one to take advantage of their age!! Of course, I have a few more years than you!
> Junek


If we have to grow old we may as well use it to our advantage!! I find the frail little old lady works a treat!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Martina, sorry you sister is back in hospital, hope she is feeling better soon.
Julie, I'm so glad you got your long-distance package again, it is so good that you are able to keep in touch with friends & family & being able to read to your GS will keep you so much closer with him when you are so far away.
Swedeme, I hope your visit to the cardiologist will find an effective treatment for your DH, so good that your home is paid for so that is one less stress in your life. Hopefully he had some disability insurance through his work as well. What a stressful time for you having both your DH & DS sick with such serious problems.
Joy & Pacer, I agree with Daralene, the boys are so lucky to have such wonderful caregivers who encourage them to be all they can be.
Beautiful & sunny hear this morning but a balmy -30C/-23F but also a wind so wind chill is -44C/-47F. I'm staying inside.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Julie what a great way to connect and bond with the grands!
> 
> Kate a lovely picture of your aunt and gran.
> 
> Martina so sorry your sister is back in the hospital hope they can get her sorted out quickly.
> 
> Prayers for all those being affected by the fires hope they are able to get them under control quickly.
> 
> Aran a lovely tribute. So sorry this happens to too many.
> 
> Depression is not an easy thing to deal with, this being stated as an observer of two close family members deal with it. It's hard to watch from the outside cant imagine being the one in it. Prayers for support understanding and love needed to get those dealing with it thru it
> 
> Have been up since 6 housework done for the day a pot of chicken soup made. We have gotten a little bit of freezing rain, snowing now and awful winds and really cold temps. Winter has finally arrived! Wind and subzero temps are supposed to be here thru Wednesday or Thursday and they are saying up to 6 inches of snow tomorrow i believe. Going to knit and watch Murder She Wrote.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


I used really enjoy Murder She Wrote! 
I am very glad to have the opportunity to bond more with the little boy- he is very aware of his numbers- which is interesting because DGD stopped around the time she started at school, wanting to have the bed time stories. Of course at nearly 12 I get a lot of very off- hand reactions from her- nana's are a bit old hat. In 18 months I plan on having a couple of days in Christchurch- as it is never suggested that they come here, Mohammed must go to the Mountain!
Hope your knitting is going well! What are you working on?


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> If we have to grow old we may as well use it to our advantage!! I find the frail little old lady works a treat!


I use it when necessary and, at my age, I don't feel guilty at all!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> That plastic siding they have now is terrible, goes up like kindling. I'm amazed it can be used especially in cities where houses are so close together. A few years ago in Edmonton one house caught fire & 10 or 12 were burned before they could get it under control because they were so close together & all had vinyl siding.


It is particularly bad when you consider how much timber we produce- but these houses were seriously economy built- and hopefully I am swapping my shonky landlord for someone more reputable- certainly the standard of housing going up along the new driveway puts things into a very different bracket. And the house that Nasir has built for his family is really great.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, sorry you sister is back in hospital, hope she is feeling better soon.
> Julie, I'm so glad you got your long-distance package again, it is so good that you are able to keep in touch with friends & family & being able to read to your GS will keep you so much closer with him when you are so far away.
> Swedeme, I hope your visit to the cardiologist will find an effective treatment for your DH, so good that your home is paid for so that is one less stress in your life. Hopefully he had some disability insurance through his work as well. What a stressful time for you having both your DH & DS sick with such serious problems.
> Joy & Pacer, I agree with Daralene, the boys are so lucky to have such wonderful caregivers who encourage them to be all they can be.
> Beautiful & sunny hear this morning but a balmy -30C/-23F but also a wind so wind chill is -44C/-47F. I'm staying inside.


Being one who loves to talk, I find the telephone a marvelous invention- although I love Skyping too- because that is so easily hands free. For some reason Skyping has never been suggested- but I did find out yesterday that Peter (SIL) keeps a very close eye on internet usage, and the little boy already uses up a lot on you-tube.
I will be staying in for the opposite reason, Bonnie, I find it easier to cope with the heat when I am inside!
Bronwen spent one Christmas out from Edmonton and it was exceptionally cold that year- she only just got out of Vancouver before the airport was closed by blizzards- so she has experienced the sort of winter that you have year by year!


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> And we love Tim, Joy, because of the strength of loving for him in your family. Only the very special are sent here to tackle the challenges that Tim does, day by day.


Julie, your words brought me to tears. I had not ever thought of Tim's circumstances in that way. I did *always* know that his birth and being a part of us was never an accident on God's part. Sadly, our SIL could never accept that fact and his people convinced him that it was Michael's (Tim's dad) fault and we would hold it against him. So he fled the area, family, employment which had him moving upward in the supervisory staff at his work--all of it. His people accused him of trying to ''get above his raising'' at work. He has not seen Tim at all since he was 10 months old. Tim's other grandmother has not held him in her arms since the boy was 5 months old. They live not 5 miles from us.

When I think of any of them, I'm reminded that it is their loss all the way around.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma

Gwen, I love the glove pattern! I'd like to try gloves I know the first pair would be pretty rough looking knowing me but if I like knitting them we would never run out of gloves!
darowil, I hope those fires don't come near you. It's always scary and sad too to hear about those because in addition to lives and property being in danger, wildlife and vegetation is destroyed as well
Sonja, we also have raised 3 boys. They have their own families now. I learned to crochet this summer and I'm left handed and it worked ok I just go the other direction.


----------



## nittergma

Cashmere, what is cold laser training? Does it have to do with your new machine?


Cashmeregma said:


> I've been away for cold-laser training all day. Shocked to hear Sam is in the hospital and quite concerned. Healing wishes for him and prayers too. Such a lovely person and his family too. Thanks Darowil and Kate for opening for us. I forgot we got a new KTP today.
> 
> Hope they get that fire under control. Not good that it is headed for populated areas at all. Hope there are no lives lost but it sounds really bad with one missing. Thinking of all of you. Are you near the fires or safe?


----------



## nittergma

LOL!! on the eyelids! I forget about Echinaca I should take some too. There are some really NASTY things going around putting people in the hospital even intensive care! I've heard from some that the up and down weather is to blame. Maybe we need a good snow storm!


tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Darowil and Kate for getting us started in Sam's place. You have done a fine job! And what a blessing the digest is for keeping track, even when I have kept up.
> 
> Prayers for Sam. Somehow, last night I knew he needed them, as I said extra for him.
> 
> Prayers for Betty also. I really hope she went to the dr. or ER.
> 
> And of course prayers for all who need them.
> 
> Lady Beckett, welcome! Hope to see more of you.
> 
> Purple, sounds like you and the girls had a great time!
> 
> I am off to read the next 3 pages. M is sawing lumber in his chair. He has BBC America on TV, most likely will say he's checking his eyelids for leaks! I think he's catching something. He's a bit horse sounding and coughing a little. I'm filling him with Echinecia and taking it myself, as I sure don't want to get anything!


----------



## pacer

Caught up quickly so I can go teach some arm knitting. It is cold outside, but I wear a short sleeve shirt for this class as it is easier to work the yarn from arm to arm. Have a wonderful day or evening depending on where your home is.


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> David's twin brother died about 10 years ago- he had Cerebral Palsy and Maryanne said that within hours his mother was saying at least we don't have to worry about will happen to him when we are no longer around. Maryanne was staying there when he simply didn't wake up one morning.
> And it would have been really hard dealing with my MIL now if we had still had Pip to worry about as well. Of course it was terrible for them dealing with it, but at least right from the beginning she was seeing the positive points (a very unusual response from her who usually only sees the worst!).


MIL's being able to see that perspective at that time certainly was one of God's blessing, wasn't it?

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma

No you don't Joy, I like getting to know family of KP'ers as well. He seems very sweet anyway. Is everyone over the yukky cold?


jheiens said:


> You sound as if you know him personally, Tami. I suspect that I talk about him 'way too much so that you all seem to know him. LOLOL
> 
> I had to smile when I read your post. grin
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> I use it when necessary and, at my age, I don't feel guilty at all!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> I use it when necessary and, at my age, I don't feel guilty at all!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Spider said:


> Those pictures are so precious and such beautiful children. Great memories were being made for sure. At Christmas this year my boys who are in their thirties now and one is married sat around the table and told of the fun memories they have of their grandparents. Made me feel so good inside. That is what life is all about. Sometimes in life and families there is drama and we have had our share but if we all stick together it seems to someday work it's way out.


Thank you. I hope they remember the things we do with them!


----------



## Kathleendoris

angelam said:


> If we have to grow old we may as well use it to our advantage!! I find the frail little old lady works a treat!


Sometimes it gets imposed on us when we don't want it, though.
When we were on our way home from the New Year celebrations, on Friday, we called in at a Starbucks for a break. I went up to the counter to order, but it was so noisy - coffee machines, Muzak, other customers - that I had to keep asking the assistant to repeat her numerous questions (why did she need to know my name, anyway?), and after a short while, she began to address me as "My dear". I felt very patronised, and did not at all feel that failure to hear her questions was, in that environment, a sign of failing faculties. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## nittergma

Shirley, Sounds like a not so fun New Years but I'm glad you're getting better!


Designer1234 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> I just spent 3 more days in the hospital and got home about an hour ago.
> 
> The doctor took a blood test on Mon. as a follow up. It seems my kidneys were enflamed and he didn't even let me go home - straight into the hospital and massive doses of antibiotice and other stuff (IV") for 4 days. I got off the IV's this morning and he thinks he caught it in time before there was much if any damage to the kidneys. I am a Hospital happy Newe year's person person this year.
> 
> I am home now and feeling so much better. I never did feel good after getting home from the hospital after my attack before Christmas.
> 
> Hopefuly they caught it in time. I am SO IMPRESSED with this new young doctor we found. Sharp as a tack and is really checking me out. Our other doctor was our doctor for over 30 years and I was getting less and less happy with him.
> 
> This new one is very new and just opened his first practice.
> He was quite happy as he delivered the New Year's baby for the Duncan area. I am feeling so much better and have been given strict orders to take it easy. I have cancelled the workshops (darn it for now). Anyway Happy new year to you all. Shirley


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, I am so happy for you and DGS. What a lovely way to bond.
Sam, hope you can come home today.
Kate, would love to hear more of your DM's sayings. A strong woman.
Up in the middle of the night so slept until 9:30 a.m. and missed my meeting.
Will get up and dressed soon and Maya, my zombie, and I will take a walk.


----------



## tami_ohio

Spider said:


> The cold we are getting tonight maybe heading your way. We have no snow but the below zero temps are coming in this week.


1:32 PM here now.Current temperature is 38°F (3.333C)Feels like 28°F (-2.222C) Wind is West at 19mph and cloudy. We had some beautiful sun shine earlier this morning, but it's gone. I think you are right. Low tonight is to be 16 with tomorrow's high being 17°F! and snow. 30% chance. Tuesday they are saying 24 high 14 low, and 70% chance of snow. Wed. 12 for a high, 3 for a low! Yikes. That will be our coldest for the winter so far. Guess I will be pulling out my silk unders!


----------



## tami_ohio

Spider said:


> Some could help and some could pour the glass of wine!! Would that help?


I'll pour! But if I drink, I won't be much help :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> While by no means on the scale of the fires in Australia, spare a thought for the people of inland Canterbury and Otago in the South Island- they also have scrub fires, and the latest report is 30 homes near Twizel are having to be evacuated. Temperatures have been up around 34 C in places- again not to be compared with Australia, but the result is not good.


I will keep them in my thoughts Julie


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> When I think of any of them, I'm reminded that it is their loss all the way around. Ohio Joy


Oh, Joy, I'm so sorry Tim doesn't have a second set of GP-- mine were so precious to me and I always felt badly that my DDs didn't have grandparents except for my father whose second wife wouldn't have much to do with us. His 3rd is wonderful and as close as my 2 come to having a grandmother but they were mostly grown when she came into our lives. Both DDs have made efforts to keep me in the lives of their children. You are right, it is the other grandparents' loss. Shame on them.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad you are having a heat wave, we are in an extreme cold warning,
> -36C/-33F, add the wind chill, -44C/-47F glad my house is warm & I don't have to go out.
> Great photos.


It's colder now at 1:45PM than it was at 1230AM!


----------



## Kathleendoris

jheiens said:


> Julie, your words brought me to tears. I had not ever thought of Tim's circumstances in that way. I did *always* know that his birth and being a part of us was never an accident on God's part. Sadly, our SIL could never accept that fact and his people convinced him that it was Michael's (Tim's dad) fault and we would hold it against him. So he fled the area, family, employment which had him moving upward in the supervisory staff at his work--all of it. His people accused him of trying to ''get above his raising'' at work. He has not seen Tim at all since he was 10 months old. Tim's other grandmother has not held him in her arms since the boy was 5 months old. They live not 5 miles from us.
> 
> When I think of any of them, I'm reminded that it is their loss all the way around.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is so sad, Joy, although, as you say, the loss is theirs. I am thankful that our two family members who are 'special', my grandson with fairly mild, but multiple problems, and my step-grandson with profound autism, are both surrounded by love and support from all their families. There are one or two individuals who clearly find it more difficult than others to accept things as they are, but no one has rejected either of the boys. We are all flawed, in one way or another, and we all need the love and care of those who surround us to a greater or lesser degree. I have to say, I feel pity for those who cannot open their hearts to those who are different, in whatever way that difference may present itself. Their world is so much the poorer for being so narrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. I hope they remember the things we do with them!


My GPs have been gone for many years but I still remember spending the night with them, doing jigsaw puzzles with one and embroidery with the other, planting garden with GF. They will remember and hopefully repeat with their GC when the time is right.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Nothing from Fireball Dave heard on here


I don't think I've seen any posts from Fireball Dave on all of KP in a long time.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Julie, your words brought me to tears. I had not ever thought of Tim's circumstances in that way. I did *always* know that his birth and being a part of us was never an accident on God's part. Sadly, our SIL could never accept that fact and his people convinced him that it was Michael's (Tim's dad) fault and we would hold it against him. So he fled the area, family, employment which had him moving upward in the supervisory staff at his work--all of it. His people accused him of trying to ''get above his raising'' at work. He has not seen Tim at all since he was 10 months old. Tim's other grandmother has not held him in her arms since the boy was 5 months old. They live not 5 miles from us.
> 
> When I think of any of them, I'm reminded that it is their loss all the way around.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I truly believe what I said- and your loving (as a whole family) has allowed Tim to be his very best potential- I do understand your anxieties about what will happen when you leave this earth- every caring caregiver must face those fears. As you say how sad that his Dad's family and his Dad will likely never know the realities of Tim's life- and what he has been able to achieve.

By the Way Tim I am writing from Monday Morning, the 5th of December- which has just reminded me that I must put away my little Christmas Tree!
Love to all of you, Joy!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> I think we often put pressures on ourselves that God doesn't put on us. And then we ignore things that do matter to him of course! But I truly don't think that missing church becuase of such bad weather is going to be viewed negatively by Him.


 :thumbup: God gave us minds to think for ourselves and keep ourselves safe. He won't think badly of you for staying home where it is warm! Not in the temps you are currently having.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Well as she has recieved the help the wine will do from all the rest of us!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Well we have been much more talktive today- took me over 3 hours to catch up! Mind you if I had shut up and just read I may have managed it considerably quicke


True, but if I do that, then I don't remember what I wanted to comment on! And forget taking notes. Doesn't work for me!


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw, she is growing up too fast. Both children are gorgeous.


As is your Serena! I love seeing the photos you post of her. How are her ears now?


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Sometimes it gets imposed on us when we don't want it, though.
> When we were on our way home from the New Year celebrations, on Friday, we called in at a Starbucks for a break. I went up to the counter to order, but it was so noisy - coffee machines, Muzak, other customers - that I had to keep asking the assistant to repeat her numerous questions (why did she need to know my name, anyway?), and after a short while, she began to address me as "My dear". I felt very patronised, and did not at all feel that failure to hear her questions was, in that environment, a sign of failing faculties. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Good on you Chris! of course it was not declining faculties!


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Agnes, glad to hear that your toe isnt throbbing any more.. it might take a little while yet before you can wear shoes though.
> 
> Serena's ear infections seem to be on the mend. She is such a good girl. Little bit clingy and a top tooth just starting to break through.  She still pushes through soooo many smiles all day.... too cute.


DD Amber, bought a teething necklace for Arriana. It is made of Baltic Amber. She really sees a difference in Arriana when she is not wearing it, and when she is. Amber only takes it off of Arriana when she goes to bed.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Wouldnt it be great if we could get them all together... we could do a playgroup.


Oh that would be fun!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I am so happy for you and DGS. What a lovely way to bond.
> Sam, hope you can come home today.
> Kate, would love to hear more of your DM's sayings. A strong woman.
> Up in the middle of the night so slept until 9:30 a.m. and missed my meeting.
> Will get up and dressed soon and Maya, my zombie, and I will take a walk.


Sorry you are feeling a bit Zombie today, Joy! I am sure it will be better when you have had that walk! 
It is indeed lovely to have real time contact with the GK's- and when they are ready for sleep it seems so much more special!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I just had a lovely experience- Bronwen and I had discussed earlier in the afternoon the DGD was ready to pass the 'Children's Bible' to her little brother- she and I used to read it by telephone at night when she was about three and four years old. I got a text just before 9 p.m., wondering if I was ready to start? DGS really liked the idea- so the phone was handed to him and we sorted out that he wanted to read from the Frontispiece, which meant very quickly we came to the contents, but we got over that problem and have read Genesis 1, 2 and 3, up to Adam and Eve being told to leave the Garden of Eden. He really wanted to go on but it was starting to grow dark so I reminded him how to switch off the phone and we said 'good night'. I would not be surprised if I get a call tomorrow night! Thank goodness I had had the foresight to get the 0800 number (free-calling number) back- it has taken a while but great that it will now be used!


Such special memories you are making! And that your DGD was ready to pass it on also means so much. Yes, a good thing you got the 800 number back.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I will keep them in my thoughts Julie


Have not heard anything further on the news- it was all about the bad road toll over the Holiday Period, so I guess they have to be safe- I must wait until tonight's news on the telly.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I don't think I've seen any posts from Fireball Dave on all of KP in a long time.


From the PM I had from him as the split was building up, I would suspect that will be a never- he wanted out!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Such special memories you are making! And that your DGD was ready to pass it on also means so much. Yes, a good thing you got the 800 number back.


I am hoping one day that DGD will realise that travel to Auckland is quite feasible for someone of her age! And that there is lots you can do here that does not happen in the South- but mum and dad are fervent Cantabrians (Christchurch lies on the Canterbury Plains.)


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> By the Way Tim I am writing from Monday Morning, the 5th of December- which has just reminded me that I must put away my little Christmas Tree!
> Love to all of you, Joy!


I wanted to put ours away today, even though it is still only 4th January with us, at least for a few more hours. However, He Who Knows Everything decreed that we could not possible do it until tomorrow, because it would not be traditional!!! So, I will just have to go on peering at half a TV screen (because, from my knitting chair, the other half is obscured by the Christmas tree) and cannot start the clear up I want to do before visitors arrive on Wednesday until the 'decorations' are out of the way.


----------



## NanaCaren

Thanks for filling for Sam! Healing energies going out to him and all other for a speedy recovery. I am so out of the loop. Am just getting over a nasty cold that went straight to my chest, not fun at all. feeling better now but going to take it easy. 
Betty if you have not already gone in go get this checked out please. 
Getting rain and freezing rain today with promises to change to snow over night. What a roller coaster the weather has been lately. :shock:


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Mine is an Alaskan malamute they look more like a wolf with a big fluffy tail stuck up in the air they have brown eyes with a mask across the eyes . Hope you get your boiler sorted .Isn't it funny how they always tend to go wrong this time of year


Things never break when they are not in use! How inconvenient of them! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

busyworkerbee said:


> I have a niece, niece no 3, who was a holy terror as a toddler. Once she learnt to walk, and climb, it was watch out. She liked to climb onto the loungeroom coffee table while it was usually loaded with hot drinks. I still wonder how she managed to not spill any over herself. Consequently, she has grown up responding to both her name and a nickname, the only one to have a nickname. This was less than a year after the unfortunate 9/11 - her nickname was DOBL (daugher of bin laden). Good news is they do grow out of this phase, hopefully before our nerves fail us.


Fortunately for me, I haven't seen her do any of this yet!


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> How awful. I just saw your post which included Swedenme's, which I had also missed. What an awful time you have had and Swedenme's DH. So glad you are doing better Busyworkerbee and do hope Swedenme's DH can be helped.


Ditto from me!


----------



## tami_ohio

martina said:


> Thanks for the new tea party. My best wishes to all with health or other problems. My sister came home on the 30th but was re admitted last night due to severe abdominal pains. So please keep her in your prayers. Hopefully this time they will sort her out properly. Take care all.


Prayers continue for your sister.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Hello I've never noticed tea party before can anyone join in or do you have to all be making the same thing you sound like a nice friendly bunch who like to chit chat Sonja


Welcome to the tea party. I love your afghan in your avatar. Did you make it?


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> He was 'hungry' for more, but realised he was getting sleepy- I would not be surprised to get a call tonight- but we shall see!


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> This is her with her daughter Jean (my mum's sister) This was taken outside our first house, so must be about 1976 when she would have been 75. She would not have been pleased at me showing a photo of her as she always hated having her picture taken, in fact, the photo that I managed to finally persuade her to have taken with me on my wedding day mysteriously disappeared later....I'm certain she ripped it up! She was the original Kate, then her daughter Rena, then me - all Catherine's but all shortened! She didn't have an easy life - her mother died when she was 4 and her father was left to bring her up on his own. He did a great job, but he used to call her "the child of his old age" although he wouldn't tell her how old he was, and it was only later we found out he had been 40 years older than her mother and was 68 when my gran was born! He died when she was 16 and she moved into the "Girls' Club" which was a hostel for female workers at the thread mill where she worked. She loved it there and stayed until she married my papa when she was 24. They had 4 children, but sadly the oldest (Rena) died of TB when she was only 18 and I don't think my gran ever really got over that. She lost my papa to cancer when he was only 54 and she herself passed on in 1977 aged 76. I still miss her.


Both beautiful ladies!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm plugging away at the Staghorn Fingerless Gloves. Here's a picture of it. The cabling will run up the inside edge of each glove. I've got 2 more repeats before I begin the thumb gusset.
> It's not difficult so far except that I'm on #2 needles and fingering wt. yarn so I'm going slow.


Those are looking fabulous Gwen, I love the colour. I will be sure to not show them to DJ she would be wanting a pair. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Just quickly the fire I ment earlier has been declared a major emergency. Worst fire for over 30years and this was a major disaster.so prayers would be appreciated. The risk of lightening remains. Fire out of control concentrating on saving lives and property rather than fighting the fire.


Sending out prayers for those that are effected by the fore. Such a sad thing to happen.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Julie, your words brought me to tears. I had not ever thought of Tim's circumstances in that way. I did *always* know that his birth and being a part of us was never an accident on God's part. Sadly, our SIL could never accept that fact and his people convinced him that it was Michael's (Tim's dad) fault and we would hold it against him. So he fled the area, family, employment which had him moving upward in the supervisory staff at his work--all of it. His people accused him of trying to ''get above his raising'' at work. He has not seen Tim at all since he was 10 months old. Tim's other grandmother has not held him in her arms since the boy was 5 months old. They live not 5 miles from us.
> 
> When I think of any of them, I'm reminded that it is their loss all the way around.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's definitely their loss. And anyone who tells their son those hurtful things are people Tim is probably better not knowing.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

busyworkerbee said:


> Okay, as caught up as I am going to get.
> 
> Positive thought for the day - I had a lovely relaxing day today and had some fun with 2 fur babies, we temporarily are providing a home for my niece's German Spitz (looks like a pomeranian with a foxy face. A very high energy puppy who has been a little neglected because DS wouldn't let her take him to island for holidays. Other sibs who were supposed to take care of him let his coat get a little too matted.
> 
> On a less positive note, I can understand where Aran's young friend felt with the lack of understanding from her family. I have been there for other reasons, including a preference for my own gender. I also know, first hand, the devestation that suicide by truck causes the truck driver, a family friend walked away from the industry after this happened to him (a driver deliberately drove under him and this car exploded). A wonderful poem, and to the point, Aran.
> 
> The depression demons are trying to do my head in yet again, so making myself keep busy with mindless activites as well as reading here. I have made 2 dishclothes in the last 2 days.
> 
> Shirley, glad to hear you have a doctor in your new home that you are really happy with. I know that, having found a female doctor that I can tell is listening to me, helps. My previous one hadn't addressed a couple of minor issues that were bothering me.
> 
> Somehow, I am not surprised Sam has also ended up in his health spa again. I have seen the news of how bad this winter has been, not what Sam needs with his breathing issues.
> 
> Prayers for all our ill and injured, either physical or mental.
> 
> Love the kiddy pics, they are so delightful when very young.


Lifting you in prayers


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for filling for Sam! Healing energies going out to him and all other for a speedy recovery. I am so out of the loop. Am just getting over a nasty cold that went straight to my chest, not fun at all. feeling better now but going to take it easy.
> Betty if you have not already gone in go get this checked out please.
> Getting rain and freezing rain today with promises to change to snow over night. What a roller coaster the weather has been lately. :shock:


I hope you're staying inside, Caren, until you're completely well. But I'm glad you're recovering. I've missed you.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> I haven't seen a pink Moscato wine. I will have to check into that one.


That one is good too!


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> They have put 12 Feb as the date, but the new boiler is being delivered tomorrow. So l will ring them ehen it is hear and do the poor frail little old lady act to see if they can come sooner x


 :-D Yes, the frail little old lady act!


----------



## tami_ohio

nittergma said:


> I just finished reading page 2 and thought I'd comment. I do hope I can keep up this week I missed so much last week.
> Darowil thanks for filling in last minute and including your summary and Kate's pics.
> I'm sorry to hear about Sam and hope it's a brief stay. I have heard of an awful lot of people with breathing issues one of our family friends is in the hospital with pneumonia and has serious complications with it, very scary.
> Betty, I hope your feeling better or able to get some medical attention.
> Busyworkerbee, I'm sorry to hear about your job and trust your life stabilizes soon.
> Kate,Agness and Railyn I agree with Luke "ow, ow, ow!!"


Good to see you back, Nittergma! How is your bronchitis? Gone, I hope!


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> That's true, as you know since l turned 60 l started acting my shoe size 6 1/2 UK) which makes me just a bit younger than LM!


 :XD: Hmmm, must be your birthday was after your visit here, because you sure didn't act like you are 6 1/2! Loved getting to meet you and Londy!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Love these pictures. You're a good grandma and such sweet children.


Thank you. I do try! Of course, M would say I certainly am! :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio

angelam said:


> I think Purple can even knit while she's hanging upside down from a tree!!


That, I would dearly love to see!


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Julie, your words brought me to tears. I had not ever thought of Tim's circumstances in that way. I did *always* know that his birth and being a part of us was never an accident on God's part. Sadly, our SIL could never accept that fact and his people convinced him that it was Michael's (Tim's dad) fault and we would hold it against him. So he fled the area, family, employment which had him moving upward in the supervisory staff at his work--all of it. His people accused him of trying to ''get above his raising'' at work. He has not seen Tim at all since he was 10 months old. Tim's other grandmother has not held him in her arms since the boy was 5 months old. They live not 5 miles from us.
> 
> When I think of any of them, I'm reminded that it is their loss all the way around.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How sad. They all have no idea what they are losing out on. And how sad that they could take all of that away from their son, also.


----------



## tami_ohio

nittergma said:


> Gwen, I love the glove pattern! I'd like to try gloves I know the first pair would be pretty rough looking knowing me but if I like knitting them we would never run out of gloves!
> darowil, I hope those fires don't come near you. It's always scary and sad too to hear about those because in addition to lives and property being in danger, wildlife and vegetation is destroyed as well
> Sonja, we also have raised 3 boys. They have their own families now. I learned to crochet this summer and I'm left handed and it worked ok I just go the other direction.


Noni, there was a workshop given by DayLilyDawn, I believe it was, last fall. It isn't hard. I made M a pair, and had to make adjustments as I went for his fingers, as the pattern given wouldn't come close to fitting his fingers. I still have my notes, but not sure I can understand them! I have a pair half finished for me, and they are going well. Look it up and give it a try.


----------



## tami_ohio

nittergma said:


> LOL!! on the eyelids! I forget about Echinaca I should take some too. There are some really NASTY things going around putting people in the hospital even intensive care! I've heard from some that the up and down weather is to blame. Maybe we need a good snow storm!


You have had enough with the bronchitis you have had. If you can take the Echinacia, do so. M is much better, and we are both still taking it. We do need a good hard freeze to kill some of these bugs!


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> My GPs have been gone for many years but I still remember spending the night with them, doing jigsaw puzzles with one and embroidery with the other, planting garden with GF. They will remember and hopefully repeat with their GC when the time is right.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> From the PM I had from him as the split was building up, I would suspect that will be a never- he wanted out!


I think I stumbled into the TP a couple of times when Dave was still hosting, but that was all, so never heard any of what happened. As it is, I think I have only been here consistantly for 9 months to a year now.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping one day that DGD will realise that travel to Auckland is quite feasible for someone of her age! And that there is lots you can do here that does not happen in the South- but mum and dad are fervent Cantabrians (Christchurch lies on the Canterbury Plains.)


Hopefully, as she gets older and more able to be independent, your DGD will come and visit on her own.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kathleendoris said:


> I wanted to put ours away today, even though it is still only 4th January with us, at least for a few more hours. However, He Who Knows Everything decreed that we could not possible do it until tomorrow, because it would not be traditional!!! So, I will just have to go on peering at half a TV screen (because, from my knitting chair, the other half is obscured by the Christmas tree) and cannot start the clear up I want to do before visitors arrive on Wednesday until the 'decorations' are out of the way.


Ours went down last week, when DS and DGS came to help take down the outside things. As our tree is 7' and the box is almost as long (I could lay down in it, with room for more! That is, if I could get down on the floor, and back up again!), it is easiest done with the extra help. I do still have the 4' fiber optic tree up in the kitchen tho.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for filling for Sam! Healing energies going out to him and all other for a speedy recovery. I am so out of the loop. Am just getting over a nasty cold that went straight to my chest, not fun at all. feeling better now but going to take it easy.
> Betty if you have not already gone in go get this checked out please.
> Getting rain and freezing rain today with promises to change to snow over night. What a roller coaster the weather has been lately. :shock:


Healing prayers going your way!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Forgot to say Hi to the newbies and introduce myself. I'm a retired teacher, married for 41 years with 2 grown-up sons. One son has a partner and a 2 year old son (Luke, my avatar) and the other is married and his wife is expecting a baby in May. I knit (mainly small things as I get bored easily!) and I'm trying to learn to crochet a bit more than Granny squares, which are all I have managed so far, as my niece is also pregnant and has requested a pair of crochet sandals for her baby.....she has great confidence in her Auntie, perhaps more than she should have! I'm going to have plenty of time to practise as 3 days ago I fell and broke my leg, and as I'm "non weight bearing" for the next few weeks I'll be able to sit and crochet to my hearts content....every cloud..! Please join in with us often and you'll soon get to know us all. There are such nice people here that you'll find this site is addicting!


Oh dear Kate that is not good, unless you count the extra crochet practice.  I suppose grandpa will have to step up more with dear 
Luke.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Caren and Nittergma -- good to see you and hope that you are recovering from the coughs, etc. I'm still on the wind down and throat is still hurting, but after a week of this, I'm hoping that it will soon be over. Please stay inside and try to stay warm in this crazy weather.


----------



## NanaCaren

tami_ohio said:


> Healing prayers going your way!


Oh I love love your new avatar!!!! It is so cute. Thank you, it has been ruff have not been awake much for what seems like weeks.


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> Julie, your words brought me to tears. I had not ever thought of Tim's circumstances in that way. I did *always* know that his birth and being a part of us was never an accident on God's part. Sadly, our SIL could never accept that fact and his people convinced him that it was Michael's (Tim's dad) fault and we would hold it against him. So he fled the area, family, employment which had him moving upward in the supervisory staff at his work--all of it. His people accused him of trying to ''get above his raising'' at work. He has not seen Tim at all since he was 10 months old. Tim's other grandmother has not held him in her arms since the boy was 5 months old. They live not 5 miles from us.
> 
> When I think of any of them, I'm reminded that it is their loss all the way around.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It is most definitely their loss and it's probably to Tim's advantage that he has nothing to do with them if that's the way they treated their own son!


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I am so happy for you and DGS. What a lovely way to bond.
> Sam, hope you can come home today.
> Kate, would love to hear more of your DM's sayings. A strong woman.
> Up in the middle of the night so slept until 9:30 a.m. and missed my meeting.
> Will get up and dressed soon and Maya, my zombie, and I will take a walk.


Just keep reading as every now and then someone will write something and I can almost hear her reply! :roll: We used to say she had a saying for every eventuality and another to contradict it!


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Oh dear Kate that is not good, unless you count the extra crochet practice.  I suppose grandpa will have to step up more with dear
> Luke.


Indeed he will, and he gets the dubious pleasure of taking him to nursery too...will probably do him good! He often remarks, "You're so good with him," (2 of my own & a remedial teacher for 20 years and he finds wonderment in the fact that I can work with little kids? :shock: :lol: ) and I probably did do the most for Luke - changing him, dressing him, feeding him ...this could be a learning curve! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren and Nittergma -- good to see you and hope that you are recovering from the coughs, etc. I'm still on the wind down and throat is still hurting, but after a week of this, I'm hoping that it will soon be over. Please stay inside and try to stay warm in this crazy weather.


Sending healing energy to you. I do hope you are better soon. Staying inside is getting difficult after being in for so long already. I do step out the door once or twice a day to get a photo, when it is not too chilly.


----------



## PurpleFi

tami_ohio said:


> :XD: Hmmm, must be your birthday was after your visit here, because you sure didn't act like you are 6 1/2! Loved getting to meet you and Londy!


My birthday is in February, but l will still be 6 1/2. It was lovely meeting you too.xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

tami_ohio said:


> That, I would dearly love to see!


Perhaps I'd better wait until I've had my knee replacement!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from drizzly Surrey. Going to have a lazy day today. I now have a set of Addi tunisiancrochet hooks and cables so l am going to have a play and see what happens!
> 
> gwen, l just love the mitts you are making, pretty pattern and colour.
> 
> Shirley so sorry you have been in hospital again, but glad you received such good treatment. Please take it easy and get your strength back.
> 
> thanks for the update on Sam.
> 
> Sonja, welcome from Surrey. Don't worry about your childrdn going iff to uni. Mine are both on their forties now and l still see a lot of them. My Dd lives about 15 minutes from me and my son is in France, l have 5 gks.
> 
> Do you ever comd to London? Some of us UK girls meet up and last year my friend and l went to the US and Canada to meet those over there.
> 
> sending healing vibes and hugs yo everyone. X.


Hello Josephine, is it still drizzly there. It has stopped here for the moment. Waiting on the snow now. 
Some of us from across the pond pop over to London from time to time and meet up with you. It was so much fun meeting you both here and there.


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, you were right. Maya and I had 50 minute walk and I feel better. Cool, 48 degrees, cloudy but no wind so pleasant.
I miss Fireball Dave and news of his lads.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I wanted to put ours away today, even though it is still only 4th January with us, at least for a few more hours. However, He Who Knows Everything decreed that we could not possible do it until tomorrow, because it would not be traditional!!! So, I will just have to go on peering at half a TV screen (because, from my knitting chair, the other half is obscured by the Christmas tree) and cannot start the clear up I want to do before visitors arrive on Wednesday until the 'decorations' are out of the way.


Thanks for reminding me again, Chris- mine is now back in the cupboard it lives in- too small to fold up, or anything like that! Maybe you are still looking at that half TV screen!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for filling for Sam! Healing energies going out to him and all other for a speedy recovery. I am so out of the loop. Am just getting over a nasty cold that went straight to my chest, not fun at all. feeling better now but going to take it easy.
> Betty if you have not already gone in go get this checked out please.
> Getting rain and freezing rain today with promises to change to snow over night. What a roller coaster the weather has been lately. :shock:


I have been wondering how you were, Caren? We don't have much of a weather roller coaster here, presently, mostly just hot!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Welcome to the tea party. I love your afghan in your avatar. Did you make it?


Just incase Sonja (? have I got that right?) does not see your post- yes she knitted that afghan- and as a beginning knitter loves doing Intarsia!


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Don't want to be the doom and gloom one but for you out there who have husbands who have long term coughs tell them to get to the doctors My husband started with a cough in September and refused to go it turned to A chest infection then septis and he nearly died because the virus attacked all his organs after 2 month in hospital they let him out on the understanding that he goes to the heart clinic every week .at the age of 54 he has been told he will never work again as he has chronic heart failure kidney problems and diabetes now all because he had a cough and they are trying to decide what if anything they can do to help him . We find out in a couple of weeks when they think he will be strong enough to go through an operation .So please get those coughs checked


Oh that sounds absolutely horrible. Sending healing energies to you DH. A friend of mine has had a horrible cough for over a week now.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I think I stumbled into the TP a couple of times when Dave was still hosting, but that was all, so never heard any of what happened. As it is, I think I have only been here consistantly for 9 months to a year now.


A lot of feelings were hurt in the process- so it is best really to let it be history- Sam has created a loving and warm atmosphere at his table.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been wondering how you were, Caren? We don't have much of a weather roller coaster here, presently, mostly just hot!


I have been under the weather, hopeful that I am well on the mend now. 
Oh you poor dear the heat must be a bother to be doing your packing in. Our weather has been horrid but sort of bearable. The teens are faring well and so far avoided what I have.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Hopefully, as she gets older and more able to be independent, your DGD will come and visit on her own.


I do hope that will be what happens! One thing I know we have in common - a love of dogs. plus she is seriously into horses.


----------



## Normaedern

Oh, dear! I missed the start of this week :thumbdown: I shall have to catch up tomorrow. It is nearly my bedtime!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Just incase Sonja (? have I got that right?) does not see your post- yes she knitted that afghan- and as a beginning knitter loves doing Intarsia!


I love it !! I would love to get the pattern so I can make one for Chrissy and Chris.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, you were right. Maya and I had 50 minute walk and I feel better. Cool, 48 degrees, cloudy but no wind so pleasant.
> I miss Fireball Dave and news of his lads.


I am glad you have been able to leave the zombie behind!


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Oh, dear! I missed the start of this week :thumbdown: I shall have to catch up tomorrow. It is nearly my bedtime!!


Hello, I am catching up too with this weeks. It is getting late there.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have been under the weather, hopeful that I am well on the mend now.
> Oh you poor dear the heat must be a bother to be doing your packing in. Our weather has been horrid but sort of bearable. The teens are faring well and so far avoided what I have.


Can't do much at the moment - run out of bags to sort into, until the 13th- There will be the rubbish/rubbish bags to haul out to the road on Wednesday, which will clear a bit more floor space- this all is coping with my various stashes- before I get to what is in the cupboards!

Glad you are emerging out from under, and that the teens seem to have avoided it!
How is Mom?


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> I haven't seen a pink Moscato wine. I will have to check into that one.


A lot of our Moscatos are pink. Not sure what they use as they don't taste like a red, still have that softness of a white- must asky my SIL sometime. He will know.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> They have put 12 Feb as the date, but the new boiler is being delivered tomorrow. So l will ring them ehen it is hear and do the poor frail little old lady act to see if they can come sooner x


There are advantages in being able to play that act! Another month without heat will be hard to cope with I'm sure.


----------



## jheiens

Daralene, the things you have said are quite true for many with special needs; but Tim's autism limits his awareness of the perceptions or rejections of others outside the extended family he has known all his life.

His first years of schooling were spent with others whose needs were much greater than his own but he didn't see those needs or differences. When he entered public schools at age 6 (kindergarten) there were a number of children like him. Being forced to attend our very small school district at the age of 10, he struggled for the first semester with aides who were not as experienced or trained to help him as the one-on-one aide he has had for the last 6 years. She had had 13 years of experience and training with those young people who were the older students at the very first school he attended. She loves him almost as one of her sons and is skillful in keeping him focused and bringing out the best in him.

At first the administrators and faculty were nervous about having Tim in their classes; but when Mrs. Roberts began to work with him, he began to blossom!! The upper classmen and-women watch out for him, give him words and gestures of approval and encouragement, and even gave him a standing ovation when he won the district Spelling Bee and went on to the county level. They expressed great joy when he returned to classes with the wheel chair from the first surgery he had in the 6th grade and he was then able to walk with his Kaye walker again.

Faculty and staff, as well as administrators, cheered each time when he returned to school after those five more surgeries that next semester when the endothecal pump and catheter failed to function as intended and had to be reattached to his spinal cord each time.

Now, on the 16th of this month, that pump and catheter will be removed because the pump has not worked at all for the last 16 months. He has displayed no withdrawal symptoms or stumbling in his progress academically or physically.

For this we are so grateful.

His physiatrist can find no other doctors reporting any thing similar to Tim's situation. We were told at the beginning of his starting down this path that he would need the pump for the rest of his life--with periodic replacements as needed.

I think I've also written a book so I'd better stop for now. Thank you all for caring about our young man whom you'll not likely ever meet in person, but he is a joy and a blessing to have in our lives.

Ohio Joy



Cashmeregma said:
 

> And might I add that in addition to these beautiful souls trapped inside these bodies and minds who live each day as heroes/heroines, their caretakers are amazing. It is wonderful when God gives them someone like Pacer or Ohio Joy in their lives to make sure that not only are their physical needs met, but they are given unconditional love and help in learning boundaries too. It is a special person who does this and sadly not every child born like this finds this. My brother has disabilities but is able to work as a janitor, albeit slow as he is such a perfectionist. He has someone very, very special in his life who helps him and I thank God every day for that. I know I have never felt the pain he has of being made fun of by other students when he was younger, or now having people not want him around because he is loud and different. I can only tell you that it fills my heart with joy and sadness and my eyes with tears to think of what Tim goes through each day. It is all he knows but I send him love and admiration and you too Joy. Mary, you too have accomplished so much with Matthew, but you realize that there are those surprising moments when he has made strides forward and then suddenly reaches that barrier. It amazes me that he can go to weddings and even KAP where we are definitely not quiet. You have helped him to find ways of being with others and still finding his own quiet space. He literally amazed me. Joy, Pacer, and any others with those very special people in their lives at varying levels of coping with life love, thanks for the special things you do and give of yourself every day. You remind me I need to call my brother and let him know I love him.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, I do hope they are able to get everyone safely out of harm's way in this horrible fire too. So sad about the homes.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> Last year he said he be in for the weekend and it ended up being more like a week so I suspect that he could be in for a bit until he is much more comfortable with his breathing. Probably best with the huge changes in temperatures right now. This cold front coming in could really take a toll on him if it reaches northern Ohio.


I think it is likely that he willl be in longer than he said- suspect he was being optimistic. Much as wel miss him would rather him be at the health spa getting treatment than home. An dhe hates the cold weather so at least he should stay warm while in there.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I do hope they are able to get everyone safely out of harm's way in this horrible fire too. So sad about the homes.


I am assuming all is ok, because there was no mention of Twizel in the morning News Broadcast- I won't know for sure until 6 p.m., about 6 1/2 hours from now.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> We started at the end of April, 2014. Seems a very long time ago- I certainly traveled an amazing journey through that class- learned a lot.
> Margaret, have you not yet looked at Gladys Thompson's _PATTERNS FOR GUERNSEYS, JERSEYS & ARANS fishermen's sweaters from the British Isles_ pp 51/2. There is not much, but that is the authenticated design from Robin Hood's Bay.


Haven't seen that one- and not available in the library system either.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Haven't seen that one- and not available in the library system either.


I'll photocopy it then and post it to you!

My copy belonged to Mum, and is revised from the 1955 original!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending out hugs and prayers for all those suffering this a.m. -- either from the flu bug or other health calamities and those who are suffering with the heat and even fires.
> 
> It's a drizzly cold day here -- forecasters had included a lot of snow to be accumulated today, but it's a very heavy snain (rain and snow mixed) so will be awful by tonight if it freezes. Hopefully, tomorrow will dry up some of it before everyone has to go back to work on Monday after the holidays.
> 
> I've had a head cold that is now settling into my chest but other than lack of sleep due to coughing, I'm doing okay -- so far, no fever, but if there is one I'm off to the doctors. I think this is just a regular thing and not the flu bug, but we'll see. DD#1 and DGD#1 also have the same thing so may have some from DGD's preschool or DD's high school.
> 
> I hope to get some soup going today -- I think some good nutrition will help me get better quickly and DH just isn't into taking care of that---his idea of cooking is grilled cheese sandwiches.


Oh some good chicken soup would be good for sure. I have eaten lots of it lately. Grilled cheese not so good for a cough, it will make it worse.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> Julie, your words brought me to tears. I had not ever thought of Tim's circumstances in that way. I did *always* know that his birth and being a part of us was never an accident on God's part. Sadly, our SIL could never accept that fact and his people convinced him that it was Michael's (Tim's dad) fault and we would hold it against him. So he fled the area, family, employment which had him moving upward in the supervisory staff at his work--all of it. His people accused him of trying to ''get above his raising'' at work. He has not seen Tim at all since he was 10 months old. Tim's other grandmother has not held him in her arms since the boy was 5 months old. They live not 5 miles from us.
> 
> When I think of any of them, I'm reminded that it is their loss all the way around.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's so sad that people can't accept someone for who they are whatever the problems they might have. I'm not talking about abilty to manage assisting someone with special needs but an acceptance of the person (or in this case baby) for who they are. You can accept someone as they are while acknowledging that you would never be able to manage the care needed. And they have missed out on so much as has Tim.


----------



## NanaCaren

What a sweetie she is and her big brother looks handsome too.


----------



## mjs

Aran said:


> She Was Only 17
> 
> A 17 year old girl killed herself
> by stepping out in front of a semi truck.
> She committed suicide because being transgender
> was simply too much to bear.
> She told her parents,
> but they wouldnt hear of it
> and forced her to continue living as a boy.
> Her depression grew and grew.
> She thought that she would never
> be able to transition
> and live life as her true self.
> 
> So she stepped out in front of a semi truck.
> She was only 17.
> 
> My heart grieves for her,
> for her parents,
> for her family & friends,
> for the truck driver.
> My heart grieves because
> She is not unique.
> (41% of trans people have attempted suicide
> but only 1.6% of the general population has.)
> My heart grieves because I almost became a statistic, too.
> I wanted to kill myself.
> I wanted the pain
> of being a man disguised in a womans body
> to end.
> Luckily, I didnt have the right pills in my house that night,
> or else I could have been her,
> and someone elses heart would be grieving for me.
> 
> She was only 17.
> Had someone been more supportive
> or given her a tiny morsel of hope with which to cling,
> She might have lasted a little longer,
> been able to move at 18,
> and start living life as her true self.
> Now people will be haunted,
> Wondering, If only Id loved her more . . . 
> or Why didnt I listen to her?
> It is all for naught, though.
> She is gone forever.
> 
> She was only 17
> and is now with our angels
> Gwen, Brandon, Tyra,
> Betty, CeCe, Brittany, Tiffany,
> Angie, Jennifer, Sylvia, Marsha
> The names of transgender folks
> who have been murdered or committed suicide
> is endless and heart breaking.
> New names are added with tragic regularity.
> 
> She was only 17.
> My heart is broken.
> How can I prevent this from happening again?
> I know that its not possible,
> but if we all work on accepting each other
> as we truly are,
> Maybe well be able to help those who feel helpless,
> and few people will be compelled to take their own lives.
> Its all I can do.
> My heart is broken.
> She was only 17.
> Her name was Leelah Alcorn
> 
> by Aran J. Reinhart, December 30, 2014
> 
> I don't know if anyone else has heard about Leelah Alcorn. She was a young transwoman who committed suicide in SW Ohio by stepping out in front of a semi truck on I-71. She had a blog (lazerprincess) and left an eloquent & heart breaking suicide note. Her parents put her in conversion therapy in an attempt to convince her that she wasn't really trans, which didn't work of course. Next Saturday, a rally and march are scheduled to happen in Washington D.C. in an attempt to convince President Obama & Congress to outlaw conversion therapy (it's being called Leelah's Law).
> 
> I wrote this poem in response to her suicide and have received so many positive responses to it that I'm almost overwhelmed. It's been shared on facebook more than 500 times and has received more than 3400 likes. As a writer, I feel very validated, but as a person, I can't even read the thing without crying (and I wrote it). I just wish that people in this situation could hang on a little while longer & maybe things will get a little better. Sometimes, it doesn't take much to save a life.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that Sam's in the hospital & will hold him in the Light.


I'm also sorry for the poor truck driver who has to live with this the rest of his life.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I love love your new avatar!!!! It is so cute. Thank you, it has been ruff have not been awake much for what seems like weeks.


Arriana was helping make Christmas cookies!


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> Indeed he will, and he gets the dubious pleasure of taking him to nursery too...will probably do him good! He often remarks, "You're so good with him," (2 of my own & a remedial teacher for 20 years and he finds wonderment in the fact that I can work with little kids? :shock: :lol: ) and I probably did do the most for Luke - changing him, dressing him, feeding him ...this could be a learning curve! :lol:


I am sure Grandpa will have his eyes opened at to just how much you do for Luke. Just remember that you are not allowed to do it, no matter how much you all will wish you could. I know how often I just give in and do, instead of making M do things that I could do faster.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> Caught up quickly so I can go teach some arm knitting. It is cold outside, but I wear a short sleeve shirt for this class as it is easier to work the yarn from arm to arm. Have a wonderful day or evening depending on where your home is.


And I must go and get ready to go and teach magic loop.
So I will see you all later today.


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> My birthday is in February, but l will still be 6 1/2. It was lovely meeting you too.xxx


May I ask what day? M's is the 8th


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps I'd better wait until I've had my knee replacement!


That would be a good idea.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> A lot of feelings were hurt in the process- so it is best really to let it be history- Sam has created a loving and warm atmosphere at his table.


Yes, Sam has, and we all love him!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope that will be what happens! One thing I know we have in common - a love of dogs. plus she is seriously into horses.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> My GPs have been gone for many years but I still remember spending the night with them, doing jigsaw puzzles with one and embroidery with the other, planting garden with GF. They will remember and hopefully repeat with their GC when the time is right.


My grandmothers both died before I was born but both Grandfathers lived with us, my Dad dad died just before him when. Was 7 but moms dad lived with us until just before we moved to Saskatchewan whenI Was 13. When we moved here my step-dads mom lived with us for a year until she went into hospital for 4 yrs. I have lots f fond memories of time spent with grandpas. My poor mom only lived for 10 yrs of her life without parents in her home. What a patient woman.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Daralene, the things you have said are quite true for many with special needs; but Tim's autism limits his awareness of the perceptions or rejections of others outside the extended family he has known all his life.
> 
> His first years of schooling were spent with others whose needs were much greater than his own but he didn't see those needs or differences. When he entered public schools at age 6 (kindergarten) there were a number of children like him. Being forced to attend our very small school district at the age of 10, he struggled for the first semester with aides who were not as experienced or trained to help him as the one-on-one aide he has had for the last 6 years. She had had 13 years of experience and training with those young people who were the older students at the very first school he attended. She loves him almost as one of her sons and is skillful in keeping him focused and bringing out the best in him.
> 
> At first the administrators and faculty were nervous about having Tim in their classes; but when Mrs. Roberts began to work with him, he began to blossom!! The upper classmen and-women watch out for him, give him words and gestures of approval and encouragement, and even gave him a standing ovation when he won the district Spelling Bee and went on to the county level. They expressed great joy when he returned to classes with the wheel chair from the first surgery he had in the 6th grade and he was then able to walk with his Kaye walker again.
> 
> Faculty and staff, as well as administrators, cheered each time when he returned to school after those five more surgeries that next semester when the endothecal pump and catheter failed to function as intended and had to be reattached to his spinal cord each time.
> 
> Now, on the 16th of this month, that pump and catheter will be removed because the pump has not worked at all for the last 16 months. He has displayed no withdrawal symptoms or stumbling in his progress academically or physically.
> 
> For this we are so grateful.
> 
> His physiatrist can find no other doctors reporting any thing similar to Tim's situation. We were told at the beginning of his starting down this path that he would need the pump for the rest of his life--with periodic replacements as needed.
> 
> I think I've also written a book so I'd better stop for now. Thank you all for caring about our young man whom you'll not likely ever meet in person, but he is a joy and a blessing to have in our lives.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, most definitely not a book, and we love hearing of Tim's progress, and the blessings he brings to those around him.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> We skyped with France today and gs3 said I love you Knanna in perfect English. They also emailed this photo..


Oh absolutely beautiful! How precious they are at that age. He looks to love his little sister.  :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Oh my that's opened my eyes . She looks like a little angel she must have just been having a bad day . I don't have any grandchildren yet but I think that must be one of the good parts that you can always hand them back when they are having a bad day


The best part is giving them back but only if they are having a bad day. I have 12 grandchildren ranging from 14 down to 4, 8 boys and 4 girls. All of whom I love equally.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> I used really enjoy Murder She Wrote!
> I am very glad to have the opportunity to bond more with the little boy- he is very aware of his numbers- which is interesting because DGD stopped around the time she started at school, wanting to have the bed time stories. Of course at nearly 12 I get a lot of very off- hand reactions from her- nana's are a bit old hat. In 18 months I plan on having a couple of days in Christchurch- as it is never suggested that they come here, Mohammed must go to the Mountain!
> Hope your knitting is going well! What are you working on?


I am currently working on the Sencillo Shawlette one of my many WIPs


----------



## Aran

Shirley (Designer 1234) asked if she could share my poem, and I'll tell all of you what I just told her. If anyone wants to share that poem (or any other poem that I've written), please feel free to share it. All I ask is that you acknowledge authorship of it & don't make any money off of it.

I can tell folks that vigils for Leelah have already happened and more are scheduled to happen. I chose not to attend the one in Columbus, OH, but I heard that about 400 people attended. I didn't feel like driving 2 hours one way to cry through a vigil when I've already shed many tears for her & other trans folks who have been murdered or committed suicide. I can tell you that people have contacted the man who started TransOhio asking what they can to help their children who are trans & that donations are up at TransOhio, so maybe we'll be able help more people. (I'm a board member of TransOhio.)

I saw "Into the Woods" on Friday and enjoyed it immensely. I haven't seen it on the stage, so I don't know how much they changed, but a friend of mine said that it was a pretty good adaptation. The cast (Meryl Streep, Emily Blunt, Anna Kendrick, Johnny Depp & a few others) were great.

I had a very quiet New Year's Eve. I made ham & bean soup. My mom, sister, & I were watching PBS & putting a puzzle together at midnight. On New Year's Day, I watched the Rose Parade and then went to my best friends' home where we played Boggle & Apples to Apples & had duck l'orange, green beans, & rice for supper.

I'm really glad to hear that Sam will be getting out of the hospital soon.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> My dad uses a pre-paid Visa card (you can get them at retailers like Walmart and load however much you want on there) when he orders online. Usually, he figures out how much he's going to spend and then puts that amount on the card so there's no balance for anyone left to steal!


What a good idea I wil have to remember to do this and tell the kids about it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Caren & Rookie, sorry you've both been sick, it definitely seems to be the season. DH seems a little better today, thank goodness. 
I've spent most of the afternoon taking down all the Chrstmas stuff, I'm waiting on DH & DS to put everything up above the basement stairs where they are stored so I can vacuum up the last bits. DS is studying, I hope he soon takes a break so Things can get put away before supper.
I've also been sewing a hand/tote bag, I had some wild Laurel Burch fabric left from a quilt, don't know if I will be brave enough to use it or end up giving it to my niece. I didn't have a pattern so just made it up as I went along, I can't believe how long it took.
I just checked the weather & the highest temp for the next week is -18C/0F & still have a severe cold warning in effect.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pup lover said:


> I am currently working on the Sencillo Shawlette one of my many WIPs


That's really pretty, what color are you doing? I added it o my Ravlry library, I don't think I will live long enough to make everything there :roll:


----------



## nittergma

I'm glad Gwen asked about your avatar I forgot It is beautiful and I bet it was fun t knit! Are they squares and then a seperate border?


Swedenme said:


> Hello Gweniepooh thank you for the introduction . Hopefully I will get to know you all as the weeks go on . As for my avatar it is a knitted afghan that I made from a free pattern I really enjoyed making it . I have just saw the picture of your gloves they look lovely really like the colour


----------



## pacer

Thanks to those of you who have said kind things about Tim and Matthew and recognizing the blessings and challenges that we face as caregivers. I am fortunate that Matthew can do things for himself for the most part. I do need to remind him to do the most mundane tasks. The teenage years were very challenging as Matthew was not identified as autistic until 8th grade so he was not getting serviced accordingly and then high school special education is designed to wean them from the services that Matthew had never received so basically Matthew had one class period reserved for going to the help room and he could go there to take tests if necessary. Junior high and high school were very difficult for us and I did have to use some tough love during those days, but God was with us in these efforts and Matthew does so much better as a result of those days. He hates running out of his medicine which is a blessing because it makes a huge difference. He forgot to bring it to KAP so he really did do fantastic that weekend. Good thing he was well prepared on what to expect. He could not deal with Bentley, but there was plenty of us to take up the slack on that part. I think Ohio Joy and I would both agree that we are truly blessed even though we are challenged. My DH works 3rd shift and I work 1st shift so someone is usually here for Matthew when he needs someone. I do get to go to knitting group and teach classes so I have my free time which I enjoy.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, Sam has, and we all love him!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> I am currently working on the Sencillo Shawlette one of my many WIPs


Don't know that one!


----------



## nittergma

The friend I mentioned in one of my posts has had the same thing happen.


Swedenme said:


> Don't want to be the doom and gloom one but for you out there who have husbands who have long term coughs tell them to get to the doctors My husband started with a cough in September and refused to go it turned to A chest infection then septis and he nearly died because the virus attacked all his organs after 2 month in hospital they let him out on the understanding that he goes to the heart clinic every week .at the age of 54 he has been told he will never work again as he has chronic heart failure kidney problems and diabetes now all because he had a cough and they are trying to decide what if anything they can do to help him . We find out in a couple of weeks when they think he will be strong enough to go through an operation .So please get those coughs checked


----------



## pacer

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup:


I think that good hard freeze is starting this week. Years ago the pediatrician told me that we need something like 3 weeks of freezing weather to kill off those bugs and reduce allergens for the spring time. I have cherished those consecutive days of freezing weather as they help DS#1 to be healthier.


----------



## nittergma

Wow Tami, your grandchildren are beautiful! Must be fun making cookies with them.


tami_ohio said:


> We are having freezing rain right now. Yuck. We have had very little snow this year. DH hasn't even had the snow shovel out, let alone the snow blower!
> 
> Yes that is my youngest. That was taken in July when she was christened. Let me see if I can find a good one taken recently. She is now 11 months old. Sure doesn't seem like it's been that long! I talked to her mom this morning and Arriana is being a demanding little princess today.
> 
> Arriana has learned to climb. On anything she can get up on! In the photos below, she is wearing the sweater that I knitted for her from Sorlenna's pattern. Please excuse my dirty kitchen floor. There was no point mopping it before making cookies, as we are messy cooks and bakers!


----------



## nittergma

You are welcome to stop in anytime Granny, We've just gotten several new ones this week! My parents lived in New Hampshire for about 15 years it's such a beautiful state!


Granny2005 said:


> How do I join & what do I need to do?


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> June I am the same with Quinn cant believe he was one in October,they grow so quickly


He is looking more handsome all the time and getting so big. Hard to believe our the honorary grands are getting so big.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Daralene, the things you have said are quite true for many with special needs; but Tim's autism limits his awareness of the perceptions or rejections of others outside the extended family he has known all his life.
> 
> His first years of schooling were spent with others whose needs were much greater than his own but he didn't see those needs or differences. When he entered public schools at age 6 (kindergarten) there were a number of children like him. Being forced to attend our very small school district at the age of 10, he struggled for the first semester with aides who were not as experienced or trained to help him as the one-on-one aide he has had for the last 6 years. She had had 13 years of experience and training with those young people who were the older students at the very first school he attended. She loves him almost as one of her sons and is skillful in keeping him focused and bringing out the best in him.
> 
> At first the administrators and faculty were nervous about having Tim in their classes; but when Mrs. Roberts began to work with him, he began to blossom!! The upper classmen and-women watch out for him, give him words and gestures of approval and encouragement, and even gave him a standing ovation when he won the district Spelling Bee and went on to the county level. They expressed great joy when he returned to classes with the wheel chair from the first surgery he had in the 6th grade and he was then able to walk with his Kaye walker again.
> 
> Faculty and staff, as well as administrators, cheered each time when he returned to school after those five more surgeries that next semester when the endothecal pump and catheter failed to function as intended and had to be reattached to his spinal cord each time.
> 
> Now, on the 16th of this month, that pump and catheter will be removed because the pump has not worked at all for the last 16 months. He has displayed no withdrawal symptoms or stumbling in his progress academically or physically.
> 
> For this we are so grateful.
> 
> His physiatrist can find no other doctors reporting any thing similar to Tim's situation. We were told at the beginning of his starting down this path that he would need the pump for the rest of his life--with periodic replacements as needed.
> 
> I think I've also written a book so I'd better stop for now. Thank you all for caring about our young man whom you'll not likely ever meet in person, but he is a joy and a blessing to have in our lives.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It sounds like Tim is a miracle in more than one way. Thank you for the reminder of the date for his surgery. I will say an extra prayer for him.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> I think that good hard freeze is starting this week. Years ago the pediatrician told me that we need something like 3 weeks of freezing weather to kill off those bugs and reduce allergens for the spring time. I have cherished those consecutive days of freezing weather as they help DS#1 to be healthier.


I too cherish the colder days for the reduced allergens and so the early spring flowers will flourish. Some of them need the freezing temperatures to grow.


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> Shirley (Designer 1234) asked if she could share my poem, and I'll tell all of you what I just told her. If anyone wants to share that poem (or any other poem that I've written), please feel free to share it. All I ask is that you acknowledge authorship of it & don't make any money off of it.
> 
> I can tell folks that vigils for Leelah have already happened and more are scheduled to happen. I chose not to attend the one in Columbus, OH, but I heard that about 400 people attended. I didn't feel like driving 2 hours one way to cry through a vigil when I've already shed many tears for her & other trans folks who have been murdered or committed suicide. I can tell you that people have contacted the man who started TransOhio asking what they can to help their children who are trans & that donations are up at TransOhio, so maybe we'll be able help more people. (I'm a board member of TransOhio.)
> 
> I saw "Into the Woods" on Friday and enjoyed it immensely. I haven't seen it on the stage, so I don't know how much they changed, but a friend of mine said that it was a pretty good adaptation. The cast (Meryl Streep, Emily Blunt, Anna Kendrick, Johnny Depp & a few others) were great.
> 
> I had a very quiet New Year's Eve. I made ham & bean soup. My mom, sister, & I were watching PBS & putting a puzzle together at midnight. On New Year's Day, I watched the Rose Parade and then went to my best friends' home where we played Boggle & Apples to Apples & had duck l'orange, green beans, & rice for supper.
> 
> I'm really glad to hear that Sam will be getting out of the hospital soon.


I'm glad that other parents are asking for help in dealing with their children. It's just a huge shame that someone had to die to make them realize they needed help.
Hugs,Dear Aran,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Tami. Please add my niece, her DH and my nephew. They are based in Ohio but drive all over in the huge trucks with sometimes two attachments. Know that isn't the right term. They are out there in all weather. My nephew who can't drive any more after the aneurysm used to drive Haz Mat (hazardous material.) Of course that ended his truck driving. I wouldn't want to be driving today in this area and I guess your area too. Sounds like we are getting the same weather.


Sending safe travels for all the truck drivers out there. May they be safe on the roads and miss any bad weather. I dislike Haz Mat days until I have heard from my friend. We are getting yucky weather here too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I don't even think twice; look it as a perk because we have survived so much and this is part of our "reward".


jknappva said:


> I use it when necessary and, at my age, I don't feel guilty at all!!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I find it appalling that a parent or grandparent would turn their backs on a child/grandchild regardless of the child's conditions/circumstances. it is certainly their loss. And, at this point they don't deserve the love he gives (IMHO). Thank you for sharing his trials & successes with us.



jheiens said:


> Julie, your words brought me to tears. I had not ever thought of Tim's circumstances in that way. I did *always* know that his birth and being a part of us was never an accident on God's part. Sadly, our SIL could never accept that fact and his people convinced him that it was Michael's (Tim's dad) fault and we would hold it against him. So he fled the area, family, employment which had him moving upward in the supervisory staff at his work--all of it. His people accused him of trying to ''get above his raising'' at work. He has not seen Tim at all since he was 10 months old. Tim's other grandmother has not held him in her arms since the boy was 5 months old. They live not 5 miles from us.
> 
> When I think of any of them, I'm reminded that it is their loss all the way around.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Noni I'll gladly send you the pattern plus the real basic one I did first if you'd like. Just let me know...or better still I'll just go ahead and send them to you via email. I still have your address I think.


nittergma said:


> Cashmere, what is cold laser training? Does it have to do with your new machine?


----------



## pacer

darowil said:


> I think it is likely that he willl be in longer than he said- suspect he was being optimistic. Much as wel miss him would rather him be at the health spa getting treatment than home. An dhe hates the cold weather so at least he should stay warm while in there.


This is to be a bitter cold week and I remember his heater not holding up last year and he stayed in his little apartment until morning to let Heidi know he went without heat all night. I so agree that he is in a good place to get well. Heat and meals and more routine for some rest that he needs. Love him dearly, but want him well before he comes home.


----------



## sassafras123

Bonnie, my thoughts are with you. Can not imagine living in such a climate. Will get off and look up shawl on Ravelry.


----------



## pacer

tami_ohio said:


> Arriana was helping make Christmas cookies!


My DS#1 wants to know if the cookies met her approval.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Noni I'll gladly send you the pattern plus the real basic one I did first if you'd like. Just let me know...or better still I'll just go ahead and send them to you via email. I still have your address I think.


Did you finish the mitts?


----------



## Gweniepooh

I never knew my one set of GPs (mom's parents) and have a picture of my dad's but don't remember GD and very rarely saw GM. GM was a strange, paranoid, untrusting little old lady so I don't think I missed much. Fortunately my aunts and uncles on both sides of the family were great; especially one aunt from dad's family and all of mom's brothers & sisters. Unfortunately there are none of them left.


Kansas g-ma said:


> My GPs have been gone for many years but I still remember spending the night with them, doing jigsaw puzzles with one and embroidery with the other, planting garden with GF. They will remember and hopefully repeat with their GC when the time is right.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good to see you online Caren. I was wondering about you earlier today and on the verge of questioning your whereabouts. Sorry you've had a bad cold. Do take care and get well. Your voice has been missed!


NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for filling for Sam! Healing energies going out to him and all other for a speedy recovery. I am so out of the loop. Am just getting over a nasty cold that went straight to my chest, not fun at all. feeling better now but going to take it easy.
> Betty if you have not already gone in go get this checked out please.
> Getting rain and freezing rain today with promises to change to snow over night. What a roller coaster the weather has been lately. :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh

From me too Martina. Sorry she had to be readmitted.


tami_ohio said:


> Prayers continue for your sister.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks Caren. They have been fairly easy once Pacer helped me figure out some crazy way the author had written part of the directions. They are called Staghorn Fingerless Gloves and are free on Revelry. If you decide to try them and run into confusion when reaching the thumb gusset let me know and I can help decipher the jumbled up directions! LOL


NanaCaren said:


> Those are looking fabulous Gwen, I love the colour. I will be sure to not show them to DJ she would be wanting a pair. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

You sure can see the wind blowing strongly. Do stay in and get totally well. Just looking at it makes me shiver.


NanaCaren said:


> Sending healing energy to you. I do hope you are better soon. Staying inside is getting difficult after being in for so long already. I do step out the door once or twice a day to get a photo, when it is not too chilly.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Before I forget....Marianne said to send love and prayers to everyone. She is having computer problems big time. Also please pray for her son Ben. He was able to come see her during Christmas; brought his will with him. His health is deteriorating quite a bit. He has made the decision that when he reaches the point of needing dialysis he is going to decline it and let nature take it's course. On the other hand, he has made a connection with a stepsister who is suppose to be check for a match for a possible transplant. Marianne said he had to have an MRI done this past week but does not know what it was for. This is very difficult for him and of course for her so prayer warriors you are so needed.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget....Marianne said to send love and prayers to everyone. She is having computer problems big time. Also please pray for her son Ben. He was able to come see her during Christmas; brought his will with him. His health is deteriorating quite a bit. He has made the decision that when he reaches the point of needing dialysis he is going to decline it and let nature take it's course. On the other hand, he has made a connection with a stepsister who is suppose to be check for a match for a possible transplant. Marianne said he had to have an MRI done this past week but does not know what it was for. This is very difficult for him and of course for her so prayer warriors you are so needed.


Thanks for the update. What a difficult decision for her son to make and even harder for a mom to hear. I will pray for both of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

As much as I don't like the cold I do appreciate the benefits in insect control. The years we don't get enough freezing winter weather we definitely pay for it in an increase of fleas, mosquitos, and other creepy crawlies. It also will affect our peach crops.



pacer said:


> I think that good hard freeze is starting this week. Years ago the pediatrician told me that we need something like 3 weeks of freezing weather to kill off those bugs and reduce allergens for the spring time. I have cherished those consecutive days of freezing weather as they help DS#1 to be healthier.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Thanks to those of you who have said kind things about Tim and Matthew and recognizing the blessings and challenges that we face as caregivers. I am fortunate that Matthew can do things for himself for the most part. I do need to remind him to do the most mundane tasks. The teenage years were very challenging as Matthew was not identified as autistic until 8th grade so he was not getting serviced accordingly and then high school special education is designed to wean them from the services that Matthew had never received so basically Matthew had one class period reserved for going to the help room and he could go there to take tests if necessary. Junior high and high school were very difficult for us and I did have to use some tough love during those days, but God was with us in these efforts and Matthew does so much better as a result of those days. He hates running out of his medicine which is a blessing because it makes a huge difference. He forgot to bring it to KAP so he really did do fantastic that weekend. Good thing he was well prepared on what to expect. He could not deal with Bentley, but there was plenty of us to take up the slack on that part. I think Ohio Joy and I would both agree that we are truly blessed even though we are challenged. My DH works 3rd shift and I work 1st shift so someone is usually here for Matthew when he needs someone. I do get to go to knitting group and teach classes so I have my free time which I enjoy.


Mary, there are no thanks necessary! I know what struggles my friend has had with her son, and he was diagnosed early on. And he got the help he needed for the most part. Of course, she had to really fight to get it for him, but he got it. So for Matthew not to have been diagnosed until the 8th grade, he has done fantastic! And I would never have known that he forgot to bring his medication with him to KAP. I love Matthew! I seldom see young men as polite and helpful as he is.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> As my now infamous Gran used to say, "If you don't laugh you'll greet." (Cry) However I got a row for laughing from DH today when I overbalanced getting into the shower and slid gracefully on to my a***! No damage done & I couldn't get up for laughing....that's when I got the row! :roll: :lol:


Glad there was no damage done.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not yet. Almost finished the one but then frogged back 12 rows to redo the join for the thumb. Caught back up so not much more to go on it. Then will start on the second on. Today I slept in late and then also took a good nap this afternoon. Was up too long last night on top of overdoing with cleaning and hurting quite a bit. Feeling okay now so will pick up the needles is a few minutes. I'll be sure to post a picture when I do finish them.


pacer said:


> Did you finish the mitts?


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> I think that good hard freeze is starting this week. Years ago the pediatrician told me that we need something like 3 weeks of freezing weather to kill off those bugs and reduce allergens for the spring time. I have cherished those consecutive days of freezing weather as they help DS#1 to be healthier.


That is what I have heard, also. And yes, I am afraid that cold snap is coming. I am not sure it will last long enough, but hopefully it will help.


----------



## tami_ohio

nittergma said:


> Wow Tami, your grandchildren are beautiful! Must be fun making cookies with them.


Thank you! D only wants to decorate. Arriana has to be in the middle of everything. She was so cute trying to see into the mixing bowl and watch the beater go round and round!

A day or two later they were here and she was pestering mommy, while mommy was trying to do something. I scooped her up and whispered in her ear, asking if she wanted a cookie. Out to the kitchen we went, and mommy caught us! She said where are you going? Are you giving her cookies again?! Busted, but what are grannies for if we can't spoil them?  :roll:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> So for Matthew not to have been diagnosed until the 8th grade, he has done fantastic! And I would never have known that he forgot to bring his medication with him to KAP. I love Matthew! I seldom see young men as polite and helpful as he is.


Oh, yes, echo this, esp the last sentence!


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> My DS#1 wants to know if the cookies met her approval.


Oh yes! She wanted seconds, and thirds, and fourths. That is not saying she got them, just that she wanted them! She is a carbaholic, just like her mommy and granny. I do have to say that mommy is a much better eater than granny is. I am very picky, and not big on veggies and fruits. DD loves them. And Arriana does like fruit. Veggies not so much. But say cookie...... :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> You sure can see the wind blowing strongly. Do stay in and get totally well. Just looking at it makes me shiver.


The wind is chilly making it feel much colder. I working on getting healthy and am staying in I promise. Just letting the dog out makes me shiver.


----------



## nicho

Hello friends from Denise in overcast Sydney. It's been uncomfortably hot (high 90's most days and a scorching 100+ yesterday) but today is much cooler. Should not complain though, as South Australia and Victoria have had much higher temps and bushfires to cope with so I should just be thankful with what we have been experiencing. I hope those of you experiencing extreme cold that I cannot even begin to comprehend are managing to stay warm and safe inside instead of venturing out on icy roads.
So much has happened since I was last on here. Thank goodness for Margaret's summary and Kate's compilation of where the pics are. So many gorgeous grandchildren!
Sorry to hear so many of you are not or have not been well, or have started the new year with injuries of one kind or another. Healing energies to all of you. Wishing for a healthy 2015 for all of us!
Don't think I have been on since before Christmas which was a lovely day for us. Just DH and DD, so quiet. Way too much food of course. Shame I had to throw out the entree. Oysters natural with a vinaigrette and oysters kilpatrick were on the menu but did not taste good, so straight to the bin with them! But we had enough prawns, cold meats and salads to keep us going (and then some!) before we finished off with pavlova (which we did not need, but since it is a tradition, no-one said No)
Boxing day we spent on a sparkling Sydney harbour in glorious sunshine on a lunchtime cruise to watch the start of the Sydney to Hobart yacht race. A fabulous Christmas present from our DD. More great food and champagne plus the excitement of watching the yachts manouvre for position prior to the start and then the mad dash as they sailed out the heads and turned south for Hobart. A new entrant from the US, a huge maxi called Comanche, stunned everyone by making it out the heads in under 5 minutes, a new record. Unfortunately for them, they came second in the race. The winner was local favourite and many times the winner of this race, Wild Oats. One year I would like to be in Hobart to see the winner cross the line.
We have spent the rest of the holiday period working around the house. Mostly moving 2 huge steel beams that are going to be used in reconstruction of our back deck which has rotted badly since it is all timber. The next one will be a lot more solid - steel braces to hold a concrete floor that will be tiled and then the final addition will be a roof so we can use it in all weathers. Should be finished in say 10 years if we are lucky! Things move slowly around here since DH likes to do it all himself!
I am hoping that 2015 will be a happy and healthy one for all of us. I have retirement to look forward to at the end of our first school term so only 10 more weeks of school for me after school starts again in late January. Looking forward to reading what I want to read at any time it suits me and to picking up my knitting whenever I want!
In the meantime, some pics to share and happy knitting everyone!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget....Marianne said to send love and prayers to everyone. She is having computer problems big time. Also please pray for her son Ben. He was able to come see her during Christmas; brought his will with him. His health is deteriorating quite a bit. He has made the decision that when he reaches the point of needing dialysis he is going to decline it and let nature take it's course. On the other hand, he has made a connection with a stepsister who is suppose to be check for a match for a possible transplant. Marianne said he had to have an MRI done this past week but does not know what it was for. This is very difficult for him and of course for her so prayer warriors you are so needed.


I was going to ask you if you had heard from Marianne. She has been on my mind, along with several others we have not heard from in some time. Of course I will keep Ben and Marianne in my prayers. Sending healing juju towards her sick computer also!

Has anyone heard from Pammie? There were a couple of others I was thinking about during the night, when I should have been sleeping, but a night mare had me awake for the second night in a row. I was thinking of everything I could to get it out of my mind. Of course, now that I want to ask about them, I can't remember them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Caren. They have been fairly easy once Pacer helped me figure out some crazy way the author had written part of the directions. They are called Staghorn Fingerless Gloves and are free on Revelry. If you decide to try them and run into confusion when reaching the thumb gusset let me know and I can help decipher the jumbled up directions! LOL


I will be looking them up. I do like them and think the girls will like them. If I run into trouble I will be messaging you. Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio

nicho said:


> Hello friends from Denise in overcast Sydney. It's been uncomfortably hot (high 90's most days and a scorching 100+ yesterday) but today is much cooler. Should not complain though, as South Australia and Victoria have had much higher temps and bushfires to cope with so I should just be thankful with what we have been experiencing. I hope those of you experiencing extreme cold that I cannot even begin to comprehend are managing to stay warm and safe inside instead of venturing out on icy roads.
> So much has happened since I was last on here. Thank goodness for Margaret's summary and Kate's compilation of where the pics are. So many gorgeous grandchildren!
> Sorry to hear so many of you are not or have not been well, or have started the new year with injuries of one kind or another. Healing energies to all of you. Wishing for a healthy 2015 for all of us!
> Don't think I have been on since before Christmas which was a lovely day for us. Just DH and DD, so quiet. Way too much food of course. Shame I had to throw out the entree. Oysters natural with a vinaigrette and oysters kilpatrick were on the menu but did not taste good, so straight to the bin with them! But we had enough prawns, cold meats and salads to keep us going (and then some!) before we finished off with pavlova (which we did not need, but since it is a tradition, no-one said No)
> Boxing day we spent on a sparkling Sydney harbour in glorious sunshine on a lunchtime cruise to watch the start of the Sydney to Hobart yacht race. A fabulous Christmas present from our DD. More great food and champagne plus the excitement of watching the yachts manouvre for position prior to the start and then the mad dash as they sailed out the heads and turned south for Hobart. A new entrant from the US, a huge maxi called Comanche, stunned everyone by making it out the heads in under 5 minutes, a new record. Unfortunately for them, they came second in the race. The winner was local favourite and many times the winner of this race, Wild Oats. One year I would like to be in Hobart to see the winner cross the line.
> We have spent the rest of the holiday period working around the house. Mostly moving 2 huge steel beams that are going to be used in reconstruction of our back deck which has rotted badly since it is all timber. The next one will be a lot more solid - steel braces to hold a concrete floor that will be tiled and then the final addition will be a roof so we can use it in all weathers. Should be finished in say 10 years if we are lucky! Things move slowly around here since DH likes to do it all himself!
> I am hoping that 2015 will be a happy and healthy one for all of us. I have retirement to look forward to at the end of our first school term so only 10 more weeks of school for me after school starts again in late January. Looking forward to reading what I want to read at any time it suits me and to picking up my knitting whenever I want!
> In the meantime, some pics to share and happy knitting everyone!


Happy New Year, Nicco! What a shame you had to throw the oysters out. That is a beautiful photo of you and your DD. And you can see the love and pride your DH has for you and your DD in the photo of the three of you. It looks like you were having a great time. Congratulations on your upcoming retirement.


----------



## pacer

tami_ohio said:


> Oh yes! She wanted seconds, and thirds, and fourths. That is not saying she got them, just that she wanted them! She is a carbaholic, just like her mommy and granny. I do have to say that mommy is a much better eater than granny is. I am very picky, and not big on veggies and fruits. DD loves them. And Arriana does like fruit. Veggies not so much. But say cookie...... :XD:


Too funny. I hope you liked the fruits and veggies I sent with you in October. I cooked some cookies from cookie dough bought from a school fundraiser and my DS#1 has been eating those. Matthew does not eat cakes and cookies for the most part, but he does love warm rolls and breads. My hands are so cold right now. Matthew's are always warm and sometimes he will hold my hands between his to warm me up.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to see you online Caren. I was wondering about you earlier today and on the verge of questioning your whereabouts. Sorry you've had a bad cold. Do take care and get well. Your voice has been missed!


Thank you. I have missed everyone a lot. I hope to be able to get online more have also been having trouble with the Internet. 
I am going to say good night,getting rather tired. 
Sweet dreams and hugs to all. Healing thoughts going out to all in need of it.


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> Have the gosling family moved into their new home yet?
> Junek


Unfortunately, the mother of Isaiah's children has posted 2 different messages on FB since Thanksgiving that she is single and on the lookout for a new ''baby daddy''. I don't know that he will want to go into the purchase of the house now without his family/children. However, another younger mother of a 6yo has expressed her eagerness to move into the house when the occupancy permit is issued shortly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Too funny. I hope you liked the fruits and veggies I sent with you in October. I cooked some cookies from cookie dough bought from a school fundraiser and my DS#1 has been eating those. Matthew does not eat cakes and cookies for the most part, but he does love warm rolls and breads. My hands are so cold right now. Matthew's are always warm and sometimes he will hold my hands between his to warm me up.


Yes we both enjoyed them. I am more likely to eat them the way you prepared them, than cooked. Warm rolls and breads are the best! Do you have any regular, not minute, rice in the house? Fill a sock with it, tie it closed, and put it in the microwave for about 90 seconds. With that size you might want to start with only a minute. Don't go over 2 minutes. It makes a nice heat pack. I do them with shelled field corn. It makes a good foot warmer too! M is my hand warmer (and foot warmer at night!). Matthew is such a sweet heart and so good to you.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I have missed everyone a lot. I hope to be able to get online more have also been having trouble with the Internet.
> I am going to say good night,getting rather tired.
> Sweet dreams and hugs to all. Healing thoughts going out to all in need of it.


Good night Caren.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Nicho, great pictures, thanks for sharing your beautiful scenery with us.
Sorry to hear Marianne's son is not well, what a worry for her.


----------



## jheiens

nittergma said:


> No you don't Joy, I like getting to know family of KP'ers as well. He seems very sweet anyway. Is everyone over the yukky cold?


Yea, we are all over the yucky stuff, Noni. Good thing, too, because tomorrow Tim is supposed to return to school for the first time since more than a week before Christmas break began. He will so worn out by the time his school day is over after spending all those days mostly sitting or falling asleep on the couch. Poor buddy!! On Tuesday, he returns to PT twice a week at school.

He will have surgery on the morning of 16 January--very early AM in Akron. We will be praying for clear and dry weather for traveling there. It is expected to be an out-patient procedure and very few restrictions when school starts again on 20 January.

Hope you, too, are feeling much better. I've missed you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Keeping them all in prayers...I hope that a transplant is an option.



Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget....Marianne said to send love and prayers to everyone. She is having computer problems big time. Also please pray for her son Ben. He was able to come see her during Christmas; brought his will with him. His health is deteriorating quite a bit. He has made the decision that when he reaches the point of needing dialysis he is going to decline it and let nature take it's course. On the other hand, he has made a connection with a stepsister who is suppose to be check for a match for a possible transplant. Marianne said he had to have an MRI done this past week but does not know what it was for. This is very difficult for him and of course for her so prayer warriors you are so needed.


----------



## jheiens

Kathleendoris said:


> Sometimes it gets imposed on us when we don't want it, though.
> When we were on our way home from the New Year celebrations, on Friday, we called in at a Starbucks for a break. I went up to the counter to order, but it was so noisy - coffee machines, Muzak, other customers - that I had to keep asking the assistant to repeat her numerous questions (why did she need to know my name, anyway?), and after a short while, she began to address me as "My dear". I felt very patronised, and did not at all feel that failure to hear her questions was, in that environment, a sign of failing faculties. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I have been known to reply to such patronizing attitudes by addressing my remarks to the youngster and telling him/her that I will refrain from calling them a VERY embarrassing term of endearment, loud enough for their peers to hear me, and possibly including something slightly out of line for a business situation. Then I tell them just which terms of address they may choose from when speaking to me. That usually clears up the attitude.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

You are so right again!!

Ohio Joy



Kathleendoris said:


> That is so sad, Joy, although, as you say, the loss is theirs. I am thankful that our two family members who are 'special', my grandson with fairly mild, but multiple problems, and my step-grandson with profound autism, are both surrounded by love and support from all their families. There are one or two individuals who clearly find it more difficult than others to accept things as they are, but no one has rejected either of the boys. We are all flawed, in one way or another, and we all need the love and care of those who surround us to a greater or lesser degree. I have to say, I feel pity for those who cannot open their hearts to those who are different, in whatever way that difference may present itself. Their world is so much the poorer for being so narrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Caren - hope you get a good night's sleep. 

Mary & Joy -- you and your families are always in my prayers. My one DD chose her profession (teaching the visually impaired) after helping students navigate through Jr. High and High School. She has always marveled at the families and we know of quite a few people who have gone into helping others as a result of being inspired by people like you.

Nicho -- Happy New Year --- good to see you. It's interesting to note that there's 100 degrees different between your temperatures and ours!!

Tami - one of my most favorite things to do with the grandkids is to spend time in the kitchen with them. We made Italian knot cookies over Christmas and they were great fun to have them help shape and then they dunked them in the glaze and sprinkled with decorations -- I really like the way they tasted too and will be in a regular rotation.


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> It's definitely their loss. And anyone who tells their son those hurtful things are people Tim is probably better not knowing.
> Junek


That's another one of the blessings we remind ourselves of rather frequently, June.

But I loved Michael like a son and regret his loss in not having Tim in his life. However, Tim would likely not be the strong, loving, witty young man he is, if Michael had stayed around. So sad!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Thanks for the update. What a difficult decision for her son to make and even harder for a mom to hear. I will pray for both of them.


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Hello friends from Denise in overcast Sydney. It's been uncomfortably hot (high 90's most days and a scorching 100+ yesterday) but today is much cooler. Should not complain though, as South Australia and Victoria have had much higher temps and bushfires to cope with so I should just be thankful with what we have been experiencing. I hope those of you experiencing extreme cold that I cannot even begin to comprehend are managing to stay warm and safe inside instead of venturing out on icy roads.
> So much has happened since I was last on here. Thank goodness for Margaret's summary and Kate's compilation of where the pics are. So many gorgeous grandchildren!
> Sorry to hear so many of you are not or have not been well, or have started the new year with injuries of one kind or another. Healing energies to all of you. Wishing for a healthy 2015 for all of us!
> Don't think I have been on since before Christmas which was a lovely day for us. Just DH and DD, so quiet. Way too much food of course. Shame I had to throw out the entree. Oysters natural with a vinaigrette and oysters kilpatrick were on the menu but did not taste good, so straight to the bin with them! But we had enough prawns, cold meats and salads to keep us going (and then some!) before we finished off with pavlova (which we did not need, but since it is a tradition, no-one said No)
> Boxing day we spent on a sparkling Sydney harbour in glorious sunshine on a lunchtime cruise to watch the start of the Sydney to Hobart yacht race. A fabulous Christmas present from our DD. More great food and champagne plus the excitement of watching the yachts manouvre for position prior to the start and then the mad dash as they sailed out the heads and turned south for Hobart. A new entrant from the US, a huge maxi called Comanche, stunned everyone by making it out the heads in under 5 minutes, a new record. Unfortunately for them, they came second in the race. The winner was local favourite and many times the winner of this race, Wild Oats. One year I would like to be in Hobart to see the winner cross the line.
> We have spent the rest of the holiday period working around the house. Mostly moving 2 huge steel beams that are going to be used in reconstruction of our back deck which has rotted badly since it is all timber. The next one will be a lot more solid - steel braces to hold a concrete floor that will be tiled and then the final addition will be a roof so we can use it in all weathers. Should be finished in say 10 years if we are lucky! Things move slowly around here since DH likes to do it all himself!
> I am hoping that 2015 will be a happy and healthy one for all of us. I have retirement to look forward to at the end of our first school term so only 10 more weeks of school for me after school starts again in late January. Looking forward to reading what I want to read at any time it suits me and to picking up my knitting whenever I want!
> In the meantime, some pics to share and happy knitting everyone!


Lovely to hear from you again, Denise! The photos are splendid as always!


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> Well we have been much more talktive today- took me over 3 hours to catch up! Mind you if I had shut up and just read I may have managed it considerably quicke


Not possible to do that. Like so many of us, if I don't comment straight away - when I read the comment or give compliments on work - I end up missing something I wanted to say.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Swedenme said:


> It must be devastating for the people living in these areas knowing that if the wind changes everything they have worked so hard for could be gone . I just hope they all stay safe and get some really prolonged rain that could help to put these fires out


There was devestating news this morning about the animal toll. They are finding burnt koalas of all ages, burnt stock animals, and the worst (to me) the loss of a pet minding kennel full of family furbabies.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> There was devestating news this morning about the animal toll. They are finding burnt koalas of all ages, burnt stock animals, and the worst (to me) the loss of a pet minding kennel full of family furbabies.


Heather! I know it is hard- but try to look for today's POSITIVE THOUGHT! it might just help you, I do know how tough things must be feeling right now.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Heather! I know it is hard- but try to look for today's POSITIVE THOUGHT! it might just help you, I do know how tough things must be feeling right now.


 :thumbup: I know it is sad.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Swedenme said:


> That is what happened to my husband his body just swelled out his feet looked as if they were going to burst and when I looked at his legs he had got purple blotches everywhere and fluid was filling his lungs that's when the cough got really bad apparently that's your bodies way of trying to clear the fluid from the lungs . He is still taking the medication to reduce fluid along with a load of other medication . I feel like pharmacist . I'm glad you finally got the help you needed .It must have been really scary


I think the scariest was that I was alone when the diagnosis was made. I called home and got DM to come to the hospital to help me understand/deal with the diagnosis. I now look forward to a lifetime of medication, doctor's visits, scans and tests on regular basis. I am on 2 different blood pressure meds, 2 different diaretics, cholesterole med, anti depressent, reflux. That is something to watch for, and act on as soon as signs show - depression. It will hit him at some point. A change of diet - low fat dairy, baked not fried, more salads and so on. Actually along the lines of type 2 diabetes diet. Also exercise or physical activity of some sort every day. I am looking for work, again, and this can limit what I can do as my stamina can drop without warning.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Swedenme said:


> Mine is an Alaskan malamute they look more like a wolf with a big fluffy tail stuck up in the air they have brown eyes with a mask across the eyes . Hope you get your boiler sorted .Isn't it funny how they always tend to go wrong this time of year


Same for us down under with our airconditioners packing it in on the worst days. Mind you, the last agent hadn't actually kept up the servicing on it, so no surprise.


----------



## busyworkerbee

PurpleFi said:


> At what age do they grow out of it, my gs2 spends most of his time hanging upside down from trees and his Dad is not much better


At the age that climbing trees are no longer available. I must admit that we all climbed trees until early adulthood at my grandparents who had a lovely old and huge frangapanni tree in their front yard. But the internal climbing tended to stop when they started to communicate verbally and could ask.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> There was devestating news this morning about the animal toll. They are finding burnt koalas of all ages, burnt stock animals, and the worst (to me) the loss of a pet minding kennel full of family furbabies.


So sorry to hear this. I was hoping the animals would be able to sense the fire and get away but I guess it can move so fast. I heard about the kennel. Devastating news about the koalas and all animals.

Your medication regimen sounds very much like mom's. It must be rather standard. Please know that we care about you and also wish you luck as you search for work.


----------



## sassafras123

Busybee, how sad.
Gwennie, healing energy for Ben. Hope transplant possible. 
Denise, lovely pics.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Yea, we are all over the yucky stuff, Noni. Good thing, too, because tomorrow Tim is supposed to return to school for the first time since more than a week before Christmas break began. He will so worn out by the time his school day is over after spending all those days mostly sitting or falling asleep on the couch. Poor buddy!! On Tuesday, he returns to PT twice a week at school.
> 
> He will have surgery on the morning of 16 January--very early AM in Akron. We will be praying for clear and dry weather for traveling there. It is expected to be an out-patient procedure and very few restrictions when school starts again on 20 January.
> 
> Hope you, too, are feeling much better. I've missed you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Good old Akron. Have lots of relatives in the area. Will be thinking of Tim. I'm upstairs now but will try and remember to put this on the calendar. I'm sure you will remind us so we can hold him close in our hearts and send healing wishes and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh wrote:
Before I forget....Marianne said to send love and prayers to everyone. She is having computer problems big time. Also please pray for her son Ben. He was able to come see her during Christmas; brought his will with him. His health is deteriorating quite a bit. He has made the decision that when he reaches the point of needing dialysis he is going to decline it and let nature take it's course. On the other hand, he has made a connection with a stepsister who is suppose to be check for a match for a possible transplant. Marianne said he had to have an MRI done this past week but does not know what it was for. This is very difficult for him and of course for her so prayer warriors you are so needed.

__________________________________________

Gwen, this is just heartbreaking. I pray he will get a match for a transplant. Marianne has been through so much and I pray she won't have to go through the loss of her son. Please send her my love and prayers will be said.


----------



## Cashmeregma

We are not that big a group but it seems there is so much heartbreak. I truly shows that we are not alone. There have been times when I felt I was the only one, but through this open and sharing group I have learned that we all have our times of suffering and we all have our times of joy. We really aren't alone. The details are different but the joys and the pain are shared. I was hoping this year would be better. Just know you aren't alone. Others have been there and understand.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Cashmeregma said:


> Busyworkerbee, How awful for the driver of the truck. My aunt was driving and someone took a dive off an overpass into her car. It was horrible. Almost killed her and I don't think she ever got over the trauma. I know that when someone is depressed and feel no hope they are not thinking of this. Just so sad all the way around. Big Hugs to you!


The depression demons and the lonely feelings don't allow you to think of anyone else or the effect of their actions on other people.


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> Seems to be a bad time for the depression demons- you are the third person today to say they feeling bad with it.
> It must be so hard to drive again after driving the vehicle that kills someone even if it isn't your fault. Same for the bowler who bowled the ball that killed Phil Hughes- he has though gone back to playing first class cricket and done well whihc was good to hear.


Very happy to hear that the bowler is back playing first class cricket. I was so worried about how he would deal with it all, having seen how badly some of our batsmen reacted the first time they were back on that ground.


----------



## busyworkerbee

pacer said:


> Last year he said he be in for the weekend and it ended up being more like a week so I suspect that he could be in for a bit until he is much more comfortable with his breathing. Probably best with the huge changes in temperatures right now. This cold front coming in could really take a toll on him if it reaches northern Ohio.


One would hope that the doctors are also holding him in because of the weather, after all, no point in sending him home if the weather changes for the worse and Sam is right back with them.


----------



## tami_ohio

Busy, unfortunately, our insurance companies often control when we are discharged from the hospital, not the Dr.'s. I am really hoping that Sam is not released in the next several days,as we are now getting hit with the cold that Kansasgma has been getting. And Sam lives about 2 hours west of me, so they are getting before I do. Not that, I want Sam to have to stay longer, but it would be best for him. This cold and wind just steals your breath away,even if you are healthy, and it is to get colder.


----------



## busyworkerbee

angelam said:


> I think Purple can even knit while she's hanging upside down from a tree!!


  :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

tami_ohio said:


> Oh that would be fun!


Irrepressible thought - play group for who, the little kiddies, the bigger specials or the overgrown grey kiddies?


----------



## tami_ohio

Maybe all of the above!


----------



## Glennys 2

darowil said:


> No real change in the bushfires at this stage.
> I had heard yeasterday that there was another wedding at the church yesterday- thought maybe that was why this was a morning wedding. But it turned out the wedding was meant to be held in an area that was under fire threat and somehow they were ablr to find somewhere else for the reception as well.
> The paper reported what was probably another isnstance of the same thing. The area the fires are in are a beutiful area and very popular for weddings and/or receptions
> 
> The front page of our Sunday Mail today had a picture of a birnt out house and the quite 'God gives us everything and then he takes it back'. One of the families burnt out had quoted this (or similar) and the article began with that the family had lost their house, their pets and 6 cars but they had not lost their faith. ANd finsihed with the statement that God gives and takes but is in control and knows what he is doing. Not to often we read something like this in the paper.


Your wedding story reminds me that about 2 years ago there was a forest fire in Oregon. A couple had planned their wedding at a site near where the fire was. Well they were finally allowed to have their wedding there and after the wedding the photographer took a picture of them with the fire in back of them. It made for a nice but scary backdrop.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget....Marianne said to send love and prayers to everyone. She is having computer problems big time. Also please pray for her son Ben. He was able to come see her during Christmas; brought his will with him. His health is deteriorating quite a bit. He has made the decision that when he reaches the point of needing dialysis he is going to decline it and let nature take it's course. On the other hand, he has made a connection with a stepsister who is suppose to be check for a match for a possible transplant. Marianne said he had to have an MRI done this past week but does not know what it was for. This is very difficult for him and of course for her so prayer warriors you are so needed.


Sometime people know when their time is near and make decisions appropiately. My DSF has a dnr on file with the hospital he goes to and has requested no life support if he is ever in that position. He has, also, agreed we can donate any organs that may be wanted in that case. Not sure how DM will cope if we lose him first, but not sure how I will cope if we lose DM first.


----------



## Spider

Trying to catch up with you all. 
Now we are really cold. No snow yet, but the temp is -15 right now at ten o'clock and the wind chill is -40. So winter is here. Seems really strange to not have snow but fine with me. This is serious cold so hope everyone's furnaces work. 
Will read backwards now and see how all are. Hope everyone that has been sick is getting better and Sam is home.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Heather! I know it is hard- but try to look for today's POSITIVE THOUGHT! it might just help you, I do know how tough things must be feeling right now.


Positive thought coming after I go to store for DM


----------



## busyworkerbee

Cashmeregma said:


> We are not that big a group but it seems there is so much heartbreak. I truly shows that we are not alone. There have been times when I felt I was the only one, but through this open and sharing group I have learned that we all have our times of suffering and we all have our times of joy. We really aren't alone. The details are different but the joys and the pain are shared. I was hoping this year would be better. Just know you aren't alone. Others have been there and understand.


I have also learnt that my experiences are not just me but that many others have had the same happen to them regardless of where they are.


----------



## busyworkerbee

tami_ohio said:


> Busy, unfortunately, our insurance companies often control when we are discharged from the hospital, not the Dr.'s. I am really hoping that Sam is not released in the next several days,as we are now getting hit with the cold that Kansasgma has been getting. And Sam lives about 2 hours west of me, so they are getting before I do. Not that, I want Sam to have to stay longer, but it would be best for him. This cold and wind just steals your breath away,even if you are healthy, and it is to get colder.


A smart doctor would know how to get around the health insurance company if needed. Mind you, wish the health insurance companies would wise up to a longer stay at times is more beneficial than repeated admissions because of early discharges. I am glad that Australia has a free public system.


----------



## busyworkerbee

tami_ohio said:


> Maybe all of the above!


I can just see one group of toddlers and littlies, another group of primaries, a group of high schoolers, a group of specials and running around having even more fun, the grey kiddies.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Positive thought for the day - I have just returned from a lovely walk to the shops in lovely sunshine and mild breeze. Feeling less depressed, at least for a while.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Positive thought for the day - I have just returned from a lovely walk to the shops in lovely sunshine and mild breeze. Feeling less depressed, at least for a while.


Good on you Heather! Some days it is harder to find the positive than others!


----------



## Normaedern

I am gradually catching up. The fires sound horrific. I am so sorry for everyone that is ailing. Hugs and prayers for you all. Wecome to all newbies and returnees it is nice to see you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I am gradually catching up. The fires sound horrific. I am so sorry for everyone that is ailing. Hugs and prayers for you all. Wecome to all newbies and returnees it is nice to see you.


It is quite amazing if one goes back to a year or two ago how so few of us actually are the same old- people definitely come and go in being regulars at Sam's table. There's a few of us, Sam himself, Darowil, me, Gwen, Rookie who go back to 2011 or early 2012 - I guess life gets in the way- emphases and priorities change, and occasionally we are left wondering if the Grim Reaper has taken a toll.

Thinking of the fires in the South Island- they have quickly become hectares ablaze- but nothing like the extent of the Australian fires- another thing we don't have the extensive native Eucalypts that are so combustible, thank goodness! Although the Fire Service was pointing out that many are planting unwisely close to their houses.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> True, but if I do that, then I don't remember what I wanted to comment on! And forget taking notes. Doesn't work for me!


Same here- I've tried doing like Betty but get myself very confused!


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for filling for Sam! Healing energies going out to him and all other for a speedy recovery. I am so out of the loop. Am just getting over a nasty cold that went straight to my chest, not fun at all. feeling better now but going to take it easy.
> Betty if you have not already gone in go get this checked out please.
> Getting rain and freezing rain today with promises to change to snow over night. What a roller coaster the weather has been lately. :shock:


Good to see you here again Caren- hope your chest quickly recovers.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Indeed he will, and he gets the dubious pleasure of taking him to nursery too...will probably do him good! He often remarks, "You're so good with him," (2 of my own & a remedial teacher for 20 years and he finds wonderment in the fact that I can work with little kids? :shock: :lol: ) and I probably did do the most for Luke - changing him, dressing him, feeding him ...this could be a learning curve! :lol:


It'll be interestingn to see how Luke behaves for him- and whether he puts on such a turn at nursery


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll photocopy it then and post it to you!
> 
> My copy belonged to Mum, and is revised from the 1955 original!


Thanks Julie that would be good


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget....Marianne said to send love and prayers to everyone. She is having computer problems big time. Also please pray for her son Ben. He was able to come see her during Christmas; brought his will with him. His health is deteriorating quite a bit. He has made the decision that when he reaches the point of needing dialysis he is going to decline it and let nature take it's course. On the other hand, he has made a connection with a stepsister who is suppose to be check for a match for a possible transplant. Marianne said he had to have an MRI done this past week but does not know what it was for. This is very difficult for him and of course for her so prayer warriors you are so needed.


How tough for Ben, Marianne and all the others as well. Bens married isn't he? Must be hard for his wife as well


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Hello friends from Denise in overcast Sydney. It's been uncomfortably hot (high 90's most days and a scorching 100+ yesterday) but today is much cooler. Should not complain though, as South Australia and Victoria have had much higher temps and bushfires to cope with so I should just be thankful with what we have been experiencing. I hope those of you experiencing extreme cold that I cannot even begin to comprehend are managing to stay warm and safe inside instead of venturing out on icy roads.
> So much has happened since I was last on here. Thank goodness for Margaret's summary and Kate's compilation of where the pics are. So many gorgeous grandchildren!
> Sorry to hear so many of you are not or have not been well, or have started the new year with injuries of one kind or another. Healing energies to all of you. Wishing for a healthy 2015 for all of us!
> Don't think I have been on since before Christmas which was a lovely day for us. Just DH and DD, so quiet. Way too much food of course. Shame I had to throw out the entree. Oysters natural with a vinaigrette and oysters kilpatrick were on the menu but did not taste good, so straight to the bin with them! But we had enough prawns, cold meats and salads to keep us going (and then some!) before we finished off with pavlova (which we did not need, but since it is a tradition, no-one said No)
> Boxing day we spent on a sparkling Sydney harbour in glorious sunshine on a lunchtime cruise to watch the start of the Sydney to Hobart yacht race. A fabulous Christmas present from our DD. More great food and champagne plus the excitement of watching the yachts manouvre for position prior to the start and then the mad dash as they sailed out the heads and turned south for Hobart. A new entrant from the US, a huge maxi called Comanche, stunned everyone by making it out the heads in under 5 minutes, a new record. Unfortunately for them, they came second in the race. The winner was local favourite and many times the winner of this race, Wild Oats. One year I would like to be in Hobart to see the winner cross the line.
> We have spent the rest of the holiday period working around the house. Mostly moving 2 huge steel beams that are going to be used in reconstruction of our back deck which has rotted badly since it is all timber. The next one will be a lot more solid - steel braces to hold a concrete floor that will be tiled and then the final addition will be a roof so we can use it in all weathers. Should be finished in say 10 years if we are lucky! Things move slowly around here since DH likes to do it all himself!
> I am hoping that 2015 will be a happy and healthy one for all of us. I have retirement to look forward to at the end of our first school term so only 10 more weeks of school for me after school starts again in late January. Looking forward to reading what I want to read at any time it suits me and to picking up my knitting whenever I want!
> In the meantime, some pics to share and happy knitting everyone!


What a great present that was- would have been wonderful I'm sure. Wonder how long it will take you to fill in your days after retiring?


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> While by no means on the scale of the fires in Australia, spare a thought for the people of inland Canterbury and Otago in the South Island- they also have scrub fires, and the latest report is 30 homes near Twizel are having to be evacuated. Temperatures have been up around 34 C in places- again not to be compared with Australia, but the result is not good.


Oh dear, fires are so disastrous and scary. I hope they get them under control without too much loss.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Very happy to hear that the bowler is back playing first class cricket. I was so worried about how he would deal with it all, having seen how badly some of our batsmen reacted the first time they were back on that ground.


Tomorrow the test team plays there.


----------



## darowil

Glennys 2 said:


> Your wedding story reminds me that about 2 years ago there was a forest fire in Oregon. A couple had planned their wedding at a site near where the fire was. Well they were finally allowed to have their wedding there and after the wedding the photographer took a picture of them with the fire in back of them. It made for a nice but scary backdrop.


Heard today that one wedding was evacuated in the middle of it because the change in winds. Presumably it was considered safe at the time it started. That sure will be a wedding day to remember!


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Irrepressible thought - play group for who, the little kiddies, the bigger specials or the overgrown grey kiddies?


Why not all?


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> That makes an 88 degree difference between your minimum and our maximun a few days ago!


Re Bonnies temperatures..... I was just thinking the same thing! :shock:


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I have missed everyone a lot. I hope to be able to get online more have also been having trouble with the Internet.
> I am going to say good night,getting rather tired.
> Sweet dreams and hugs to all. Healing thoughts going out to all in need of it.


Good to see you posting Caren. I'm sorry you haven't been well and hope you're beginning to feel a bit better each day now. Hope it didn't spoil your Christmas too much and you were able to have fun with all your family. Stay warm and rest as much as you can. Lots of love and Happy New Year. xx


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I just had a lovely experience- Bronwen and I had discussed earlier in the afternoon the DGD was ready to pass the 'Children's Bible' to her little brother- she and I used to read it by telephone at night when she was about three and four years old. I got a text just before 9 p.m., wondering if I was ready to start? DGS really liked the idea- so the phone was handed to him and we sorted out that he wanted to read from the Frontispiece, which meant very quickly we came to the contents, but we got over that problem and have read Genesis 1, 2 and 3, up to Adam and Eve being told to leave the Garden of Eden. He really wanted to go on but it was starting to grow dark so I reminded him how to switch off the phone and we said 'good night'. I would not be surprised if I get a call tomorrow night! Thank goodness I had had the foresight to get the 0800 number (free-calling number) back- it has taken a while but great that it will now be used!


That is so nice for you both. Great to hear that you will be able to build up a good relationship with him. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

nicho said:


> Hello friends from Denise in overcast Sydney. It's been uncomfortably hot (high 90's most days and a scorching 100+ yesterday) but today is much cooler. Should not complain though, as South Australia and Victoria have had much higher temps and bushfires to cope with so I should just be thankful with what we have been experiencing. I hope those of you experiencing extreme cold that I cannot even begin to comprehend are managing to stay warm and safe inside instead of venturing out on icy roads.
> So much has happened since I was last on here. Thank goodness for Margaret's summary and Kate's compilation of where the pics are. So many gorgeous grandchildren!
> Sorry to hear so many of you are not or have not been well, or have started the new year with injuries of one kind or another. Healing energies to all of you. Wishing for a healthy 2015 for all of us!
> Don't think I have been on since before Christmas which was a lovely day for us. Just DH and DD, so quiet. Way too much food of course. Shame I had to throw out the entree. Oysters natural with a vinaigrette and oysters kilpatrick were on the menu but did not taste good, so straight to the bin with them! But we had enough prawns, cold meats and salads to keep us going (and then some!) before we finished off with pavlova (which we did not need, but since it is a tradition, no-one said No)
> Boxing day we spent on a sparkling Sydney harbour in glorious sunshine on a lunchtime cruise to watch the start of the Sydney to Hobart yacht race. A fabulous Christmas present from our DD. More great food and champagne plus the excitement of watching the yachts manouvre for position prior to the start and then the mad dash as they sailed out the heads and turned south for Hobart. A new entrant from the US, a huge maxi called Comanche, stunned everyone by making it out the heads in under 5 minutes, a new record. Unfortunately for them, they came second in the race. The winner was local favourite and many times the winner of this race, Wild Oats. One year I would like to be in Hobart to see the winner cross the line.
> We have spent the rest of the holiday period working around the house. Mostly moving 2 huge steel beams that are going to be used in reconstruction of our back deck which has rotted badly since it is all timber. The next one will be a lot more solid - steel braces to hold a concrete floor that will be tiled and then the final addition will be a roof so we can use it in all weathers. Should be finished in say 10 years if we are lucky! Things move slowly around here since DH likes to do it all himself!
> I am hoping that 2015 will be a happy and healthy one for all of us. I have retirement to look forward to at the end of our first school term so only 10 more weeks of school for me after school starts again in late January. Looking forward to reading what I want to read at any time it suits me and to picking up my knitting whenever I want!
> In the meantime, some pics to share and happy knitting everyone!


Happy New Year Nicho! Thank you for your lovely Christmas pictures, Sydney Harbour on Boxing Day looks like the perfect day out.


----------



## darowil

darowil wrote:
That makes an 88 degree difference between your minimum and our maximun a few days ago!


Re Bonnies temperatures..... I was just thinking the same thing! 

This was centigrade a lot more than fahrenheit! Almost 160 degrees fahrenheit difference!


----------



## Swedenme

nittergma said:


> I'm glad Gwen asked about your avatar I forgot It is beautiful and I bet it was fun t knit! Are they squares and then a seperate border?


Thank you . It was fun to knit .it was knit in strips with smaller 5 stitch strips between each one


----------



## Capri18

Good morning and happy 2015 to everyone. Sorry to hear that the new year started off badly for so many! I wish everyone a speedy recovery.
I head back to work on the 7th. 2 more semesters to go and I will be a retired lady; very much looking forward to it.
I finished some project for Christmas gifts for my up north grandchildren. I got a late start and I'm still working on an infinity scarf/cowl for my daughter. It's about 3/4th done.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Good on you Heather! Some days it is harder to find the positive than others!


So true, especially in a house with 2 people with depression.


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> Heard today that one wedding was evacuated in the middle of it because the change in winds. Presumably it was considered safe at the time it started. That sure will be a wedding day to remember!


Another wedding to be remember was one being held at a small resort on Mount Paluma on the weekend a cyclone hit Townsville. The wedding party and guests were stuck there a week before they could be got out.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> I was going to ask you if you had heard from Marianne. She has been on my mind, along with several others we have not heard from in some time. Of course I will keep Ben and Marianne in my prayers. Sending healing juju towards her sick computer also!
> 
> Has anyone heard from Pammie? There were a couple of others I was thinking about during the night, when I should have been sleeping, but a night mare had me awake for the second night in a row. I was thinking of everything I could to get it out of my mind. Of course, now that I want to ask about them, I can't remember them.


I have nightmares too .Not as many as when I was little thank goodness but I still get them .I think I watch to many crime /detective thrillers But they are the only thing on tv I watch . To night the new Broadchurch starts hoping it's as good as the last one


----------



## Capri18

Me too...dry red wine, like merlot, chianti--YUM!!



Cashmeregma said:


> I like it dry. I used to drink only sweet and thought dry tasted like cough medicine. Now the sweet is way to sweet and don't like at all. How that happened I don't know. :roll: I'm not sure I've ever had Moscato though. Hey, after a few sips it all tastes great.


----------



## Swedenme

busyworkerbee said:


> There was devestating news this morning about the animal toll. They are finding burnt koalas of all ages, burnt stock animals, and the worst (to me) the loss of a pet minding kennel full of family furbabies.


That is so awful . I hope they can manage to get some type of control over the fires soon


----------



## Swedenme

busyworkerbee said:


> I think the scariest was that I was alone when the diagnosis was made. I called home and got DM to come to the hospital to help me understand/deal with the diagnosis. I now look forward to a lifetime of medication, doctor's visits, scans and tests on regular basis. I am on 2 different blood pressure meds, 2 different diaretics, cholesterole med, anti depressent, reflux. That is something to watch for, and act on as soon as signs show - depression. It will hit him at some point. A change of diet - low fat dairy, baked not fried, more salads and so on. Actually along the lines of type 2 diabetes diet. Also exercise or physical activity of some sort every day. I am looking for work, again, and this can limit what I can do as my stamina can drop without warning.


So sorry you were alone when you got your diagnosis . It such a lot to take in especially when they use all the medical terms . We have had letters sent every time he has had a test done and not understood half of what is in the letter My husband was told he can never work again .he can just about make it up the stairs and like you his stamina just drops


----------



## Swedenme

busyworkerbee said:


> Positive thought for the day - I have just returned from a lovely walk to the shops in lovely sunshine and mild breeze. Feeling less depressed, at least for a while.


Good for you . I'm glad you can find some positive thoughts each day . I hope they help you


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite amazing if one goes back to a year or two ago how so few of us actually are the same old- people definitely come and go in being regulars at Sam's table. There's a few of us, Sam himself, Darowil, me, Gwen, Rookie who go back to 2011 or early 2012 - I guess life gets in the way- emphases and priorities change, and occasionally we are left wondering if the Grim Reaper has taken a toll.
> 
> Thinking of the fires in the South Island- they have quickly become hectares ablaze- but nothing like the extent of the Australian fires- another thing we don't have the extensive native Eucalypts that are so combustible, thank goodness! Although the Fire Service was pointing out that many are planting unwisely close to their houses.


I really hope they can get these fires under control . The devastation they cause to people and the wild life is awful


----------



## sassafras123

Hope the fires are under control.
Woke at 4 a.m and can't sleep. Oh well, might get some knitting done before zumba.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite amazing if one goes back to a year or two ago how so few of us actually are the same old- people definitely come and go in being regulars at Sam's table. There's a few of us, Sam himself, Darowil, me, Gwen, Rookie who go back to 2011 or early 2012 - I guess life gets in the way- emphases and priorities change, and occasionally we are left wondering if the Grim Reaper has taken a toll.
> 
> Thinking of the fires in the South Island- they have quickly become hectares ablaze- but nothing like the extent of the Australian fires- another thing we don't have the extensive native Eucalypts that are so combustible, thank goodness! Although the Fire Service was pointing out that many are planting unwisely close to their houses.


Looking back there are seven who have been with the Tea Party since it first started. Sam, Gwen, PurlpeFI, Nittergama, Sorlena, KatyNora and Dreamweaver. My first public posting in it was 11th June, 2011, we had just moved one of the cows and her calf to a small pasture. Cashmeregma has been around since mid 2012.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Good to see you here again Caren- hope your chest quickly recovers.


Glad to be back. I hope so too it seems to be taking it's sweet time this time. The roller coaster weather doesn't help at all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a very windy great Bend where it is -8.8c/16f with a wind chill making it feel more 0. Ok this is chilly for me right now. Jamie's truck battery is dead this morning. First day back to class after holidays. 

Coffee today served fresh and hot. 

Healing thoughts to those in need of them. ((((((((((Group hug))))))))))


----------



## agnescr

Nice to see the old faces back and the new comers joining,weather and health issues seem to be be biggest problem just now what with cold heat and fires,keep safe everyone.Any news of Betty and Sam? Arran lovely tribute to your friend,some parents need to realise that there are no choices for some of their children and support them as much as they can before it is too late.
discovered this morning why my bird feeders empty so quickly,so will have to keep an eye open, I was standing not 3 feet away when taking pics and the wee rascal wasn't bothered


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Nice to see the old faces back and the new comers joining,weather and health issues seem to be be biggest problem just now what with cold heat and fires,keep safe everyone.Any news of Betty and Sam? Arran lovely tribute to your friend,some parents need to realise that there are no choices for some of their children and support them as much as they can before it is too late.
> discovered this morning why my bird feeders empty so quickly,so will have to keep an eye open, I was standing not 3 feet away when taking pics and the wee rascal wasn't bothered


Good morning! I have wondered about Sam and Betty too, hope that are feeling better. 
Love your little visitor even if he should not be into the bird food.


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy great Bend where it is -8.8c/16f with a wind chill making it feel more 0. Ok this is chilly for me right now. Jamie's truck battery is dead this morning. First day back to class after holidays.
> 
> Coffee today served fresh and hot.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need of them. ((((((((((Group hug))))))))))


Thank you for the hugs and I love the photos. Coffee looks good. Where is the second one taken.


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy great Bend where it is -8.8c/16f with a wind chill making it feel more 0. Ok this is chilly for me right now. Jamie's truck battery is dead this morning. First day back to class after holidays.
> 
> Coffee today served fresh and hot.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need of them. ((((((((((Group hug))))))))))


Thank you for the hugs and I love the photos. Coffee looks good. Where is the second one taken?


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget....Marianne said to send love and prayers to everyone. She is having computer problems big time. Also please pray for her son Ben. He was able to come see her during Christmas; brought his will with him. His health is deteriorating quite a bit. He has made the decision that when he reaches the point of needing dialysis he is going to decline it and let nature take it's course. On the other hand, he has made a connection with a stepsister who is suppose to be check for a match for a possible transplant. Marianne said he had to have an MRI done this past week but does not know what it was for. This is very difficult for him and of course for her so prayer warriors you are so needed.


When you talk with her, please give her my love. And assurances that Ben will be in my prayers! I know it has to be even harder since he's moved farther away.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Agnescr He is bold!! Great photos though :thumbup:


----------



## martina

My sister and I thank you all for your prayers for her. She has developed other problems this morning and is waiting for another scan then see what happens. 
It is very cold here today, I may go up to the shop in a little while to post my son's birthday card a bit early but at least it is safe underfoot at the moment.
Take care all, you are in my prayers. 
Aran, Your poem was beautiful. What a sad outcome for someone so young.


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Hello friends from Denise in overcast Sydney. It's been uncomfortably hot (high 90's most days and a scorching 100+ yesterday) but today is much cooler. Should not complain though, as South Australia and Victoria have had much higher temps and bushfires to cope with so I should just be thankful with what we have been experiencing. I hope those of you experiencing extreme cold that I cannot even begin to comprehend are managing to stay warm and safe inside instead of venturing out on icy roads.
> So much has happened since I was last on here. Thank goodness for Margaret's summary and Kate's compilation of where the pics are. So many gorgeous grandchildren!
> Sorry to hear so many of you are not or have not been well, or have started the new year with injuries of one kind or another. Healing energies to all of you. Wishing for a healthy 2015 for all of us!
> Don't think I have been on since before Christmas which was a lovely day for us. Just DH and DD, so quiet. Way too much food of course. Shame I had to throw out the entree. Oysters natural with a vinaigrette and oysters kilpatrick were on the menu but did not taste good, so straight to the bin with them! But we had enough prawns, cold meats and salads to keep us going (and then some!) before we finished off with pavlova (which we did not need, but since it is a tradition, no-one said No)
> Boxing day we spent on a sparkling Sydney harbour in glorious sunshine on a lunchtime cruise to watch the start of the Sydney to Hobart yacht race. A fabulous Christmas present from our DD. More great food and champagne plus the excitement of watching the yachts manouvre for position prior to the start and then the mad dash as they sailed out the heads and turned south for Hobart. A new entrant from the US, a huge maxi called Comanche, stunned everyone by making it out the heads in under 5 minutes, a new record. Unfortunately for them, they came second in the race. The winner was local favourite and many times the winner of this race, Wild Oats. One year I would like to be in Hobart to see the winner cross the line.
> We have spent the rest of the holiday period working around the house. Mostly moving 2 huge steel beams that are going to be used in reconstruction of our back deck which has rotted badly since it is all timber. The next one will be a lot more solid - steel braces to hold a concrete floor that will be tiled and then the final addition will be a roof so we can use it in all weathers. Should be finished in say 10 years if we are lucky! Things move slowly around here since DH likes to do it all himself!
> I am hoping that 2015 will be a happy and healthy one for all of us. I have retirement to look forward to at the end of our first school term so only 10 more weeks of school for me after school starts again in late January. Looking forward to reading what I want to read at any time it suits me and to picking up my knitting whenever I want!
> In the meantime, some pics to share and happy knitting everyone!


Thank you for the wonderful pictures!! You're such a lovely family. What an exciting holiday you've had!! The yachts are really fantastic.
I know you're looking forward to retirement. I've been retired for almost 20 yrs although I did work part time for 5 more. Now I really enjoy doing what I want when I want!! Unfortunately, the state of the apartment shows it!! Doing housework is not one of those things!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> I was going to ask you if you had heard from Marianne. She has been on my mind, along with several others we have not heard from in some time. Of course I will keep Ben and Marianne in my prayers. Sending healing juju towards her sick computer also!
> 
> Has anyone heard from Pammie? There were a couple of others I was thinking about during the night, when I should have been sleeping, but a night mare had me awake for the second night in a row. I was thinking of everything I could to get it out of my mind. Of course, now that I want to ask about them, I can't remember them.


I, too, have wondered about Pammie. I really should send her PM!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I have missed everyone a lot. I hope to be able to get online more have also been having trouble with the Internet.
> I am going to say good night,getting rather tired.
> Sweet dreams and hugs to all. Healing thoughts going out to all in need of it.


Please get your rest, Caren. We want you well. Wasn't it about the same time last year that you had the 'crud'??
Stay warm and safe.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Unfortunately, the mother of Isaiah's children has posted 2 different messages on FB since Thanksgiving that she is single and on the lookout for a new ''baby daddy''. I don't know that he will want to go into the purchase of the house now without his family/children. However, another younger mother of a 6yo has expressed her eagerness to move into the house when the occupancy permit is issued shortly.
> 
> Ohio Joy


What a shame!! I hope things do work out for all the goslings. I guess I'm just old fashioned in thinking that marriage is NOT something you put on and take off like a pair of shoes!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Looking back there are seven who have been with the Tea Party since it first started. Sam, Gwen, PurlpeFI, Nittergama, Sorlena, KatyNora and Dreamweaver. My first public posting in it was 11th June, 2011, we had just moved one of the cows and her calf to a small pasture. Cashmeregma has been around since mid 2012.


I'll have to check to see when I found the Tea Party...I joined the main form early in 2011 but not sure when I got to the Tea Party.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning from very cold Chicago wintertime - not surprising, but many of the High School kids are showing up at the bus stops on shorts and hoodies..I guess I understand why they don't listen to Mom & Dad, but self-preservation and creature comfort good sense should still kick in...I know I'm not planning on going out. The cold is finally out of my sinuses and ears and now in the throat and upper respiratory--I hope it's on it way out and not just on it's way down into brochitis. Will continue to take all precautions -- DH is back at work today so I will pamper myself all day starting with greasing my feet and chest with Vicks and heading back to bed.

Love to all -- Martina, thinking of you and your sister. BusyWorkerBee -- good luck with job hunting; Caren, get well soon. Sam & Betty - hope you are doing better.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy great Bend where it is -8.8c/16f with a wind chill making it feel more 0. Ok this is chilly for me right now. Jamie's truck battery is dead this morning. First day back to class after holidays.
> 
> Coffee today served fresh and hot.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need of them. ((((((((((Group hug))))))))))


Thank you for the lovely pictures. It's great to be sharing coffee with you again! Hope you feel better today. I'm sorry to hear about Jamie having a dead battery...did she get a jump or just drive another vehicle.
Hugs back to you,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the hugs and I love the photos. Coffee looks good. Where is the second one taken.


You are welcome for the hugs. Castle Hill, it was very cold a windy when we were there. Would have liked to spend more time there, it is beautiful area. We opted for a warm pub and some food instead, besides it got dark rather quickly.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to check to see when I found the Tea Party...I joined the main form early in 2011 but not sure when I got to the Tea Party.


Pretty sure You joined the tea party around the same time I did. I read the tea party from the start, if I had a question I would PM the person. Very shy when I first joined, so much has changed in my life since then.


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> I have nightmares too .Not as many as when I was little thank goodness but I still get them .I think I watch to many crime /detective thrillers But they are the only thing on tv I watch . To night the new Broadchurch starts hoping it's as good as the last one


I'll be watching Broadchurch too. They've given it such a big build up, I hope it lives up to expectation! Another series I really enjoyed last year was The Honourable Woman, an excellent drama.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy great Bend where it is -8.8c/16f with a wind chill making it feel more 0. Ok this is chilly for me right now. Jamie's truck battery is dead this morning. First day back to class after holidays.
> 
> Coffee today served fresh and hot.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need of them. ((((((((((Group hug))))))))))


Lovely to have you serving coffee again, thank you. If your weather is feeling chilly for you it must be cold!


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome for the hugs. Castle Hill, it was very cold a windy when we were there. Would have liked to spend more time there, it is beautiful area. We opted for a warm pub and some food instead, besides it got dark rather quickly.


Very sensible :thumbup: :thumbup: I thought it looked "up north"


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, fires are so disastrous and scary. I hope they get them under control without too much loss.


So far they have managed to save all the houses at risk- but of course it is a very anxious time for all concerned. There is talk of the fire at Pine's Beach in Canterbury having been lit deliberately.


----------



## sassafras123

I joined KTP May 28, 2011. Your date can be found underneath your avatar.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> That is so nice for you both. Great to hear that you will be able to build up a good relationship with him. :thumbup:


I am really lucky- the relationship just seems to happen- the little boy just loves his nanaj. His nanj finds it a lot easier now his talking is clearer! However the reading will allow much more interaction, which is good!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> So true, especially in a house with 2 people with depression.


HANG IN THERE (ooops) lass! you've got a spirit to battle the demons.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> I am really lucky- the relationship just seems to happen- the little boy just loves his nanaj. His nanj finds it a lot easier now his talking is clearer! However the reading will allow much more interaction, which is good!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I really hope they can get these fires under control . The devastation they cause to people and the wild life is awful


 :thumbup: They are working very hard to control them down South- the Firemen must dread this time of year- and as they were saying our hottest temperatures are not expected till February.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Looking back there are seven who have been with the Tea Party since it first started. Sam, Gwen, PurlpeFI, Nittergama, Sorlena, KatyNora and Dreamweaver. My first public posting in it was 11th June, 2011, we had just moved one of the cows and her calf to a small pasture. Cashmeregma has been around since mid 2012.


By the time I realised I had missed you out, Caren it was too late to do anything about it! Thanks for the up-dated list!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy great Bend where it is -8.8c/16f with a wind chill making it feel more 0. Ok this is chilly for me right now. Jamie's truck battery is dead this morning. First day back to class after holidays.
> 
> Coffee today served fresh and hot.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need of them. ((((((((((Group hug))))))))))


Good to see you back on form Caren- we miss your morning contribution when you are unable! Group hugs an excellent idea!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Nice to see the old faces back and the new comers joining,weather and health issues seem to be be biggest problem just now what with cold heat and fires,keep safe everyone.Any news of Betty and Sam? Arran lovely tribute to your friend,some parents need to realise that there are no choices for some of their children and support them as much as they can before it is too late.
> discovered this morning why my bird feeders empty so quickly,so will have to keep an eye open, I was standing not 3 feet away when taking pics and the wee rascal wasn't bothered


That is the nature of the squirrel isn't it?! If the food is there for the taking, it will! My cousin Karen in Glasgow goes to all sorts of lengths with baffles and so on to try to save the seed for the birds- it can be expensive when the squirrels get it all!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> My sister and I thank you all for your prayers for her. She has developed other problems this morning and is waiting for another scan then see what happens.
> It is very cold here today, I may go up to the shop in a little while to post my son's birthday card a bit early but at least it is safe underfoot at the moment.
> Take care all, you are in my prayers.
> Aran, Your poem was beautiful. What a sad outcome for someone so young.


You both, continue to be in my prayers, Martina. It has been a tough time for you both. Good idea to get the card posted while you can!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Now wouldn't the colors in Caren's morning sky pix make a lovely yarn?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the hugs and I love the photos. Coffee looks good. Where is the second one taken.


Was so busy admiring the pix that I didn't notice the hug! More right back at you! {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Pretty sure You joined the tea party around the same time I did. I read the tea party from the start, if I had a question I would PM the person. Very shy when I first joined, so much has changed in my life since then.


Someone else probably posted this but right under your avatar is the date you joined.


----------



## tami_ohio

I have not set up a living will yet, but do have organ donation listed on my drivers license. I have told DD what my wishes are on the DNR, but so far I haven't put it in writing.

(((BusyWorkerBee)


----------



## tami_ohio

busyworkerbee said:


> Positive thought coming after I go to store for DM


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

busyworkerbee said:


> A smart doctor would know how to get around the health insurance company if needed. Mind you, wish the health insurance companies would wise up to a longer stay at times is more beneficial than repeated admissions because of early discharges. I am glad that Australia has a free public system.


 :thumbup: I agree that a good dr. will find a way around it. For the insurance companies it's all about the $$$. There are pros and cons for both our health care systems.


----------



## tami_ohio

busyworkerbee said:


> I can just see one group of toddlers and littlies, another group of primaries, a group of high schoolers, a group of specials and running around having even more fun, the grey kiddies.


I can too!


----------



## tami_ohio

busyworkerbee said:


> Positive thought for the day - I have just returned from a lovely walk to the shops in lovely sunshine and mild breeze. Feeling less depressed, at least for a while.


Sunshine always makes me feel better.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> I have not set up a living will yet, but do have organ donation listed on my drivers license. I have told DD what my wishes are on the DNR, but so far I haven't put it in writing.
> 
> (((BusyWorkerBee)


Be aware that I've been advised (my own lawyer as well as a presentation at sr center) that w/o the living will that your wishes told to DD almost certainly will NOT be enough. Drs will do as they wish.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Good on you Heather! Some days it is harder to find the positive than others!


And on those days I am thankful that the good Lord let me wake up. It's always a good day for that, even if everything else makes it a bad day. Tomorrow could be a much better day.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Caren, lovely photos, what are you knitting? Such pretty yarn.
Martina, sorry your sister isn't improving, hope they can soon find the cause. How is your new home progressing? I seem to remember kitchen renos were going to happen but I assume with the holidays things have not progressed too much for the last 2 weeks.
the fires in the southern hemisphere sound terrible, good there has been no human losses but poor animals unable to outrun the flames. I hope they get control soon.
I think I joined the tea party about 2 yrs ago now, it is certainly addicting to see what everyone is doing. I must say I am glad I found this site because I have learned so much from all those here.
Has anyone heard from Betty? I'm worried she is unwell as her last post didn't sound good.
Heather, I think your idea for a positive thought each day is a good one to try to keep depression at bay. I am fortunate that I have never had that problem but certainly know some people have a terrible time with it.
I'm sure there were other comments I had thought to make but can't remember now. I think I better start commenting as I see the posts instead of thinking I will remember.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite amazing if one goes back to a year or two ago how so few of us actually are the same old- people definitely come and go in being regulars at Sam's table. There's a few of us, Sam himself, Darowil, me, Gwen, Rookie who go back to 2011 or early 2012 - I guess life gets in the way- emphases and priorities change, and occasionally we are left wondering if the Grim Reaper has taken a toll.
> 
> Thinking of the fires in the South Island- they have quickly become hectares ablaze- but nothing like the extent of the Australian fires- another thing we don't have the extensive native Eucalypts that are so combustible, thank goodness! Although the Fire Service was pointing out that many are planting unwisely close to their houses.


My DD knows to go to my password notebook and come find the couple of sites that I am on all the time, and let everyone know if something happens to me. DH wouldn't think to do it, if he even could find the sites. DD knows it would be important to me, because she has sites like this of her own that she would want notified. I joined KP in March of 2011, but I don't think I have been on TP that long. Probably only about a year, as I knew nothing about the first KAP.

Keeping those involved with the fires in my thoughts.


----------



## tami_ohio

Capri18 said:


> Good morning and happy 2015 to everyone. Sorry to hear that the new year started off badly for so many! I wish everyone a speedy recovery.
> I head back to work on the 7th. 2 more semesters to go and I will be a retired lady; very much looking forward to it.
> I finished some project for Christmas gifts for my up north grandchildren. I got a late start and I'm still working on an infinity scarf/cowl for my daughter. It's about 3/4th done.


Congratulations on your upcoming retirement!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Agnes, I forgot to comment on your cute little visitor. I'm afraid they don't stay around the farm yard long, my DH hates their destructive habits. One got under the hood of our car when it was new & totally destroyed the insulation on the underside of the hood. They also like to plug the machinery full of their treasures. Many years ago we had one come to the deck every morning & we were feeding it, one day we slept in, having been out the night before, & were woke up by a crash, the little beggar had chewed through the patio screen & was on the kitchen cupboard helping himself to cookies that he knocked onto the floor. No more feeding him!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I have nightmares too .Not as many as when I was little thank goodness but I still get them .I think I watch to many crime /detective thrillers But they are the only thing on tv I watch . To night the new Broadchurch starts hoping it's as good as the last one


Last night was a good night. I go in spurts with them. When my DH worked midnight shift for so many years, he would work as many nights straight as he could, because time off changed his sleep patterns, which made it difficult when he went back to work. Sometimes he would work a month at a time straight. It would get to the point that either we couldn't live with him because he was becoming a bear, or I was having nightmares. I would have to make him take a couple of nights off. Most times, if he was home in bed with me for 2 nights, the nightmares would stop. He works day shift now, so I don't worry about it anymore. The last few nights of the nightmares, tho, it didn't matter that he was home.

I don't watch scary stuff! A marathon of Batman movies yesterday was bad enough. Sometimes I have trouble watching Criminal Minds and NCIS, and I love those.


----------



## tami_ohio

Capri18 said:


> Me too...dry red wine, like merlot, chianti--YUM!!


For me the dry wines make it feel like I am swallowing dust. It sticks in my throat.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> So sorry you were alone when you got your diagnosis . It such a lot to take in especially when they use all the medical terms . We have had letters sent every time he has had a test done and not understood half of what is in the letter My husband was told he can never work again .he can just about make it up the stairs and like you his stamina just drops


After the Dr.s get done telling me in what I call medicalese, I tell them to now tell me in plain English that I can understand! I do understand getting the letters or print outs of tests and not know what they mean. I have been asking for copies of my blood work each time I have it done, and don't know whether the numbers are good or bad, or what some of the tests are! Having your DH's issues, I think would just make it so much harder. I think I would take them to the next appointment with me and ask that it be explained in plain language that you can understand. Keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Looking back there are seven who have been with the Tea Party since it first started. Sam, Gwen, PurlpeFI, Nittergama, Sorlena, KatyNora and Dreamweaver. My first public posting in it was 11th June, 2011, we had just moved one of the cows and her calf to a small pasture. Cashmeregma has been around since mid 2012.


How did you do that? My research skills are zilch.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy great Bend where it is -8.8c/16f with a wind chill making it feel more 0. Ok this is chilly for me right now. Jamie's truck battery is dead this morning. First day back to class after holidays.
> 
> Coffee today served fresh and hot.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need of them. ((((((((((Group hug))))))))))


I'm in on the group hug.

It's cloudy here now, but when I got up the sun was shining. According to the Weather channel on my phone, it is 10°F, feels like -7F with the wind chill, with winds west north west at 17mph. Yuck.

Sorry to hear about Jamie's battery. Not fun to deal with in this cold. Not to mention the price of a new one!

Love the yarn, and the photos. Stay warm.


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> Nice to see the old faces back and the new comers joining,weather and health issues seem to be be biggest problem just now what with cold heat and fires,keep safe everyone.Any news of Betty and Sam? Arran lovely tribute to your friend,some parents need to realise that there are no choices for some of their children and support them as much as they can before it is too late.
> discovered this morning why my bird feeders empty so quickly,so will have to keep an eye open, I was standing not 3 feet away when taking pics and the wee rascal wasn't bothered


That stinker! Shame on him for stealing the bird's food! They are brave little things aren't they?


----------



## machriste

I think I remember discovering the Tea Party just in the middle of the change from Dave to Sam and having no idea what that was all about, but liking the warmth I felt between the participants.

Looks like I started on KP in January of 2011. 

It's always an enjoyable spot in my day.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> I joined KTP May 28, 2011. Your date can be found underneath your avatar.


I thought that date was the date we joined KP, not the date for TP?


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Now wouldn't the colors in Caren's morning sky pix make a lovely yarn?


It would!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> That is the nature of the squirrel isn't it?! If the food is there for the taking, it will! My cousin Karen in Glasgow goes to all sorts of lengths with baffles and so on to try to save the seed for the birds- it can be expensive when the squirrels get it all!


I have looked at the anti-squirrel feeding devices, but they are very expensive. I came to the conclusion that it was just as cheap to spend the money on extra seed, and let the squirrels have their share. They are amusing to watch, so they so give something back, in any case. We did get worried last year when a squirrel got into our attic, but it did no damage, and I think it has now left!


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Be aware that I've been advised (my own lawyer as well as a presentation at sr center) that w/o the living will that your wishes told to DD almost certainly will NOT be enough. Drs will do as they wish.


Thank you. M won't even talk about it. I am seriously considering doing mine anyway. We also need to either update our will or have it totally rewritten, as it was made in 1987 and most of it no longer applies, at least as far as guardianship of the kids! I guess the rest would still be ok. He won't even do that.


----------



## agnescr

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. M won't even talk about it. I am seriously considering doing mine anyway. We also need to either update our will or have it totally rewritten, as it was made in 1987 and most of it no longer applies, at least as far as guardianship of the kids! I guess the rest would still be ok. He won't even do that.


I am a great believer in sorting things out before anyone has to worry what my wishes are when I am gone,being diabetic with other health issues organ donation is out of the question other than for research, I have written my will out stating what kind of service I would like(Salvation Army) which hymns for the service(Morning has broken and All things bright and beautiful) and that I wish to be cremated, going up in a puff of purple smoke if possible,yarn not to be binned but donated to local knitting group.Household items divided or disposed of as suits adult children, other than that they can do as they want with what is left, including the dreaded Tango(cockatiel)


----------



## agnescr

Finished another pair of socks this morning, now working on a scarf and another pair of socks,have orders from family for 6 pairs, and they all bar 1 have big feet


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Someone else probably posted this but right under your avatar is the date you joined.


Just one problem- the date of joining Knitting Paradise is not necessarily the date we found the Tea Party. I know in my case I thought for months it was something one had PHYSICALLY to attend, and that it would be somewhere in America- I first took a closer look in the January 2012, but I joined KP about September 2011.


----------



## tami_ohio

Well, the battery on the laptop is about dead. I am sitting in the kitchen with it, as I had breakfast while I joined you all. It's now 11:30, I still need my shower, and I want to go see Mom while she is at lunch. 

Update on Mom. She is being discharged this evening. DB got moved into the house we grew up in over the weekend, after doing a lot of renovation to it, to make it easier for mom to get around in, and have emergency service come get her if need be. She will be going there. With some walls being moved/removed, and lots of paint, and the kitchen being totally redone, I think it will seem like a different place for her, which will be good, as she has blocked out 50 years of marriage after Dad passed 2 years ago come the 19th. When I went Friday, it was not a good day. She was aggitated, wanting out, ect. DB is not happy with the communications from the office staff. The only time they have contacted him was when insurance was going to stop paying. At the beginning, they gave him 2 brochures for things like home health care. That was all they had. ? Why didn't they have more? That's their job. Therapists did start working a little bit with steps, but had done nothing about working with her getting in and out of a vehicle. No one said DB needed to bring the car to them to do it until Friday. Mom has a Ford Escape, and none of us drive anything smaller/lower to the ground. As it was one of those kind of days for mom, she wouldn't cooperate. They got her out to the car in the wheel chair, and stood her up with the walker, then backed her up to the seat. She then decided she was going to just let her legs go, instead of even trying. I don't know how they will get her home tonight. The case worker or whoever she is, wasn't even going to tell DB that mom would need a commode chair, depends, gloves or anything until mom was discharged! No one had told him that mom is totally incontinent now, because everything has been done for her the whole time she has been in rehab. He would have been totally unprepared if he hadn't gone in, now that the remodel is done, and they are no longer sick. DB, DSIL, & Dnephew have all had the creeping crud, so he was staying away. Her main nurse and at least one of her aides has been wonderful. In fact, if DB can't get info any other way, the nurse will go get answers for him. She has also given him her number if he needs it later. The change in place is going to make it hard to handle mom for a few days at least, as change upsets her. 

If we get the weather we are supposed to, I will not go see her for a bit, after she goes home. I need new tires, but even with good tires, my 2 wheel drive Expedition does not like that driveway in snow and ice. To light in the rear end I think! So I need to get my self moving. Her lunch starts in 20 minutes. I still need my shower, and it takes me 20 minutes to get there! 

There, book finished for now! LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> My DD knows to go to my password notebook and come find the couple of sites that I am on all the time, and let everyone know if something happens to me. DH wouldn't think to do it, if he even could find the sites. DD knows it would be important to me, because she has sites like this of her own that she would want notified. I joined KP in March of 2011, but I don't think I have been on TP that long. Probably only about a year, as I knew nothing about the first KAP.
> 
> Keeping those involved with the fires in my thoughts.


I am sure you would have remembered that first KAP, had you visited with Sam already!


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> Finished another pair of socks this morning, now working on a scarf and another pair of socks,have orders from family for 6 pairs, and they all bar 1 have big feet


Socks look great! DD knows what to do with my stash, too. The rubber stamps for cards, even I don't know what to do with.

I am also diabetic, but was told I can still donate. As long as they leave my brain alone, they can use what they need, how ever they can use it.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> I think I remember discovering the Tea Party just in the middle of the change from Dave to Sam and having no idea what that was all about, but liking the warmth I felt between the participants.
> 
> Looks like I started on KP in January of 2011.
> 
> It's always an enjoyable spot in my day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I thought that date was the date we joined KP, not the date for TP?


That is how I understand it- I think the only way to check your first contribution to any thread- you would have to go back in your postings- in my case nearly 2000 pages worth- so I mostly just don't bother!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I have looked at the anti-squirrel feeding devices, but they are very expensive. I came to the conclusion that it was just as cheap to spend the money on extra seed, and let the squirrels have their share. They are amusing to watch, so they so give something back, in any case. We did get worried last year when a squirrel got into our attic, but it did no damage, and I think it has now left!


Not having squirrels and many of our birds being Nectar feeders, the question is all a bit academic from my point of view. Although I was delighted in the far North of Scotland in 2011 to see one Red Squirrel- when I was a child (I left at 9 years old in 1956) one seldom saw the Grey Squirrel where I was living - Balmaha on the side of Loch Lomond.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Thank you for the lovely pictures. It's great to be sharing coffee with you again! Hope you feel better today. I'm sorry to hear about Jamie having a dead battery...did she get a jump or just drive another vehicle.
> Hugs back to you,
> Junek


You are most welcome. It is good to be sharing coffee again. I will hunt up the photos o took while I was under the weather. Jamie jumped her truck and wax only 1/2 hour late so not too bad at all.

Anyone out in this cold today please bundle up really well the wind is bloody bitter cold. :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Finished another pair of socks this morning, now working on a scarf and another pair of socks,have orders from family for 6 pairs, and they all bar 1 have big feet


Beautiful knitting as always, Agnes.

How it that big toe of yours coming on?


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Well, the battery on the laptop is about dead. I am sitting in the kitchen with it, as I had breakfast while I joined you all. It's now 11:30, I still need my shower, and I want to go see Mom while she is at lunch.
> 
> Update on Mom. She is being discharged this evening. DB got moved into the house we grew up in over the weekend, after doing a lot of renovation to it, to make it easier for mom to get around in, and have emergency service come get her if need be. She will be going there. With some walls being moved/removed, and lots of paint, and the kitchen being totally redone, I think it will seem like a different place for her, which will be good, as she has blocked out 50 years of marriage after Dad passed 2 years ago come the 19th. When I went Friday, it was not a good day. She was aggitated, wanting out, ect. DB is not happy with the communications from the office staff. The only time they have contacted him was when insurance was going to stop paying. At the beginning, they gave him 2 brochures for things like home health care. That was all they had. ? Why didn't they have more? That's their job. Therapists did start working a little bit with steps, but had done nothing about working with her getting in and out of a vehicle. No one said DB needed to bring the car to them to do it until Friday. Mom has a Ford Escape, and none of us drive anything smaller/lower to the ground. As it was one of those kind of days for mom, she wouldn't cooperate. They got her out to the car in the wheel chair, and stood her up with the walker, then backed her up to the seat. She then decided she was going to just let her legs go, instead of even trying. I don't know how they will get her home tonight. The case worker or whoever she is, wasn't even going to tell DB that mom would need a commode chair, depends, gloves or anything until mom was discharged! No one had told him that mom is totally incontinent now, because everything has been done for her the whole time she has been in rehab. He would have been totally unprepared if he hadn't gone in, now that the remodel is done, and they are no longer sick. DB, DSIL, & Dnephew have all had the creeping crud, so he was staying away. Her main nurse and at least one of her aides has been wonderful. In fact, if DB can't get info any other way, the nurse will go get answers for him. She has also given him her number if he needs it later. The change in place is going to make it hard to handle mom for a few days at least, as change upsets her.
> 
> If we get the weather we are supposed to, I will not go see her for a bit, after she goes home. I need new tires, but even with good tires, my 2 wheel drive Expedition does not like that driveway in snow and ice. To light in the rear end I think! So I need to get my self moving. Her lunch starts in 20 minutes. I still need my shower, and it takes me 20 minutes to get there!
> 
> There, book finished for now! LOL!


All the very best, Tami. It sounds like this is going to be a very testing time.


----------



## Sorlenna

I always forget I have been here since the start! But yes, I suppose I have, though I was much quieter in those days. I have to get to know people before I get to talking. Luckily, this group is warm & accepting and makes that easier!

Back to work for me today, doing "paperwork" (all electronic now, of course, hence the quotes). Maybe I will adjust to the new schedule without too much stress.

Hope all are well/mending as needed--hugs & blessings!


----------



## angelam

agnescr said:


> Finished another pair of socks this morning, now working on a scarf and another pair of socks,have orders from family for 6 pairs, and they all bar 1 have big feet


Lovely socks Agnes. Your knitting is so even, they almost look machine made. Love the variegated yarn.


----------



## TNS

agnescr said:


> Nice to see the old faces back and the new comers joining,weather and health issues seem to be be biggest problem just now what with cold heat and fires,keep safe everyone.Any news of Betty and Sam? Arran lovely tribute to your friend,some parents need to realise that there are no choices for some of their children and support them as much as they can before it is too late.
> discovered this morning why my bird feeders empty so quickly,so will have to keep an eye open, I was standing not 3 feet away when taking pics and the wee rascal wasn't bothered


What a cheeky squirrel! They're so clever, and seem to be quite able to raid supposedly squirrel proof feeders. The only way I have ever succeeded was to hang the feeders from a crosswire that the squirrels couldn't walk along. Clothes line didn't work as they could hang from it!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> What a cheeky squirrel! They're so clever, and seem to be quite able to raid supposedly squirrel proof feeders. The only way I have ever succeeded was to hang the feeders from a crosswire that the squirrels couldn't walk along. Clothes line didn't work as they could hang from it!


 :wink: :wink: :wink: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> The depression demons and the lonely feelings don't allow you to think of anyone else or the effect of their actions on other people.


Yes, and especially when younger. One thing is to talk, talk, talk. One isn't alone and others have been there too. Looking to the people who have survived insurmountable odds, not the ones who gave in. Often when someone gives in they in a sense make it ok somehow for others too and then they follow that example. Hard to think of that when you are down though, but you can bury it in your thinking so you know it is not one alone who gives in either, but their act, like butterfly wings, affects all others. I know depression is awful.


----------



## jknappva

Tami, I hope things work out with your mom. It sounds as if your DB will have his hands full when she goes home. I keep your mom in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: They are working very hard to control them down South- the Firemen must dread this time of year- and as they were saying our hottest temperatures are not expected till February.


I was thinking that about the firemen too . The must be exhausted . I think it's a dangerous job here in UK . But in somewhere like Australia were they have to contend with wild out of control bush fires they must be a very brave person to join the fire service


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, I forgot to comment on your cute little visitor. I'm afraid they don't stay around the farm yard long, my DH hates their destructive habits. One got under the hood of our car when it was new & totally destroyed the insulation on the underside of the hood. They also like to plug the machinery full of their treasures. Many years ago we had one come to the deck every morning & we were feeding it, one day we slept in, having been out the night before, & were woke up by a crash, the little beggar had chewed through the patio screen & was on the kitchen cupboard helping himself to cookies that he knocked onto the floor. No more feeding him!


Now that's a cheeky guy. I used to have a cardinal that would come tap on the window if the bird feeder was empty. Not nearly as destructive though, but I suppose if the window was open with no screen it certainly could have. I don't feed my squirrels because at the farm house we had too many and we had walnut trees, so I know how they multiply. The ones I have now eat our apples and crabapples. I had to quit feeding the birds because they ate all the bird seed. Hungry critters.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Not having squirrels and many of our birds being Nectar feeders, the question is all a bit academic from my point of view. Although I was delighted in the far North of Scotland in 2011 to see one Red Squirrel- when I was a child (I left at 9 years old in 1956) one seldom saw the Grey Squirrel where I was living - Balmaha on the side of Loch Lomond.


I have never seen a red squirrel anywhere in the UK, although I have often seen them in mainland Europe. You usually know there is a red squirrel if you spot a group of Brits gazing open mouthed at something up or near to a tree, while all the other nationals shrug their shoulders and wonder what is wrong with those people! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Last night was a good night. I go in spurts with them. When my DH worked midnight shift for so many years, he would work as many nights straight as he could, because time off changed his sleep patterns, which made it difficult when he went back to work. Sometimes he would work a month at a time straight. It would get to the point that either we couldn't live with him because he was becoming a bear, or I was having nightmares. I would have to make him take a couple of nights off. Most times, if he was home in bed with me for 2 nights, the nightmares would stop. He works day shift now, so I don't worry about it anymore. The last few nights of the nightmares, tho, it didn't matter that he was home.
> 
> I don't watch scary stuff! A marathon of Batman movies yesterday was bad enough. Sometimes I have trouble watching Criminal Minds and NCIS, and I love those.


I definitely don't watch scary stuff . Some of the films they make now would give me nightmares for the rest of my life . Like you I love things like Criminal minds and NCIS. But some do put ideas in your head . I remember watching one were the murderer was under the bed waiting for the person to get into bed and go to sleep . Checked under my bed for about a week after that


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking that about the firemen too . The must be exhausted . I think it's a dangerous job here in UK . But in somewhere like Australia were they have to contend with wild out of control bush fires they must be a very brave person to join the fire service


And every-so-often they do pay with their lives.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> I definitely don't watch scary stuff . Some of the films they make now would give me nightmares for the rest of my life . Like you I love things like Criminal minds and NCIS. But some do put ideas in your head . I remember watching one were the murderer was under the bed waiting for the person to get into bed and go to sleep . Checked under my bed for about a week after that


My dad made me paranoid. He said always check under the car and in the back seat. Guess it really is good advice though as my aunt was getting gas back in the days when you went inside to pay and the man told her not to go back to her car. He had seen someone get inside her car while she was paying him and he called the police. Who knows what would have happened. I hate having to check. To do with movies though, after Psycho it was years before I was comfortable in a shower and I saw Jaws while in Cape Cod. Not a good idea.:shock: I didn't even want to sit on the toilet. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> After the Dr.s get done telling me in what I call medicalese, I tell them to now tell me in plain English that I can understand! I do understand getting the letters or print outs of tests and not know what they mean. I have been asking for copies of my blood work each time I have it done, and don't know whether the numbers are good or bad, or what some of the tests are! Having your DH's issues, I think would just make it so much harder. I think I would take them to the next appointment with me and ask that it be explained in plain language that you can understand. Keeping him in my prayers.


I've got all the letters in a file and I've been writing down any questions I can think of , because I know when I get there every thing will go out of my head . It's what we did last year after my son got diagnosed with cancer so this time I'm prepared


----------



## Swedenme

agnescr said:


> Finished another pair of socks this morning, now working on a scarf and another pair of socks,have orders from family for 6 pairs, and they all bar 1 have big feet


Your socks are lovely . Beautiful colour . Socks are on my to do list for this year .I made a pair about 6 month ago but they were knitted on 2 needles as I had only been knitting about 8 month . I decided just before christmas to learn knitting in the round as I keep seeing all these lovely socks I'm getting better but still need to practise as my left handed brain keeps telling me to go the other way .Don't even want to think about the tangle I would get into if I attempted 2 at a time


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've just had an interesting walk through my past postings...looks like Dave started the Tea Party in early May and I was posting by the end of May. So many people who are no longer with us - some we know have passed (Martin Keith) and some I sorely miss!


----------



## TNS

Tami, good luck with your mum. What a worry for you and for DB! We're having a few issues with DMIL who is still living at home with DFIL who is increasingly frail too. She insisted she did not want the stairlift we had installed in their house after a period in hospital several years ago left her unable to get up and down stairs, and gave it away. Now she is so weak and DFIL so unsteady that they have finally agreed that it is needed, but insist on a new one rather than one my DM had only used for a couple of months before she died. I hope I will be more cooperative when I reach this stage - but you never know.


----------



## martina

Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, sorry your sister isn't improving, hope they can soon find the cause. How is your new home progressing? I seem to remember kitchen renos were going to happen but I assume with the holidays things have not progressed too much for the last 2 weeks.
> .


We are no nearer with the house as the solicitors have all been away, so I am not even the owner yet. Hopefully things will move on a bit now. My sister had another scaN and has to have an x Ray tomorrow and treatment will be started when they have a proper diagnosis. So I am expecting her to be there for a couple more days at least, depending on how short of beds they get. One local hospital had 18 ambulances lined up outside all waiting to hand patients over to A & E. The paramedics were glad that they were able to take my sister to another hospital as she had recently been a patient there. They were hoping that they didn't have to return to the other one at all that night. So we are keeping our fingers crossed that she is soon sorted out and properly this time.


----------



## martina

Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, sorry your sister isn't improving, hope they can soon find the cause. How is your new home progressing? I seem to remember kitchen renos were going to happen but I assume with the holidays things have not progressed too much for the last 2 weeks.
> .


We are no nearer with the house as the solicitors have all been away, so I am not even the owner yet. Hopefully things will move on a bit now. My sister had another scaN and has to have an x Ray tomorrow and treatment will be started when they have a proper diagnosis. So I am expecting her to be there for a couple more days at least, depending on how short of beds they get. One local hospital had 18 ambulances lined up outside all waiting to hand patients over to A & E. The paramedics were glad that they were able to take my sister to another hospital as she had recently been a patient there. They were hoping that they didn't have to return to the other one at all that night. So we are keeping our fingers crossed that she is soon sorted out and properly this time.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Well, the battery on the laptop is about dead. I am sitting in the kitchen with it, as I had breakfast while I joined you all. It's now 11:30, I still need my shower, and I want to go see Mom while she is at lunch.
> 
> Update on Mom. She is being discharged this evening. DB got moved into the house we grew up in over the weekend, after doing a lot of renovation to it, to make it easier for mom to get around in, and have emergency service come get her if need be. She will be going there. With some walls being moved/removed, and lots of paint, and the kitchen being totally redone, I think it will seem like a different place for her, which will be good, as she has blocked out 50 years of marriage after Dad passed 2 years ago come the 19th. When I went Friday, it was not a good day. She was aggitated, wanting out, ect. DB is not happy with the communications from the office staff. The only time they have contacted him was when insurance was going to stop paying. At the beginning, they gave him 2 brochures for things like home health care. That was all they had. ? Why didn't they have more? That's their job. Therapists did start working a little bit with steps, but had done nothing about working with her getting in and out of a vehicle. No one said DB needed to bring the car to them to do it until Friday. Mom has a Ford Escape, and none of us drive anything smaller/lower to the ground. As it was one of those kind of days for mom, she wouldn't cooperate. They got her out to the car in the wheel chair, and stood her up with the walker, then backed her up to the seat. She then decided she was going to just let her legs go, instead of even trying. I don't know how they will get her home tonight. The case worker or whoever she is, wasn't even going to tell DB that mom would need a commode chair, depends, gloves or anything until mom was discharged! No one had told him that mom is totally incontinent now, because everything has been done for her the whole time she has been in rehab. He would have been totally unprepared if he hadn't gone in, now that the remodel is done, and they are no longer sick. DB, DSIL, & Dnephew have all had the creeping crud, so he was staying away. Her main nurse and at least one of her aides has been wonderful. In fact, if DB can't get info any other way, the nurse will go get answers for him. She has also given him her number if he needs it later. The change in place is going to make it hard to handle mom for a few days at least, as change upsets her.
> 
> If we get the weather we are supposed to, I will not go see her for a bit, after she goes home. I need new tires, but even with good tires, my 2 wheel drive Expedition does not like that driveway in snow and ice. To light in the rear end I think! So I need to get my self moving. Her lunch starts in 20 minutes. I still need my shower, and it takes me 20 minutes to get there!
> 
> There, book finished for now! LOL!


Sorry to here about your mum . She is lucky that she has family that are so caring . I wish you and your family all the best as it looks like you are going to have some hard testing times ahead of you


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I've just had an interesting walk through my past postings...looks like Dave started the Tea Party in early May and I was posting by the end of May. So many people who are no longer with us - some we know have passed (Martin Keith) and some I sorely miss!


I was fairly certain you were one of the very early group, Rookie! Just think how many times we would be being split up though over a week!


----------



## Sorlenna

martina said:


> We are no nearer with the house as the solicitors have all been away, so I am not even the owner yet. Hopefully things will move on a bit now. My sister had another scaN and has to have an x Ray tomorrow and treatment will be started when they have a proper diagnosis. So I am expecting her to be there for a couple more days at least, depending on how short of beds they get. One local hospital had 18 ambulances lined up outside all waiting to hand patients over to A & E. The paramedics were glad that they were able to take my sister to another hospital as she had recently been a patient there. They were hoping that they didn't have to return to the other one at all that night. So we are keeping our fingers crossed that she is soon sorted out and properly this time.


Sorry that's gotten delayed, and is the rush at hospitals the flu? We have been hit hard in the US, several people I know have/had it, and it's nasty. I know that's not your sister's issue, of course--and sending her positive thoughts that they find out what's going on and are able to treat her soon.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> My dad made me paranoid. He said always check under the car and in the back seat. Guess it really is good advice though as my aunt was getting gas back in the days when you went inside to pay and the man told her not to go back to her car. He had seen someone get inside her car while she was paying him and he called the police. Who knows what would have happened. I hate having to check. To do with movies though, after Psycho it was years before I was comfortable in a shower and I saw Jaws while in Cape Cod. Not a good idea.:shock: I didn't even want to sit on the toilet. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I can relate to that I have a bit of a problem with snakes I just don't like them and sometime last year I read in the paper were a woman had gone to the bathroom and found one in her toilet .It had apparently escaped from another house .took me ages to stop checking the toilet whenever I went to the bathroom


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Tami, good luck with your mum. What a worry for you and for DB! We're having a few issues with DMIL who is still living at home with DFIL who is increasingly frail too. She insisted she did not want the stairlift we had installed in their house after a period in hospital several years ago left her unable to get up and down stairs, and gave it away. Now she is so weak and DFIL so unsteady that they have finally agreed that it is needed, but insist on a new one rather than one my DM had only used for a couple of months before she died. I hope I will be more cooperative when I reach this stage - but you never know.


Unfortunately we don't know how it will take us- I have a dear friend and Mentor in Gisborne (on the East Coast) who at 98 has all her faculties but her body is failing her badly. Fortunately two of her children are able to live in, and the third is not so very far away in Rotorua. Very hard when the muscular system is wearing out.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> We are no nearer with the house as the solicitors have all been away, so I am not even the owner yet. Hopefully things will move on a bit now. My sister had another scaN and has to have an x Ray tomorrow and treatment will be started when they have a proper diagnosis. So I am expecting her to be there for a couple more days at least, depending on how short of beds they get. One local hospital had 18 ambulances lined up outside all waiting to hand patients over to A & E. The paramedics were glad that they were able to take my sister to another hospital as she had recently been a patient there. They were hoping that they didn't have to return to the other one at all that night. So we are keeping our fingers crossed that she is soon sorted out and properly this time.


Continuing to keep you both in prayer.


----------



## KatyNora

Lurker 2 said:


> That is the nature of the squirrel isn't it?! If the food is there for the taking, it will! My cousin Karen in Glasgow goes to all sorts of lengths with baffles and so on to try to save the seed for the birds- it can be expensive when the squirrels get it all!


Squirrels must be like knitters - different backgrounds, but with common interests worldwide. I do have a couple of seed feeders that are squirrel-proof as long as they stay hanging in the trees. I also have a couple of squirrels who have figured out how to knock the feeders down from time to time.  At least, the birds get the majority of the seed supply.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Tami, it sounds like your moms care is going to keep your brother very busy. Can he get any in home nursing care? It will be quite a job if she is incontinent.. 
I finally got my house cleaned up this morning, it was 9 pm before DH & DS put away the boxes of Christmas stuff. The house looks so bare.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I was fairly certain you were one of the very early group, Rookie! Just think how many times we would be being split up though over a week!


It really didn't take long for the Tea Party to get beyond the allotted pages before splitting -- we've been a talkative bunch all along.


----------



## Kathleendoris

RookieRetiree said:


> I've just had an interesting walk through my past postings...looks like Dave started the Tea Party in early May and I was posting by the end of May. So many people who are no longer with us - some we know have passed (Martin Keith) and some I sorely miss!


I must have been a comparative latecomer to the tea table. It looks as if I joined in April 2013. It took me a long while to work out what the Tea Party was - at first I assumed it was something to do with the Macmillan coffee mornings, an annual event supporting cancer care here in the UK. When it continued long after September when the coffee mornings are usually held, I realised that something else was going on. Dave had gone by that point and Sam was firmly behind the teapot.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> It really didn't take long for the Tea Party to get beyond the allotted pages before splitting -- we've been a talkative bunch all along.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I must have been a comparative latecomer to the tea table. It looks as if I joined in April 2013. It took me a long while to work out what the Tea Party was - at first I assumed it was something to do with the Macmillan coffee mornings, an annual event supporting cancer care here in the UK. When it continued long after September when the coffee mornings are usually held, I realised that something else was going on. Dave had gone by that point and Sam was firmly behind the teapot.


I seem to recall May or June as the turning point- pretty sure it was Autumn here.


----------



## KateB

Out of curiosity I checked back in my postings too and it looks like I first spoke up in October 2011.....and haven't shut up since! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna

And many of us are coming on our fourth anniversaries on KP as members--sure doesn't seem that long! Time does fly when you're having fun.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Looking back there are seven who have been with the Tea Party since it first started. Sam, Gwen, PurlpeFI, Nittergama, Sorlena, KatyNora and Dreamweaver. My first public posting in it was 11th June, 2011, we had just moved one of the cows and her calf to a small pasture. Cashmeregma has been around since mid 2012.


Wow, nearly four years ago. Made so many lovely friends and been fortunately to meet so many off them this year. xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorlenna said:


> And many of us are coming on our fourth anniversaries on KP as members--sure doesn't seem that long! Time does fly when you're having fun.


You can say that again, but I insist I am still six and a half :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Capri18 said:


> Me too...dry red wine, like merlot, chianti--YUM!!


You have impeccable taste. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> Nice to see the old faces back and the new comers joining,weather and health issues seem to be be biggest problem just now what with cold heat and fires,keep safe everyone.Any news of Betty and Sam? Arran lovely tribute to your friend,some parents need to realise that there are no choices for some of their children and support them as much as they can before it is too late.
> discovered this morning why my bird feeders empty so quickly,so will have to keep an eye open, I was standing not 3 feet away when taking pics and the wee rascal wasn't bothered


I have given up trying to beat the squirrels, so now I put biscuits out for them. It does keep them off the bird seed (for a while at least)


----------



## sassafras123

CRAFT moment. Will have to go back to note taking.
Did 45 minutes of Zuma with new instructor. Dang but she is much faster than other instructor.
Knit second sock to heel. Waxed living room floor.
Now to walk Maya.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. M won't even talk about it. I am seriously considering doing mine anyway. We also need to either update our will or have it totally rewritten, as it was made in 1987 and most of it no longer applies, at least as far as guardianship of the kids! I guess the rest would still be ok. He won't even do that.


Reality check-- if it is NOT updated the state will do what you have on the will and there won't be any choice. It needs to be updated. Ignoring it will NOT make it go away and really puts survivors in a BAD spot. Ask him how he would feel if he left YOU with the mess or if YOU left HIM with the mess. Don't think my leg is long enough to get a kick there. LOL


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> Finished another pair of socks this morning, now working on a scarf and another pair of socks,have orders from family for 6 pairs, and they all bar 1 have big feet


Lovely socks and I really appreciate that you've taken care of things for your family. They may not realize it now but later they will appreciate and love you for doing it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Just one problem- the date of joining Knitting Paradise is not necessarily the date we found the Tea Party. I know in my case I thought for months it was something one had PHYSICALLY to attend, and that it would be somewhere in America- I first took a closer look in the January 2012, but I joined KP about September 2011.


Well, I know I was on KP for a couple months before I found KTP and I doubt I would have come to KAP w/o being on here for a time. But you are probably right.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Update on Mom. She is being discharged this evening. DB got moved into the house we grew up in over the weekend, after doing a lot of renovation to it, to make it easier for mom to get around in, and have emergency service come get her if need be. Therapists did start working a little bit with steps, but had done nothing about working with her getting in and out of a vehicle. No one said DB needed to bring the car to them to do it until Friday. The case worker or whoever she is, wasn't even going to tell DB that mom would need a commode chair, depends, gloves or anything until mom was discharged! No one had told him that mom is totally incontinent now, because everything has been done for her the whole time she has been in rehab. He would have been totally unprepared if he hadn't gone in,!


Not a book as you needed to say it. Prayers your way for all concerned. That home or whatever it is called is terrible. They should have had meetings with DB about what care she needs, etc. Have you/he tried to contact the Area Agency on Aging? They know what is available and might be of help. They do NOT provide the service, just help you find it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely pictures. You and your daughter look so much alike; both beautiful women.


nicho said:


> Hello friends from Denise in overcast Sydney. It's been uncomfortably hot (high 90's most days and a scorching 100+ yesterday) but today is much cooler. Should not complain though, as South Australia and Victoria have had much higher temps and bushfires to cope with so I should just be thankful with what we have been experiencing. I hope those of you experiencing extreme cold that I cannot even begin to comprehend are managing to stay warm and safe inside instead of venturing out on icy roads.
> So much has happened since I was last on here. Thank goodness for Margaret's summary and Kate's compilation of where the pics are. So many gorgeous grandchildren!
> Sorry to hear so many of you are not or have not been well, or have started the new year with injuries of one kind or another. Healing energies to all of you. Wishing for a healthy 2015 for all of us!
> Don't think I have been on since before Christmas which was a lovely day for us. Just DH and DD, so quiet. Way too much food of course. Shame I had to throw out the entree. Oysters natural with a vinaigrette and oysters kilpatrick were on the menu but did not taste good, so straight to the bin with them! But we had enough prawns, cold meats and salads to keep us going (and then some!) before we finished off with pavlova (which we did not need, but since it is a tradition, no-one said No)
> Boxing day we spent on a sparkling Sydney harbour in glorious sunshine on a lunchtime cruise to watch the start of the Sydney to Hobart yacht race. A fabulous Christmas present from our DD. More great food and champagne plus the excitement of watching the yachts manouvre for position prior to the start and then the mad dash as they sailed out the heads and turned south for Hobart. A new entrant from the US, a huge maxi called Comanche, stunned everyone by making it out the heads in under 5 minutes, a new record. Unfortunately for them, they came second in the race. The winner was local favourite and many times the winner of this race, Wild Oats. One year I would like to be in Hobart to see the winner cross the line.
> We have spent the rest of the holiday period working around the house. Mostly moving 2 huge steel beams that are going to be used in reconstruction of our back deck which has rotted badly since it is all timber. The next one will be a lot more solid - steel braces to hold a concrete floor that will be tiled and then the final addition will be a roof so we can use it in all weathers. Should be finished in say 10 years if we are lucky! Things move slowly around here since DH likes to do it all himself!
> I am hoping that 2015 will be a happy and healthy one for all of us. I have retirement to look forward to at the end of our first school term so only 10 more weeks of school for me after school starts again in late January. Looking forward to reading what I want to read at any time it suits me and to picking up my knitting whenever I want!
> In the meantime, some pics to share and happy knitting everyone!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes he is married; just moved to Chicago IL.


darowil said:


> How tough for Ben, Marianne and all the others as well. Bens married isn't he? Must be hard for his wife as well


----------



## Normaedern

agnescr said:


> Finished another pair of socks this morning, now working on a scarf and another pair of socks,have orders from family for 6 pairs, and they all bar 1 have big feet


They are very beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hello Capri18. I recall seeing you before so Welcome and if you have been here before welcome back!


Capri18 said:


> Good morning and happy 2015 to everyone. Sorry to hear that the new year started off badly for so many! I wish everyone a speedy recovery.
> I head back to work on the 7th. 2 more semesters to go and I will be a retired lady; very much looking forward to it.
> I finished some project for Christmas gifts for my up north grandchildren. I got a late start and I'm still working on an infinity scarf/cowl for my daughter. It's about 3/4th done.


----------



## Gweniepooh

NEWS ABOUT SAM! Just called Heidi to check on Sam and she gave me his phone number at the hospital and said to call him. 
Sam sounded good; said that his breathing was much better and thought he would go home tomorrow. Heidi said it was 6F for the high today. I caught Sam up on some of the chatter and told him of the newbies. He thanks everyone for the well wishes, too.

Sam ALSO asked me to tell everyone that if anyone is interested in planning the next (2015) Knit-A-Palooka to PLEASE let him know by the end of this month. So, if you want a 2015 Knit-A-Palooka PLEASE CONTACT SAM!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

What little scamps they are! My aunt had such a time with keeping the squirrels out of her bird feeders.


agnescr said:


> Nice to see the old faces back and the new comers joining,weather and health issues seem to be be biggest problem just now what with cold heat and fires,keep safe everyone.Any news of Betty and Sam? Arran lovely tribute to your friend,some parents need to realise that there are no choices for some of their children and support them as much as they can before it is too late.
> discovered this morning why my bird feeders empty so quickly,so will have to keep an eye open, I was standing not 3 feet away when taking pics and the wee rascal wasn't bothered


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks for the update on Sam! So happy to know he's doing better!


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, thank you for update on Sam. I hope someone steps up to the plate for KAP. I know you would help them. I know all able to attend had a wonderful time.
Capri, welcome back.
Maya and I logged ten minutes, walked half an hour. Since I've been up since 4a.m. it's nap time.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Looking back there are seven who have been with the Tea Party since it first started. Sam, Gwen, PurlpeFI, Nittergama, Sorlena, KatyNora and Dreamweaver. My first public posting in it was 11th June, 2011, we had just moved one of the cows and her calf to a small pasture. Cashmeregma has been around since mid 2012.


I seem to remeebr checking back once and finding myslef on the second Tea Party. I remember being very nervous and wondering if I was allowed to post- and now look at me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> It really didn't take long for the Tea Party to get beyond the allotted pages before splitting -- we've been a talkative bunch all along.


I joined, I think the week that Martin Keith said he was having problems swallowing and everyone was telling him to get to the doctors.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Hope the fires are under control.
> Woke at 4 a.m and can't sleep. Oh well, might get some knitting done before zumba.


Currently they are OK, but now have two days of real danger with hot weather again. 26 known properties destroyed, no human life lost or even major injuries. As Heather said a lot of animal lives lost. Some in paddocks, the cat and dog kennel destroyed and the speed of the fire means even native life can't run quick enough.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are so right! Every day I'm not 6 ft under is considered a good day regardless of how crappy the day is! LOL Somebody always has it worse and some days better than others!. 


tami_ohio said:


> And on those days I am thankful that the good Lord let me wake up. It's always a good day for that, even if everything else makes it a bad day. Tomorrow could be a much better day.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Out of curiosity I checked back in my postings too and it looks like I first spoke up in October 2011.....and haven't shut up since! :roll: :lol:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love those socks!


agnescr said:


> Finished another pair of socks this morning, now working on a scarf and another pair of socks,have orders from family for 6 pairs, and they all bar 1 have big feet


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy great Bend where it is -8.8c/16f with a wind chill making it feel more 0. Ok this is chilly for me right now. Jamie's truck battery is dead this morning. First day back to class after holidays.
> 
> Coffee today served fresh and hot.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need of them. ((((((((((Group hug))))))))))


The mug is fun! And I love the colour of the yarn next to it

And I am going out now for a walk before it gets hot, unfortunately we have 2 hot days ahead (both from my perspective and from the fires). Only 38 (100ish) today rather than over 110 like late last week.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> CRAFT moment. Will have to go back to note taking.
> Did 45 minutes of Zuma with new instructor. Dang but she is much faster than other instructor.
> Knit second sock to heel. Waxed living room floor.
> Now to walk Maya.


How fantastic that you can do 45 min. of Zumba. Wow, I'm really impressed. I'm glad to just be walking good again, but I do hope to start going to the gym. Maybe I'll start when DH is away.

Great work. Seems a lot of us want to do socks lately. Think it has to do with cold feet. :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your DB (and you) sure do have a lot on your plate with this change for your mom. I will keep all in prayer that it goes smoothly.


tami_ohio said:


> Well, the battery on the laptop is about dead. I am sitting in the kitchen with it, as I had breakfast while I joined you all. It's now 11:30, I still need my shower, and I want to go see Mom while she is at lunch.
> 
> Update on Mom. She is being discharged this evening. DB got moved into the house we grew up in over the weekend, after doing a lot of renovation to it, to make it easier for mom to get around in, and have emergency service come get her if need be. She will be going there. With some walls being moved/removed, and lots of paint, and the kitchen being totally redone, I think it will seem like a different place for her, which will be good, as she has blocked out 50 years of marriage after Dad passed 2 years ago come the 19th. When I went Friday, it was not a good day. She was aggitated, wanting out, ect. DB is not happy with the communications from the office staff. The only time they have contacted him was when insurance was going to stop paying. At the beginning, they gave him 2 brochures for things like home health care. That was all they had. ? Why didn't they have more? That's their job. Therapists did start working a little bit with steps, but had done nothing about working with her getting in and out of a vehicle. No one said DB needed to bring the car to them to do it until Friday. Mom has a Ford Escape, and none of us drive anything smaller/lower to the ground. As it was one of those kind of days for mom, she wouldn't cooperate. They got her out to the car in the wheel chair, and stood her up with the walker, then backed her up to the seat. She then decided she was going to just let her legs go, instead of even trying. I don't know how they will get her home tonight. The case worker or whoever she is, wasn't even going to tell DB that mom would need a commode chair, depends, gloves or anything until mom was discharged! No one had told him that mom is totally incontinent now, because everything has been done for her the whole time she has been in rehab. He would have been totally unprepared if he hadn't gone in, now that the remodel is done, and they are no longer sick. DB, DSIL, & Dnephew have all had the creeping crud, so he was staying away. Her main nurse and at least one of her aides has been wonderful. In fact, if DB can't get info any other way, the nurse will go get answers for him. She has also given him her number if he needs it later. The change in place is going to make it hard to handle mom for a few days at least, as change upsets her.
> 
> If we get the weather we are supposed to, I will not go see her for a bit, after she goes home. I need new tires, but even with good tires, my 2 wheel drive Expedition does not like that driveway in snow and ice. To light in the rear end I think! So I need to get my self moving. Her lunch starts in 20 minutes. I still need my shower, and it takes me 20 minutes to get there!
> 
> There, book finished for now! LOL!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I was the same way Darowil. For me at least, Sam has led the way making this forum very comfortable.



darowil said:


> I seem to remeebr checking back once and finding myslef on the second Tea Party. I remember being very nervous and wondering if I was allowed to post- and now look at me.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Found a phone number for Bulldog (Betty) and gave her a call. No answer (and know from mailing her I had the correct address). I did leave a message and my number. If I hear from her or her DH I'll let you folks know (given permission of course)


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> The mug is fun! And I love the colour of the yarn next to it
> 
> And I am going out now for a walk before it gets hot, unfortunately we have 2 hot days ahead (both from my perspective and from the fires). Only 38 (100ish) today rather than over 110 like late last week.


I don't know how you deal with that heat. Perhaps your bodies adjust. I know this doesn't help with fighting the fires. I hope they are able to fight them now as I know before just saving lives was the priority.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> NEWS ABOUT SAM! Just called Heidi to check on Sam and she gave me his phone number at the hospital and said to call him.
> Sam sounded good; said that his breathing was much better and thought he would go home tomorrow. Heidi said it was 6F for the high today. I caught Sam up on some of the chatter and told him of the newbies. He thanks everyone for the well wishes, too.
> 
> Sam ALSO asked me to tell everyone that if anyone is interested in planning the next (2015) Knit-A-Palooka to PLEASE let him know by the end of this month. So, if you want a 2015 Knit-A-Palooka PLEASE CONTACT SAM!!!


Thank you for letting us know about Sam.

Perhaps KAP was a special thing and won't take place every year.

It shows what a special person you are Gwen. It is sad if we won't have it for a while, but you will have to admit, this last year was amazing with people all the way from England and Texas. Just so special.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just have to say how I miss Pontuf, our dear Charlotte. I have a house full of beautiful music thanks to a gift of musical DVD's she sent me. What a special person she was. Beautiful in every way.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Back again. Just got a return call from Betty. She did go to the doctor. She has a bad sinus infection and is on medication (DH has gotten it for her). Doctor said it would take about 10 days. She said she just feels so dizzy, which is something many of us can relate to when sinus or ear infections are bad. I said a prayer for healing with her and let her know we all were concerned about her. As you know Betty, she apologized for worrying us but I told her there was nothing to apologize for and that we all loved her and were just concerned about her.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Cashmeregma. Anyone can do it; it was the people that attended and that sent things that made it special IMHO. Organizing was fun for me. 

I took the hat I made over to DD and she loved it. Also had her try on the one glove that is finished and she really like it too. I'm working on the mate to it. Will try to post the one picture.


Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for letting us know about Sam.
> 
> Perhaps KAP was a special thing and won't take place every year.
> 
> It shows what a special person you are Gwen. It is sad if we won't have it for a while, but you will have to admit, this last year was amazing with people all the way from England and Texas. Just so special.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for letting us know about Sam.
> 
> Perhaps KAP was a special thing and won't take place every year.
> 
> It shows what a special person you are Gwen. It is sad if we won't have it for a while, but you will have to admit, this last year was amazing with people all the way from England and Texas. Just so special.


If you all fancied coming over to the UK. Just saying x


----------



## Sorlenna

Thank you for updating us--I had been thinking about Betty. Healing thoughts on the way to her! I hate dizziness--it's one of the worst things a person can feel in my opinion.


----------



## Gweniepooh

THAT would be a dream come true for me! Unfortunately the finances would have to miraculously appear....like win the lottery!!! Maybe yet someday though.


PurpleFi said:


> If you all fancied coming over to the UK. Just saying x


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again. Just got a return call from Betty. She did go to the doctor. She has a bad sinus infection and is on medication (DH has gotten it for her). Doctor said it would take about 10 days. She said she just feels so dizzy, which is something many of us can relate to when sinus or ear infections are bad. I said a prayer for healing with her and let her know we all were concerned about her. As you know Betty, she apologized for worrying us but I told her there was nothing to apologize for and that we all loved her and were just concerned about her.


Glad to hear Betty wrnt to the doctors. Hope the antibiotics kick in really quickly and she feels better very soon. X


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again. Just got a return call from Betty. She did go to the doctor. She has a bad sinus infection and is on medication (DH has gotten it for her). Doctor said it would take about 10 days. She said she just feels so dizzy, which is something many of us can relate to when sinus or ear infections are bad. I said a prayer for healing with her and let her know we all were concerned about her. As you know Betty, she apologized for worrying us but I told her there was nothing to apologize for and that we all loved her and were just concerned about her.


Thanks for that Gwen. Healing wishes on the way to her.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Found a phone number for Bulldog (Betty) and gave her a call. No answer (and know from mailing her I had the correct address). I did leave a message and my number. If I hear from her or her DH I'll let you folks know (given permission of course)


Thanks Gwen, I think we're all anxious for news of Betty. So glad you contacted Sam too! :thumbup:

Edit - I see you got Betty and I'm so glad it was nothing more serious.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm off to work on glove number 2 now. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Cashmeregma. Anyone can do it; it was the people that attended and that sent things that made it special IMHO. Organizing was fun for me.
> 
> I took the hat I made over to DD and she loved it. Also had her try on the one glove that is finished and she really like it too. I'm working on the mate to it. Will try to post the one picture.


Oooh, you got the thumb RIGHT!!!!
Great job and gorgeous color and pattern along with some beautiful knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> If you all fancied coming over to the UK. Just saying x


Wouldn't that be wonderful. I'll start saving.


----------



## pacer

tami_ohio said:


> Yes we both enjoyed them. I am more likely to eat them the way you prepared them, than cooked. Warm rolls and breads are the best! Do you have any regular, not minute, rice in the house? Fill a sock with it, tie it closed, and put it in the microwave for about 90 seconds. With that size you might want to start with only a minute. Don't go over 2 minutes. It makes a nice heat pack. I do them with shelled field corn. It makes a good foot warmer too! M is my hand warmer (and foot warmer at night!). Matthew is such a sweet heart and so good to you.


I am need of doing up some of these as it is bitter cold here now. My toes are super cold after returning from work and taking Matthew to register for art class and leaving him there. He was apprehensive about being left more than an hour early, but not worth me running downtown twice. He will do fine and the art teacher will probably get there within a half hour of my leaving.  He has taken the city bus by himself and had to wait at the transfer by himself before so this is a whole lot easier to cope with. The lady at the registration office knew I was leaving him and she deals well with him. She adores his drawings as we all do on the KTP so she will be there for him as well. I make sure he communicates with her when registering for each art class so she is a familiar face and person to him. She praised him for filling out the registration form by himself today. The winter class is usually a very small group of special needs people so he gets more attention whether he wants it or not.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Finished another pair of socks this morning, now working on a scarf and another pair of socks,have orders from family for 6 pairs, and they all bar 1 have big feet


What lovely socks. My goodness, 6 pairs.....that's a whole lot and all with big feet. Is the bar one you?

Speaking of feet. How is your foot?


----------



## pacer

busyworkerbee said:


> There was devestating news this morning about the animal toll. They are finding burnt koalas of all ages, burnt stock animals, and the worst (to me) the loss of a pet minding kennel full of family furbabies.


So sorry to hear of such losses. I do hope the fires get under control soon.


----------



## Sorlenna

And I have yet to get my slippers done! Guess I should get on that... :XD:

(oops. That was supposed to include the comments about making socks!)


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Cashmeregma. Anyone can do it; it was the people that attended and that sent things that made it special IMHO. Organizing was fun for me.
> 
> I took the hat I made over to DD and she loved it. Also had her try on the one glove that is finished and she really like it too. I'm working on the mate to it. Will try to post the one picture.


Well done gwen, that looks lovely xxx


----------



## budasha

I am so sorry to hear that Sam is in hospital and hope that he will be out soon. Some of you have also suffered illnesses and I'm sending healing vibes to those that need it. Shirley, I hope you are over your kidney infection and am glad that you like your new doctor. I have applied for a doctor here and am going for my first appointment on Monday. That doesn't mean that he will accept me....only that he will interview me. I'm only on page 5 so I will respond to others as soon as I can. 

My computer has been down since Dec.29 along with my telephone. I had no idea how dependent I am on both. My internet and phone provider couldn't send a service man until this morning. Turns out I had a faulty modem. It only took a half hour to replace it and I had to wait all that time. I was very concerned because my security system couldn't be monitored. It is more important than ever now. My brother and SIL were robbed the Sunday before Christmas. The thieves only took 3 Christmas gifts, all for women but then ransacked the bedrooms and took money and jewellery along with my deceased father's expired driver's licence and my brother's christening certificate. Sounds like they were after identity information. My SIL told me today that the police have arrested a man and woman in their thirties and found thousands of dollars worth of merchandise in their home. I don't know if my brother will be called by the police to see if he can identify any of their things. My SIL has been very upset ever since and isn't comfortable staying alone. I can't say I blame her.

Must go and do some work so I will be back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> Out of curiosity I checked back in my postings too and it looks like I first spoke up in October 2011.....and haven't shut up since! :roll: :lol:


It's kind of funny to go back and see some of the postings...but I found some things that I liked and wanted to knit back in 2011 but feared and think I could actually do them now!!


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> NEWS ABOUT SAM! Just called Heidi to check on Sam and she gave me his phone number at the hospital and said to call him.
> Sam sounded good; said that his breathing was much better and thought he would go home tomorrow. Heidi said it was 6F for the high today. I caught Sam up on some of the chatter and told him of the newbies. He thanks everyone for the well wishes, too.
> 
> Sam ALSO asked me to tell everyone that if anyone is interested in planning the next (2015) Knit-A-Palooka to PLEASE let him know by the end of this month. So, if you want a 2015 Knit-A-Palooka PLEASE CONTACT SAM!!!


That's great news Gwen, thank you so much for letting us know. It must have been good to talk to him and hear for yourself that he is obviously so much better. I'm sure he is looking forward to getting home and I look forward to seeing him back on here before too long.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas g-ma said:


> Not a book as you needed to say it. Prayers your way for all concerned. That home or whatever it is called is terrible. They should have had meetings with DB about what care she needs, etc. Have you/he tried to contact the Area Agency on Aging? They know what is available and might be of help. They do NOT provide the service, just help you find it.


Thankfully, we had a great social worker that was in the hospital and familiar with the care my FIL would need at home...she had a whole binder set up for us as to who to call ahead of time to make all the arrangements for wheelchairs, commode, shower chair, day nursing, etc. The social worker was a paid employee of the hospital, but had phone numbers for all the volunteer organizations to contact for support. We thanked her with a box of chocolates, but now I'm wondering if that was enough---she really saved us from a lot of heart ache and worry as well as having to scramble for things last minute.


----------



## Strawberry4u

So sorry to hear about Sam. I haven't been able to keep up with the postings. I hope it isn't anything serious. I know he has breathing problems. My prayers go out to him and everyone else that needs healing prayers. I just read that Sam might come home,Yea!!!

Thank you for starting the KP Darowil.Take care one and all.
Sharon


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again. Just got a return call from Betty. She did go to the doctor. She has a bad sinus infection and is on medication (DH has gotten it for her). Doctor said it would take about 10 days. She said she just feels so dizzy, which is something many of us can relate to when sinus or ear infections are bad. I said a prayer for healing with her and let her know we all were concerned about her. As you know Betty, she apologized for worrying us but I told her there was nothing to apologize for and that we all loved her and were just concerned about her.


Thanks again Gwen, you're certainly the bearer of good news today. I'm sorry Betty has a bad sinus infection but I was worried it may be something worse. I hope the medication works really quickly for her without too many side effects.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Strawberry4U --- good to see you and hope to hear more about what's going on with you.

Gwen - the mitt looks wonderful -- great pair!! Thanks for contacting Sam and Betty -- so glad to hear they are on the mend; or at least getting medical care to do so.

Agnes - great socks...I'm in a family with big feet (except mine) so know exactly what you mean. I'm planning on trying my first 2 at a time toe up in a day or so -- or whenever my brain functions again. I joined an e-magazine "addicted to socks" -- she has 4 issues and year and devotes each issue to independent spinners, dyers, etc. as well as 7 or more patterns per issue. I'm channeling the expertise of many of the knitters on this website - I'm visiting previous workshops (miss you Shirley) and looking at the lovely work of BobGlory, Darowil and so many others.


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's really pretty, what color are you doing? I added it o my Ravlry library, I don't think I will live long enough to make everything there :roll:


I am using a dark red and then a multi with creams tans blues grays will see if i can get a decent picture

Edit i will never get my library on Ravelry or patterns at home done either. The way my to be read pile grows its just as bad.


----------



## pacer

Cashmeregma said:


> My dad made me paranoid. He said always check under the car and in the back seat. Guess it really is good advice though as my aunt was getting gas back in the days when you went inside to pay and the man told her not to go back to her car. He had seen someone get inside her car while she was paying him and he called the police. Who knows what would have happened. I hate having to check. To do with movies though, after Psycho it was years before I was comfortable in a shower and I saw Jaws while in Cape Cod. Not a good idea.:shock: I didn't even want to sit on the toilet. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I have heard that it is still possible for someone to slip in to the car while you are pumping gas so I lock my car even though I am staying with it. I encountered a possible carjacking situation a few years back when I was entering an on ramp to an expressway so now I lock my doors before driving. I was blessed to have a junker car and the driver's side door only opened if you knew where to grab it and open. The man, who I later found out was a bank robber, had his hand on my door handle and attempting to open it as I was hitting the lock button. It was that close. I hit the lock button and the gas pedal at the same time so he could not get a good grip. He took off running and I stopped as by then I was surrounded by police cars and officers with their guns drawn and pointing in different directions. I rolled down my window and told the officers he took off running when he could not get into my car. I was then given permission to leave the scene as it was a very dangerous one and I did not need to stay and potentially be harmed. When I got to the college to pick up my DS#1, I told him he had to drive home as I was done driving for the day.

I am so glad that the gas station attendant was observant and kept your aunt in a safe location.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Just have to say how I miss Pontuf, our dear Charlotte. I have a house full of beautiful music thanks to a gift of musical DVD's she sent me. What a special person she was. Beautiful in every way.


And I have an Orrefors crystal mouse she sent me when I had my mouse invasion- and a whole lot of needles- mostly wooden some straight some circular- And I still hear from her Rick from time to time- very little about himself, though, but at least he is managing to live.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Cashmeregma. Anyone can do it; it was the people that attended and that sent things that made it special IMHO. Organizing was fun for me.
> 
> I took the hat I made over to DD and she loved it. Also had her try on the one glove that is finished and she really like it too. I'm working on the mate to it. Will try to post the one picture.


That is looking good, Gwen!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> I am currently working on the Sencillo Shawlette one of my many WIPs


Love it. I'm going to book mark it too. Too funny, I visited my Ravelry queue and there is another called the Bellaghy Bolero and I love it. Had forgotten I had ever even seen it and would love to do it for myself. Hmmmm spell check here wants to change Ravelry to Revelry.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Sam is in hospital and hope that he will be out soon. Some of you have also suffered illnesses and I'm sending healing vibes to those that need it. Shirley, I hope you are over your kidney infection and am glad that you like your new doctor. I have applied for a doctor here and am going for my first appointment on Monday. That doesn't mean that he will accept me....only that he will interview me. I'm only on page 5 so I will respond to others as soon as I can.
> 
> My computer has been down since Dec.29 along with my telephone. I had no idea how dependent I am on both. My internet and phone provider couldn't send a service man until this morning. Turns out I had a faulty modem. It only took a half hour to replace it and I had to wait all that time. I was very concerned because my security system couldn't be monitored. It is more important than ever now. My brother and SIL were robbed the Sunday before Christmas. The thieves only took 3 Christmas gifts, all for women but then ransacked the bedrooms and took money and jewellery along with my deceased father's expired driver's licence and my brother's christening certificate. Sounds like they were after identity information. My SIL told me today that the police have arrested a man and woman in their thirties and found thousands of dollars worth of merchandise in their home. I don't know if my brother will be called by the police to see if he can identify any of their things. My SIL has been very upset ever since and isn't comfortable staying alone. I can't say I blame her.
> 
> Must go and do some work so I will be back later.


Wishing you all courage- it is a very nasty situation to be in.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have an Orrefors crystal mouse she sent me when I had my mouse invasion- and a whole lot of needles- mostly wooden some straight some circular- And I still hear from her Rick from time to time- very little about himself, though, but at least he is managing to live.


How beautiful that little crystal mouse must be.

I wondered how he was doing. Such a shock to lose her so quickly and so young.


----------



## RookieRetiree

pacer said:


> I have heard that it is still possible for someone to slip in to the car while you are pumping gas so I lock my car even though I am staying with it. I encountered a possible carjacking situation a few years back when I was entering an on ramp to an expressway so now I lock my doors before driving. I was blessed to have a junker car and the driver's side door only opened if you knew where to grab it and open. The man, who I later found out was a bank robber, had his hand on my door handle and attempting to open it as I was hitting the lock button. It was that close. I hit the lock button and the gas pedal at the same time so he could not get a good grip. He took off running and I stopped as by then I was surrounded by police cars and officers with their guns drawn and pointing in different directions. I rolled down my window and told the officers he took off running when he could not get into my car. I was then given permission to leave the scene as it was a very dangerous one and I did not need to stay and potentially be harmed. When I got to the college to pick up my DS#1, I told him he had to drive home as I was done driving for the day.
> 
> I am so glad that the gas station attendant was observant and kept your aunt in a safe location.


That is very scary --- very quick thinking on your part. I would be a shaking basket case by the time I'd done what I needed to do. Thankfully, adrenalin seems to keep me going until I get to a safe place and then I'm a bowl of quaking jello! So glad you weren't hurt!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> I have heard that it is still possible for someone to slip in to the car while you are pumping gas so I lock my car even though I am staying with it. I encountered a possible carjacking situation a few years back when I was entering an on ramp to an expressway so now I lock my doors before driving. I was blessed to have a junker car and the driver's side door only opened if you knew where to grab it and open. The man, who I later found out was a bank robber, had his hand on my door handle and attempting to open it as I was hitting the lock button. It was that close. I hit the lock button and the gas pedal at the same time so he could not get a good grip. He took off running and I stopped as by then I was surrounded by police cars and officers with their guns drawn and pointing in different directions. I rolled down my window and told the officers he took off running when he could not get into my car. I was then given permission to leave the scene as it was a very dangerous one and I did not need to stay and potentially be harmed. When I got to the college to pick up my DS#1, I told him he had to drive home as I was done driving for the day.
> 
> I am so glad that the gas station attendant was observant and kept your aunt in a safe location.


How very scary that must have been Pacer! I am not surprised you handed over the wheel!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> How beautiful that little crystal mouse must be.
> 
> I wondered how he was doing. Such a shock to lose her so quickly and so young.


Pontuf (their spaniel) was putting on weight so has been on a slimming diet, but that is all I know of day by day.


----------



## pacer

Kathleendoris said:


> I must have been a comparative latecomer to the tea table. It looks as if I joined in April 2013. It took me a long while to work out what the Tea Party was - at first I assumed it was something to do with the Macmillan coffee mornings, an annual event supporting cancer care here in the UK. When it continued long after September when the coffee mornings are usually held, I realised that something else was going on. Dave had gone by that point and Sam was firmly behind the teapot.


Looks like we joined about the same time. I had been lurking for a while and posted in May 20, 2013. I was also one to assume it was an actual group meeting for tea somewhere and then I started just reading the tea party for a while before I actually starting posting to it. I was fortunate enough to have squeezed into the first KAP and was so glad that Gwen and Marianne could accommodate my joining in. What a blessing it has been to get to know so many wonderful people here.


----------



## pacer

KateB said:


> Out of curiosity I checked back in my postings too and it looks like I first spoke up in October 2011.....and haven't shut up since! :roll: :lol:


We have blessed by all that you have done for the tea party as well. No need to be silent now as we would certainly miss you and especially Luke.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> Nice to have you back and I love that avatar! As far as I know Dave has not made any comments on KTP since he left.


He should have been embarrassed by the intemperate comments he made. Very ungentlemanly.


----------



## Lurker 2

I just had a phone call from the new Real Estate Agent ( as opposed to the Agent on this house) he is quite hopeful he will have an agreement ready for me to take to the Ministry on the 15th- he will be keeping me in the loop as things progress.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> NEWS ABOUT SAM! Just called Heidi to check on Sam and she gave me his phone number at the hospital and said to call him.
> Sam sounded good; said that his breathing was much better and thought he would go home tomorrow. Heidi said it was 6F for the high today. I caught Sam up on some of the chatter and told him of the newbies. He thanks everyone for the well wishes, too.
> 
> Sam ALSO asked me to tell everyone that if anyone is interested in planning the next (2015) Knit-A-Palooka to PLEASE let him know by the end of this month. So, if you want a 2015 Knit-A-Palooka PLEASE CONTACT SAM!!!


Thanks for the update on Sam. I am so happy that he is breathing better, not to regain some strength. I hope he is getting some sleep.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again. Just got a return call from Betty. She did go to the doctor. She has a bad sinus infection and is on medication (DH has gotten it for her). Doctor said it would take about 10 days. She said she just feels so dizzy, which is something many of us can relate to when sinus or ear infections are bad. I said a prayer for healing with her and let her know we all were concerned about her. As you know Betty, she apologized for worrying us but I told her there was nothing to apologize for and that we all loved her and were just concerned about her.


TY, Gwen, for doing this. Feels good to know she got in there and should be getting better. I'll add my prayers to yours.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Thankfully, we had a great social worker that was in the hospital and familiar with the care my FIL would need at home...she had a whole binder set up for us as to who to call ahead of time to make all the arrangements for wheelchairs, commode, shower chair, day nursing, etc. .


Now THAT is the kind of service we all should have!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Julie, glad things seem to be going well for you and house.

Gwen, forgot to post that the mitts are lovely.

Budasha, good to hear from you again! Been missing you.

Found out today that the credit card problem came from Staples, a place I do not go regularly but do like the mgr/owner and will continue doing business. Got a very nice letter, will get ID protection free for a year, and several other things I need to take care of tomorrow. Plus keeping track of things for a while even better than usual.


----------



## pacer

Gwen...Thanks for the update on Betty. The mitt looks wonderful. Thanks for sharing a picture of your beautiful work. My fingers and toes are ice cold tonight. I might need to make a pair of mitts for myself.

Caren...I hope you are feeling better soon. The crud that is going around is not kind to anyone. I am hoping to avoid it, but that is always a big challenge since my coworkers and I sit so close to one another and we touch the same things. We do try to protect one another from any illnesses that are being endured.

I need to be moving along tonight. I need to find some yarn to repair a sweater for a coworker's daughter.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to recall May or June as the turning point- pretty sure it was Autumn here.


I can't remember when Sam took over from Dave but I know that Sorlenna, Dreamweaver and Souixann, PurpleFi and I were posting in the very early days of Dave's Tea Party. And Sam soon after that...in the spring of 2011. I joined KP in early April, 2011 and soon after I discover the KTP. Haven't shut up since!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the update on Sam! So happy to know he's doing better!


Yes, I know from my son's experiences in winter with breathing problems how bad it can be.
Hope Sam can avoid the Health Spa for a long time after he gets home.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> I joined, I think the week that Martin Keith said he was having problems swallowing and everyone was telling him to get to the doctors.


And we never heard from him again. Then someone checked the paper in his area and found his name in the obituaries. So sad.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

That sounds like good news Julie. I'm keeping fingers, toes, & eyes crossed for you!


Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a phone call from the new Real Estate Agent ( as opposed to the Agent on this house) he is quite hopeful he will have an agreement ready for me to take to the Ministry on the 15th- he will be keeping me in the loop as things progress.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now that is good customer service getting the free protection for a year. I'd keep going there also. Glad you were able to find out where it occurred. Also, thank you for the compliment on the glove (that goes to others who have said nice things....forgot to write down everyone's names....my bad!)


Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie, glad things seem to be going well for you and house.
> 
> Gwen, forgot to post that the mitts are lovely.
> 
> Budasha, good to hear from you again! Been missing you.
> 
> Found out today that the credit card problem came from Staples, a place I do not go regularly but do like the mgr/owner and will continue doing business. Got a very nice letter, will get ID protection free for a year, and several other things I need to take care of tomorrow. Plus keeping track of things for a while even better than usual.


----------



## Gweniepooh

And we are so glad you haven't shut up! LOL


jknappva said:


> I can't remember when Sam took over from Dave but I know that Sorlenna, Dreamweaver and Souixann, PurpleFi and I were posting in the very early days of Dave's Tea Party. And Sam soon after that...in the spring of 2011. I joined KP in early April, 2011 and soon after I discover the KTP. Haven't shut up since!!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again. Just got a return call from Betty. She did go to the doctor. She has a bad sinus infection and is on medication (DH has gotten it for her). Doctor said it would take about 10 days. She said she just feels so dizzy, which is something many of us can relate to when sinus or ear infections are bad. I said a prayer for healing with her and let her know we all were concerned about her. As you know Betty, she apologized for worrying us but I told her there was nothing to apologize for and that we all loved her and were just concerned about her.


Thank you so much, Gwen, for checking on our dear, sick friends. I'm glad Betty didn't wait any longer to go to the Dr. Infections do not go away on their own.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Cashmeregma. Anyone can do it; it was the people that attended and that sent things that made it special IMHO. Organizing was fun for me.
> 
> I took the hat I made over to DD and she loved it. Also had her try on the one glove that is finished and she really like it too. I'm working on the mate to it. Will try to post the one picture.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds like good news Julie. I'm keeping fingers, toes, & eyes crossed for you!


It feels like very gradual progress- part of the problem is that everything had closed for Christmas and the New Year- but apparently the Tenancy Tribunal is up and running again.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> I have heard that it is still possible for someone to slip in to the car while you are pumping gas so I lock my car even though I am staying with it. I encountered a possible carjacking situation a few years back when I was entering an on ramp to an expressway so now I lock my doors before driving. I was blessed to have a junker car and the driver's side door only opened if you knew where to grab it and open. The man, who I later found out was a bank robber, had his hand on my door handle and attempting to open it as I was hitting the lock button. It was that close. I hit the lock button and the gas pedal at the same time so he could not get a good grip. He took off running and I stopped as by then I was surrounded by police cars and officers with their guns drawn and pointing in different directions. I rolled down my window and told the officers he took off running when he could not get into my car. I was then given permission to leave the scene as it was a very dangerous one and I did not need to stay and potentially be harmed. When I got to the college to pick up my DS#1, I told him he had to drive home as I was done driving for the day.
> 
> I am so glad that the gas station attendant was observant and kept your aunt in a safe location.


My daughter does all the driving these days and makes sure our doors are always locked. It's really a safety issue these days.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Be aware that I've been advised (my own lawyer as well as a presentation at sr center) that w/o the living will that your wishes told to DD almost certainly will NOT be enough. Drs will do as they wish.


That is the case here- and while the doctors will consider the families wishes they are not obliged to follow them- and they will (naturally) be watching there own back. Without a living will they can't be taken to court for giving too much treatment but they could for withholding treatment no matter how reasonable it may seem at the time. And some families are so dysfunctional that the medical staff need to assume that any could happen.
I do have one signed but I think it is David on there- might be better to change it to Vicky- she will have a good understanding on which to base decision making.


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Very sensible :thumbup: :thumbup: I thought it looked "up north"


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has anyone heard from Betty? I'm worried she is unwell as her last post didn't sound good.


Don't think anyone has- hopefully she took some action about her chest. Might send her an email see if I hear that way becuase it is a long time and concerning after her last post.

Just sent one.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> My DD knows to go to my password notebook and come find the couple of sites that I am on all the time, and let everyone know if something happens to me. DH wouldn't think to do it, if he even could find the sites. DD knows it would be important to me, because she has sites like this of her own that she would want notified. I joined KP in March of 2011, but I don't think I have been on TP that long. Probably only about a year, as I knew nothing about the first KAP.
> 
> Keeping those involved with the fires in my thoughts.


My family all know to come here if anything should happen to me. I need to make sure that they also know to contact someone in the Adelaide KP group and the Handknitters Guild (actually that one won't matter as one of the ladies at church will let the Guild know) and the community centre.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to see you back on form Caren- we miss your morning contribution when you are unable! Group hugs an excellent idea!


Good to be back, hope to stay back this time. I miss everyone when I am gone.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> By the time I realised I had missed you out, Caren it was too late to do anything about it! Thanks for the up-dated list!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> My daughter does all the driving these days and makes sure our doors are always locked. It's really a safety issue these days.


Some of the newer cars do the locking automatically when the car starts moving forward--his does, and when you open the door from the inside after stopping, it unlocks.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> I thought that date was the date we joined KP, not the date for TP?


You are correct.

It may have been answered but one way to find out when it started is kniwing that the first Tea Party was started by Fireball Dave can go to his page and click on toics started and there you will find it. I did this once and read some early ones- it is interesting how short they were in those early days.
Or you can go to your own profile and look- but for those of us who post heaps that is a slow process. Doesn't seem to be any search method there. But take a punt and put in a page number.
Don't know if there is any better method.


----------



## Pup lover

Kansas g-ma said:


> Be aware that I've been advised (my own lawyer as well as a presentation at sr center) that w/o the living will that your wishes told to DD almost certainly will NOT be enough. Drs will do as they wish.


Someone may have already said this but without the paperwork i believe they are required to do everything they can to save your life.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. M won't even talk about it. I am seriously considering doing mine anyway. We also need to either update our will or have it totally rewritten, as it was made in 1987 and most of it no longer applies, at least as far as guardianship of the kids! I guess the rest would still be ok. He won't even do that.


Sounds like our will! But it is still valid and other than the apsects of the girls under age everything else still applies so not essential to change it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Pup Lover you are correct. We have it all covered in our will.


----------



## Pup lover

Rookie hope you are feeling better!!

Martina continued prayers for your sister.

Prayers for Marianne and Ben, hope that the step sister is a match. 

Freezing and snowing here sposed to get 7 inches. Salmon patties baked potatoes and garden green beans for supper yummy!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie I am making mittens for DJ not having much luck at getting them to match even closely.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Well, the battery on the laptop is about dead. I am sitting in the kitchen with it, as I had breakfast while I joined you all. It's now 11:30, I still need my shower, and I want to go see Mom while she is at lunch.
> 
> Update on Mom. She is being discharged this evening. DB got moved into the house we grew up in over the weekend, after doing a lot of renovation to it, to make it easier for mom to get around in, and have emergency service come get her if need be. She will be going there. With some walls being moved/removed, and lots of paint, and the kitchen being totally redone, I think it will seem like a different place for her, which will be good, as she has blocked out 50 years of marriage after Dad passed 2 years ago come the 19th. When I went Friday, it was not a good day. She was aggitated, wanting out, ect. DB is not happy with the communications from the office staff. The only time they have contacted him was when insurance was going to stop paying. At the beginning, they gave him 2 brochures for things like home health care. That was all they had. ? Why didn't they have more? That's their job. Therapists did start working a little bit with steps, but had done nothing about working with her getting in and out of a vehicle. No one said DB needed to bring the car to them to do it until Friday. Mom has a Ford Escape, and none of us drive anything smaller/lower to the ground. As it was one of those kind of days for mom, she wouldn't cooperate. They got her out to the car in the wheel chair, and stood her up with the walker, then backed her up to the seat. She then decided she was going to just let her legs go, instead of even trying. I don't know how they will get her home tonight. The case worker or whoever she is, wasn't even going to tell DB that mom would need a commode chair, depends, gloves or anything until mom was discharged! No one had told him that mom is totally incontinent now, because everything has been done for her the whole time she has been in rehab. He would have been totally unprepared if he hadn't gone in, now that the remodel is done, and they are no longer sick. DB, DSIL, & Dnephew have all had the creeping crud, so he was staying away. Her main nurse and at least one of her aides has been wonderful. In fact, if DB can't get info any other way, the nurse will go get answers for him. She has also given him her number if he needs it later. The change in place is going to make it hard to handle mom for a few days at least, as change upsets her.
> 
> If we get the weather we are supposed to, I will not go see her for a bit, after she goes home. I need new tires, but even with good tires, my 2 wheel drive Expedition does not like that driveway in snow and ice. To light in the rear end I think! So I need to get my self moving. Her lunch starts in 20 minutes. I still need my shower, and it takes me 20 minutes to get there!
> 
> There, book finished for now! LOL!


Sounds like a lot lacking in the preparation there to discharge your mother- surely that is part of the role in a place like that?
Sounds like a lot of work for your brother and not helped by being sick. At least the nurse is going beyond her required role to help him.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good to be back, hope to stay back this time. I miss everyone when I am gone.


 :thumbup: I think we all miss everyone when for what ever reason we can't be here!


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Just one problem- the date of joining Knitting Paradise is not necessarily the date we found the Tea Party. I know in my case I thought for months it was something one had PHYSICALLY to attend, and that it would be somewhere in America- I first took a closer look in the January 2012, but I joined KP about September 2011.


I joined KP in May of 2012 and didn't post on TP till the end of August


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> I joined KP in May of 2012 and didn't post on TP till the end of August


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Cashmeregma said:


> My dad made me paranoid. He said always check under the car and in the back seat. Guess it really is good advice though as my aunt was getting gas back in the days when you went inside to pay and the man told her not to go back to her car. He had seen someone get inside her car while she was paying him and he called the police. Who knows what would have happened. I hate having to check. To do with movies though, after Psycho it was years before I was comfortable in a shower and I saw Jaws while in Cape Cod. Not a good idea.:shock: I didn't even want to sit on the toilet. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Don't take showers unless I'm forced and never have watched psycho or all of the shining. I watch scarey movies during the day and then watch comedies etc. I do enjoy a scarey make me jump movie in the daylight but do NOT like gorey/bloody.


----------



## Pup lover

Cashmeregma said:


> Love it. I'm going to book mark it too. Too funny, I visited my Ravelry queue and there is another called the Bellaghy Bolero and I love it. Had forgotten I had ever even seen it and would love to do it for myself. Hmmmm spell check here wants to change Ravelry to Revelry.


I cannot get the Bellaghy Bolero to come up :-(


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a phone call from the new Real Estate Agent ( as opposed to the Agent on this house) he is quite hopeful he will have an agreement ready for me to take to the Ministry on the 15th- he will be keeping me in the loop as things progress.


Yay!! Keeping my fingers crossed and prayers coming till you actually have a house you like and can afford.


----------



## Pup lover

Not the best picture but you get the idea anyway


----------



## flyty1n

Pup Lover, that is beautiful! thanks for posting.


----------



## pacer

I just learned that my brother's wife lost her sister to a lengthy battle with cancer. She was a wonderful woman whom I have known for close to 40 years. She was diagnosed with her first cancer many years ago and beat it. About 6+ years ago she was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer and has fought it all this time. She has faced this challenge with laughter, joking, seriousness and a huge love of life and family. She will surely be missed by many people. She was was able to celebrate Thanksgiving with family and about mid December mentioned that she was having difficulty managing the pain levels. Shortly after that, she shared that things were a bit better. I know that she is now pain free and in heaven. I will remember her smile and compassion for life and family. Thanks for letting me share this with you. My DB and DSIL are on a cruise, so this has to hard on them right now. I love my SIL's family and have known them since I was in junior high school. He married his high school sweetheart just days after he turned 18 years of age and they have been together ever since.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> All the very best, Tami. It sounds like this is going to be a very testing time.


Yes, it will be. There is no way of knowing if mom will be there a day, a month, or years. DB sent a text a bit ago saying she is home with him. I will hear tomorrow how the trip and first night went. Mom was in a fairly good mood when I was there at lunch, said it was breakfast, she hadn't had lunch, was talking with the man she sits with at meals. She wasn't happy that I was leaving without her. She was thinking I had taken her for lunch. She thought I should be taking her with me. It will be interesting to hear how getting her in the car went.


----------



## NanaCaren

tami_ohio said:


> How did you do that? My research skills are zilch.


Some if them I just remember by events in my life. Joining KP coendided with one event then speaking out on the TP another important thing happened in my life. I've done research most of my life, it's relaxing to me.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Tami, I hope things work out with your mom. It sounds as if your DB will have his hands full when she goes home. I keep your mom in my prayers.
> Junek


Thank you June. Yes, he will have his hands full. I think he is trying to get some home health care in.


----------



## NanaCaren

tami_ohio said:


> I thought that date was the date we joined KP, not the date for TP?


Yes that is how it is, for some it might be the same date though.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I definitely don't watch scary stuff . Some of the films they make now would give me nightmares for the rest of my life . Like you I love things like Criminal minds and NCIS. But some do put ideas in your head . I remember watching one were the murderer was under the bed waiting for the person to get into bed and go to sleep . Checked under my bed for about a week after that


  I don't have to worry about anyone hiding under my bed. At home there are drawers under it, as it was originally a water bed. In the RV, it's one big storage area, but they would have to be superman to lift the mattress and hold it up while they climbed under. And then to get back out from under it with the two of us in it...... well, superman wouldn't be strong enough, and they sure couldn't sneak out! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> My dad made me paranoid. He said always check under the car and in the back seat. Guess it really is good advice though as my aunt was getting gas back in the days when you went inside to pay and the man told her not to go back to her car. He had seen someone get inside her car while she was paying him and he called the police. Who knows what would have happened. I hate having to check. To do with movies though, after Psycho it was years before I was comfortable in a shower and I saw Jaws while in Cape Cod. Not a good idea.:shock: I didn't even want to sit on the toilet. :XD: :XD: :XD:


That is why I always lock the car when pumping gas. I never watched Psycho, and I saw Jaws at a drive-in theater. DH was DBF at the time, and has already seen it several times. He had 5 bruises in his leg after that one. From me digging my fingers in his leg in fear! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I've got all the letters in a file and I've been writing down any questions I can think of , because I know when I get there every thing will go out of my head . It's what we did last year after my son got diagnosed with cancer so this time I'm prepared


That's a good idea.


----------



## tami_ohio

TNS said:


> Tami, good luck with your mum. What a worry for you and for DB! We're having a few issues with DMIL who is still living at home with DFIL who is increasingly frail too. She insisted she did not want the stairlift we had installed in their house after a period in hospital several years ago left her unable to get up and down stairs, and gave it away. Now she is so weak and DFIL so unsteady that they have finally agreed that it is needed, but insist on a new one rather than one my DM had only used for a couple of months before she died. I hope I will be more cooperative when I reach this stage - but you never know.


Thank you. Good luck to you also. It is certainly a challenge.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> I am a great believer in sorting things out before anyone has to worry what my wishes are when I am gone,being diabetic with other health issues organ donation is out of the question other than for research, I have written my will out stating what kind of service I would like(Salvation Army) which hymns for the service(Morning has broken and All things bright and beautiful) and that I wish to be cremated, going up in a puff of purple smoke if possible,yarn not to be binned but donated to local knitting group.Household items divided or disposed of as suits adult children, other than that they can do as they want with what is left, including the dreaded Tango(cockatiel)


I have the same thing, wrote mine when my older children were young. Not much has changed in it except for custody of the children. Everyone knows what to do. Any yarn will go to a local church that knits gifts for Christmas baskets and such. My bunch all have their own stashes.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear this sad news....is this the brother that lives near Milwaukee? My deepest sympathies to him, his wife and the rest of the family. I know how close your families are and I'm sending big hugs.



pacer said:


> I just learned that my brother's wife lost her sister to a lengthy battle with cancer. She was a wonderful woman whom I have known for close to 40 years. She was diagnosed with her first cancer many years ago and beat it. About 6+ years ago she was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer and has fought it all this time. She has faced this challenge with laughter, joking, seriousness and a huge love of life and family. She will surely be missed by many people. She was was able to celebrate Thanksgiving with family and about mid December mentioned that she was having difficulty managing the pain levels. Shortly after that, she shared that things were a bit better. I know that she is now pain free and in heaven. I will remember her smile and compassion for life and family. Thanks for letting me share this with you. My DB and DSIL are on a cruise, so this has to hard on them right now. I love my SIL's family and have known them since I was in junior high school. He married his high school sweetheart just days after he turned 18 years of age and they have been together ever since.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to here about your mum . She is lucky that she has family that are so caring . I wish you and your family all the best as it looks like you are going to have some hard testing times ahead of you


Thank you. Dad passed 2 years ago. DB has been dealing with this since before then, as they lived with him for several months before that. He handled everything for dad then, and has POA for everything for mom. Mom has dementia, and fell in October, breaking her hip in 4 places. She spent a week in the hospital, then has been in a nursing home for rehab since then.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, it sounds like your moms care is going to keep your brother very busy. Can he get any in home nursing care? It will be quite a job if she is incontinent..
> I finally got my house cleaned up this morning, it was 9 pm before DH & DS put away the boxes of Christmas stuff. The house looks so bare.


Bonnie, I think that is the plan. I will know more tomorrow.

Glad you finally got the house cleaned up. It really does look bare after all the pretty Christmas decorations are put away, doesn't it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, thanks for the updates on Sam & Betty, good to know both are improving.
Julie, good that things are progressing well with your new house. It can't be too long until the next Tribunal about Fale too?
Margaret, good to hear they are getting your fires under control, hopefully the hot weather will not get them going again.

DH is feeling better today but I have convinced him he needs to go to the doctor just to get checked as he has been better & worse for weeks now. I made appointment for tomorrow so we will see.


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Dad passed 2 years ago. DB has been dealing with this since before then, as they lived with him for several months before that. He handled everything for dad then, and has POA for everything for mom. Mom has dementia, and fell in October, breaking her hip in 4 places. She spent a week in the hospital, then has been in a nursing home for rehab since then.


So sad that this is happening --- God bless your brother --- being the care giver is not an easy job.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, thanks for the updates on Sam & Betty, good to know both are improving.
> Julie, good that things are progressing well with your new house. It can't be too long until the next Tribunal about Fale too?
> Margaret, good to hear they are getting your fires under control, hopefully the hot weather will not get them going again.
> 
> DH is feeling better today but I have convinced him he needs to go to the doctor just to get checked as he has been better & worse for weeks now. I made appointment for tomorrow so we will see.


Good idea to get him to the doctor...hope that he starts feeling better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591

My condolences to your family, so hard to see them go but sometimes it's a relief to see the suffering end.



pacer said:


> I just learned that my brother's wife lost her sister to a lengthy battle with cancer. She was a wonderful woman whom I have known for close to 40 years. She was diagnosed with her first cancer many years ago and beat it. About 6+ years ago she was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer and has fought it all this time. She has faced this challenge with laughter, joking, seriousness and a huge love of life and family. She will surely be missed by many people. She was was able to celebrate Thanksgiving with family and about mid December mentioned that she was having difficulty managing the pain levels. Shortly after that, she shared that things were a bit better. I know that she is now pain free and in heaven. I will remember her smile and compassion for life and family. Thanks for letting me share this with you. My DB and DSIL are on a cruise, so this has to hard on them right now. I love my SIL's family and have known them since I was in junior high school. He married his high school sweetheart just days after he turned 18 years of age and they have been together ever since.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Reality check-- if it is NOT updated the state will do what you have on the will and there won't be any choice. It needs to be updated. Ignoring it will NOT make it go away and really puts survivors in a BAD spot. Ask him how he would feel if he left YOU with the mess or if YOU left HIM with the mess. Don't think my leg is long enough to get a kick there. LOL


True. Tho the way it was set up, his sister had guardianship of the kids, both over 21 now, and everything sold to pay for their care. So wouldn't be much different now. Neither of them want the houses, so all would be sold and divided anyway. This was if something happened to both of us at the same time. If I remember right, if it's one or the other of us, it goes to the surviving spouse.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Not a book as you needed to say it. Prayers your way for all concerned. That home or whatever it is called is terrible. They should have had meetings with DB about what care she needs, etc. Have you/he tried to contact the Area Agency on Aging? They know what is available and might be of help. They do NOT provide the service, just help you find it.


I think he had ONE evaluation. Certainly nothing recent, except when he pushed Friday. I am not sure who all he has contacted. Will suggest them to him. The nurses, and most of the aides, and therapists have been great with her, once they understood she had dementia. Which had not been documented to begin with, and should have been. Once we found that out, we told each new person we came in contact with caring for her.

The last few weeks, including when we were notified that insurance was no longer going to pay, DB and his family were sick, so he was not going in unless he had to, so that didn't help.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> NEWS ABOUT SAM! Just called Heidi to check on Sam and she gave me his phone number at the hospital and said to call him.
> Sam sounded good; said that his breathing was much better and thought he would go home tomorrow. Heidi said it was 6F for the high today. I caught Sam up on some of the chatter and told him of the newbies. He thanks everyone for the well wishes, too.
> 
> Sam ALSO asked me to tell everyone that if anyone is interested in planning the next (2015) Knit-A-Palooka to PLEASE let him know by the end of this month. So, if you want a 2015 Knit-A-Palooka PLEASE CONTACT SAM!!!


Good news about Sam! Thanks for updating us.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Your DB (and you) sure do have a lot on your plate with this change for your mom. I will keep all in prayer that it goes smoothly.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again. Just got a return call from Betty. She did go to the doctor. She has a bad sinus infection and is on medication (DH has gotten it for her). Doctor said it would take about 10 days. She said she just feels so dizzy, which is something many of us can relate to when sinus or ear infections are bad. I said a prayer for healing with her and let her know we all were concerned about her. As you know Betty, she apologized for worrying us but I told her there was nothing to apologize for and that we all loved her and were just concerned about her.


So glad Betty went to the dr. again, and it isn't any worse. I hope she mentioned her shoulder to the dr. also.


----------



## Pup lover

Glad for the good updates on Sam and Betty, thanks Gwen. Though I wouldn't object really hard to Sam being there a few more days with this weather. It gets my breath and i don't have breathing issues.

Pacer sorry to hear of your SILs sister. {{{Hugs}}}

Had something else wanted to comment on but craft has stolen it.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> I am need of doing up some of these as it is bitter cold here now. My toes are super cold after returning from work and taking Matthew to register for art class and leaving him there. He was apprehensive about being left more than an hour early, but not worth me running downtown twice. He will do fine and the art teacher will probably get there within a half hour of my leaving. He has taken the city bus by himself and had to wait at the transfer by himself before so this is a whole lot easier to cope with. The lady at the registration office knew I was leaving him and she deals well with him. She adores his drawings as we all do on the KTP so she will be there for him as well. I make sure he communicates with her when registering for each art class so she is a familiar face and person to him. She praised him for filling out the registration form by himself today. The winter class is usually a very small group of special needs people so he gets more attention whether he wants it or not.


Yes, do get some made up. It will be so worth it! Matthew will do fine, I know. He may not be comfortable with it, but let him know that I am not comfortable in new situations, either, so he is not alone in that! And tell him that the extra attention will make his drawing better.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Yay!! Keeping my fingers crossed and prayers coming till you actually have a house you like and can afford.


Thanks so much, Dawn!


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Good to see you posting Caren. I'm sorry you haven't been well and hope you're beginning to feel a bit better each day now. Hope it didn't spoil your Christmas too much and you were able to have fun with all your family. Stay warm and rest as much as you can. Lots of love and Happy New Year. xx


I enjoyed Christmas very much despite not feeling well. DJ and Seth kept wanting me to go outdoors and play. I was not up to it. 
Lots of love and Happy New year to you too.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> I just learned that my brother's wife lost her sister to a lengthy battle with cancer. She was a wonderful woman whom I have known for close to 40 years. She was diagnosed with her first cancer many years ago and beat it. About 6+ years ago she was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer and has fought it all this time. She has faced this challenge with laughter, joking, seriousness and a huge love of life and family. She will surely be missed by many people. She was was able to celebrate Thanksgiving with family and about mid December mentioned that she was having difficulty managing the pain levels. Shortly after that, she shared that things were a bit better. I know that she is now pain free and in heaven. I will remember her smile and compassion for life and family. Thanks for letting me share this with you. My DB and DSIL are on a cruise, so this has to hard on them right now. I love my SIL's family and have known them since I was in junior high school. He married his high school sweetheart just days after he turned 18 years of age and they have been together ever since.


The sort of lady. though that you thank God that you had them in your life! Condolences none-the-less.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, it will be. There is no way of knowing if mom will be there a day, a month, or years. DB sent a text a bit ago saying she is home with him. I will hear tomorrow how the trip and first night went. Mom was in a fairly good mood when I was there at lunch, said it was breakfast, she hadn't had lunch, was talking with the man she sits with at meals. She wasn't happy that I was leaving without her. She was thinking I had taken her for lunch. She thought I should be taking her with me. It will be interesting to hear how getting her in the car went.


I wonder how many of us will end up in her shoes? I've always said I would prefer physical frailty to losing mental capacity.


----------



## tami_ohio

budasha said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Sam is in hospital and hope that he will be out soon. Some of you have also suffered illnesses and I'm sending healing vibes to those that need it. Shirley, I hope you are over your kidney infection and am glad that you like your new doctor. I have applied for a doctor here and am going for my first appointment on Monday. That doesn't mean that he will accept me....only that he will interview me. I'm only on page 5 so I will respond to others as soon as I can.
> 
> My computer has been down since Dec.29 along with my telephone. I had no idea how dependent I am on both. My internet and phone provider couldn't send a service man until this morning. Turns out I had a faulty modem. It only took a half hour to replace it and I had to wait all that time. I was very concerned because my security system couldn't be monitored. It is more important than ever now. My brother and SIL were robbed the Sunday before Christmas. The thieves only took 3 Christmas gifts, all for women but then ransacked the bedrooms and took money and jewellery along with my deceased father's expired driver's licence and my brother's christening certificate. Sounds like they were after identity information. My SIL told me today that the police have arrested a man and woman in their thirties and found thousands of dollars worth of merchandise in their home. I don't know if my brother will be called by the police to see if he can identify any of their things. My SIL has been very upset ever since and isn't comfortable staying alone. I can't say I blame her.
> 
> Must go and do some work so I will be back later.


I hope the new Dr. accepts you and you like him. Glad you got your phone and internet back. I don't really like everything packaged together for that reason, tho our phone and internet are bundled together. But we do have our cell phones, and no security system.

I am sorry to hear that your DB & DSIL were robbed. I hope their things are among the items found when the robbers were caught, and they get them back. I don't blame your DSIL for not wanting to be alone, either!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, thanks for the updates on Sam & Betty, good to know both are improving.
> Julie, good that things are progressing well with your new house. It can't be too long until the next Tribunal about Fale too?
> Margaret, good to hear they are getting your fires under control, hopefully the hot weather will not get them going again.
> 
> DH is feeling better today but I have convinced him he needs to go to the doctor just to get checked as he has been better & worse for weeks now. I made appointment for tomorrow so we will see.


Will be thinking of you both tomorrow! Hopefully at the doctor! 
The Guardianship Tribunal is set down for 21st January 11-30 a.m., my time 9 -30 theirs. That is why I extended my phone plan- although it has been too hot for me to be very talkative!


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> I have heard that it is still possible for someone to slip in to the car while you are pumping gas so I lock my car even though I am staying with it. I encountered a possible carjacking situation a few years back when I was entering an on ramp to an expressway so now I lock my doors before driving. I was blessed to have a junker car and the driver's side door only opened if you knew where to grab it and open. The man, who I later found out was a bank robber, had his hand on my door handle and attempting to open it as I was hitting the lock button. It was that close. I hit the lock button and the gas pedal at the same time so he could not get a good grip. He took off running and I stopped as by then I was surrounded by police cars and officers with their guns drawn and pointing in different directions. I rolled down my window and told the officers he took off running when he could not get into my car. I was then given permission to leave the scene as it was a very dangerous one and I did not need to stay and potentially be harmed. When I got to the college to pick up my DS#1, I told him he had to drive home as I was done driving for the day.
> 
> I am so glad that the gas station attendant was observant and kept your aunt in a safe location.


So glad that you were safe!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a phone call from the new Real Estate Agent ( as opposed to the Agent on this house) he is quite hopeful he will have an agreement ready for me to take to the Ministry on the 15th- he will be keeping me in the loop as things progress.


That's good news Julie! Prayers continue!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Sounds like a lot lacking in the preparation there to discharge your mother- surely that is part of the role in a place like that?
> Sounds like a lot of work for your brother and not helped by being sick. At least the nurse is going beyond her required role to help him.


Yes, they should have been doing all of that, including giving him information for where he can get help, what items they would need for her at home, but it seemed to him that the woman he was talking to was more interested in keeping her there and him paying a fortune for it! As I said before, most everyone else was wonderful, except for one night aide. And she may get written up. DB has to be very careful how he reacts to situations, as he is at least 6'4" or more, and close to 300#, so can very easily be very intimidating, and it can be taken as threatening. Of course, not everyone is observant enough to pay attention to how red his face gets for warning of just how upset or angry he is getting!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I think we all miss everyone when for what ever reason we can't be here!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> I just learned that my brother's wife lost her sister to a lengthy battle with cancer. She was a wonderful woman whom I have known for close to 40 years. She was diagnosed with her first cancer many years ago and beat it. About 6+ years ago she was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer and has fought it all this time. She has faced this challenge with laughter, joking, seriousness and a huge love of life and family. She will surely be missed by many people. She was was able to celebrate Thanksgiving with family and about mid December mentioned that she was having difficulty managing the pain levels. Shortly after that, she shared that things were a bit better. I know that she is now pain free and in heaven. I will remember her smile and compassion for life and family. Thanks for letting me share this with you. My DB and DSIL are on a cruise, so this has to hard on them right now. I love my SIL's family and have known them since I was in junior high school. He married his high school sweetheart just days after he turned 18 years of age and they have been together ever since.


I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, thanks for the updates on Sam & Betty, good to know both are improving.
> Julie, good that things are progressing well with your new house. It can't be too long until the next Tribunal about Fale too?
> Margaret, good to hear they are getting your fires under control, hopefully the hot weather will not get them going again.
> 
> DH is feeling better today but I have convinced him he needs to go to the doctor just to get checked as he has been better & worse for weeks now. I made appointment for tomorrow so we will see.


I am so glad you have gotten your DH to go to the Dr.! I didn't like the way it comes and goes. My DH is still horse, but most of his cough is his old smokers cough. He quit in 2000, but still has some cough from it. You would think my lungs would be better than his, but no, his are way better than mine! He used to have to get a chest x-ray each year for work, and his lungs were clear. May they always be that way.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> The sort of lady. though that you thank God that you had them in your life! Condolences none-the-less.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder how many of us will end up in her shoes? I've always said I would prefer physical frailty to losing mental capacity.


So true, Julie. And it is hereditary. Her mother had it, her DB had it, she has it, and I suspect that her only remaining sister has it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder how many of us will end up in her shoes? I've always said I would prefer physical frailty to losing mental capacity.


I really worry about that --- my Mom had complications from diabetes and lost quite a bit of vision due to it and macular degeneration and then lost quite a bit of physical ability due to strokes---but her mind was as sharp as ever --- neither is something to look forward to.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Budasha...sorry to hear about the robbery; I can certainly understand how unsettling that would be...time to get a big dog?! Hope that they are able to recover their things, but that won't help getting over the feeling of being violated and worrying that it could happen again. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Spider

Hi all, so glad to hear the news about Sam and Betty. Thanks Gwen for getting it and sharing. Your fingerless gloves make mine look pretty bad. I love the socks, the knitting was so precise.
Julie, sounds like things are progressing for you.
Very cold today and colder tomorrow. It was hard to go out for work. 
I remember finding this place and being so scared to send anything.
Caren thanks for the coffee,missed having coffee with you. So glad you are feeling better.
Wish we could meet for wine , but will have to just be happy to visit this way.
Having been feeling the best, called my Dr. Today and I am going to see her Thursday. Hoping it is just a reaction to the meds. Having alittle shortness of breath and a very nervous feeling inside all the time. 
Keep talking all of you, love it and keeping up with you.


----------



## tami_ohio

Spider said:


> Hi all, so glad to hear the news about Sam and Betty. Thanks Gwen for getting it and sharing. Your fingerless gloves make mine look pretty bad. I love the socks, the knitting was so precise.
> Julie, sounds like things are progressing for you.
> Very cold today and colder tomorrow. It was hard to go out for work.
> I remember finding this place and being so scared to send anything.
> Caren thanks for the coffee,missed having coffee with you. So glad you are feeling better.
> Wish we could meet for wine , but will have to just be happy to visit this way.
> Having been feeling the best, called my Dr. Today and I am going to see her Thursday. Hoping it is just a reaction to the meds. Having alittle shortness of breath and a very nervous feeling inside all the time.
> Keep talking all of you, love it and keeping up with you.


I am glad you called the Dr. That doesn't sound good at all. Keep us posted please. And be sure to cover your face in the cold.


----------



## tami_ohio

I am watching the weather on the news right now. Hope Sam gets one more day in the spa at least, much as we all want him home. They are getting snowed on pretty good, with really cold temps.


----------



## tami_ohio

Well, I just went to my profile and it looks like I have been at the tea party for a year. 

Now, I'm heading for bed. M is already there. Tomorrow I get to have lunch with my DD, my DSIL, and 3 cousins! I have been doing family research off and on for 10-15 years, more off than on lately, and was asked to bring what I have for the others to look at. One of the cousins is actually by marriage, and she and DSIL (and probably DD, too!) don't really know where everyone fits in the family. So this afternoon, I sat down at the computer and printed up from our grandparents to our generation, with room to fill in DD's and the grands generations. I have some, probably most of DD's generation, but from there it's pretty hit and miss. So maybe I will get some of that filled in. It will be a lot of fun. Told M that if I wasn't home when he got home from work, he would know where I was! Though if DD picks me up, she will have to be home in time to pick D up from school. Oh, and the ladies will get to be entertained by Arriana!


----------



## sassafras123

Budasha, so sorry you were robbed. Hope you recover some/all of your belongings. 
Pacer, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gweniepooh

My sincere condolences Mary at this loss of your dear brother's SIL. You are so right in that she is no longer in pain. I am lifting prayers that God will give you comfort and peace and also for your DB and SIL's family.


pacer said:


> I just learned that my brother's wife lost her sister to a lengthy battle with cancer. She was a wonderful woman whom I have known for close to 40 years. She was diagnosed with her first cancer many years ago and beat it. About 6+ years ago she was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer and has fought it all this time. She has faced this challenge with laughter, joking, seriousness and a huge love of life and family. She will surely be missed by many people. She was was able to celebrate Thanksgiving with family and about mid December mentioned that she was having difficulty managing the pain levels. Shortly after that, she shared that things were a bit better. I know that she is now pain free and in heaven. I will remember her smile and compassion for life and family. Thanks for letting me share this with you. My DB and DSIL are on a cruise, so this has to hard on them right now. I love my SIL's family and have known them since I was in junior high school. He married his high school sweetheart just days after he turned 18 years of age and they have been together ever since.


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> I have heard that it is still possible for someone to slip in to the car while you are pumping gas so I lock my car even though I am staying with it. I encountered a possible carjacking situation a few years back when I was entering an on ramp to an expressway so now I lock my doors before driving. I was blessed to have a junker car and the driver's side door only opened if you knew where to grab it and open. The man, who I later found out was a bank robber, had his hand on my door handle and attempting to open it as I was hitting the lock button. It was that close. I hit the lock button and the gas pedal at the same time so he could not get a good grip. He took off running and I stopped as by then I was surrounded by police cars and officers with their guns drawn and pointing in different directions. I rolled down my window and told the officers he took off running when he could not get into my car. I was then given permission to leave the scene as it was a very dangerous one and I did not need to stay and potentially be harmed. When I got to the college to pick up my DS#1, I told him he had to drive home as I was done driving for the day.
> 
> I am so glad that the gas station attendant was observant and kept your aunt in a safe location.


That must have been so frightening . You were very brave to keep on driving even if it was just to the college . I would have stalled the car ( gear changes) because I would have been shaking so much


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I always forget I have been here since the start! But yes, I suppose I have, though I was much quieter in those days. I have to get to know people before I get to talking. Luckily, this group is warm & accepting and makes that easier!
> 
> Back to work for me today, doing "paperwork" (all electronic now, of course, hence the quotes). Maybe I will adjust to the new schedule without too much stress.
> 
> Hope all are well/mending as needed--hugs & blessings!


electronic paperwork, electronic talking -where would we be without it? Minus a lot of friends thats for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> That's good news Julie! Prayers continue!


Thanks, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> So true, Julie. And it is hereditary. Her mother had it, her DB had it, she has it, and I suspect that her only remaining sister has it.


That is all very unfortunate.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I really worry about that --- my Mom had complications from diabetes and lost quite a bit of vision due to it and macular degeneration and then lost quite a bit of physical ability due to strokes---but her mind was as sharp as ever --- neither is something to look forward to.


And of course there is no real choosing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Hi all, so glad to hear the news about Sam and Betty. Thanks Gwen for getting it and sharing. Your fingerless gloves make mine look pretty bad. I love the socks, the knitting was so precise.
> Julie, sounds like things are progressing for you.
> Very cold today and colder tomorrow. It was hard to go out for work.
> I remember finding this place and being so scared to send anything.
> Caren thanks for the coffee,missed having coffee with you. So glad you are feeling better.
> Wish we could meet for wine , but will have to just be happy to visit this way.
> Having been feeling the best, called my Dr. Today and I am going to see her Thursday. Hoping it is just a reaction to the meds. Having alittle shortness of breath and a very nervous feeling inside all the time.
> Keep talking all of you, love it and keeping up with you.


Fairly slow- but hopefully progress!


----------



## darowil

Fire Updte.
The authorities are more confident about coping with the catastrophic conditions expected tomorrow than they were 24 hours ago- though still a major concern over th enext 24 hours.
Around 135 buildings destroyed, up to 38 of htem houses and 4 businesses. Rest sheds etc. Well over 100 treated by the St John ambulance but only 2 admitted to hospital (though one lady I know has been admitted with asthma, probably smoke induced and she was not counted in these figures).
Still don't know the animals and I guess they never will. A baby koala has been rescued and is doing well


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Fire Updte.
> The authorities are more confident about coping with the catastrophic conditions expected tomorrow than they were 24 hours ago- though still a major concern over th enext 24 hours.
> Around 135 buildings destroyed, up to 38 of htem houses and 4 businesses. Rest sheds etc. Well over 100 treated by the St John ambulance but only 2 admitted to hospital (though one lady I know has been admitted with asthma, probably smoke induced and she was not counted in these figures).
> Still don't know the animals and I guess they never will. A baby koala has been rescued and is doing well


It is always such a sad tally. thank goodness no human life taken so far.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking that about the firemen too . The must be exhausted . I think it's a dangerous job here in UK . But in somewhere like Australia were they have to contend with wild out of control bush fires they must be a very brave person to join the fire service


And the majority of them in the rural areas are volunteers as well. There are about 500 on the ground at the moment- from here, Victoria and New South Wales most of whom are likely to be volunteers.


----------



## Lurker 2

Another hot dry day coming to a close. Forecast is for cooler tomorrow (thank goodness) New Zealand is doing fairly well at present in the Cricket against Sri Lanka. The thought is that the South Island fires were definitely deliberately lit- sad fact that people get a thrill from arson. Time to head through and rest.


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> Tami, good luck with your mum. What a worry for you and for DB! We're having a few issues with DMIL who is still living at home with DFIL who is increasingly frail too. She insisted she did not want the stairlift we had installed in their house after a period in hospital several years ago left her unable to get up and down stairs, and gave it away. Now she is so weak and DFIL so unsteady that they have finally agreed that it is needed, but insist on a new one rather than one my DM had only used for a couple of months before she died. I hope I will be more cooperative when I reach this stage - but you never know.


It would be nice if they would us ethe 'old' one but at least they have agreed to having one.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Another hot dry day coming to a close. Forecast is for cooler tomorrow (thank goodness) New Zealand is doing fairly well at present in the Cricket against Sri Lanka. The thought is that the South Island fires were definitely deliberately lit- sad fact that people get a thrill from arson. Time to head through and rest.


NZ have been doing very well against SL in fact.

And Australia are doing well against India again. On top after the first day of a 5 day game. But fortunes have waxed and wned in this series although overall we have played better- but India have been better than the the results would indicate, they just can't capitalise on their good periods.


----------



## Normaedern

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the update on Sam! So happy to know he's doing better!


It is great :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again. Just got a return call from Betty. She did go to the doctor. She has a bad sinus infection and is on medication (DH has gotten it for her). Doctor said it would take about 10 days. She said she just feels so dizzy, which is something many of us can relate to when sinus or ear infections are bad. I said a prayer for healing with her and let her know we all were concerned about her. As you know Betty, she apologized for worrying us but I told her there was nothing to apologize for and that we all loved her and were just concerned about her.


Prayers being sent and pleased to have the update. Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> I just learned that my brother's wife lost her sister to a lengthy battle with cancer. She was a wonderful woman whom I have known for close to 40 years. She was diagnosed with her first cancer many years ago and beat it. About 6+ years ago she was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer and has fought it all this time. She has faced this challenge with laughter, joking, seriousness and a huge love of life and family. She will surely be missed by many people. She was was able to celebrate Thanksgiving with family and about mid December mentioned that she was having difficulty managing the pain levels. Shortly after that, she shared that things were a bit better. I know that she is now pain free and in heaven. I will remember her smile and compassion for life and family. Thanks for letting me share this with you. My DB and DSIL are on a cruise, so this has to hard on them right now. I love my SIL's family and have known them since I was in junior high school. He married his high school sweetheart just days after he turned 18 years of age and they have been together ever since.


Im just new to the tea party and I don't know any of you yet but I just wanted to say I'm sorry for your loss. You obviously loved her a lot and I know how hard it is to see someone you love in pain . I hope you have lots of happy memories as a way of remembering her and not just the sad ones .


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Dad passed 2 years ago. DB has been dealing with this since before then, as they lived with him for several months before that. He handled everything for dad then, and has POA for everything for mom. Mom has dementia, and fell in October, breaking her hip in 4 places. She spent a week in the hospital, then has been in a nursing home for rehab since then.


You have a very good brother. He must be very strong . I know all the health care in America is different from here in the Uk . But will he get help in looking after your mum . Here they have people who can care for the person while the full time carer gets a little rest or just a break or there a centres were they can stay for a couple of days


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Out of curiosity I checked back in my postings too and it looks like I first spoke up in October 2011.....and haven't shut up since! :roll: :lol:


Your not the only one who hasn't shut up! As evidenced by the number of pages we go through in a week- we look like maybe getting split again as it is only Tuesday here so 3 1/2 days still to go. Guess that means we are half way through the week!


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, they should have been doing all of that, including giving him information for where he can get help, what items they would need for her at home, but it seemed to him that the woman he was talking to was more interested in keeping her there and him paying a fortune for it! As I said before, most everyone else was wonderful, except for one night aide. And she may get written up. DB has to be very careful how he reacts to situations, as he is at least 6'4" or more, and close to 300#, so can very easily be very intimidating, and it can be taken as threatening. Of course, not everyone is observant enough to pay attention to how red his face gets for warning of just how upset or angry he is getting!


In this situation he has a right to be both upset and angry . I certainly would have been . Like you say they were getting paid a fortune every single amount of help and advice should have been given to him and all the information that he needed for when your mum came home


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> NEWS ABOUT SAM! Just called Heidi to check on Sam and she gave me his phone number at the hospital and said to call him.
> Sam sounded good; said that his breathing was much better and thought he would go home tomorrow. Heidi said it was 6F for the high today. I caught Sam up on some of the chatter and told him of the newbies. He thanks everyone for the well wishes, too.
> 
> Sam ALSO asked me to tell everyone that if anyone is interested in planning the next (2015) Knit-A-Palooka to PLEASE let him know by the end of this month. So, if you want a 2015 Knit-A-Palooka PLEASE CONTACT SAM!!!


Thanks Gwen for contacting Sam- hopefully if comes home tomorrow it is becuase he is well enough to do so.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> I have heard that it is still possible for someone to slip in to the car while you are pumping gas so I lock my car even though I am staying with it. I encountered a possible carjacking situation a few years back when I was entering an on ramp to an expressway so now I lock my doors before driving. I was blessed to have a junker car and the driver's side door only opened if you knew where to grab it and open. The man, who I later found out was a bank robber, had his hand on my door handle and attempting to open it as I was hitting the lock button. It was that close. I hit the lock button and the gas pedal at the same time so he could not get a good grip. He took off running and I stopped as by then I was surrounded by police cars and officers with their guns drawn and pointing in different directions. I rolled down my window and told the officers he took off running when he could not get into my car. I was then given permission to leave the scene as it was a very dangerous one and I did not need to stay and potentially be harmed. When I got to the college to pick up my DS#1, I told him he had to drive home as I was done driving for the day.
> 
> I am so glad that the gas station attendant was observant and kept your aunt in a safe location.


Wow, I lock it when pumping gas because of my purse on the seat. Also thought someone might jump in and take off with the car and purse. Worse yet would be if you had a child in the car.

What a scary experience. I am so glad that the car I have now locks the doors automatically! To think if you hadn't acted quickly you would have been a hostage. Glad you survived that one. I'm sure it took a very long time to get over and those doors must always be locked now.
We had our house robbed years ago. I'm afraid they didn't get anything of value as our tv was ancient, as was the record player, however the feeling of anxiety they left lasted a long time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I received a card from CMaliza today and she said she is having trouble with her internet. She misses everyone and will be back.


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> And the majority of them in the rural areas are volunteers as well. There are about 500 on the ground at the moment- from here, Victoria and New South Wales most of whom are likely to be volunteers.


I'm so stupid I forgot all-about some of them being volunteers .I remember reading a couple of years back after there was some very bad fires then that a lot of the firemen in the rural areas were volunteers They are very brave men indeed . What a great stress it must be on anyone living in those areas


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pacer, sorry to hear of the loss in your SIL's family. What a special person she must have been. How wonderful that she leaves so many wonderful memories of her courage and humor for all of you. My sympathies.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again. Just got a return call from Betty. She did go to the doctor. She has a bad sinus infection and is on medication (DH has gotten it for her). Doctor said it would take about 10 days. She said she just feels so dizzy, which is something many of us can relate to when sinus or ear infections are bad. I said a prayer for healing with her and let her know we all were concerned about her. As you know Betty, she apologized for worrying us but I told her there was nothing to apologize for and that we all loved her and were just concerned about her.


Thanks again Gwen- this time for contacting Betty. Hopefully she will soon feel better.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm thinking the decaf coffee they gave me at supper tonight was not decaf. I'm sure the young waiters/waitresses don't realize that it really does make a difference. I enjoyed the meal and coffee after but sure hope I fall asleep soon.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> It's kind of funny to go back and see some of the postings...but I found some things that I liked and wanted to knit back in 2011 but feared and think I could actually do them now!!


Thats exciting because it shows how much you have improved and/or the increase in your confidence.


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Sam is in hospital and hope that he will be out soon. Some of you have also suffered illnesses and I'm sending healing vibes to those that need it. Shirley, I hope you are over your kidney infection and am glad that you like your new doctor. I have applied for a doctor here and am going for my first appointment on Monday. That doesn't mean that he will accept me....only that he will interview me. I'm only on page 5 so I will respond to others as soon as I can.
> 
> My computer has been down since Dec.29 along with my telephone. I had no idea how dependent I am on both. My internet and phone provider couldn't send a service man until this morning. Turns out I had a faulty modem. It only took a half hour to replace it and I had to wait all that time. I was very concerned because my security system couldn't be monitored. It is more important than ever now. My brother and SIL were robbed the Sunday before Christmas. The thieves only took 3 Christmas gifts, all for women but then ransacked the bedrooms and took money and jewellery along with my deceased father's expired driver's licence and my brother's christening certificate. Sounds like they were after identity information. My SIL told me today that the police have arrested a man and woman in their thirties and found thousands of dollars worth of merchandise in their home. I don't know if my brother will be called by the police to see if he can identify any of their things. My SIL has been very upset ever since and isn't comfortable staying alone. I can't say I blame her.
> 
> Must go and do some work so I will be back later.


What a horrid start to Christmas for your borther and SIL.
That was a long time without your phone or computer- and it was so quick to fix. At least it was fixed.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> I have heard that it is still possible for someone to slip in to the car while you are pumping gas so I lock my car even though I am staying with it. I encountered a possible carjacking situation a few years back when I was entering an on ramp to an expressway so now I lock my doors before driving. I was blessed to have a junker car and the driver's side door only opened if you knew where to grab it and open. The man, who I later found out was a bank robber, had his hand on my door handle and attempting to open it as I was hitting the lock button. It was that close. I hit the lock button and the gas pedal at the same time so he could not get a good grip. He took off running and I stopped as by then I was surrounded by police cars and officers with their guns drawn and pointing in different directions. I rolled down my window and told the officers he took off running when he could not get into my car. I was then given permission to leave the scene as it was a very dangerous one and I did not need to stay and potentially be harmed. When I got to the college to pick up my DS#1, I told him he had to drive home as I was done driving for the day.
> 
> I am so glad that the gas station attendant was observant and kept your aunt in a safe location.


That would have been very scary- the type of thing that you probably felt worse about after than at the time!


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> It would be nice if they would us ethe 'old' one but at least they have agreed to having one.


Yes! We are relieved as we feared having both of them tumble down the staircase when 'helping' each other.


----------



## TNS

Normaedern said:


> It is great :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good news on Sam and Betty, hope both continue to improve.


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning from northeast England . It's finally light outside and as I've been awake since 4 o'clock it seems as if I have been awake half a day already . Clear blue skies again but not frosty today hope it stays like this for a while then January won't feel so long . Finally got all the christmas decorations away with the help of Mishka(dog) she even jumped up on the couch to keep an eye on what I was doing and she knows she shouldn't do this . One look and she soon got down again . Makes me laugh though because if she does something wrong she fetches her favourite toy to you as if to make friends again and her tail wags that much I'm surprised she doesn't take of like an helicopter . Just like to say it's nice getting to know all of you . Funny that we all have the same problems be they Health, Financial , or family the world over . On a lighter note I have a little problem with knitting . I am just finishing off a little baby set that I'm not to sure I like now it's nearly finished . Took advice from 18 year old son about the size of booties , what was I thinking . Obviously not at all . Well now I'm wondering what to do next . I have a WIP a knitted farm play mat that I started last summer but when it got to trying animals I hit a problem the poor sheep looked like a cross between an AtAt (Star Wars ) and a polar bear .can knit them alright but no good at putting the stuffing in do you think I should give it another go or just forget animals altogether


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a phone call from the new Real Estate Agent ( as opposed to the Agent on this house) he is quite hopeful he will have an agreement ready for me to take to the Ministry on the 15th- he will be keeping me in the loop as things progress.


Sounding hopeful.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I can't remember when Sam took over from Dave but I know that Sorlenna, Dreamweaver and Souixann, PurpleFi and I were posting in the very early days of Dave's Tea Party. And Sam soon after that...in the spring of 2011. I joined KP in early April, 2011 and soon after I discover the KTP. Haven't shut up since!!
> Junek


Sam posted on the first one. (I've just been looking at it- as if I had spare time!)


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> I just learned that my brother's wife lost her sister to a lengthy battle with cancer. She was a wonderful woman whom I have known for close to 40 years. She was diagnosed with her first cancer many years ago and beat it. About 6+ years ago she was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer and has fought it all this time. She has faced this challenge with laughter, joking, seriousness and a huge love of life and family. She will surely be missed by many people. She was was able to celebrate Thanksgiving with family and about mid December mentioned that she was having difficulty managing the pain levels. Shortly after that, she shared that things were a bit better. I know that she is now pain free and in heaven. I will remember her smile and compassion for life and family. Thanks for letting me share this with you. My DB and DSIL are on a cruise, so this has to hard on them right now. I love my SIL's family and have known them since I was in junior high school. He married his high school sweetheart just days after he turned 18 years of age and they have been together ever since.


Sorry about the loss of your friend and family member. Hard on your DB and SIL to be away at this time. The trip home after a family has died is so hard- one of the toughest trips you ever get to make. Will they be coming back early- can they even leave the ship at this time?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm thinking the decaf coffee they gave me at supper tonight was not decaf. I'm sure the young waiters/waitresses don't realize that it really does make a difference. I enjoyed the meal and coffee after but sure hope I fall asleep soon.


Just the little bit of caffeine after 1:00 p.m. and I'm up all night---I don't even chance it anymore eventhough I love having a coffee after dinner....hope you get some sleep - don't know what my excuse is that I'm still up.


----------



## RookieRetiree

TNS said:


> Yes! We are relieved as we feared having both of them tumble down the staircase when 'helping' each other.


We have hardwood stairs and I always worry about them as we get older -- I know both my in-laws have had problems with the stairs and trying to help them almost made it worse. I hope to move into a ranch home before I get to the point where I can't navigate the stairs.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from northeast England . It's finally light outside and as I've been awake since 4 o'clock it seems as if I have been awake half a day already . Clear blue skies again but not frosty today hope it stays like this for a while then January won't feel so long . Finally got all the christmas decorations away with the help of Mishka(dog) she even jumped up on the couch to keep an eye on what I was doing and she knows she shouldn't do this . One look and she soon got down again . Makes me laugh though because if she does something wrong she fetches her favourite toy to you as if to make friends again and her tail wags that much I'm surprised she doesn't take of like an helicopter . Just like to say it's nice getting to know all of you . Funny that we all have the same problems be they Health, Financial , or family the world over . On a lighter note I have a little problem with knitting . I am just finishing off a little baby set that I'm not to sure I like now it's nearly finished . Took advice from 18 year old son about the size of booties , what was I thinking . Obviously not at all . Well now I'm wondering what to do next . I have a WIP a knitted farm play mat that I started last summer but when it got to trying animals I hit a problem the poor sheep looked like a cross between an AtAt (Star Wars ) and a polar bear .can knit them alright but no good at putting the stuffing in do you think I should give it another go or just forget animals altogether


Give it another go....stuffing is something that takes practice to make sure you have enough--but not too much. I think you'll work it out given another try at it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from northeast England . It's finally light outside and as I've been awake since 4 o'clock it seems as if I have been awake half a day already . Clear blue skies again but not frosty today hope it stays like this for a while then January won't feel so long . Finally got all the christmas decorations away with the help of Mishka(dog) she even jumped up on the couch to keep an eye on what I was doing and she knows she shouldn't do this . One look and she soon got down again . Makes me laugh though because if she does something wrong she fetches her favourite toy to you as if to make friends again and her tail wags that much I'm surprised she doesn't take of like an helicopter . Just like to say it's nice getting to know all of you . Funny that we all have the same problems be they Health, Financial , or family the world over . On a lighter note I have a little problem with knitting . I am just finishing off a little baby set that I'm not to sure I like now it's nearly finished . Took advice from 18 year old son about the size of booties , what was I thinking . Obviously not at all . Well now I'm wondering what to do next . I have a WIP a knitted farm play mat that I started last summer but when it got to trying animals I hit a problem the poor sheep looked like a cross between an AtAt (Star Wars ) and a polar bear .can knit them alright but no good at putting the stuffing in do you think I should give it another go or just forget animals altogether[/quote
> 
> Good morning, if you google The Knitting and Stitching show, Olympia, In March. They are doing farm animals and want to get people to join in. They have some patterns you can download and also advertise a book of farm animals. Hope this helps.


----------



## darowil

Glad to hear that Spider and Bonnie's DH are seeing the doctor- seems like a large number of people are sick at the moment. Guess your cold weather doen't help that.


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> Give it another go....stuffing is something that takes practice to make sure you have enough--but not too much. I think you'll work it out given another try at it.


Thank you I think I will as I really want to make the full farm . Hopefully I won't make one giant mess again .


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from northeast England . It's finally light outside and as I've been awake since 4 o'clock it seems as if I have been awake half a day already . Clear blue skies again but not frosty today hope it stays like this for a while then January won't feel so long . Finally got all the christmas decorations away with the help of Mishka(dog) she even jumped up on the couch to keep an eye on what I was doing and she knows she shouldn't do this . One look and she soon got down again . Makes me laugh though because if she does something wrong she fetches her favourite toy to you as if to make friends again and her tail wags that much I'm surprised she doesn't take of like an helicopter . Just like to say it's nice getting to know all of you . Funny that we all have the same problems be they Health, Financial , or family the world over . On a lighter note I have a little problem with knitting . I am just finishing off a little baby set that I'm not to sure I like now it's nearly finished . Took advice from 18 year old son about the size of booties , what was I thinking . Obviously not at all . Well now I'm wondering what to do next . I have a WIP a knitted farm play mat that I started last summer but when it got to trying animals I hit a problem the poor sheep looked like a cross between an AtAt (Star Wars ) and a polar bear .can knit them alright but no good at putting the stuffing in do you think I should give it another go or just forget animals altogether[/quote
> 
> Good morning, if you google The Knitting and Stitching show, Olympia, In March. They are doing farm animals and want to get people to join in. They have some patterns you can download and also advertise a book of farm animals. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much I will go and take a look . I'm glad I mentioned it now
Click to expand...


----------



## Normaedern

Budasha, that is a terrible thing for your DB and SIL. Prayers for them


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> How very scary that must have been Pacer! I am not surprised you handed over the wheel!


Shocking. You did all the right things though :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Julie :thumbup: :thumbup: Great news!


----------



## Normaedern

flyty1n said:


> Pup Lover, that is beautiful! thanks for posting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Pacer, that is a lovely tribute to your SIL's sister my thoughts and prayers for all.


----------



## angelam

pacer said:


> I have heard that it is still possible for someone to slip in to the car while you are pumping gas so I lock my car even though I am staying with it. I encountered a possible carjacking situation a few years back when I was entering an on ramp to an expressway so now I lock my doors before driving. I was blessed to have a junker car and the driver's side door only opened if you knew where to grab it and open. The man, who I later found out was a bank robber, had his hand on my door handle and attempting to open it as I was hitting the lock button. It was that close. I hit the lock button and the gas pedal at the same time so he could not get a good grip. He took off running and I stopped as by then I was surrounded by police cars and officers with their guns drawn and pointing in different directions. I rolled down my window and told the officers he took off running when he could not get into my car. I was then given permission to leave the scene as it was a very dangerous one and I did not need to stay and potentially be harmed. When I got to the college to pick up my DS#1, I told him he had to drive home as I was done driving for the day.
> 
> I am so glad that the gas station attendant was observant and kept your aunt in a safe location.


I recently had quite an argument with my DD as my car doors automatically lock as you drive off. I believe most newer cars do this. She was adamant that they should not be locked so that if I was in a serious accident rescuers would be able to open the doors to get to me. I'm sure the car manufacturers would have been aware of this and weighed up the pros and cons of automatic locking before installing it. I think the odds of someone trying to hijack my car are higher than me being involved in a serious accident. We had an incident locally just a few weeks ago where a man hijacked a car and forced an elderly woman and her two young grandchildren out and drove off in the car. What do others think?


----------



## angelam

pacer said:


> I just learned that my brother's wife lost her sister to a lengthy battle with cancer. She was a wonderful woman whom I have known for close to 40 years. She was diagnosed with her first cancer many years ago and beat it. About 6+ years ago she was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer and has fought it all this time. She has faced this challenge with laughter, joking, seriousness and a huge love of life and family. She will surely be missed by many people. She was was able to celebrate Thanksgiving with family and about mid December mentioned that she was having difficulty managing the pain levels. Shortly after that, she shared that things were a bit better. I know that she is now pain free and in heaven. I will remember her smile and compassion for life and family. Thanks for letting me share this with you. My DB and DSIL are on a cruise, so this has to hard on them right now. I love my SIL's family and have known them since I was in junior high school. He married his high school sweetheart just days after he turned 18 years of age and they have been together ever since.


So sorry to hear of your loss Pacer. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> I recently had quite an argument with my DD as my car doors automatically lock as you drive off. I believe most newer cars do this. She was adamant that they should not be locked so that if I was in a serious accident rescuers would be able to open the doors to get to me. I'm sure the car manufacturers would have been aware of this and weighed up the pros and cons of automatic locking before installing it. I think the odds of someone trying to hijack my car are higher than me being involved in a serious accident. We had an incident locally just a few weeks ago where a man hijacked a car and forced an elderly woman and her two young grandchildren out and drove off in the car. What do others think?


I wonder if they automatically unlock in an accident?


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> We've heard so much about Tim and Matthew (of course, some met Matthew at the KAP) that, to me, they seem like part of my family. I enjoy their triumphs and grieve over their struggles.
> I feel honored to share in their lives!
> Junek


Ditto.... :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

I've just had a call from Julie- her computer has a nasty virus and she is not sure how effective the program she is using will be in cleaning up the computer. An dunless she can clean it she won't be able to get on line.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gosh I am only up to page 35... so far behind and now too tired to be on here much longer. I will just post this photo though while I remember...

I hope Sam is ok and everyone else who arent well are improving.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> I've just had a call from Julie- her computer has a nasty virus and she is not sure how effective the program she is using will be in cleaning up the computer. An dunless she can clean it she won't be able to get on line.


Oh no, what a pain!


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh I am only up to page 35... so far behind and now too tired to be on here much longer. I will just post this photo though while I remember...
> 
> I hope Sam is ok and everyone else who arent well are improving.


What a beautiful baby because I'm just new here so I don't know if she is a relative but she sure does have a gorgeous smile. I bet she gets loads of cuddles


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> What a beautiful baby because I'm just new here so I don't know if she is a relative but she sure does have a gorgeous smile. I bet she gets loads of cuddles


Thanks, she is my daughters baby. DD and her both live with me. Here name is Serena and she is 8 months.


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, she is my daughters baby. DD and her both live with me. Here name is Serena and she is 8 months.


You are very lucky she is beautiful


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh I am only up to page 35... so far behind and now too tired to be on here much longer. I will just post this photo though while I remember...
> 
> I hope Sam is ok and everyone else who arent well are improving.


Her usual beutiful smile- with the teeth showing!


----------



## flyty1n

angelam said:


> I recently had quite an argument with my DD as my car doors automatically lock as you drive off. I believe most newer cars do this. She was adamant that they should not be locked so that if I was in a serious accident rescuers would be able to open the doors to get to me. I'm sure the car manufacturers would have been aware of this and weighed up the pros and cons of automatic locking before installing it. I think the odds of someone trying to hijack my car are higher than me being involved in a serious accident. We had an incident locally just a few weeks ago where a man hijacked a car and forced an elderly woman and her two young grandchildren out and drove off in the car. What do others think?


Check your owner's manual and see if you can turn the auto locking feature on or off. I drive a VW and have that option and I believe that American cars have it as well. As for me, I have set mine to automatically lock as soon as the car senses that we are moving. I believe that, for me, is the safest option as I drive to and from work when it is totally dark and through some not so nice neighborhoods.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a chilly Great Bend where it is -12.2c/10f at 07:17. Everyone that goes to school/training is up and getting ready to go out the door. All vehicles have started and are warming up. 

Today's coffee is a bit too warm. 

Healing energies for all that are in need, extra hugs for them. HUGS for every body else. May your day be filled with happiness and love.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> I recently had quite an argument with my DD as my car doors automatically lock as you drive off. I believe most newer cars do this. She was adamant that they should not be locked so that if I was in a serious accident rescuers would be able to open the doors to get to me. I'm sure the car manufacturers would have been aware of this and weighed up the pros and cons of automatic locking before installing it. I think the odds of someone trying to hijack my car are higher than me being involved in a serious accident. We had an incident locally just a few weeks ago where a man hijacked a car and forced an elderly woman and her two young grandchildren out and drove off in the car. What do others think?


I would want my doors to be locked as well. A bit too close to home for comfort I think. Rescuers can break the glass, I would rather have the doors locked.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> I wonder if they automatically unlock in an accident?


From experience in the past mine didn't unlock in an accident. When Jamie was in the accident last winter the doors were still locked. 
I drive a VW when I start moving the doors lock, the only door that unlocks is the drivers door. If it is just in park all doors stay locked until the motor is turned off. I can change that but I don't see the need too. Drives the teens nuts though. :lol:


----------



## angelam

flyty1n said:


> Check your owner's manual and see if you can turn the auto locking feature on or off. I drive a VW and have that option and I believe that American cars have it as well. As for me, I have set mine to automatically lock as soon as the car senses that we are moving. I believe that, for me, is the safest option as I drive to and from work when it is totally dark and through some not so nice neighborhoods.


Yes it can be turned off but like you I prefer it to automatically lock.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> I've just had a call from Julie- her computer has a nasty virus and she is not sure how effective the program she is using will be in cleaning up the computer. An dunless she can clean it she won't be able to get on line.


That is too bad about Julie's computer, I do hope she gets the problem resolved soon.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh I am only up to page 35... so far behind and now too tired to be on here much longer. I will just post this photo though while I remember...
> 
> I hope Sam is ok and everyone else who arent well are improving.


Sorrena a is a little darling. Love her smile, she seems to be enjoying herself.


----------



## Normaedern

darowil said:


> I've just had a call from Julie- her computer has a nasty virus and she is not sure how effective the program she is using will be in cleaning up the computer. An dunless she can clean it she won't be able to get on line.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Good morning from northeast England . It's finally light outside and as I've been awake since 4 o'clock it seems as if I have been awake half a day already . Clear blue skies again but not frosty today hope it stays like this for a while then January won't feel so long . Finally got all the christmas decorations away with the help of Mishka(dog) she even jumped up on the couch to keep an eye on what I was doing and she knows she shouldn't do this . One look and she soon got down again . Makes me laugh though because if she does something wrong she fetches her favourite toy to you as if to make friends again and her tail wags that much I'm surprised she doesn't take of like an helicopter . Just like to say it's nice getting to know all of you . Funny that we all have the same problems be they Health, Financial , or family the world over . On a lighter note I have a little problem with knitting . I am just finishing off a little baby set that I'm not to sure I like now it's nearly finished . Took advice from 18 year old son about the size of booties , what was I thinking . Obviously not at all . Well now I'm wondering what to do next . I have a WIP a knitted farm play mat that I started last summer but when it got to trying animals I hit a problem the poor sheep looked like a cross between an AtAt (Star Wars ) and a polar bear .can knit them alright but no good at putting the stuffing in do you think I should give it another go or just forget animals altogether


Good afternoon, it is nice getting to know you. I lucked out if I were to as my boys advice on the sizes they are pretty accurate. 
I would Give it another go. I love your reference to the AtAt. I am sure they would be loved just as much.


----------



## Normaedern

Great fun your photos are, Caren,


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> Sorrena a is a little darling. Love her smile, she seems to be enjoying herself.


I thought just the same, So cute.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> I'm so stupid I forgot all-about some of them being volunteers .I remember reading a couple of years back after there was some very bad fires then that a lot of the firemen in the rural areas were volunteers They are very brave men indeed . What a great stress it must be on anyone living in those areas


Don't think you are stupid at all-- I'd say many of us on here had not realized (or thought about it) that some of the firefighters were volunteers-- and I used to live in an area with all volunteers!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> On a lighter note I have a little problem with knitting . I am just finishing off a little baby set that I'm not to sure I like now it's nearly finished . Took advice from 18 year old son about the size of booties , what was I thinking . Obviously not at all . Well now I'm wondering what to do next . I have a WIP a knitted farm play mat that I started last summer but when it got to trying animals I hit a problem the poor sheep looked like a cross between an AtAt (Star Wars ) and a polar bear .can knit them alright but no good at putting the stuffing in do you think I should give it another go or just forget animals altogether


Booties-- too small or too large? Do you have enough yarn to make a second pair and then decide?

Farm set--the mat sounds wonderful. If you can find an inexpensive plastic set of animals, that might be the way to go-- I remember loving having a ton of animals as a child.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

angelam said:


> I recently had quite an argument with my DD as my car doors automatically lock as you drive off. I believe most newer cars do this. She was adamant that they should not be locked so that if I was in a serious accident rescuers would be able to open the doors to get to me. I'm sure the car manufacturers would have been aware of this and weighed up the pros and cons of automatic locking before installing it. I think the odds of someone trying to hijack my car are higher than me being involved in a serious accident. We had an incident locally just a few weeks ago where a man hijacked a car and forced an elderly woman and her two young grandchildren out and drove off in the car. What do others think?


Rescuers would break the window and then could reach unlock feature-- but probably couldn't open door anyway due to wreck. I LOVE the auto-lock feature on my car.


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Great fun your photos are, Caren,


Thank you, we did have fun with them this morning.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't think you are stupid at all-- I'd say many of us on here had not realized (or thought about it) that some of the firefighters were volunteers-- and I used to live in an area with all volunteers!


I certainly didn't think she was stupid for not remembering that across the other side of the world that most of the firefighters were volunteers. I said it becuase I assumed she wouldn't know. I've got no idea whether England has all paid fire fighters or not and I lived there for 3 years as an adult.


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> Some of the newer cars do the locking automatically when the car starts moving forward--his does, and when you open the door from the inside after stopping, it unlocks.


And some of them automatically lock themselves after they have been sitting unlocked for a time as my niece found out when she stood outside her car and heard it lock itself.....where were her keys?......in her handbag on the backseat of the now locked car!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> electronic paperwork, electronic talking -where would we be without it? Minus a lot of friends thats for sure.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> And some of them automatically lock themselves after they have been sitting unlocked for a time as my niece found out when she stood outside her car and heard it lock itself.....where were her keys?......in her handbag on the backseat of the now locked car!


Don't think mine does that but I certainly would NOT like that part.


----------



## KateB

pacer said:


> I just learned that my brother's wife lost her sister to a lengthy battle with cancer. She was a wonderful woman whom I have known for close to 40 years. She was diagnosed with her first cancer many years ago and beat it. About 6+ years ago she was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer and has fought it all this time. She has faced this challenge with laughter, joking, seriousness and a huge love of life and family. She will surely be missed by many people. She was was able to celebrate Thanksgiving with family and about mid December mentioned that she was having difficulty managing the pain levels. Shortly after that, she shared that things were a bit better. I know that she is now pain free and in heaven. I will remember her smile and compassion for life and family. Thanks for letting me share this with you. My DB and DSIL are on a cruise, so this has to hard on them right now. I love my SIL's family and have known them since I was in junior high school. He married his high school sweetheart just days after he turned 18 years of age and they have been together ever since.


My sympathy to you and your family. May your happy memories sustain you all.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> You have a very good brother. He must be very strong . I know all the health care in America is different from here in the Uk . But will he get help in looking after your mum . Here they have people who can care for the person while the full time carer gets a little rest or just a break or there a centres were they can stay for a couple of days


We do have home health care, where someone can come in for a couple of hours, and help with things, but I don't know yet what he is getting set up. I will see my sister in law at our lunch gathering today.


----------



## angelam

Kansas g-ma said:


> Rescuers would break the window and then could reach unlock feature-- but probably couldn't open door anyway due to wreck. I LOVE the auto-lock feature on my car.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> I received a card from CMaliza today and she said she is having trouble with her internet. She misses everyone and will be back.


Thanks for letting us know. I have been thinking of her. Decided last night to send her a note. Now I know to snail mail it instead of emailing.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend where it is -12.2c/10f at 07:17. Everyone that goes to school/training is up and getting ready to go out the door. All vehicles have started and are warming up.
> 
> Today's coffee is a bit too warm.
> 
> Healing energies for all that are in need, extra hugs for them. HUGS for every body else. May your day be filled with happiness and love.


You're definitely looking "in the pink" today Caren! thanks for coffee!


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> And some of them automatically lock themselves after they have been sitting unlocked for a time as my niece found out when she stood outside her car and heard it lock itself.....where were her keys?......in her handbag on the backseat of the now locked car!


Hadn't heard of that one! :shock: :shock:


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> I wonder if they automatically unlock in an accident?


No, they don't automatically unlock in an accident. If you don't want them to lock automatically, you owner's manual gives instructions on how to turn that feature off. Mine is turned off. DH doesn't want them locked all the time, in case of an accident. I don't care either way. Though if I am uncomfortable, I do lock them. If I get a new car, I will probably leave it turned on.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> I've just had a call from Julie- her computer has a nasty virus and she is not sure how effective the program she is using will be in cleaning up the computer. An dunless she can clean it she won't be able to get on line.


Not good. If she can download Avast, it is a free, and very good anti-virus program. Julie really needs the contact here. And more so, she needs if for contact with the tribunal that is helping her with Fale. I hope she can get it up and running quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh I am only up to page 35... so far behind and now too tired to be on here much longer. I will just post this photo though while I remember...
> 
> I hope Sam is ok and everyone else who arent well are improving.


There's our pretty girl! Just love that smile. Serena is so happy!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> And some of them automatically lock themselves after they have been sitting unlocked for a time as my niece found out when she stood outside her car and heard it lock itself.....where were her keys?......in her handbag on the backseat of the now locked car!


My last truck would do that to me often. I was not impressed at all, had to call once for help to get it unlocked. Now I keep my keys in hand until I am seated in the truck.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> You're definitely looking "in the pink" today Caren! thanks for coffee!


Thanks I'm in pink or purple most days.you are. Welcome for the coffee.


----------



## KateB

Swedenme - I would give the animals another go. I think the mistake most people make is to put too much stuffing in them and another tip (which I read when making gypsycream's bears) is to use knitting needles to 'skewer' legs, head etc in place as you sew them together. If you haven't seen gypsycream's bears use the search button at the top of the page and you'll find dozens of them!


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend where it is -12.2c/10f at 07:17. Everyone that goes to school/training is up and getting ready to go out the door. All vehicles have started and are warming up.
> 
> Today's coffee is a bit too warm.
> 
> Healing energies for all that are in need, extra hugs for them. HUGS for every body else. May your day be filled with happiness and love.


Good morning Caren! Nice to see you and Jamie again! Our temp is about the same as yours. Ground cover of snow, and sun is shining.

Jamie isn't ready to go out the door. She doesn't have her gloves on yet! :XD: Gotta tease. Shame on me.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh I am only up to page 35... so far behind and now too tired to be on here much longer. I will just post this photo though while I remember...
> 
> I hope Sam is ok and everyone else who arent well are improving.


She gets cuter with every photo!


----------



## Designer1234

KateB said:


> Swedenme - I would give the animals another go. I think the mistake most people make is to put too much stuffing in them and another tip (which I read when making gypsycream's bears) is to use knitting needles to 'skewer' legs, head etc in place as you sew them together. If you haven't seen gypsycream's bears use the search button at the top of the page and you'll find dozens of them!


There is also a workshop in the Workshop section by Gypsy cream and there is a lot of information there. Very good class and many great ideas. Click on the link below my posts and then scroll down to #52 - Pandas big and small. very good read.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> We do have home health care, where someone can come in for a couple of hours, and help with things, but I don't know yet what he is getting set up. I will see my sister in law at our lunch gathering today.


If DB or SIL are there all the time, they might check into "respite care" which might not be as expensive as the health care but wouldn't provide the things health care does.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> I certainly didn't think she was stupid for not remembering that across the other side of the world that most of the firefighters were volunteers. I said it becuase I assumed she wouldn't know. I've got no idea whether England has all paid fire fighters or not and I lived there for 3 years as an adult.


Up here the larger towns and cities have 'working' firefighters, but in smaller towns (like ours) the fire station is manned by volunteers who are called out when needed. I presume it will be a pager of some sort now, but in days gone by some had a bell in their homes, and here they used to fire two flares, one after the other, which could be heard all over the town and often frightened the tourists....twice, as they didn't know the second one was coming, unlike the locals! It used to be quite the local sport to watch the tourists jump! :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Swedenme - I would give the animals another go. I think the mistake most people make is to put too much stuffing in them and another tip (which I read when making gypsycream's bears) is to use knitting needles to 'skewer' legs, head etc in place as you sew them together. If you haven't seen gypsycream's bears use the search button at the top of the page and you'll find dozens of them!


There is a great tutorial on Craftsy.com for assembling gypsycream bears. She is such an excellent designer.
I'm looking forward to seeing photos of your playmat, Swedenme, I have not seen anything like that before, that I can remember, & it sounds like something that would make a great baby gift( for a close family member as it sounds very labor intensive)


----------



## machriste

sugarsugar said:


> I will just post this photo though while I remember...
> 
> Boy there's nothing like a picture of an adorable baby to get me smiling. She is truly a darling little girl.
> 
> Seems like there is so much illness and so many deaths at this time of the year. Sending prayers and hugs for comfort and healing.
> 
> What a wake up call! I have never locked my car when I'm filling it with gas. I will now. Sorry you had to experience that frightening experience, but what an education for the rest of us!!
> 
> It' really cold in MN today and tomorrow will be even colder. We had a sprinkling of snow last night, just enough to form a glaze on the highways, so this morning's commute was filled with accidents. I saw two on my 10 minute drive to work this am. This is the week my boss is in Hawaii, so I'm full time taking care of the business. Don't know if this old body is up to it, but we'll see. I need to go out and make two home visits this afternoon about 30 minutes away from this office. It's too cold here for ice on roads to melt or for the salt treatment to do much good. I'll be careful. It's the other guys I worry about!!!


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Some of the newer cars do the locking automatically when the car starts moving forward--his does, and when you open the door from the inside after stopping, it unlocks.


My older Grand Am would lock automatically, too. But this SUV doesn't.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sugar, another great photo of Serena, such a cutie.
Pacer, how scary to have a someone try to jump in your car,my brother lived in Vancouver for several years in a bad part of the city, he drove an old truck & said he carried an axe handle on the seat" just in case" I'm so glad I'm a " country bumpkin"
Here except for the larger cities the firefighters are volunteers, fortunately I don't think they are called too often & when it is a grass or bale fire, the neighbors also show up with tractors, water wagons & whatever other equipment may be needed.
My VW also has self locking doors, we should try to find out how to turn it off as it drives us nuts. The keys never leave our vehicles when in the yard so if I go to get in the passenger side, the darn thing is locked & I have to go back around & unlock the doors. I'm getting so I automatically unlock it when I park but not always.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> I just learned that my brother's wife lost her sister to a lengthy battle with cancer. She was a wonderful woman whom I have known for close to 40 years. She was diagnosed with her first cancer many years ago and beat it. About 6+ years ago she was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer and has fought it all this time. She has faced this challenge with laughter, joking, seriousness and a huge love of life and family. She will surely be missed by many people. She was was able to celebrate Thanksgiving with family and about mid December mentioned that she was having difficulty managing the pain levels. Shortly after that, she shared that things were a bit better. I know that she is now pain free and in heaven. I will remember her smile and compassion for life and family. Thanks for letting me share this with you. My DB and DSIL are on a cruise, so this has to hard on them right now. I love my SIL's family and have known them since I was in junior high school. He married his high school sweetheart just days after he turned 18 years of age and they have been together ever since.


Oh, Mary, my heart goes out to you. My God comfort you and her family. She's safe and pain free in her forever home.
Hugs, Dear friend,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you June. Yes, he will have his hands full. I think he is trying to get some home health care in.


I'm praying that everything went smoothly for the move home and your brother can get some home care for her.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Budasha, glad you have finally got Internet & phone again. I can imagine it was stressful to be without the security system after your brothers break-in. My friend had her house trashed while on vacation & eventually moved as she could never get comfortable there again. Not much stolen but booze & money but everything vandalized.
Poor Julie can't seem to get a break lately, I hope she can get the computer sorted out soon.
I'm having a hard time getting motivated these days, 930 & just getting light, I hate these short days of winter.-25C/-14F this morning but again with the wind -30s. Yesterday I started doing my seed order for the garden, need something to look forward to.
Well, must get showered & get some laundry going, off to bowling this afternoon.


----------



## sassafras123

Sonya,your farm playmate set sounds darling. Hope you figure out solution for animals.
Julie, hoping your computer is up and running soon.
Caren, thank you for pics.
Sugar Serena looks so happy and precious.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I enjoyed Christmas very much despite not feeling well. DJ and Seth kept wanting me to go outdoors and play. I was not up to it.
> Lots of love and Happy New year to you too.


I'm glad you were wise and stayed inside. You sure didn't want to get worse!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Yes! We are relieved as we feared having both of them tumble down the staircase when 'helping' each other.


What a shame as these are quite expensive. Thank goodness since they will have one, you won't have to worry about that scenario.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Sam posted on the first one. (I've just been looking at it- as if I had spare time!)


It is fun getting to know who the first ones were.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Just the little bit of caffeine after 1:00 p.m. and I'm up all night---I don't even chance it anymore eventhough I love having a coffee after dinner....hope you get some sleep - don't know what my excuse is that I'm still up.


Maybe that's it. I wasn't sensitive to the caffeine till middle age and now I am hitting, well, between the autumn and winter of my life, so perhaps I am a little more sensitive. Good thought. We were thinking if we had coffee we would have spent enough to use the $10 coupon off the food.


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Hi all, so glad to hear the news about Sam and Betty. Thanks Gwen for getting it and sharing. Your fingerless gloves make mine look pretty bad. I love the socks, the knitting was so precise.
> Julie, sounds like things are progressing for you.
> Very cold today and colder tomorrow. It was hard to go out for work.
> I remember finding this place and being so scared to send anything.
> Caren thanks for the coffee,missed having coffee with you. So glad you are feeling better.
> Wish we could meet for wine , but will have to just be happy to visit this way.
> Having been feeling the best, called my Dr. Today and I am going to see her Thursday. Hoping it is just a reaction to the meds. Having alittle shortness of breath and a very nervous feeling inside all the time.
> Keep talking all of you, love it and keeping up with you.


Please take care in this miserably cold weather. And let us know what the Dr says.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Give it another go....stuffing is something that takes practice to make sure you have enough--but not too much. I think you'll work it out given another try at it.


Yes, and when you are stuffing, have a picture of a sheep nearby. If you stuff it with roving you could use felting needles to shape the inside. I have some scary photos of my felted sheep when I was trying to do animals and his head looked like a horses head on a sheep body but pulling up photos online and printing them out helped me to see where I was going wrong. Maybe you did this already. I didn't give up though and finally got a pretty realistic little felted sheep.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and when you are stuffing, have a picture of a sheep nearby. If you stuff it with roving you could use felting needles to shape the inside. I have some scary photos of my felted sheep when I was trying to do animals and his head looked like a horses head on a sheep body but pulling up photos online and printing them out helped me to see where I was going wrong. Maybe you did this already. I didn't give up though and finally got a pretty realistic little felted sheep.


Someone on the Connections thread is making a play mat with farm animals that attach to it --- PurpleFi posted a website to get patterns for sheep, lamb, pig and cow -- I'll copy and post over here if anyone wants them--I was thinking you could still needle felt if you wanted to after knitting and stuffing. Something I'm thinking about for a scumbling effort (I'm planning a wall collage of all things that can be put together in a free form - crochet, knitting, embroidery, needle felting, applique) curious - do you think there is a book idea here?


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> I received a card from CMaliza today and she said she is having trouble with her internet. She misses everyone and will be back.


Thank you for that update. I know when the miscarriage happened, she said she need time to get ever it. I hope she gets her internet up and running soon .
Our cable company has been messing around with ours since the holidays but usually we're only down an hour or so early in the am.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Just the little bit of caffeine after 1:00 p.m. and I'm up all night---I don't even chance it anymore eventhough I love having a coffee after dinner....hope you get some sleep - don't know what my excuse is that I'm still up.


I'm one of the fortunate ones that caffeine doesn't affect. I can drink a cup of coffee at 7 pm and fall asleep before 10 with no problem. Not with my son!! He says he can only drink one cup with breakfast or he's climbing the walls all day!


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> I recently had quite an argument with my DD as my car doors automatically lock as you drive off. I believe most newer cars do this. She was adamant that they should not be locked so that if I was in a serious accident rescuers would be able to open the doors to get to me. I'm sure the car manufacturers would have been aware of this and weighed up the pros and cons of automatic locking before installing it. I think the odds of someone trying to hijack my car are higher than me being involved in a serious accident. We had an incident locally just a few weeks ago where a man hijacked a car and forced an elderly woman and her two young grandchildren out and drove off in the car. What do others think?


I'm sure first responders know how to handle the locked door after an accident. They'd probably just break the window and open the door from the inside. That wouldn't keep me from locking my doors!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh I am only up to page 35... so far behind and now too tired to be on here much longer. I will just post this photo though while I remember...
> 
> I hope Sam is ok and everyone else who arent well are improving.


There's our darling Serena, smiling as always. Is she completely well now? And how is your daughter?
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> Sonya,your farm playmate set sounds darling. Hope you figure out solution for animals.
> Julie, hoping your computer is up and running soon.
> Caren, thank you for pics.
> Sugar Serena looks so happy and precious.


Most welcome


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't think you are stupid at all-- I'd say many of us on here had not realized (or thought about it) that some of the firefighters were volunteers-- and I used to live in an area with all volunteers!


Having lived in the country so many years, I knew some of the firemen are volunteers and the paramedics, too.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> And some of them automatically lock themselves after they have been sitting unlocked for a time as my niece found out when she stood outside her car and heard it lock itself.....where were her keys?......in her handbag on the backseat of the now locked car!


If we unlock our doors across the parking lot with the keyless entry,unless we're very close to the vehicle, it will re-lock before we get to it. I'm sure it's a safety feature!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> Booties-- too small or too large? Do you have enough yarn to make a second pair and then decide?
> 
> Farm set--the mat sounds wonderful. If you can find an inexpensive plastic set of animals, that might be the way to go-- I remember loving having a ton of animals as a child.


I don't know if they are to large or too small as it's been 18 years since there was a baby in the house and my 3sons were all just under 10lbs or just over . So I see these tiny booties and think they are so small and every time I've knitted a pair my son who is 6ft 4" tells me they won't even fit a doll so this time I made them bigger . So I'm going to do what you suggest and make another pair won't take me long . As for the animals I'm going to give knitted ones another go first might just get it right this time .


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> There is also a workshop in the Workshop section by Gypsy cream and there is a lot of information there. Very good class and many great ideas. Click on the link below my posts and then scroll down to #52 - Pandas big and small. very good read.


How are you feeling, Shirley? I hope you're completely well now.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I've just had a call from Julie- her computer has a nasty virus and she is not sure how effective the program she is using will be in cleaning up the computer. An dunless she can clean it she won't be able to get on line.


Oh no....Will miss her.


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will just post this photo though while I remember...
> 
> Boy there's nothing like a picture of an adorable baby to get me smiling. She is truly a darling little girl.
> 
> Seems like there is so much illness and so many deaths at this time of the year. Sending prayers and hugs for comfort and healing.
> 
> What a wake up call! I have never locked my car when I'm filling it with gas. I will now. Sorry you had to experience that frightening experience, but what an education for the rest of us!!
> 
> It' really cold in MN today and tomorrow will be even colder. We had a sprinkling of snow last night, just enough to form a glaze on the highways, so this morning's commute was filled with accidents. I saw two on my 10 minute drive to work this am. This is the week my boss is in Hawaii, so I'm full time taking care of the business. Don't know if this old body is up to it, but we'll see. I need to go out and make two home visits this afternoon about 30 minutes away from this office. It's too cold here for ice on roads to melt or for the salt treatment to do much good. I'll be careful. It's the other guys I worry about!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be praying for your safety driving. Please be careful.
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Someone on the Connections thread is making a play mat with farm animals that attach to it --- PurpleFi posted a website to get patterns for sheep, lamb, pig and cow -- I'll copy and post over here if anyone wants them--I was thinking you could still needle felt if you wanted to after knitting and stuffing. Something I'm thinking about for a scumbling effort (I'm planning a wall collage of all things that can be put together in a free form - crochet, knitting, embroidery, needle felting, applique) curious - do you think there is a book idea here?


Fascinating. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Sure could become a book.


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh I am only up to page 35... so far behind and now too tired to be on here much longer. I will just post this photo though while I remember...
> 
> I hope Sam is ok and everyone else who arent well are improving.


Gorgeous photo, she is growing up so quickly x


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Budasha, glad you have finally got Internet & phone again. I can imagine it was stressful to be without the security system after your brothers break-in. My friend had her house trashed while on vacation & eventually moved as she could never get comfortable there again. Not much stolen but booze & money but everything vandalized.
> Poor Julie can't seem to get a break lately, I hope she can get the computer sorted out soon.
> I'm having a hard time getting motivated these days, 930 & just getting light, I hate these short days of winter.-25C/-14F this morning but again with the wind -30s. Yesterday I started doing my seed order for the garden, need something to look forward to.
> Well, must get showered & get some laundry going, off to bowling this afternoon.


I would have a hard time getting motivated if it stayed dark so late here. It's usually starting to get light here by 6:45 and the sun comes up about 7:20 right now. Of course we don't have the long summer daylight you have!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> I certainly didn't think she was stupid for not remembering that across the other side of the world that most of the firefighters were volunteers. I said it becuase I assumed she wouldn't know. I've got no idea whether England has all paid fire fighters or not and I lived there for 3 years as an adult.


I have a bad habit of calling myself stupid to myself especially when I forget things I'm forever running up the stairs and getting sidetracked and coming down without what I went upstairs for in the first place .Im constantly muttering stupid woman to myself this time I printed it . I knew there were lots of volunteers in the fire service just forgot 😄


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> It is fun getting to know who the first ones were.


Yes it is and remembering conversations had. I like the patterns and receipts too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> I have a bad habit of calling myself stupid to myself especially when I forget things I'm forever running up the stairs and getting sidetracked and coming down without what I went upstairs for in the first place .Im constantly muttering stupid woman to myself this time I printed it . I knew there were lots of volunteers in the fire service just forgot &#55357;&#56836;


At least with all the running up and down stairs you ar getting exercise--???LOL

I've been known to mutter at myself but do not ever call myself stupid-- may be forgetful, maybe crazy, maybe silly, but not stupid or dumb.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sonja, here's the site to get the animal patterns
http://www.theknittingandstitchingshow.com/spring/page.cfm/
EMSLinkClick=11930_3921_4289_121917_33721_2065


----------



## PurpleFi

Ps Sonja, scroll down to knitted farm animals competitions and you will find downloads for pig, sheep, cow :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Here is the link to the new workshops which, thankfully I am able to open. Tamarque has become our new Manager and will be teaching and organizing her own class. I will be in the background and assisting if she needs it. I have no idea what the future holds but should find out something tomorrow about the Kidney infection. I will let you know.

Our Bonnie is teaching the DREAMBIRD!!!

check out the following link.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-310502-1.html*


----------



## jheiens

Kansas g-ma said:


> At least with all the running up and down stairs you ar getting exercise--???LOL
> 
> I've been known to mutter at myself but do not ever call myself stupid-- may be forgetful, maybe crazy, maybe silly, but not stupid or dumb.


I'm with you, Mary Jo. I forget what I went after several times a day. But the first one who dares comment on my forgetting gets reminded that since my brain holds so much more history than do theirs, it takes a while to dig through the files to retrieve that bit. Besides, I am the head cook around here and they do like to eat regularly, so don't push your luck!!

Swedenme, please don't call yourself stupid at all. You can't possibly be stupid and manage to have raised your sons, care for the household, and learned to knit and produce lovely pieces and still be stupid. Each of these aspects of life requires too much intelligence, experience and skill/talent for a stupid person to accomplish. IMHO

Ohio JOy


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and when you are stuffing, have a picture of a sheep nearby. If you stuff it with roving you could use felting needles to shape the inside. I have some scary photos of my felted sheep when I was trying to do animals and his head looked like a horses head on a sheep body but pulling up photos online and printing them out helped me to see where I was going wrong. Maybe you did this already. I didn't give up though and finally got a pretty realistic little felted sheep.


Thank you I hadn't thought of this I will give it a try


----------



## Swedenme

Designer1234 said:


> There is also a workshop in the Workshop section by Gypsy cream and there is a lot of information there. Very good class and many great ideas. Click on the link below my posts and then scroll down to #52 - Pandas big and small. very good read.


Thank you for that link I have had a quick look and I'm going to go back and have a good read . I would love to get the stuffing right as I keep looking at Gypsycreams bears and thinking I wish


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to the new workshops which, thankfully I am able to open. Tamarque has become our new Manager and will be teaching and organizing her own class. I will be in the background and assisting if she needs it. I have no idea what the future holds but should find out something tomorrow about the Kidney infection. I will let you know.
> 
> Our Bonnie is teaching the DREAMBIRD!!!
> 
> check out the following link.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-310502-1.html*


Wishing you well Shirley and l will pop into Bonnies workshop to see where l went wrong xx


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> I'm one of the fortunate ones that caffeine doesn't affect. I can drink a cup of coffee at 7 pm and fall asleep before 10 with no problem. Not with my son!! He says he can only drink one cup with breakfast or he's climbing the walls all day!


I'm with you June I can even drink coffee just before hitting the pillow and still sleep all night, my problems start when I cut back on coffee, which doctor and diabetic clinic harp on


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is a great tutorial on Craftsy.com for assembling gypsycream bears. She is such an excellent designer.
> I'm looking forward to seeing photos of your playmat, Swedenme, I have not seen anything like that before, that I can remember, & it sounds like something that would make a great baby gift( for a close family member as it sounds very labor intensive)


Thank you for that link . I have half of my fields already knitted and mini pumpkins made for a pumpkin patch, will have to google that as I'm none to sure what colour to use and I'm going to knit a duck pond with a stream meandering across some fields . Also got my pattern sorted for my scarecrow so plenty to do yet


----------



## agnescr

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no....Will miss her.


Must be some of the sites she uses,or attachments to email,she should have a firewall and antivirus running,plenty free of both available


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> How are you feeling, Shirley? I hope you're completely well now.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Nice to see you back Shirley


----------



## agnescr

PurpleFi said:


> Sonja, here's the site to get the animal patterns
> http://www.theknittingandstitchingshow.com/spring/page.cfm/
> EMSLinkClick=11930_3921_4289_121917_33721_2065


Purple they look great........might do some for Quinn...he knows what pigs say and try's to grunt but his cow definitely says moo


----------



## agnescr

Sugarsugar Serena is just a wee cutie, that smile is a mile wide


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Ps Sonja, scroll down to knitted farm animals competitions and you will find downloads for pig, sheep, cow :thumbup:


Thank you I have downloaded them and I'm going to keep looking at the site to see if they give any more patterns or tips on different fields to make


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> I would have a hard time getting motivated if it stayed dark so late here. It's usually starting to get light here by 6:45 and the sun comes up about 7:20 right now. Of course we don't have the long summer daylight you have!
> Junek


I hate the dark winter days its not light here till after 8:30 am and dark again by 3:30 pm roll on summer


----------



## agnescr

Swedenme said:


> I have a bad habit of calling myself stupid to myself especially when I forget things I'm forever running up the stairs and getting sidetracked and coming down without what I went upstairs for in the first place .Im constantly muttering stupid woman to myself this time I printed it . I knew there were lots of volunteers in the fire service just forgot 😄


I just call myself daft woman lol


----------



## agnescr

I have just ordered a new hepa filter for my vacuum with P&& it is pennies short of £19.(28.85) they sure got the market covered


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> My last truck would do that to me often. I was not impressed at all, had to call once for help to get it unlocked. Now I keep my keys in hand until I am seated in the truck.


Thankfully, my car will not lock if I exit and the keys are inside. Nice feature.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> I hate the dark winter days its not light here till after 8:30 am and dark again by 3:30 pm roll on summer


You have even more darkness than us being so much further north. I imagine your summer days are much longer than ours too.


----------



## agnescr

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to the new workshops which, thankfully I am able to open. Tamarque has become our new Manager and will be teaching and organizing her own class. I will be in the background and assisting if she needs it. I have no idea what the future holds but should find out something tomorrow about the Kidney infection. I will let you know.
> 
> Our Bonnie is teaching the DREAMBIRD!!!
> 
> check out the following link.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-310502-1.html*


Shirley I will be putting my name down for Bonnies dreambird workshop :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sugarsugar, I had to call DH in to see that picture. Adorable. As are all our KTP babies. Love them.


----------



## Swedenme

agnescr said:


> I just call myself daft woman lol


I sound like Rene off the comedy Hallo hallo


----------



## agnescr

Cashmeregma said:


> You have even more darkness than us being so much further north. I imagine your summer days are much longer than ours too.


we only get about 3 hours darkness during the summer and not even total darkness


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Thankfully, my car will not lock if I exit and the keys are inside. Nice feature.


Nice until you want to leave car running while you run back in house for hearing aids and don't dare leave it with doors unlocked! Driving 1 1/2 blocks and turning off the car is NOT good for the car in this cold weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend where it is -12.2c/10f at 07:17. Everyone that goes to school/training is up and getting ready to go out the door. All vehicles have started and are warming up.
> 
> Today's coffee is a bit too warm.
> 
> Healing energies for all that are in need, extra hugs for them. HUGS for every body else. May your day be filled with happiness and love.


How lovely to see you Caren. What a great chair/chaise? Looks quite comfy for a morning cuppa'. Enjoy having coffee with you and one needs it hot on days like this. Can warm the hands till it is ready to drink. :wink: Jamie looks so bright and cheery. Ready for a great day for sure. Hope you are totally recovered and ready to go.

I'm getting so confused. I have now got a stash and have a lot of single skeins. I was used to buying just what I needed for my project and had one project at a time. I'm quite unorganized right now and keep going from project to project in my head. I need to settle down and just decide what I am going to knit and forget about all the rest. Finding a stash is a real responsibility although it is because one takes advantage of sales. I must say, it is a nice responsibility and the decision making of the project is a nice problem to have, so in the midst of shall it be stockings, a hedgehog, slippers to knit and felt, or the tartan sweater I found in my saved patterns on Ravelry. The slippers could be for DIL for her birthday, the socks could be for me. 

 Question Has anybody done the two socks at a time on 2 circular needles and done one sock in one yarn and the other sock in another yarn and then repeat when done and you have 2 complete pairs of socks. Thinking this would be easier than trying to weigh out the single skeins of yarn???? Seems like someone mentioned this at KAP.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Nice until you want to leave car running while you run back in house for hearing aids and don't dare leave it with doors unlocked! Driving 1 1/2 blocks and turning off the car is NOT good for the car in this cold weather.


True, was just thinking of not being able to lock myself out, but that is surely an inconvenience too. :roll: Guess we need Siri on the car so we could command her to allow the doors to be locked with the car running. Hmmmm, suppose that is next to come for our cars, the conveniences we have on our start Phones.


----------



## Sorlenna

Kansas g-ma said:


> Nice until you want to leave car running while you run back in house for hearing aids and don't dare leave it with doors unlocked! Driving 1 1/2 blocks and turning off the car is NOT good for the car in this cold weather.


If it's cold enough that I want to start the car and let it run to warm up, I get out my spare key, use it to start the car, then lock the doors (making sure I have my main key in my hand when I close the door!). In fact, I never close my car door or trunk without the key in my hand.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I certainly didn't think she was stupid for not remembering that across the other side of the world that most of the firefighters were volunteers. I said it becuase I assumed she wouldn't know. I've got no idea whether England has all paid fire fighters or not and I lived there for 3 years as an adult.


We have volunteer firefighters and ambulance drivers out in the suburbs here. Heartfelt thanks to all who give of their time like this to help others, sometimes with the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> If it's cold enough that I want to start the car and let it run to warm up, I get out my spare key, use it to start the car, then lock the doors (making sure I have my main key in my hand when I close the door!). In fact, I never close my car door or trunk without the key in my hand.


When I had a car that used keys I did the same thing. I always locked my door with the key instead of pushing the button down so that I was SURE I had it. I had to have tricks or I would have locked myself out.


----------



## Normaedern

Shirley, I am so pleased to see you. I do hope you recover quickly. I shall be joining in the Dreambird as I have had the pattern for ages and I haven't knitted it. I do like the look for the mitred jacket as well. Thank you and to Tamarque and the teachers :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I have downloaded them and I'm going to keep looking at the site to see if they give any more patterns or tips on different fields to make


A cabbage patch could be done with small bobbles


----------



## agnescr

Swedenme said:


> I sound like Rene off the comedy Hallo hallo


Oh never thought of that lol


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, sad to hear your other had to go through the loss of vision. Age can really make serious changes in our health.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Fascinating. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Sure could become a book.


There's not much on scumbling on Amazon except for painting---but there is a lot on PinTerest .. especially crochet---but I have a vision of a combination of it all---should be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## agnescr

Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely to see you Caren. What a great chair/chaise? Looks quite comfy for a morning cuppa'. Enjoy having coffee with you and one needs it hot on days like this. Can warm the hands till it is ready to drink. :wink: Jamie looks so bright and cheery. Ready for a great day for sure. Hope you are totally recovered and ready to go.
> 
> I'm getting so confused. I have now got a stash and have a lot of single skeins. I was used to buying just what I needed for my project and had one project at a time. I'm quite unorganized right now and keep going from project to project in my head. I need to settle down and just decide what I am going to knit and forget about all the rest. Finding a stash is a real responsibility although it is because one takes advantage of sales. I must say, it is a nice responsibility and the decision making of the project is a nice problem to have, so in the midst of shall it be stockings, a hedgehog, slippers to knit and felt, or the tartan sweater I found in my saved patterns on Ravelry. The slippers could be for DIL for her birthday, the socks could be for me.
> 
> Question Has anybody done the two socks at a time on 2 circular needles and done one sock in one yarn and the other sock in another yarn and then repeat when done and you have 2 complete pairs of socks. Thinking this would be easier than trying to weigh out the single skeins of yarn???? Seems like someone mentioned this at KAP.


I do all my socks [email protected] time toe up magic loop....I have knitted a few pairs using left over sock yarn, since I dont like long socks I am usually left with just about enough to knit one extra sock, either the yarns get mixed or I do a pair of mismatched socks,family dont mind what their socks look like so long as they get socks,so I dont see that using different yarns would make a difference


----------



## RookieRetiree

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to the new workshops which, thankfully I am able to open. Tamarque has become our new Manager and will be teaching and organizing her own class. I will be in the background and assisting if she needs it. I have no idea what the future holds but should find out something tomorrow about the Kidney infection. I will let you know.
> 
> Our Bonnie is teaching the DREAMBIRD!!!
> 
> check out the following link.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-310502-1.html*


OMG --- Tamarque is one whom I saw on the previous Tea Parties and was wondering about her whearabouts. I followed some of her latest postings!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely to see you Caren. What a great chair/chaise? Looks quite comfy for a morning cuppa'. Enjoy having coffee with you and one needs it hot on days like this. Can warm the hands till it is ready to drink. :wink: Jamie looks so bright and cheery. Ready for a great day for sure. Hope you are totally recovered and ready to go.
> 
> I'm getting so confused. I have now got a stash and have a lot of single skeins. I was used to buying just what I needed for my project and had one project at a time. I'm quite unorganized right now and keep going from project to project in my head. I need to settle down and just decide what I am going to knit and forget about all the rest. Finding a stash is a real responsibility although it is because one takes advantage of sales. I must say, it is a nice responsibility and the decision making of the project is a nice problem to have, so in the midst of shall it be stockings, a hedgehog, slippers to knit and felt, or the tartan sweater I found in my saved patterns on Ravelry. The slippers could be for DIL for her birthday, the socks could be for me.
> 
> Question Has anybody done the two socks at a time on 2 circular needles and done one sock in one yarn and the other sock in another yarn and then repeat when done and you have 2 complete pairs of socks. Thinking this would be easier than trying to weigh out the single skeins of yarn???? Seems like someone mentioned this at KAP.


I think that's how I might try it --- anyday now, I hope===but I also read where you can use two different brands of circular needles to keep each one straight (one with a red cord and one with a blue) so I may try that way first...I sure don't want to have 2 second sock syndrome issues to think about!


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely to see you Caren. What a great chair/chaise? Looks quite comfy for a morning cuppa'. Enjoy having coffee with you and one needs it hot on days like this. Can warm the hands till it is ready to drink. :wink: Jamie looks so bright and cheery. Ready for a great day for sure. Hope you are totally recovered and ready to go.
> 
> I'm getting so confused. I have now got a stash and have a lot of single skeins. I was used to buying just what I needed for my project and had one project at a time. I'm quite unorganized right now and keep going from project to project in my head. I need to settle down and just decide what I am going to knit and forget about all the rest. Finding a stash is a real responsibility although it is because one takes advantage of sales. I must say, it is a nice responsibility and the decision making of the project is a nice problem to have, so in the midst of shall it be stockings, a hedgehog, slippers to knit and felt, or the tartan sweater I found in my saved patterns on Ravelry. The slippers could be for DIL for her birthday, the socks could be for me.
> 
> Question Has anybody done the two socks at a time on 2 circular needles and done one sock in one yarn and the other sock in another yarn and then repeat when done and you have 2 complete pairs of socks. Thinking this would be easier than trying to weigh out the single skeins of yarn???? Seems like someone mentioned this at KAP.


In reply to your question pop into CONNECTIONS as Xiang is doing that at the moment. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> There's not much on scumbling on Amazon except for painting---but there is a lot on PinTerest .. especially crochet---but I have a vision of a combination of it all---should be interesting to see how it plays out.


I combine knitting, crochet and sewi g in my scumbling xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> I combine knitting, crochet and sewi g in my scumbling xx


You are my inspiration -- I love all the things I've seen that you've done -- especially the bags. I hope to include some needle felting to add some 3D to the piece---it may take awhile to tease this all out; but I'm excited about the creative journey.


----------



## Swedenme

agnescr said:


> A cabbage patch could be done with small bobbles


Thank you I can see that maybe in 2colours .Im going to write that down on my plan better than the cabbages I've been knitting


----------



## Gweniepooh

I agree with you that the auto lock is excellent. Rescuers can always break a window or use the jaws of life to get to you if in that serious an accident.



angelam said:


> I recently had quite an argument with my DD as my car doors automatically lock as you drive off. I believe most newer cars do this. She was adamant that they should not be locked so that if I was in a serious accident rescuers would be able to open the doors to get to me. I'm sure the car manufacturers would have been aware of this and weighed up the pros and cons of automatic locking before installing it. I think the odds of someone trying to hijack my car are higher than me being involved in a serious accident. We had an incident locally just a few weeks ago where a man hijacked a car and forced an elderly woman and her two young grandchildren out and drove off in the car. What do others think?


----------



## Gweniepooh

this had got to be one of my favorite pics of Serena. She is such a precious little girl. Her smile is contagious just like Luke's (KateB's grandson).


sugarsugar said:


> Gosh I am only up to page 35... so far behind and now too tired to be on here much longer. I will just post this photo though while I remember...
> 
> I hope Sam is ok and everyone else who arent well are improving.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So good to see you Caren! HELLO JAIME! Would love to sit and enjoy that steamy coffee with you Caren. 


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend where it is -12.2c/10f at 07:17. Everyone that goes to school/training is up and getting ready to go out the door. All vehicles have started and are warming up.
> 
> Today's coffee is a bit too warm.
> 
> Healing energies for all that are in need, extra hugs for them. HUGS for every body else. May your day be filled with happiness and love.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Until reading this I had no idea that firefighters in other countries would be volunteer primarily. I know some smaller cities/communites in the US are volunteer but have always lived where the fire departments were comprised of paid personnel.


darowil said:


> I certainly didn't think she was stupid for not remembering that across the other side of the world that most of the firefighters were volunteers. I said it becuase I assumed she wouldn't know. I've got no idea whether England has all paid fire fighters or not and I lived there for 3 years as an adult.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> You are my inspiration -- I love all the things I've seen that you've done -- especially the bags. I hope to include some needle felting to add some 3D to the piece---it may take awhile to tease this all out; but I'm excited about the creative journey.


Wish you could co e here next Monday. I am starting a new WI group called Creative Chaos which will incorporate anything textile and pribable some other stuff too xxxx Hope you are feeling better xx


----------



## Gweniepooh

It's all just C.R.A.F.T......."can't remember a flipping' thing" (or replace flipping with whatever "f" expletive you wish...LOL)


Kansas g-ma said:


> At least with all the running up and down stairs you ar getting exercise--???LOL
> 
> I've been known to mutter at myself but do not ever call myself stupid-- may be forgetful, maybe crazy, maybe silly, but not stupid or dumb.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thanks for posting this site; going to download patterns just because....


PurpleFi said:


> Sonja, here's the site to get the animal patterns
> http://www.theknittingandstitchingshow.com/spring/page.cfm/
> EMSLinkClick=11930_3921_4289_121917_33721_2065


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:



> If it's cold enough that I want to start the car and let it run to warm up, I get out my spare key, use it to start the car, then lock the doors (making sure I have my main key in my hand when I close the door!). In fact, I never close my car door or trunk without the key in my hand.


Wasn't letting it run to warm up, had pulled out of garage and started down alley when I realized no ears, pulled around front and wanted to leave it run while I went back in the house and darned car wouldn't let me. It was either go without ears or turn off car. Don't know if my spare would have let me do it or not, but wasn't an option as I had started car with regular key.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Where is connections and how do I get to it?


PurpleFi said:


> In reply to your question pop into CONNECTIONS as Xiang is doing that at the moment. Xx


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to the new workshops which, thankfully I am able to open. Tamarque has become our new Manager and will be teaching and organizing her own class. I will be in the background and assisting if she needs it. I have no idea what the future holds but should find out something tomorrow about the Kidney infection. I will let you know.
> 
> Our Bonnie is teaching the DREAMBIRD!!!
> 
> check out the following link.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-310502-1.html*


Shirley, please let us know what the Dr says. Praying it will be good news.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> If it's cold enough that I want to start the car and let it run to warm up, I get out my spare key, use it to start the car, then lock the doors (making sure I have my main key in my hand when I close the door!). In fact, I never close my car door or trunk without the key in my hand.


My doors won't lock if the key is in the ignition!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> My doors won't lock if the key is in the ignition!
> Junek


Well, my car has manual locks, so there's that--it also has manual windows (it's a super simple model, even if it is a 2006!). The salesman tried to convince me I wanted more bells and whistles, but I really didn't (and coming up from an '85 pickup, it seemed fancy anyway, LOL). I don't know how I will ever figure out one of these brand new jobs. :XD: I'm not a Luddite, but I just didn't see the need for all that stuff.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> And some of them automatically lock themselves after they have been sitting unlocked for a time as my niece found out when she stood outside her car and heard it lock itself.....where were her keys?......in her handbag on the backseat of the now locked car!


Ours only relocks itself if the doors haven't been opened so this can't happen.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Not good. If she can download Avast, it is a free, and very good anti-virus program. Julie really needs the contact here. And more so, she needs if for contact with the tribunal that is helping her with Fale. I hope she can get it up and running quickly.


When I spoke to her she was downloading a free anti-virus program which was picking up problems- it was a matter of seeing if it could fix the issues that had arisen


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Up here the larger towns and cities have 'working' firefighters, but in smaller towns (like ours) the fire station is manned by volunteers who are called out when needed. I presume it will be a pager of some sort now, but in days gone by some had a bell in their homes, and here they used to fire two flares, one after the other, which could be heard all over the town and often frightened the tourists....twice, as they didn't know the second one was coming, unlike the locals! It used to be quite the local sport to watch the tourists jump! :lol:


Our rural towns all have sirens which go off so everyone in the area hears them. And they get tested once a week so that a shock until you realise what is going on. We were in a town the other day, one went off and David said testing- a couple of minutes later I said are you sure. Yes he said. But then had to change his mind- he heard the fire engine sirens after me as it raced past us.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> I have a bad habit of calling myself stupid to myself especially when I forget things I'm forever running up the stairs and getting sidetracked and coming down without what I went upstairs for in the first place .Im constantly muttering stupid woman to myself this time I printed it . I knew there were lots of volunteers in the fire service just forgot 😄


I make of point of telling Maryanne that what she did was stupid- that doesn't make her stupid. Because we all do stupid things but most of us aren't stupid (can't say that anyone here is stupid). But I don't even think it is stupid to have forgotten that we have volunteer firefighters. 
I'm forever getting up out my chair going downstairs and then having to come back up in the hope that that will remind me of why I had just gone downstairs. At least gets me extra stair climbing in.


----------



## Bulldog

My Precious Loved Ones,
You all have been so sweet and caring. I cannot thank you enough for your love, concern, prayers, and Gwen, your call.
I called the office repeatedly and the nurse kept telling me no to come amongst all the germs but to give it ten days. I have never been so sick and finally just got in the bed and slept when cough meds kicked in. It started breaking up Sunday. The cough gets me at night and I have gone through three bottles of cough medicine and sucked on cough drops until nauseous. I married Jim in Vicksburg fourty seven years ago and every since we have lived by the river, I have kept sinus infections. I have had three surgeries by three different doctors and still am plagued with it. I see an allergist regularly. Guess I will be cured when I go to Heaven.
Yall are up to eighty two pages, so I have quite a bit of reading to do. Jim has been an angel. He has taken care of all meals and since I started sitting up and pittling with washing today, he has insisted on picking up supper tonight. He was really scared and begged me to go to the ER. I just couldnt see going when I didnt feel it was in the chest. The wheezing didnt feel as if it were coming from there either. Still have a little of that but not nearly as bad as it was.
I have knitted a little today and taken a picture to show you where I am if I can ever get it to download.
Off to read and catch up. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to the new workshops which, thankfully I am able to open. Tamarque has become our new Manager and will be teaching and organizing her own class. I will be in the background and assisting if she needs it. I have no idea what the future holds but should find out something tomorrow about the Kidney infection. I will let you know.
> 
> Our Bonnie is teaching the DREAMBIRD!!!
> 
> check out the following link.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-310502-1.html*


Thats great about the workshops- keeps them going but frees you up.
Last Christmas (12 months ago) I got all the meterials for the Dreambird but haven't yet done it- however I'm meant to be doing only socks for a couple of months!


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> we only get about 3 hours darkness during the summer and not even total darkness


How far north is Fife?- I know roughly how north Inverness is. You must be getting close to the Arctic circle by the sound of it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Wish you could co e here next Monday. I am starting a new WI group called Creative Chaos which will incorporate anything textile and pribable some other stuff too xxxx Hope you are feeling better xx


Sounds like a really good time --- still feeling pretty crappy though so don't think I could make the long flight. Do you put lace on it too?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> Where is connections and how do I get to it?


Gwen -- did you find it - I think Purple posted it in Tea Party or you can find it following Purple's general posts. It's another thread that been going on continuously for a very long time.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely to see you Caren. What a great chair/chaise? Looks quite comfy for a morning cuppa'. Enjoy having coffee with you and one needs it hot on days like this. Can warm the hands till it is ready to drink. :wink: Jamie looks so bright and cheery. Ready for a great day for sure. Hope you are totally recovered and ready to go.
> 
> I'm getting so confused. I have now got a stash and have a lot of single skeins. I was used to buying just what I needed for my project and had one project at a time. I'm quite unorganized right now and keep going from project to project in my head. I need to settle down and just decide what I am going to knit and forget about all the rest. Finding a stash is a real responsibility although it is because one takes advantage of sales. I must say, it is a nice responsibility and the decision making of the project is a nice problem to have, so in the midst of shall it be stockings, a hedgehog, slippers to knit and felt, or the tartan sweater I found in my saved patterns on Ravelry. The slippers could be for DIL for her birthday, the socks could be for me.
> 
> Question Has anybody done the two socks at a time on 2 circular needles and done one sock in one yarn and the other sock in another yarn and then repeat when done and you have 2 complete pairs of socks. Thinking this would be easier than trying to weigh out the single skeins of yarn???? Seems like someone mentioned this at KAP.


When I was doing the workshop that was what I did so it showed clearly which sock was which. It does however seem to defeat the purpose of avoiding the second sock syndrome as you need to go and finish not one but two socks. But if will go back and finsih them there is no reason why you can't do it. If you look at that workshop you will see both sets are done in two different yarns. However not all of them are finished yet! ANd the finished ones ended up being finished as single magic loop. So despite teaching the workshop I have never finished a pair on two circulars.

When I have a bit more of the sock I am working on I will post that- it uses 5 leftover yarns and blocks twirl round the sock. But need a bit more done to show it up. Takes a bit of thinking and concentration. Uses the skills needed to do intarsia in the round.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I think that's how I might try it --- anyday now, I hope===but I also read where you can use two different brands of circular needles to keep each one straight (one with a red cord and one with a blue) so I may try that way first...I sure don't want to have 2 second sock syndrome issues to think about!


I used different coloured needle tips- even easier than different coulured cords.


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> My Precious Loved Ones,
> You all have been so sweet and caring. I cannot thank you enough for your love, concern, prayers, and Gwen, your call.
> I called the office repeatedly and the nurse kept telling me no to come amongst all the germs but to give it ten days. I have never been so sick and finally just got in the bed and slept when cough meds kicked in. It started breaking up Sunday. The cough gets me at night and I have gone through three bottles of cough medicine and sucked on cough drops until nauseous. I married Jim in Vicksburg fourty seven years ago and every since we have lived by the river, I have kept sinus infections. I have had three surgeries by three different doctors and still am plagued with it. I see an allergist regularly. Guess I will be cured when I go to Heaven.
> Yall are up to eighty two pages, so I have quite a bit of reading to do. Jim has been an angel. He has taken care of all meals and since I started sitting up and pittling with washing today, he has insisted on picking up supper tonight. He was really scared and begged me to go to the ER. I just couldnt see going when I didnt feel it was in the chest. The wheezing didnt feel as if it were coming from there either. Still have a little of that but not nearly as bad as it was.
> I have knitted a little today and taken a picture to show you where I am if I can ever get it to download.
> Off to read and catch up. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


So releived to hear you are improving slowly- and take your time to recover as you will very quckly slip back again if you take things too quickly. Glad Jim has been so helpful. If the wheezing is not coming from the chest where is coming from? It was the wheezing that really concerned me.


----------



## agnescr

darowil said:


> How far north is Fife?- I know roughly how north Inverness is. You must be getting close to the Arctic circle by the sound of it.


Just over the Forth Bridges heading north from Edinbrugh ,it's the tongue like peninsular that just out into the north sea between the Forth Bridges and the Tay Bridges.approx 30 miles from Edinburgh and the same from Dundee

Actually further south than Inverness


----------



## angelam

Bulldog said:


> My Precious Loved Ones,
> You all have been so sweet and caring. I cannot thank you enough for your love, concern, prayers, and Gwen, your call.
> I called the office repeatedly and the nurse kept telling me no to come amongst all the germs but to give it ten days. I have never been so sick and finally just got in the bed and slept when cough meds kicked in. It started breaking up Sunday. The cough gets me at night and I have gone through three bottles of cough medicine and sucked on cough drops until nauseous. I married Jim in Vicksburg fourty seven years ago and every since we have lived by the river, I have kept sinus infections. I have had three surgeries by three different doctors and still am plagued with it. I see an allergist regularly. Guess I will be cured when I go to Heaven.
> Yall are up to eighty two pages, so I have quite a bit of reading to do. Jim has been an angel. He has taken care of all meals and since I started sitting up and pittling with washing today, he has insisted on picking up supper tonight. He was really scared and begged me to go to the ER. I just couldnt see going when I didnt feel it was in the chest. The wheezing didnt feel as if it were coming from there either. Still have a little of that but not nearly as bad as it was.
> I have knitted a little today and taken a picture to show you where I am if I can ever get it to download.
> Off to read and catch up. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


So good to hear from you again and to hear that you are recovering slowly. It's good that Jim looked after you so well. Please take things very slowly and take care of yourself.


----------



## Spider

KateB said:


> Swedenme - I would give the animals another go. I think the mistake most people make is to put too much stuffing in them and another tip (which I read when making gypsycream's bears) is to use knitting needles to 'skewer' legs, head etc in place as you sew them together. If you haven't seen gypsycream's bears use the search button at the top of the page and you'll find dozens of them!


I am no expert , but learned from sewing that is I needed to stuff something start with just little pieces of the batting and fill the item in with a little at a time. It really helped me when I made dolls one Christmas and had to stuff them and when making pillows. Good luck.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear this sad news....is this the brother that lives near Milwaukee? My deepest sympathies to him, his wife and the rest of the family. I know how close your families are and I'm sending big hugs.


Yes, this is my brother that I stay with near Milwaukee. I have always gotten along with my SIL and her family. At my niece's wedding 6 1/2 years ago, she had shared that her grandpa and aunt were both diagnosed with stage 4 cancer. Grandpa, SIL's dad, died within a years time and now aunt has passed on.


----------



## Spider

darowil said:


> Our rural towns all have sirens which go off so everyone in the area hears them. And they get tested once a week so that a shock until you realise what is going on. We were in a town the other day, one went off and David said testing- a couple of minutes later I said are you sure. Yes he said. But then had to change his mind- he heard the fire engine sirens after me as it raced past us.


My little town I grew up in N.Dak.USA had that and still has a volunteer fire department and they ring a siren to check it and for the fire. Dad was a volunteer fireman, in a small town everyone helps with everything.


----------



## Spider

Betty glad you are feeling somewhat better.


----------



## Swedenme

Spider said:


> I am no expert , but learned from sewing that is I needed to stuff something start with just little pieces of the batting and fill the item in with a little at a time. It really helped me when I made dolls one Christmas and had to stuff them and when making pillows. Good luck.


Thank you I think that's were I was going wrong , trying to put to much stuffing inside in one go then filling them to much I will definitely be trying again


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Well, this has been, for the most part, a wasted day. Spent over an hour jumping thru hoops so I could view my on-line credit card acct to verify that I had done business with the store that got hacked. Yup, I did. Then on to the free ID monitor stuff, and, after considerable time jumping thru their hoops setting up an account and thinking I had done it, I call the number to finish up and am told I missed checking something and will have to start over but have to wait 2 to 5 hours to do this. REALLY glad I hadn't opted to do it by mail. The new credit card came today so I am working on learning my new numbers. All because some crook wanted to hack instead of earning a living like the rest of us.


----------



## Spider

Kansas g-ma said:


> Well, this has been, for the most part, a wasted day. Spent over an hour jumping thru hoops so I could view my on-line credit card acct to verify that I had done business with the store that got hacked. Yup, I did. Then on to the free ID monitor stuff, and, after considerable time jumping thru their hoops setting up an account and thinking I had done it, I call the number to finish up and am told I missed checking something and will have to start over but have to wait 2 to 5 hours to do this. REALLY glad I hadn't opted to do it by mail. The new credit card came today so I am working on learning my new numbers. All because some crook wanted to hack instead of earning a living like the rest of us.


Totally agree with you. Glad you got it taken care of, it is such a pain to have to deal with it all.


----------



## Spider

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I think that's were I was going wrong , trying to put to much stuffing inside in one go then filling them to much I will definitely be trying again


My first try at stuffing was when I belonged to a group that made reindeers out of socks like sock monkeys. I was not a sewer and became a stuffer and all the little tiny antlers has to be stuffed, my first reindeer looked like something out of a scarey movie, so one of the sewers who was an excellent quilter took me aside and said, take tiny pieces and push them up into the ends, it worked and I got better and better. Like I said no expert, but have been taught by some really smart people.


----------



## Sorlenna

Betty, dear heart, so very glad you are on the mend and glad Jim is such a help. 

Hope Julie's computer is sorted soon--what a pain that is, as is sorting the credit card issue! I despise thieves!

Work is over for the day (the day job, anyhow, LOL, still have to fix supper and all that jazz). I realized yesterday that I have not knitted yet this year! :shock: I've been so busy fooling with beads! He's finally decided on the design he wants for his jacket, so I will do that and plan to put a little knitting on the agenda as well.

We had a warmer day today but still not what I call warm--then the temps are supposed to drop again for a week or so. Tomorrow DD and I need to do laundry and that's always a chore, but at least once it's done, it is a while before it has to be done again. 

It always takes me a couple of weeks to adjust to the new schedule, so I am trying not to be too discombobulated right now. :mrgreen:

Hugs & blessings!


----------



## pacer

darowil said:


> Sorry about the loss of your friend and family member. Hard on your DB and SIL to be away at this time. The trip home after a family has died is so hard- one of the toughest trips you ever get to make. Will they be coming back early- can they even leave the ship at this time?


I haven't heard if they are coming back early or what the arrangements are yet. It would be quite a drive for me to go to the services and with the snow and bad weather we are getting this week, it would be a bit more dangerous to make the trip. I will communicate with my brother and the family later on and share my condolences. I have been following the activity on Facebook with the family and friends sharing memories and photos. I also left a message on several posts and her site as well.


----------



## Sorlenna

pacer said:


> I haven't heard if they are coming back early or what the arrangements are yet. It would be quite a drive for me to go to the services and with the snow and bad weather we are getting this week, it would be a bit more dangerous to make the trip. I will communicate with my brother and the family later on and share my condolences. I have been following the activity on Facebook with the family and friends sharing memories and photos. I also left a message on several posts and her site as well.


I am sorry to hear of this loss as well, sending my sympathies. I meant to comment earlier and it slipped away--forgive me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> I am sorry to hear of this loss as well, sending my sympathies. I meant to comment earlier and it slipped away--forgive me.


Pacer, please accept my echo of this post--just kept forgetting.


----------



## Spider

Kansas g-ma said:


> Pacer, please accept my echo of this post--just kept forgetting.


The same from me.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Sonja, here's the site to get the animal patterns
> http://www.theknittingandstitchingshow.com/spring/page.cfm/
> EMSLinkClick=11930_3921_4289_121917_33721_2065


Thanks for posting the sight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> I haven't heard if they are coming back early or what the arrangements are yet. It would be quite a drive for me to go to the services and with the snow and bad weather we are getting this week, it would be a bit more dangerous to make the trip. I will communicate with my brother and the family later on and share my condolences. I have been following the activity on Facebook with the family and friends sharing memories and photos. I also left a message on several posts and her site as well.


I am glad you are sharing online and will take the weather and therefore dangerous trip into consideration. Sad about the timing with bad weather and your brother and SIL away. There never seems to be a good time. Big Hugs and Condolences to all but please stay safe.


----------



## pacer

Thanks for thinking of me today as I think about the loss of family for my SIL and DB. Every time I saw Sandy, she had a smile on her face and was upbeat. Her choice of dealing with cancer was to not have a pity party, but rather with fun and laughter. She was always building wonderful memories with her family by doing fun things. She wore a green wig for St. Patrick's day and my great nephews would wear her wigs when they would be around her. Her DH once told her that he did not understand why she didn't live like she had stage 4 cancer. She simply said that she was going to live life and enjoy it to the end and that is what she did. 

Matthew wants me to share with you what he worked on in his art class last night. He had it available for me to see early this morning and I was just amazed. This is a drawing for an elderly lady at our church who approaches him frequently and asks why he never draws KiKi. So here is her KiKi in progress.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Brrrrr, my feet sure are cold. Don't want to wish my time away but it will be nice when we have Spring again. I'm sure Darowil would be glad to send some of their heat this way.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> I haven't heard if they are coming back early or what the arrangements are yet. It would be quite a drive for me to go to the services and with the snow and bad weather we are getting this week, it would be a bit more dangerous to make the trip. I will communicate with my brother and the family later on and share my condolences. I have been following the activity on Facebook with the family and friends sharing memories and photos. I also left a message on several posts and her site as well.[/quote
> 
> Glad to know you will not be out on the roads. I know here they are not in very good shape.
> My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> My little town I grew up in N.Dak.USA had that and still has a volunteer fire department and they ring a siren to check it and for the fire. Dad was a volunteer fireman, in a small town everyone helps with everything.


On top of City Hall there is a very loud and deep sounding siren to call the volunteers to help. I know when that man crashed into our fence and trees some of the volunteers arrived before the ambulance and they came in their own cars and regular clothes but had a light on the dashboard. When the ambulance arrived they had uniforms on.

Today along the side of the road a car was parked in a lane and rather oddly. A policeman arrived and apparently something was wrong with someone. When I came back they were putting someone on a stretcher and I couldn't see if they were alive or not as I was driving. I do pray they are ok. I'm imagining a stroke or heart attack. The ambulance had arrived, which is volunteer but they were in uniforms.


----------



## Sorlenna

KiKi is turning out beautifully--great job, Matthew!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Well, this has been, for the most part, a wasted day. Spent over an hour jumping thru hoops so I could view my on-line credit card acct to verify that I had done business with the store that got hacked. Yup, I did. Then on to the free ID monitor stuff, and, after considerable time jumping thru their hoops setting up an account and thinking I had done it, I call the number to finish up and am told I missed checking something and will have to start over but have to wait 2 to 5 hours to do this. REALLY glad I hadn't opted to do it by mail. The new credit card came today so I am working on learning my new numbers. All because some crook wanted to hack instead of earning a living like the rest of us.


I'm with you. I just finished clearing up one account from all this mess too. I suppose someone gets a feeling of power from not only hoping to steal money from us but also from making thousands and thousands of people jump through hoops. Such a shame and waste of our time. Today I got the mess cleared up with a knitting place that I have been getting a series of knitting DVD's from. Think from now on I will take the tips people on here have given and buy one of those pre-paid cards. You had a really difficult time today though and really frustrating to have to start over again.


----------



## machriste

pacer said:


> Thanks for thinking of me today as I think about the loss of family for my SIL and DB.
> 
> Please know that I too am thinking of you and sending hugs. No matter what the situation, it's hard.
> 
> Matthews new kitty is wonderful! What a talent he is. And I love the Barbie dress--very chic!!!
> 
> I hope you fell surrounded by the love of your KTP friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pacer, please tell Matthew that Kiki is beautiful.

Like your Barbie doll dress. Wish I could wear something like that. :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> I'm with you June I can even drink coffee just before hitting the pillow and still sleep all night, my problems start when I cut back on coffee, which doctor and diabetic clinic harp on


I'm the same with coffe drinking some now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

DH is packing to leave for San Diego. He will be getting up at 4am so I'm going to bed early so I can say good-bye. He should see lots of friends from Europe and the States and he will go up to LA when done there to meet with a musician he is writing a book about. He did the interviews a few years ago and now it is almost ready for publication. At the convention they will unveil his new book, well not literally unveil. He doesn't even have a copy of it yet, which I think they should have sent him one to have on his person. Well, guess I'll say goodnight and hope all of you are well. Thinking of all of you.

Caren, you stay safe out there if those roads get bad. I have a lot of food in the fridge from the farmer we buy from. She is this wonderful lady from Lithuania who has gardened since childhood with her parents and grandparents and has the best vegetables I have ever had. She stores things like they do in Alaska and has ways of extending the growing season with covered rows. Roads aren't bad here tonight so we will see.

Hugs to all.


----------



## sassafras123

Pacer, love kiki, and Barbie dress very chic.
Maya and I had 45 minute walk. Knit eye of cartridge heel flap and turned heel. Will pickup stitches for increases tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks for posting this site; going to download patterns just because....


I foresee many more sheep and lambs in your future!


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> I used different coloured needle tips- even easier than different coulured cords.


I'm pretty well set on doing it this way. Heading to your workshop in the a.m. === uhhh, maybe not, just learned that school is closed due to cold weather (-25 to -35 F with windchill factor and not to get over 0 all day) so DH will be home. I hope I'm feeling better so we can get some of the decorations put away, etc. around here. I'm sure not up to doing it by myself.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly Great Bend where it is -12.2c/10f at 07:17. Everyone that goes to school/training is up and getting ready to go out the door. All vehicles have started and are warming up.
> 
> Today's coffee is a bit too warm.
> 
> Healing energies for all that are in need, extra hugs for them. HUGS for every body else. May your day be filled with happiness and love.


Hi Caren and Jamie!! So nice to see you both! Caren glad you feeling better and sharing our morning coffee again!


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> I'm one of the fortunate ones that caffeine doesn't affect. I can drink a cup of coffee at 7 pm and fall asleep before 10 with no problem. Not with my son!! He says he can only drink one cup with breakfast or he's climbing the walls all day!


Same here June doesn't bother me any, been known to doze off while drinking a cup. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pup lover

Cashmeregma said:


> Thankfully, my car will not lock if I exit and the keys are inside. Nice feature.


If mine are in the ignition mine won't lock but sitting on the seat wouldn't matter!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> Her DH once told her that he did not understand why she didn't live like she had stage 4 cancer. She simply said that she was going to live life and enjoy it to the end and that is what she did.
> 
> Matthew wants me to share with you what he worked on in his art class last night. He had it available for me to see early this morning and I was just amazed. This is a drawing for an elderly lady at our church who approaches him frequently and asks why he never draws KiKi. So here is her KiKi in progress.


Love the lady's philosophy. tell Matthew this one is great-- Kiki. And the Barbie is just so cute.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, another great photo of Serena, such a cutie.
> Pacer, how scary to have a someone try to jump in your car,my brother lived in Vancouver for several years in a bad part of the city, he drove an old truck & said he carried an axe handle on the seat" just in case" I'm so glad I'm a " country bumpkin"
> Here except for the larger cities the firefighters are volunteers, fortunately I don't think they are called too often & when it is a grass or bale fire, the neighbors also show up with tractors, water wagons & whatever other equipment may be needed.
> My VW also has self locking doors, we should try to find out how to turn it off as it drives us nuts. The keys never leave our vehicles when in the yard so if I go to get in the passenger side, the darn thing is locked & I have to go back around & unlock the doors. I'm getting so I automatically unlock it when I park but not always.


The instructions to turn of the auto lock should be in your owners manual.


----------



## Spider

His drawings just amaze and I love the dress for Barbie. I would have loved to have dresses like that for my Barbie. You and Matthew are two very busy people. You both accomplish so much.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> I'm praying that everything went smoothly for the move home and your brother can get some home care for her.
> Junek


No, it didn't go smoothly. Too tired tonight to do much more than a short comment here and there as I read. Will post tomorrow.


----------



## Spider

tami_ohio said:


> No, it didn't go smoothly. Too tired tonight to do much more than a short comment here and there as I read. Will post tomorrow.


So sorry to hear that. Know we are all here for you, it is not easy dealing with the issues you have ahead of you.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I don't know if they are to large or too small as it's been 18 years since there was a baby in the house and my 3sons were all just under 10lbs or just over . So I see these tiny booties and think they are so small and every time I've knitted a pair my son who is 6ft 4" tells me they won't even fit a doll so this time I made them bigger . So I'm going to do what you suggest and make another pair won't take me long . As for the animals I'm going to give knitted ones another go first might just get it right this time .


Can you take them to a store that sells infant shoes to compare them?


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I have a bad habit of calling myself stupid to myself especially when I forget things I'm forever running up the stairs and getting sidetracked and coming down without what I went upstairs for in the first place .Im constantly muttering stupid woman to myself this time I printed it . I knew there were lots of volunteers in the fire service just forgot 😄


Now, you just stop calling yourself stupid!  If you need to call yourself something, make it silly or something, but never stupid. None of us are stupid.


----------



## tami_ohio

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to the new workshops which, thankfully I am able to open. Tamarque has become our new Manager and will be teaching and organizing her own class. I will be in the background and assisting if she needs it. I have no idea what the future holds but should find out something tomorrow about the Kidney infection. I will let you know.
> 
> Our Bonnie is teaching the DREAMBIRD!!!
> 
> check out the following link.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-310502-1.html*


Prayers


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> I'm with you, Mary Jo. I forget what I went after several times a day. But the first one who dares comment on my forgetting gets reminded that since my brain holds so much more history than do theirs, it takes a while to dig through the files to retrieve that bit. Besides, I am the head cook around here and they do like to eat regularly, so don't push your luck!!
> 
> Swedenme, please don't call yourself stupid at all. You can't possibly be stupid and manage to have raised your sons, care for the household, and learned to knit and produce lovely pieces and still be stupid. Each of these aspects of life requires too much intelligence, experience and skill/talent for a stupid person to accomplish. IMHO
> 
> Ohio JOy


 :thumbup: Much better said than my comment above! Please excuse it, I'm very tired.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover -- good to see you on here and hope you are staying safe and warm...hope you are feeling better. Any new thoughts on surgery? 

I'm still feeling crappy - Dr. gets a phone call tomorrow. DH is off since they've called off school due to the cold weather.

We have birthday parties here in the next couple of weeks so can't meet up for awhile -- we have a couple more in February also, but then will really be climbing the walls with cabin fever so maybe we can get together sometime later in February.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, sad to hear your other had to go through the loss of vision. Age can really make serious changes in our health.


I missed that. Hope your sight is fine now.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Until reading this I had no idea that firefighters in other countries would be volunteer primarily. I know some smaller cities/communites in the US are volunteer but have always lived where the fire departments were comprised of paid personnel.


Here we have paid departments that also have volunteers. My nephew is a volunteer. He went to school for firefighting, but can't get a full time job on a department. He's wanted to be one since he was 3, he's now 23-24.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> When I spoke to her she was downloading a free anti-virus program which was picking up problems- it was a matter of seeing if it could fix the issues that had arisen


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> I make of point of telling Maryanne that what she did was stupid- that doesn't make her stupid. Because we all do stupid things but most of us aren't stupid (can't say that anyone here is stupid). But I don't even think it is stupid to have forgotten that we have volunteer firefighters.
> I'm forever getting up out my chair going downstairs and then having to come back up in the hope that that will remind me of why I had just gone downstairs. At least gets me extra stair climbing in.


There is something in our brain that changes when we cross a threshold. I forget what it is called. That is why we forget what we were going after when we go into a different room.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> I haven't heard if they are coming back early or what the arrangements are yet. It would be quite a drive for me to go to the services and with the snow and bad weather we are getting this week, it would be a bit more dangerous to make the trip. I will communicate with my brother and the family later on and share my condolences. I have been following the activity on Facebook with the family and friends sharing memories and photos. I also left a message on several posts and her site as well.


Doesn't sound like taking the long drive in such weather would be wise- though funerals are so good for saying goodbye it not worth risking the drive.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> My Precious Loved Ones,
> You all have been so sweet and caring. I cannot thank you enough for your love, concern, prayers, and Gwen, your call.
> I called the office repeatedly and the nurse kept telling me no to come amongst all the germs but to give it ten days. I have never been so sick and finally just got in the bed and slept when cough meds kicked in. It started breaking up Sunday. The cough gets me at night and I have gone through three bottles of cough medicine and sucked on cough drops until nauseous. I married Jim in Vicksburg fourty seven years ago and every since we have lived by the river, I have kept sinus infections. I have had three surgeries by three different doctors and still am plagued with it. I see an allergist regularly. Guess I will be cured when I go to Heaven.
> Yall are up to eighty two pages, so I have quite a bit of reading to do. Jim has been an angel. He has taken care of all meals and since I started sitting up and pittling with washing today, he has insisted on picking up supper tonight. He was really scared and begged me to go to the ER. I just couldnt see going when I didnt feel it was in the chest. The wheezing didnt feel as if it were coming from there either. Still have a little of that but not nearly as bad as it was.
> I have knitted a little today and taken a picture to show you where I am if I can ever get it to download.
> Off to read and catch up. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


Betty, did you ever have sinus infections before you lived by the river? If not, it might actually be a good idea to move away from the river! It could be a mold causing it.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Brrrrr, my feet sure are cold. Don't want to wish my time away but it will be nice when we have Spring again. I'm sure Darowil would be glad to send some of their heat this way.


I sure would- its hotter than they said as well- round 105. Feeling very tired of it right now!


----------



## Spider

I am just glad to see it happens to other people besides me!, 
I prey this cold spell ends, we are going to be -25 and that is without windchill can't imagine what the windchill will be. I walked out of work tonight and it was awful. And with no snow this year the water pipes and lines will start freezing soon. Hopefully it warms up by the weekend.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Same here June doesn't bother me any, been known to doze off while drinking a cup. :mrgreen:


I can doze off while drinking the coffee and in fact immediately after I can get very tired- it is later that the problems arise.


----------



## KatyNora

pacer said:


> Thanks for thinking of me today as I think about the loss of family for my SIL and DB. Every time I saw Sandy, she had a smile on her face and was upbeat. Her choice of dealing with cancer was to not have a pity party, but rather with fun and laughter. She was always building wonderful memories with her family by doing fun things. She wore a green wig for St. Patrick's day and my great nephews would wear her wigs when they would be around her. Her DH once told her that he did not understand why she didn't live like she had stage 4 cancer. She simply said that she was going to live life and enjoy it to the end and that is what she did.


What a lovely tribute. Sandy sounds like someone we all would have liked. Sincere condolences to your SIL and the whole family.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I just got a copy of the daily newsletter that is sent to the parents (and grandparents) of the kids in the DGD's daycare. The one from the toddler room shows 4 kids in just their diapers playing in a tub of water with rubber duckies. It is just darling and I wish I could share it, but the names are all over it. It just brightened my day!


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Thanks for thinking of me today as I think about the loss of family for my SIL and DB. Every time I saw Sandy, she had a smile on her face and was upbeat. Her choice of dealing with cancer was to not have a pity party, but rather with fun and laughter. She was always building wonderful memories with her family by doing fun things. She wore a green wig for St. Patrick's day and my great nephews would wear her wigs when they would be around her. Her DH once told her that he did not understand why she didn't live like she had stage 4 cancer. She simply said that she was going to live life and enjoy it to the end and that is what she did.
> 
> Matthew wants me to share with you what he worked on in his art class last night. He had it available for me to see early this morning and I was just amazed. This is a drawing for an elderly lady at our church who approaches him frequently and asks why he never draws KiKi. So here is her KiKi in progress.


Matthew's drawing of KiKi is stunning! I like the Barbie dress, too.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> Betty, did you ever have sinus infections before you lived by the river? If not, it might actually be a good idea to move away from the river! It could be a mold causing it.


I almost said the same thing after what she had to say.


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Wishing you well Shirley and l will pop into Bonnies workshop to see where l went wrong xx


Please don't expect me to be an expert :roll: I'm not sure what I've got myself into 
I remember seeing your Dreambird & it was beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> I almost said the same thing after what she had to say.


 :thumbup: Then it's not just my tired mind thinking it! Might be something for Betty to discuss with her drs.


----------



## tami_ohio

Good night. Will update on Mom tomorrow. Can't see or think straight enough to do it tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just a very quick hello. I've (with the help of Alan and Sandi (AZ Sticks)) got the screen mostly stabilised- at one point when in KP it was going crazy. Still getting annoying pop-up ads, but controllable- the Program is running a scan as I type. The only really new thing around here is that the pain has shifted to centre back- and is pretty debilitating. I am going to have to accept more help when it is offered. I think I over did it getting the rubbish down to the road this morning.
Love to all, hugs where needed.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I just now at 10:52 got to ready your post; no I haven't found it yet. Will check more tomorrow. Thanks for your guidance.


RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen -- did you find it - I think Purple posted it in Tea Party or you can find it following Purple's general posts. It's another thread that been going on continuously for a very long time.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not only is Matthew getting better and better as an artist but he seems to me to be able to move through his drawing process more quickly. Love the Barbie dress/evening gown. really cute.


pacer said:


> Thanks for thinking of me today as I think about the loss of family for my SIL and DB. Every time I saw Sandy, she had a smile on her face and was upbeat. Her choice of dealing with cancer was to not have a pity party, but rather with fun and laughter. She was always building wonderful memories with her family by doing fun things. She wore a green wig for St. Patrick's day and my great nephews would wear her wigs when they would be around her. Her DH once told her that he did not understand why she didn't live like she had stage 4 cancer. She simply said that she was going to live life and enjoy it to the end and that is what she did.
> 
> Matthew wants me to share with you what he worked on in his art class last night. He had it available for me to see early this morning and I was just amazed. This is a drawing for an elderly lady at our church who approaches him frequently and asks why he never draws KiKi. So here is her KiKi in progress.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL...yes possibly so but just not real! LOL Would love it and think Sydney would enjoy herding them but just not going to happen. I have a herd of my mini sheep to go with my mini me!


RookieRetiree said:


> I foresee many more sheep and lambs in your future!


----------



## Gweniepooh

So sorry Tami. Hope you can rest easy tonight. Will be praying for your mom, DB, you and all family. What a difficult time.


tami_ohio said:


> No, it didn't go smoothly. Too tired tonight to do much more than a short comment here and there as I read. Will post tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorry you are feeling so bad. Hope the doctor can help you out.Sending you tons and tons of healing energy.


RookieRetiree said:


> Pup lover -- good to see you on here and hope you are staying safe and warm...hope you are feeling better. Any new thoughts on surgery?
> 
> I'm still feeling crappy - Dr. gets a phone call tomorrow. DH is off since they've called off school due to the cold weather.
> 
> We have birthday parties here in the next couple of weeks so can't meet up for awhile -- we have a couple more in February also, but then will really be climbing the walls with cabin fever so maybe we can get together sometime later in February.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Spider I just can't begin to imagine living in such cold areas. Would love to visit that part of our country some day but I assure you it wouldn't be in winter....LOL We will have temps just below freezing this week but by the weekend it is suppose to be nearer to 40-45F. And to me that is well cold enough!



Spider said:


> I am just glad to see it happens to other people besides me!,
> I prey this cold spell ends, we are going to be -25 and that is without windchill can't imagine what the windchill will be. I walked out of work tonight and it was awful. And with no snow this year the water pipes and lines will start freezing soon. Hopefully it warms up by the weekend.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Rookie, sorry you are feeling poorly, hope you're better soon.
Julie, glad you got your computer going again, we miss you when you're not here.
Caren, great photos of you & Jaime.
I don't drink coffee, hate the taste but I drink lots of back tea & can drink it right up til bedtime with no problems.
DHs visit to the doctor went OK, told him it's just a virus, nt pneumonia & told him to get some cough syrup with an expectorant & gave him a puffer to try if needed.
Betty, I'm glad to see you back here & feeling at least a little better. I wonder if using one of those sinus flush systems would help keep your infections away? Some people swear they help lots.
Spider, I hope you don't have trouble with frozen water lines. Here we bury them 10 feet deeps we don't have trouble. Lots of the plants will have trouble surviving without the snow to insulate them. 
I forgot to tell you there were 3 moose in my garden the other morning, good thing I spent all that time wrapping my fruit trees.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay, I've got to get up and go to water exercise in the morning. I do enjoy it but must admit it is so difficult for me to make myself go. Monday was a killer day there for me after a 2 week absence due to no classes during winter break. My hips still ache...LOL....more reason I should go I know....need to work those joints. Anyway, I'm signing off and heading to bed. 

Before I go I do need to ask for prayer for my newly married daughter. I don't want to go into great lengths but some serious issues have reared their ugly head. I'll ;try to be brief. DD knew that SIL was a recovering alcoholic. DD had NEVER see him "off the wagon. He even went to rehab many, many years ago. Right before the wedding he lost his job and has had difficulty finding one. He is very intelligent but times are still kind of tough; has 2 college degrees. Anyway this issue has pushed him WAY off the wagon. His mom (also a recovering alcoholic) has rallied to my Dd's side but DD REALLY didn't realize how bad such an episode could be. Won't go into more but to say DD is so distressed and sad; doesn't know if she can continue like the past few weeks much more. My heart is absolutely breaking for her and the kids. Yes, we still accept and love SIL but he MUST get help and has told his mom he wants to "handle it on his own" which I'm afraid isn't going to be possible. I have directed DD to al-anon for guidance and support but don't know if she will go. Just writing this tears are running down my face. Please please pray for my SIL, my DD and her children. This is just devastating for all. I truly believe that prayer will help and ask for your support. She love him. The kids love him. But he is NOT the same man she has dated for 2 years. Can't say anymore; too upset. Thank you.

EDIT: Just got email from DD and she wants me to go to Al-anon meeting with her Monday. Praise God. Prayers from you guys still appreciated.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a very quick hello. I've (with the help of Alan and Sandi (AZ Sticks)) got the screen mostly stabilised- at one point when in KP it was going crazy. Still getting annoying pop-up ads, but controllable- the Program is running a scan as I type. The only really new thing around here is that the pain has shifted to centre back- and is pretty debilitating. I am going to have to accept more help when it is offered. I think I over did it getting the rubbish down to the road this morning.
> Love to all, hugs where needed.


Glad you've got some help withthe computer- I'm not too much help on that!


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> we only get about 3 hours darkness during the summer and not even total darkness


I had not realized you were so far north, I looked it up & you are almost 200 miles north although being on the coast I think moderates your temperatures compared to us. I love our long summer days but get very tired of the dark & cold in winter. 
My friend was telling me today, regardless of the temperature she goes for a 10 minute walk twice a day. Maybe I should make myself get out more.


----------



## Bonnie7591

So sad, Gwen, I hope someone can convince him to get some help before there is too much damage to the relationship. Prayer all will get sorted out very soon.



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I've got to get up and go to water exercise in the morning. I do enjoy it but must admit it is so difficult for me to make myself go. Monday was a killer day there for me after a 2 week absence due to no classes during winter break. My hips still ache...LOL....more reason I should go I know....need to work those joints. Anyway, I'm signing off and heading to bed.
> 
> Before I go I do need to ask for prayer for my newly married daughter. I don't want to go into great lengths but some serious issues have reared their ugly head. I'll ;try to be brief. DD knew that SIL was a recovering alcoholic. DD had NEVER see him "off the wagon. He even went to rehab many, many years ago. Right before the wedding he lost his job and has had difficulty finding one. He is very intelligent but times are still kind of tough; has 2 college degrees. Anyway this issue has pushed him WAY off the wagon. His mom (also a recovering alcoholic) has rallied to my Dd's side but DD REALLY didn't realize how bad such an episode could be. Won't go into more but to say DD is so distressed and sad; doesn't know if she can continue like the past few weeks much more. My heart is absolutely breaking for her and the kids. Yes, we still accept and love SIL but he MUST get help and has told his mom he wants to "handle it on his own" which I'm afraid isn't going to be possible. I have directed DD to al-anon for guidance and support but don't know if she will go. Just writing this tears are running down my face. Please please pray for my SIL, my DD and her children. This is just devastating for all. I truly believe that prayer will help and ask for your support. She love him. The kids love him. But he is NOT the same man she has dated for 2 years. Can't say anymore; too upset. Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Just got email from DD and she wants me to go to Al-anon meeting with her Monday. Praise God. Prayers from you guys still appreciated.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I've got to get up and go to water exercise in the morning. I do enjoy it but must admit it is so difficult for me to make myself go. Monday was a killer day there for me after a 2 week absence due to no classes during winter break. My hips still ache...LOL....more reason I should go I know....need to work those joints. Anyway, I'm signing off and heading to bed.
> 
> Before I go I do need to ask for prayer for my newly married daughter. I don't want to go into great lengths but some serious issues have reared their ugly head. I'll ;try to be brief. DD knew that SIL was a recovering alcoholic. DD had NEVER see him "off the wagon. He even went to rehab many, many years ago. Right before the wedding he lost his job and has had difficulty finding one. He is very intelligent but times are still kind of tough; has 2 college degrees. Anyway this issue has pushed him WAY off the wagon. His mom (also a recovering alcoholic) has rallied to my Dd's side but DD REALLY didn't realize how bad such an episode could be. Won't go into more but to say DD is so distressed and sad; doesn't know if she can continue like the past few weeks much more. My heart is absolutely breaking for her and the kids. Yes, we still accept and love SIL but he MUST get help and has told his mom he wants to "handle it on his own" which I'm afraid isn't going to be possible. I have directed DD to al-anon for guidance and support but don't know if she will go. Just writing this tears are running down my face. Please please pray for my SIL, my DD and her children. This is just devastating for all. I truly believe that prayer will help and ask for your support. She love him. The kids love him. But he is NOT the same man she has dated for 2 years. Can't say anymore; too upset. Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Just got email from DD and she wants me to go to Al-anon meeting with her Monday. Praise God. Prayers from you guys still appreciated.


Well thats a step forward for DD to get help, but ultimately it lies with SIL to deal with it- and rarely can it be done alone. 
How devastating for them all to deal with it, and it's so hard for you as a parent to see your DD and GKs suffering. Her MIL could be a really helpful support as she knows and understands the situation in a way many can't.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> EDIT: Just got email from DD and she wants me to go to Al-anon meeting with her Monday. Praise God. Prayers from you guys still appreciated.


I firmly believe Al-anon gave me my life back (mine was never on the wagon). I pray it will do good--and that he will see what he's doing and get help immediately. Sending you all good thoughts.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I have to tell you what an interesting man I married.
today I told him since we have had this cold/flu thing for so long maybe we need to go to the beach & get some sun. He offered to take me to Jumbo Beach (30 miles north of us) to go ice fishing. What a man! :roll: :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree

How very sad and keeping them (and you) in my prayers...so glad that you will be going with her to al-anon. This is a devastating disease and needs so much outside help as well as internal determination to manage it one day at a time. Prayers and hugs.



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I've got to get up and go to water exercise in the morning. I do enjoy it but must admit it is so difficult for me to make myself go. Monday was a killer day there for me after a 2 week absence due to no classes during winter break. My hips still ache...LOL....more reason I should go I know....need to work those joints. Anyway, I'm signing off and heading to bed.
> 
> Before I go I do need to ask for prayer for my newly married daughter. I don't want to go into great lengths but some serious issues have reared their ugly head. I'll ;try to be brief. DD knew that SIL was a recovering alcoholic. DD had NEVER see him "off the wagon. He even went to rehab many, many years ago. Right before the wedding he lost his job and has had difficulty finding one. He is very intelligent but times are still kind of tough; has 2 college degrees. Anyway this issue has pushed him WAY off the wagon. His mom (also a recovering alcoholic) has rallied to my Dd's side but DD REALLY didn't realize how bad such an episode could be. Won't go into more but to say DD is so distressed and sad; doesn't know if she can continue like the past few weeks much more. My heart is absolutely breaking for her and the kids. Yes, we still accept and love SIL but he MUST get help and has told his mom he wants to "handle it on his own" which I'm afraid isn't going to be possible. I have directed DD to al-anon for guidance and support but don't know if she will go. Just writing this tears are running down my face. Please please pray for my SIL, my DD and her children. This is just devastating for all. I truly believe that prayer will help and ask for your support. She love him. The kids love him. But he is NOT the same man she has dated for 2 years. Can't say anymore; too upset. Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Just got email from DD and she wants me to go to Al-anon meeting with her Monday. Praise God. Prayers from you guys still appreciated.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to tell you what an interesting man I married.
> today I told him since we have had this cold/flu thing for so long maybe we need to go to the beach & get some sun. He offered to take me to Jumbo Beach (30 miles north of us) to go ice fishing. What a man! :roll: :roll:


I think I've married his brother....he offered to help me feel better by getting out of my hair by going to the All Canada Fishing Show not far from us.


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I've got to get up and go to water exercise in the morning. I do enjoy it but must admit it is so difficult for me to make myself go. Monday was a killer day there for me after a 2 week absence due to no classes during winter break. My hips still ache...LOL....more reason I should go I know....need to work those joints. Anyway, I'm signing off and heading to bed.
> 
> Before I go I do need to ask for prayer for my newly married daughter. I don't want to go into great lengths but some serious issues have reared their ugly head. I'll ;try to be brief. DD knew that SIL was a recovering alcoholic. DD had NEVER see him "off the wagon. He even went to rehab many, many years ago. Right before the wedding he lost his job and has had difficulty finding one. He is very intelligent but times are still kind of tough; has 2 college degrees. Anyway this issue has pushed him WAY off the wagon. His mom (also a recovering alcoholic) has rallied to my Dd's side but DD REALLY didn't realize how bad such an episode could be. Won't go into more but to say DD is so distressed and sad; doesn't know if she can continue like the past few weeks much more. My heart is absolutely breaking for her and the kids. Yes, we still accept and love SIL but he MUST get help and has told his mom he wants to "handle it on his own" which I'm afraid isn't going to be possible. I have directed DD to al-anon for guidance and support but don't know if she will go. Just writing this tears are running down my face. Please please pray for my SIL, my DD and her children. This is just devastating for all. I truly believe that prayer will help and ask for your support. She love him. The kids love him. But he is NOT the same man she has dated for 2 years. Can't say anymore; too upset. Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Just got email from DD and she wants me to go to Al-anon meeting with her Monday. Praise God. Prayers from you guys still appreciated.


I will prey for you all and so glad she has decided to go and to ask you to go with her. Went with a dear friend back in 2000. We took her children and went to a few meetings. She will definitely need the help and support from there. I feel so sad for all of them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I've got to get up and go to water exercise in the morning. I do enjoy it but must admit it is so difficult for me to make myself go. Monday was a killer day there for me after a 2 week absence due to no classes during winter break. My hips still ache...LOL....more reason I should go I know....need to work those joints. Anyway, I'm signing off and heading to bed.
> 
> Before I go I do need to ask for prayer for my newly married daughter. I don't want to go into great lengths but some serious issues have reared their ugly head. I'll ;try to be brief. DD knew that SIL was a recovering alcoholic. DD had NEVER see him "off the wagon. He even went to rehab many, many years ago. Right before the wedding he lost his job and has had difficulty finding one. He is very intelligent but times are still kind of tough; has 2 college degrees. Anyway this issue has pushed him WAY off the wagon. His mom (also a recovering alcoholic) has rallied to my Dd's side but DD REALLY didn't realize how bad such an episode could be. Won't go into more but to say DD is so distressed and sad; doesn't know if she can continue like the past few weeks much more. My heart is absolutely breaking for her and the kids. Yes, we still accept and love SIL but he MUST get help and has told his mom he wants to "handle it on his own" which I'm afraid isn't going to be possible. I have directed DD to al-anon for guidance and support but don't know if she will go. Just writing this tears are running down my face. Please please pray for my SIL, my DD and her children. This is just devastating for all. I truly believe that prayer will help and ask for your support. She love him. The kids love him. But he is NOT the same man she has dated for 2 years. Can't say anymore; too upset. Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Just got email from DD and she wants me to go to Al-anon meeting with her Monday. Praise God. Prayers from you guys still appreciated.


Will do, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, sorry you are feeling poorly, hope you're better soon.
> Julie, glad you got your computer going again, we miss you when you're not here.
> Caren, great photos of you & Jaime.
> I don't drink coffee, hate the taste but I drink lots of back tea & can drink it right up til bedtime with no problems.
> DHs visit to the doctor went OK, told him it's just a virus, nt pneumonia & told him to get some cough syrup with an expectorant & gave him a puffer to try if needed.
> Betty, I'm glad to see you back here & feeling at least a little better. I wonder if using one of those sinus flush systems would help keep your infections away? Some people swear they help lots.
> Spider, I hope you don't have trouble with frozen water lines. Here we bury them 10 feet deeps we don't have trouble. Lots of the plants will have trouble surviving without the snow to insulate them.
> I forgot to tell you there were 3 moose in my garden the other morning, good thing I spent all that time wrapping my fruit trees.


Thanks, Bonnie!


----------



## Normaedern

Bulldog, it is nice to hear you are feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Pacer, Kiki is coming along beautifully. Tell Matthew I am so impressed! Barbie is tres chic!


----------



## Normaedern

tami_ohio said:


> No, it didn't go smoothly. Too tired tonight to do much more than a short comment here and there as I read. Will post tomorrow.


I am so sorry to hear that. Prayers as always being sent.


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, I am glad to see you. I couldn't live without KP :lol:


----------



## agnescr

Kansas g-ma said:


> Pacer, please accept my echo of this post--just kept forgetting.


Will add my condolences to all as well x


----------



## agnescr

pacer said:


> Thanks for thinking of me today as I think about the loss of family for my SIL and DB. Every time I saw Sandy, she had a smile on her face and was upbeat. Her choice of dealing with cancer was to not have a pity party, but rather with fun and laughter. She was always building wonderful memories with her family by doing fun things. She wore a green wig for St. Patrick's day and my great nephews would wear her wigs when they would be around her. Her DH once told her that he did not understand why she didn't live like she had stage 4 cancer. She simply said that she was going to live life and enjoy it to the end and that is what she did.
> 
> Matthew wants me to share with you what he worked on in his art class last night. He had it available for me to see early this morning and I was just amazed. This is a drawing for an elderly lady at our church who approaches him frequently and asks why he never draws KiKi. So here is her KiKi in progress.


Matthews drawings just get better and better so talented ...barbie dress looks good too


----------



## agnescr

tami_ohio said:


> No, it didn't go smoothly. Too tired tonight to do much more than a short comment here and there as I read. Will post tomorrow.


Sorry to hear that hope things get smoothed out quickly


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I've got to get up and go to water exercise in the morning. I do enjoy it but must admit it is so difficult for me to make myself go. Monday was a killer day there for me after a 2 week absence due to no classes during winter break. My hips still ache...LOL....more reason I should go I know....need to work those joints. Anyway, I'm signing off and heading to bed.
> 
> Before I go I do need to ask for prayer for my newly married daughter. I don't want to go into great lengths but some serious issues have reared their ugly head. I'll ;try to be brief. DD knew that SIL was a recovering alcoholic. DD had NEVER see him "off the wagon. He even went to rehab many, many years ago. Right before the wedding he lost his job and has had difficulty finding one. He is very intelligent but times are still kind of tough; has 2 college degrees. Anyway this issue has pushed him WAY off the wagon. His mom (also a recovering alcoholic) has rallied to my Dd's side but DD REALLY didn't realize how bad such an episode could be. Won't go into more but to say DD is so distressed and sad; doesn't know if she can continue like the past few weeks much more. My heart is absolutely breaking for her and the kids. Yes, we still accept and love SIL but he MUST get help and has told his mom he wants to "handle it on his own" which I'm afraid isn't going to be possible. I have directed DD to al-anon for guidance and support but don't know if she will go. Just writing this tears are running down my face. Please please pray for my SIL, my DD and her children. This is just devastating for all. I truly believe that prayer will help and ask for your support. She love him. The kids love him. But he is NOT the same man she has dated for 2 years. Can't say anymore; too upset. Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Just got email from DD and she wants me to go to Al-anon meeting with her Monday. Praise God. Prayers from you guys still appreciated.


Gwen, so sorry to hear of your SIL's problems. Alcoholism is difficult to deal with and a nightmare for those living around one. Glad DD is going to al-anon, she needs all the support she can get. Loads of healing thoughts and hugs coming your way.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> I've stayed in Middlesbrough a few times! My grandfather came from the area and I visited his niece a few times. It is a lovely area indeed. I've been to those places (other than the waterfalls I don't think I saw them). One of the first places on my first trip back in 1978 was to Robin Hoods Bay which I loved. Then when about 20 years later I took the girls I was worried I wouldn't like it as much but still loved it.
> Last year one of the workshops (or was it 2013 JUlie?) was Guernseys/Ganseys and I discovered that there is (not surprisingly) a Robins Hood Bay gansey but haven't been able to see a detailed enough picture to work out what done (not that I am good at this) or found a patttern. I woul dlike to knit one if ever I can find a pattern. Peggy took me to Durham as well on that trip- the first Englsih cathedral I visited. Whitby too I seem to remember though went back with my girls as well- some of the Australian history for them to make it even more interesting.


Well for heavens sake! I have an Aunty in Robin Hoods Bay!!!


----------



## Normaedern

Gwenie, this situation with SIL is so sad. Continuing prayers for all of you.


----------



## Normaedern

Double post :thumbdown:


----------



## Swedenme

Spider said:


> My first try at stuffing was when I belonged to a group that made reindeers out of socks like sock monkeys. I was not a sewer and became a stuffer and all the little tiny antlers has to be stuffed, my first reindeer looked like something out of a scarey movie, so one of the sewers who was an excellent quilter took me aside and said, take tiny pieces and push them up into the ends, it worked and I got better and better. Like I said no expert, but have been taught by some really smart people.


When I tried the first time I thought knitting them would be the hard part as I was just learning to knit so I was so pleased when I got them all sewn up and ready to be stuffed . I tried for about 2 weeks to get them to look like the picture , which now I think about it was a big mistake as that person was obviously very good at what she did . So I am going to listen to all the good advice I have had and try again with plenty of practise


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Where is connections and how do I get to it?


It's in General Chit Chat. X


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> I hope you're staying inside, Caren, until you're completely well. But I'm glad you're recovering. I've missed you.
> Junek


Me too... good to see you back. Even though I am a couple of days behind.


----------



## Normaedern

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I've married his brother....he offered to help me feel better by getting out of my hair by going to the All Canada Fishing Show not far from us.


Both of you are so funny  :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a really good time --- still feeling pretty crappy though so don't think I could make the long flight. Do you put lace on it too?


Yes, lace and absolutely anything else. X


----------



## PurpleFi

pacer said:


> Thanks for thinking of me today as I think about the loss of family for my SIL and DB. Every time I saw Sandy, she had a smile on her face and was upbeat. Her choice of dealing with cancer was to not have a pity party, but rather with fun and laughter. She was always building wonderful memories with her family by doing fun things. She wore a green wig for St. Patrick's day and my great nephews would wear her wigs when they would be around her. Her DH once told her that he did not understand why she didn't live like she had stage 4 cancer. She simply said that she was going to live life and enjoy it to the end and that is what she did.
> 
> Matthew wants me to share with you what he worked on in his art class last night. He had it available for me to see early this morning and I was just amazed. This is a drawing for an elderly lady at our church who approaches him frequently and asks why he never draws KiKi. So here is her KiKi in progress.


Lovely drawing Matthew, I can really see the character of the cat. Glamorous dress for Barbie. Thinking of your family Mary, enjoy the happy memories. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> Please don't expect me to be an expert :roll: I'm not sure what I've got myself into
> I remember seeing your Dreambird & it was beautiful.


I'm sure you will do fine. And you know my rule.... if you're not sure then cheat. Noone will ever know! Good luck 
:thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Hello Pacer please correct me if I'm wrong but I'm thinking that Mathew is your son . Well I have just seen his drawing of the cat and I just wanted to say what a very talented artist he is . His drawing is amazing .


----------



## busyworkerbee

Yesterday was a quiet day, with both DM and DSF at home. I managed to finish a charity shawl.  

Today, great progress on earring stock for market and etsy store. Once I have more made, I will put some on etsy.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had not realized you were so far north, I looked it up & you are almost 200 miles north although being on the coast I think moderates your temperatures compared to us. I love our long summer days but get very tired of the dark & cold in winter.
> My friend was telling me today, regardless of the temperature she goes for a 10 minute walk twice a day. Maybe I should make myself get out more.


My doctor has told me l should be outdoors for at least 20 minutes everyday, whatever the weather, as it helps the body and the mind.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Can you take them to a store that sells infant shoes to compare them?


What a good idea. The supermarket were I do my shopping has a baby department . I don't think they will mind if I do a quick check . Thank you


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget....Marianne said to send love and prayers to everyone. She is having computer problems big time. Also please pray for her son Ben. He was able to come see her during Christmas; brought his will with him. His health is deteriorating quite a bit. He has made the decision that when he reaches the point of needing dialysis he is going to decline it and let nature take it's course. On the other hand, he has made a connection with a stepsister who is suppose to be check for a match for a possible transplant. Marianne said he had to have an MRI done this past week but does not know what it was for. This is very difficult for him and of course for her so prayer warriors you are so needed.


Oh dear, I feel for them. I hope he does find a match for a transplant. Give my love to Marianne.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. Had a good swim yesterday, although the water felt a bit chilly. I started knitting a lamb last night using a very curly yarn which is impossible to unpick, but the good thing is the mistakes don't show.

I start my pain management course this afternoon. Do you think they will mind if I knit? I'll take some with me anyway.

Gwen, ghinking of you and your DDs family.

Healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> What a good idea. The supermarket were I do my shopping has a baby department . I don't think they will mind if I do a quick check . Thank you


I'm sure they won't mind. I always have atape measure and a little note book and pen in my handbag.


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Hello friends from Denise in overcast Sydney. It's been uncomfortably hot (high 90's most days and a scorching 100+ yesterday) but today is much cooler. Should not complain though, as South Australia and Victoria have had much higher temps and bushfires to cope with so I should just be thankful with what we have been experiencing. I hope those of you experiencing extreme cold that I cannot even begin to comprehend are managing to stay warm and safe inside instead of venturing out on icy roads.
> So much has happened since I was last on here. Thank goodness for Margaret's summary and Kate's compilation of where the pics are. So many gorgeous grandchildren!
> Sorry to hear so many of you are not or have not been well, or have started the new year with injuries of one kind or another. Healing energies to all of you. Wishing for a healthy 2015 for all of us!
> Don't think I have been on since before Christmas which was a lovely day for us. Just DH and DD, so quiet. Way too much food of course. Shame I had to throw out the entree. Oysters natural with a vinaigrette and oysters kilpatrick were on the menu but did not taste good, so straight to the bin with them! But we had enough prawns, cold meats and salads to keep us going (and then some!) before we finished off with pavlova (which we did not need, but since it is a tradition, no-one said No)
> Boxing day we spent on a sparkling Sydney harbour in glorious sunshine on a lunchtime cruise to watch the start of the Sydney to Hobart yacht race. A fabulous Christmas present from our DD. More great food and champagne plus the excitement of watching the yachts manouvre for position prior to the start and then the mad dash as they sailed out the heads and turned south for Hobart. A new entrant from the US, a huge maxi called Comanche, stunned everyone by making it out the heads in under 5 minutes, a new record. Unfortunately for them, they came second in the race. The winner was local favourite and many times the winner of this race, Wild Oats. One year I would like to be in Hobart to see the winner cross the line.
> We have spent the rest of the holiday period working around the house. Mostly moving 2 huge steel beams that are going to be used in reconstruction of our back deck which has rotted badly since it is all timber. The next one will be a lot more solid - steel braces to hold a concrete floor that will be tiled and then the final addition will be a roof so we can use it in all weathers. Should be finished in say 10 years if we are lucky! Things move slowly around here since DH likes to do it all himself!
> I am hoping that 2015 will be a happy and healthy one for all of us. I have retirement to look forward to at the end of our first school term so only 10 more weeks of school for me after school starts again in late January. Looking forward to reading what I want to read at any time it suits me and to picking up my knitting whenever I want!
> In the meantime, some pics to share and happy knitting everyone!


Lovely photos Denise. Good to hear from you. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to tell you what an interesting man I married.
> today I told him since we have had this cold/flu thing for so long maybe we need to go to the beach & get some sun. He offered to take me to Jumbo Beach (30 miles north of us) to go ice fishing. What a man! :roll: :roll:


Now that I'm sure would do you the world of good. 
You could always come down here- you will get plenty of warmth here and beach not far away if you really want to cook yourself on a 100+ day (108 today)


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I've got to get up and go to water exercise in the morning. I do enjoy it but must admit it is so difficult for me to make myself go. Monday was a killer day there for me after a 2 week absence due to no classes during winter break. My hips still ache...LOL....more reason I should go I know....need to work those joints. Anyway, I'm signing off and heading to bed.
> 
> Before I go I do need to ask for prayer for my newly married daughter. I don't want to go into great lengths but some serious issues have reared their ugly head. I'll ;try to be brief. DD knew that SIL was a recovering alcoholic. DD had NEVER see him "off the wagon. He even went to rehab many, many years ago. Right before the wedding he lost his job and has had difficulty finding one. He is very intelligent but times are still kind of tough; has 2 college degrees. Anyway this issue has pushed him WAY off the wagon. His mom (also a recovering alcoholic) has rallied to my Dd's side but DD REALLY didn't realize how bad such an episode could be. Won't go into more but to say DD is so distressed and sad; doesn't know if she can continue like the past few weeks much more. My heart is absolutely breaking for her and the kids. Yes, we still accept and love SIL but he MUST get help and has told his mom he wants to "handle it on his own" which I'm afraid isn't going to be possible. I have directed DD to al-anon for guidance and support but don't know if she will go. Just writing this tears are running down my face. Please please pray for my SIL, my DD and her children. This is just devastating for all. I truly believe that prayer will help and ask for your support. She love him. The kids love him. But he is NOT the same man she has dated for 2 years. Can't say anymore; too upset. Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Just got email from DD and she wants me to go to Al-anon meeting with her Monday. Praise God. Prayers from you guys still appreciated.


Just read your post you must be very worried I just want to let you know I will be hoping and praying for you and your family that your SIL does get the help he needs. Sonja


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Well for heavens sake! I have an Aunty in Robin Hoods Bay!!!


Have you ever been there? Its delightful.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> We are not that big a group but it seems there is so much heartbreak. I truly shows that we are not alone. There have been times when I felt I was the only one, but through this open and sharing group I have learned that we all have our times of suffering and we all have our times of joy. We really aren't alone. The details are different but the joys and the pain are shared. I was hoping this year would be better. Just know you aren't alone. Others have been there and understand.


Well said. I really feel part of another family and such caring people in our TP.


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> Well for heavens sake! I have an Aunty in Robin Hoods Bay!!!


Your Aunty is very lucky . Robin Hoods bay is a very beautiful place . My husband would love to live either there or Whitby which isn't to far away from there . He always says if we ever win the lottery that's were he dreams of moving to . My reply is that we will have to buy 2 houses then one for him and one for me because in my dream I see an island in the Indian Ocean and me in a hammock knitting 😄


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite amazing if one goes back to a year or two ago how so few of us actually are the same old- people definitely come and go in being regulars at Sam's table. There's a few of us, Sam himself, Darowil, me, Gwen, Rookie who go back to 2011 or early 2012 - I guess life gets in the way- emphases and priorities change, and occasionally we are left wondering if the Grim Reaper has taken a toll.
> 
> I joined Dec 2012 so I have now officially past my 2 year mark. Wow, that has gone really fast. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

I think the next KAP should be in Robin Hoods Bay, then more UK girls can attend. I just love that area especially Whitby (great fish and chips) and wool shop.


----------



## Swedenme

Don't know whether to say good morning today as it's not very pleasant outside very windy , definitely cold and looks like rain .Evan Mishka(dog) wasn't to sure as she all but marched me round the farm and lake I often wonder if I could just open the door and she could walk her self .she knows exactly were to go and when to turn and definitely doesn't like to stray off route . If you go a different way she tries to put the brakes on and just drops to the floor . I have given many a dog walker a good laugh as I try to reason with a very large stubborn dog . But once I use my Sergeant majors voice she knows who's boss and moves . I got a lovely surprise yesterday when I got home from the hospital there was a parcel waiting for me . A fellow KPer had not only sent me some circular needles as she knew I was learning to knit in the round and having trouble getting hold of circular needles but she also very generously sent me some gorgeous lovely sock yarn . So now I am definitely going to have to try to knit socks in the round but not 2 at a time learning one at a time will be enough of an adventure for now . I'm glad I have just finished another WIP a Pouffe I had stuck on some needles since las summer .that only leaves me with my farm which is a long term project anyway and a little cardigan oh and a hat forgot about that .So I won't feel guilty about starting another project .Well now I've talked myself into that I'm off to look for a very very easy hopefully sock pattern Between knitting an animal and a sock hope I don't get them muddled up . Hope you all have a lovely day where ever you are


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Don't know whether to say good morning today as it's not very pleasant outside very windy , definitely cold and looks like rain .Evan Mishka(dog) wasn't to sure as she all but marched me round the farm and lake I often wonder if I could just open the door and she could walk her self .she knows exactly were to go and when to turn and definitely doesn't like to stray off route . If you go a different way she tries to put the brakes on and just drops to the floor . I have given many a dog walker a good laugh as I try to reason with a very large stubborn dog . But once I use my Sergeant majors voice she knows who's boss and moves . I got a lovely surprise yesterday when I got home from the hospital there was a parcel waiting for me . A fellow KPer had not only sent me some circular needles as she knew I was learning to knit in the round and having trouble getting hold of circular needles but she also very generously sent me some gorgeous lovely sock yarn . So now I am definitely going to have to try to knit socks in the round but not 2 at a time learning one at a time will be enough of an adventure for now . I'm glad I have just finished another WIP a Pouffe I had stuck on some needles since las summer .that only leaves me with my farm which is a long term project anyway and a little cardigan oh and a hat forgot about that .So I won't feel guilty about starting another project .Well now I've talked myself into that I'm off to look for a very very easy hopefully sock pattern Between knitting an animal and a sock hope I don't get them muddled up . Hope you all have a lovely day where ever you are


If you take a look at the cometosilver.com site for socks, they have a very good tutorial. They use dpns, but I am sure it is the same principal, but these are top down. Hope I have confused you now, cos I've confused me!!!! Happy knitting.


----------



## Swedenme

Purple Fi that shop is fantastic . All the years I have been going to Whitby I have never seen that place . Although I only started knitting las year so probably gone past it without noticing . To busy getting dragged into fishing tackle shops by kids who want to go fishing or crabbing and buying bait which was the least favourite thing I wanted to do . Hooking smelly fish or squid bits on hooks . So glad I don't have to do that anymore . Just thinking about it makes me shudder Back to wool shop could you possibly let me know where it is so next time I visit I can take a look


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I think the next KAP should be in Robin Hoods Bay, then more UK girls can attend. I just love that area especially Whitby (great fish and chips) and wool shop.


well there you go- Sam wants someone to organise the next one.

The shop looks lovely as well so somewhere to go for yarn.


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Purple Fi that shop is fantastic . All the years I have been going to Whitby I have never seen that place . Although I only started knitting las year so probably gone past it without noticing . To busy getting dragged into fishing tackle shops by kids who want to go fishing or crabbing and buying bait which was the least favourite thing I wanted to do . Hooking smelly fish or squid bits on hooks . So glad I don't have to do that anymore . Just thinking about it makes me shudder Back to wool shop could you possibly let me know where it is so next time I visit I can take a look


It's on the same side as the church, in an old market, not far from the bridge. I'll see if I can find the name. Susan should know as she lives near there.


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> It's on the same side as the church, in an old market, not far from the bridge. I'll see if I can find the name. Susan should know as she lives near there.


ps. Just asked Susan for the name and address :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am glad to see you. I couldn't live without KP :lol:


I could live without the viruses that inevitably seem to come with it, though.


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> It's on the same side as the church, in an old market, not far from the bridge. I'll see if I can find the name. Susan should know as she lives near there.


Thank you I think I know where you mean . I will go and have a look next time I go . Not till the spring or summer though but I will definitely take a look best start saving can't visit and not buy and by the look of your picture I am positive I will want to buy


----------



## darowil

BTW the fires seem to be under control, only about 5% is not under control and in inaccessible areas so not likely to cause problems. The temperature has dropped and rain has fallen inmost of the fire affected areas. A few small fires from lightening but all put out. The emergence that was declared has been lifted as well.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Back again. Just got a return call from Betty. She did go to the doctor. She has a bad sinus infection and is on medication (DH has gotten it for her). Doctor said it would take about 10 days. She said she just feels so dizzy, which is something many of us can relate to when sinus or ear infections are bad. I said a prayer for healing with her and let her know we all were concerned about her. As you know Betty, she apologized for worrying us but I told her there was nothing to apologize for and that we all loved her and were just concerned about her.


Thanks for the update and I hope she is still improving.

Also good to hear that Sam is doing better.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite amazing if one goes back to a year or two ago how so few of us actually are the same old- people definitely come and go in being regulars at Sam's table. There's a few of us, Sam himself, Darowil, me, Gwen, Rookie who go back to 2011 or early 2012 - I guess life gets in the way- emphases and priorities change, and occasionally we are left wondering if the Grim Reaper has taken a toll.
> 
> I joined Dec 2012 so I have now officially past my 2 year mark. Wow, that has gone really fast. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> BTW the fires seem to be under control, only about 5% is not under control and in inaccessible areas so not likely to cause problems. The temperature has dropped and rain has fallen inmost of the fire affected areas. A few small fires from lightening but all put out. The emergence that was declared has been lifted as well.


That is very good news . So does that mean that if people were evacuated they can go back to there homes now or do they have to wait longer ?


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> BTW the fires seem to be under control, only about 5% is not under control and in inaccessible areas so not likely to cause problems. The temperature has dropped and rain has fallen inmost of the fire affected areas. A few small fires from lightening but all put out. The emergence that was declared has been lifted as well.


Good to hear! 

Am up to page 62. Today was 35c and VERY humid, unusual for us we usually have dry heat. But we are down to 24c now at 10.30pm and have some good rain and quite a bit of lightening and thunder. Tomorrow we are expected to have a lot of rain. Bedtime for me.


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I think I know where you mean . I will go and have a look next time I go . Not till the spring or summer though but I will definitely take a look best start saving can't visit and not buy and by the look of your picture I am positive I will want to buy


The lady that runs it is lovely.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> That is very good news . So does that mean that if people were evacuated they can go back to there homes now or do they have to wait longer ?


Most people whose homes are OK are back in, although not everyone. And today efforts were hampered by the rain making hte affected roads too slippery to use in some places. But over 30 people have lost their homes.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> Am up to page 62. Today was 35c and VERY humid, unusual for us we usually have dry heat. But we are down to 24c now at 10.30pm and have some good rain and quite a bit of lightening and thunder. Tomorrow we are expected to have a lot of rain. Bedtime for me.


Try 42 (108F) and very humid. 24.5 now and still very humid. Some areas have had a lot of rain but we haven't had much. We are meant to have a fair bit over the next 3 or 4 days as well. 32 (90) tomorrow and then only 22 (71) Friday!

Heading off to bed now- don't know when I will be back. May be around for some of tomorrow but the confrence starts tomorrow so have some things to do for that. And it is the Adelaide KP catchup tomorrow so if I have any spare time would like to drop in. So I may not be back till Sunday- but should find some time just to pop in.


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I go I do need to ask for prayer for my newly married daughter. I don't want to go into great lengths but some serious issues have reared their ugly head.
> 
> EDIT: Just got email from DD and she wants me to go to Al-anon meeting with her Monday. Praise God. Prayers from you guys still appreciated.


Gwen I am so sorry for what daughter and kids going through with SIL i will keep them in my thoughts and hope for a good outcome (((((hugs))))


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a very quick hello. I've (with the help of Alan and Sandi (AZ Sticks)) got the screen mostly stabilised- at one point when in KP it was going crazy. Still getting annoying pop-up ads, but controllable- the Program is running a scan as I type. The only really new thing around here is that the pain has shifted to centre back- and is pretty debilitating. I am going to have to accept more help when it is offered. I think I over did it getting the rubbish down to the road this morning.
> Love to all, hugs where needed.


Julie do you have a firewall programme installed? if not look for a free one
look on download.com or cnet


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Your Aunty is very lucky . Robin Hoods bay is a very beautiful place . My husband would love to live either there or Whitby which isn't to far away from there . He always says if we ever win the lottery that's were he dreams of moving to . My reply is that we will have to buy 2 houses then one for him and one for me because in my dream I see an island in the Indian Ocean and me in a hammock knitting 😄


----------



## agnescr

darowil said:


> BTW the fires seem to be under control, only about 5% is not under control and in inaccessible areas so not likely to cause problems. The temperature has dropped and rain has fallen inmost of the fire affected areas. A few small fires from lightening but all put out. The emergence that was declared has been lifted as well.


great news.....nice to hear something positive for a change with all the health and emotional issues arising at the moment


----------



## agnescr

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite amazing if one goes back to a year or two ago how so few of us actually are the same old- people definitely come and go in being regulars at Sam's table. There's a few of us, Sam himself, Darowil, me, Gwen, Rookie who go back to 2011 or early 2012 - I guess life gets in the way- emphases and priorities change, and occasionally we are left wondering if the Grim Reaper has taken a toll.
> 
> I joined Dec 2012 so I have now officially past my 2 year mark. Wow, that has gone really fast. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> have been back through my posts but still cant find when I joined though Martin was still posting then
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulldog

Well my darlings, I have been up all night. Just couldnt sleep. Still have headache but sinus drainage is not green anymore. The cough is a bugger and I just dont feel good yet. This is taking its dear time. Margaret, I dont know where the wheezing is coming from but feels like my throat. I have never felt it in my chest. I am watching it all and I expect if it is not much better by next week Jim will forcefully take me to MEA (much better than our emergency room here). I am so tired of it all.
I was horrified to see that Sam was in the hospital, Shirley has been in the hospital with kidney infection, Caren has been sick with chest cold, Jeanette and DH are sick, Noni has had bronchitis, Bonnie and her DH are sick as well as Joy. I sure pray we all get it all over with the first of the year.
Daralene and Sonja, I am doing toe up magic loop . Margarets workshop for this is # 13. I am not sure of the number for two socks on two circulars. A long time ago I went to Amazon and ordered DVDs on knitting two socks on two circulars by Nina Galati (not sure of spelling) but she recommended using two different sock yarns. I hate Kitchener stitch, so that is why I went to Margarets workshop to learn toe up. After I got both toes made on two magic loops, I switched to my 12 circular for the foot. They are going to be paternal as I could not get them to match. I would have to waste so much thread. I have trouble dividing my hanks. I wind it into one big ball (after I weigh it) I weigh it again, then I sit the wound ball on the scales and rewind it, watching to see when I am at the halfway point. I only had 90 grams. I ended up with a 48.5 ball and a 49 gram ball. I dont know if I should invest in another scale or not. The numbers jump all over the place. Two different needlesone metal and one steel or two different cords or tips would be good. My DVD suggested a 24 as does Cat Bordhi.
I found a toe up dvd on you tube by blooming knitter as she has pretty much the same sock pattern at Margaret and watched her. I love the way Margaret measures with her hand. A wonderful tip. I have sent her so many emails and PMs of questions and she has always been so nice and helpful.
Gwen, you glove is beautiful. I just love the color and I like working with the fingering yarn for mitts. I have your DD, SIL, and families on my prayer list and an lifting them up that God will intervene and SIL will realize this is a disease he needs help with. You cannot do it on your own.
Lady Beckett (Judi),Shepherd, Grandma Sherry, Granny 2005, Swedendme (Sonja), Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you. Sonja, dear heart, DH and Son are both on the prayer warriors lips. Praying for good report from heart Dr with good prognosis. Dont worry about long posts. I think I am the queen of that and they havent booted me yet.
Mary Jo, we had the same thing happen to us with one of our credit cards. It is heartbreaking to go through. My sister had her identity stolen on the internest and went through a horrible time getting all that straight. So sad we work so hard and crooks just walk right in and steal everything from us.
Bonnie, I have done the Broomstick lace it is simple but awkward with the big needle to crochet over. I am so glad you got DH to the Dr. I dont know who has the best sense of humor him or you
Tami, think I saw where you DH has given in to be seen by the Dr. I loved the pics of the grandkids.. Arriana has the prettiest little eyes and the cutest brother I bet will be her protector. Those pictures of you were great. I am so sorry about your Mom. My Mom was transported by ambulance to Vicksburg following her massive stroke. No one knows how long she was on the floor before the neighbors called me for permission to break in to see about her. Irreparable damage was done to her kidneys and I was told it was just a matter of time. They put my poor mom through all this rehab that she was not able to do and one day out of the blue just told me she would have to be discharged as her money had run out. It is fortunate that I know so many medical people as I worked with them The social worker came to me and got hospice lined up and called medical supplies here. I also worked with the owner and he had Moms room set up and ready when we got home with her. Your DB is going to have to find an aide or sitter who will be able to keep her diaper changed as any type assistance is only for about an hour a day. They do not take care of all the baths either. I took care of most of Moms personal care. I had to be with her at all times and she had hallucinations like crazy. It is not easy.I had to have back surgery with rod insertion afterward but would do it all again for her. Your brother is limited in that he is a man and will not be able to meet the personal needs. When one is tied there all day and night with no relief, it will wear you out. You and yours will certainly be in my prayers as you are facing a big valley for sure.
Katy Nora, sweetie, I am so sorry you are suffering from depression. I battle with it myself and can tell you my lifesaver is reading from the word daily, having a good relationship with my maker and being able to talk to Him about anything, getting out of four walls whenever possible, and staying busy. You are in my heart and prayers will be lifted for comfort and peace for you. joy cometh in the morning. You have a wedding to prepare for and go to. Wont that be a wonderful trip to look forward to? I am so sorry you were treated so rudely at Starbucks. The younger generation is not taught to respect the older generation as we were.
Josephine, I loved the precious picture of you GS and GD. They are adorable. You and Londy find the neatest yarn shops! I loved Tunisian crochet but now crochet just hurts my shoulder and arm so badly.
Heather, I am so very sorry you have such worrisome medical issues. I pray that things will look up for you as for Katy Nora. You are not alone. We are here and we care. Prayer Warriors will add you to their list. One day at a time, darling.
Camacho, where is your new house. I would love to see Maine. I think of Murder She Wrote when I think of Maine.
Pearlone, it is going to be like Heaven to be in a new home with new furniture. Wish I had a ship coming in.
Kate, I laughed and coughed reading of your shower episode. You be careful. We already have one break and you make yourself sit and let Grandpa take care of Luke. He will have so much more appreciation of you when this is all over.
Aran, your poem was just beautiful and such a testament for your friend. Iwis we lived in a world that was not so judgemental and loved one for their heart and not outward appearance, color, or money but for their soul. 
Joyce, glad to hear Molly got a good report. Send your Sister my way. Jim keeps the pantry straight but time to organize kitchen cabinets again and closets and drawers.
Joy, I hear your heart and so understand your concerns but God had a plan before our Tim ever entered this world and I cling to that for his future. We never cease to pray for him and Matthew, our special children here.Dale Rogers wrote a book years ago called Angels Unawares about her little Down Syndrome daughter. They are Angels. They are loved.
Guess I will try and post more tomorrow as my puter is not wanting to type right. 
I will see you soon with my new mug (from Angie) of coffee.I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> Well my darlings, I have been up all night. Just couldnt sleep. Still have headache but sinus drainage is not green anymore. The cough is a bugger and I just dont feel good yet. This is taking its dear time. Margaret, I dont know where the wheezing is coming from but feels like my throat. I have never felt it in my chest. I am watching it all and I expect if it is not much better by next week Jim will forcefully take me to MEA (much better than our emergency room here). I am so tired of it all.
> I have trouble dividing my hanks. I wind it into one big ball (after I weigh it) I weigh it again, then I sit the wound ball on the scales and rewind it, watching to see when I am at the halfway point. I only had 90 grams. I ended up with a 48.5 ball and a 49 gram ball. I dont know if I should invest in another scale or not. The numbers jump all over the place. T/quote]
> 
> Hi Betty hope you feel better soon- the wheezing is a concern and may be why you are coughing. But then your sinus' are probably draining which make you cough. I assume when you saw the doctor s/he listened to your chest?
> Are the sclaes battery operated? Mine does this when it is time to change the battery. Other than changing the battery if it is battery operated I wouldn't worry about replacing it- you are unlikely to need to be really accurate. An dif you do then you will need the right type of scales that are extra sensitive.
> 
> And now I am really off to bed.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a very snowed in Great Bend, where it is currently -12.7c/9f at 08:04. The weather last night was frightful, could not see to drive at all. One of Michael's friends ended up spending the night. School has been canceled much to the teens delight. Anyone in the areas that got hit by this snow I hope all are safe, warm and dry. 

Today's coffee. 

Hugs for everyone! Healing energy going out to those in need, may you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very snowed in Great Bend, where it is currently -12.7c/9f at 08:04. The weather last night was frightful, could not see to drive at all. One of Michael's friends ended up spending the night. School has been canceled much to the teens delight. Anyone in the areas that got hit by this snow I hope all are safe, warm and dry.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Hugs for everyone! Healing energy going out to those in need, may you have a speedy recovery.


Morning Caren, Thank goodness we didn't get hit as badly as you did as DH had to go to the airport and made it with no trouble. He's in the air on his way to hopefully, sunny and warmer San Diego. We got some snow but he had no trouble. You really got socked in. Glad all are safe.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bulldog.
Josephine said:


> Hi Betty, so sorry you are still not well. Are you sure you shouldn't go to the doctors now as this has been going on a while.
> 
> I found that tunisian crochet doesn't hurt my shoulder as much as the normal crochet, but that's probably because I am concerntrating so hard on the tunisian crochet that I forget everything else. I start my pain management course today and I shall take my knitting with me as it is the best therapy I know. I'll probably get thrown out!!!
> Please take care of yourself, sending you a million healing hugs. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very snowed in Great Bend, where it is currently -12.7c/9f at 08:04. The weather last night was frightful, could not see to drive at all. One of Michael's friends ended up spending the night. School has been canceled much to the teens delight. Anyone in the areas that got hit by this snow I hope all are safe, warm and dry.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Hugs for everyone! Healing energy going out to those in need, may you have a speedy recovery.


Hi Caren, just having my after lunch coffee. Stay in and keep warm. xx


----------



## Normaedern

Caren that looks really something. Stay safe :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is some deeeeeeep snow. Loved your coffee; what a way to cool it down...LOL. The hobbit house is almost completely hidden!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very snowed in Great Bend, where it is currently -12.7c/9f at 08:04. The weather last night was frightful, could not see to drive at all. One of Michael's friends ended up spending the night. School has been canceled much to the teens delight. Anyone in the areas that got hit by this snow I hope all are safe, warm and dry.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Hugs for everyone! Healing energy going out to those in need, may you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Morning Caren, Thank goodness we didn't get hit as badly as you did as DH had to go to the airport and made it with no trouble. He's in the air on his way to hopefully, sunny and warmer San Diego. We got some snow but he had no trouble. You really got socked in. Glad all are safe.


Good morning Darlene! Glad your DH made it to the airport safely. :thumbup: I was glad my bunch was safe and sound before it got really bad. Michael wanted me to go out in in. I had him clean the truck off, we got about maybe 50 yards. He realized it was impossible to see. I will take photos of where we stopped to turn around. Hopefully he learned I do know what I'm talking about. He knows I can drive our road with my eye closed and stay in the middle.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Betty, so sorry you are still not well. Are you sure you shouldn't go to the doctors now as this has been going on a while.
> 
> I found that tunisian crochet doesn't hurt my shoulder as much as the normal crochet, but that's probably because I am concerntrating so hard on the tunisian crochet that I forget everything else. I start my pain management course today and I shall take my knitting with me as it is the best therapy I know. I'll probably get thrown out!!!
> Please take care of yourself, sending you a million healing hugs. xxxx


Purple, Hope all goes well with the pain management course. I can only say that the cold laser has made a tremendous difference in my pain in every way. It stimulates the mitochondria of the cell and helps the body to heal itself. I am doing all I can nutritionally to make a difference and this is giving me the boost I need. Has gotten rid of carpal tunnel pain, arthritis pain and can now do stairs every day, migraines gone from 14 days a month down to a few days, fibromyalgia so much less and muscles are smoothing out and less painful. I would love to learn any tips you get at the pain management course and hope someday you can have access to cold laser. I wonder if insurance would cover it over there? It doesn't here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Darlene! Glad your DH made it to the airport safely. :thumbup: I was glad my bunch was safe and sound before it got really bad. Michael wanted me to go out in in. I had him clean the truck off, we got about maybe 50 yards. He realized it was impossible to see. I will take photos of where we stopped to turn around. Hopefully he learned I do know what I'm talking about. He knows I can drive our road with my eye closed and stay in the middle.


So glad your decision was to remain safe and always good for sons to know that MOM is right. :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I've got to get up and go to water exercise in the morning. I do enjoy it but must admit it is so difficult for me to make myself go. Monday was a killer day there for me after a 2 week absence due to no classes during winter break. My hips still ache...LOL....more reason I should go I know....need to work those joints. Anyway, I'm signing off and heading to bed.
> 
> Before I go I do need to ask for prayer for my newly married daughter. I don't want to go into great lengths but some serious issues have reared their ugly head. I'll ;try to be brief. DD knew that SIL was a recovering alcoholic. DD had NEVER see him "off the wagon. He even went to rehab many, many years ago. Right before the wedding he lost his job and has had difficulty finding one. He is very intelligent but times are still kind of tough; has 2 college degrees. Anyway this issue has pushed him WAY off the wagon. His mom (also a recovering alcoholic) has rallied to my Dd's side but DD REALLY didn't realize how bad such an episode could be. Won't go into more but to say DD is so distressed and sad; doesn't know if she can continue like the past few weeks much more. My heart is absolutely breaking for her and the kids. Yes, we still accept and love SIL but he MUST get help and has told his mom he wants to "handle it on his own" which I'm afraid isn't going to be possible. I have directed DD to al-anon for guidance and support but don't know if she will go. Just writing this tears are running down my face. Please please pray for my SIL, my DD and her children. This is just devastating for all. I truly believe that prayer will help and ask for your support. She love him. The kids love him. But he is NOT the same man she has dated for 2 years. Can't say anymore; too upset. Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Just got email from DD and she wants me to go to Al-anon meeting with her Monday. Praise God. Prayers from you guys still appreciated.


Gwen, Just saw this and my heart is breaking for you and your DD. I wish I still had my Al-Anon book as I would send it to you, but I just gave it away last week. Your DD absolutely needs the support of a group like this. Just heartbreaking and of course we will support you in any way we can. Big Big Hugs and you know you are not alone on here, but the support Al Anon can give is wonderful. Love and prayers.


----------



## martina

My Post has just vanished so I will say that Gwen and family and all with problems are in my prayers. Hopefully my sister will be home in a few days and I will hear about my new place soon. Till then I am here cat sitting and waiting for news. Take care all. Please keep my sister in your prayers .


----------



## pearlone

Morning from a sunny but cool Florida. Weatherman says tonight will have a freeze, temps will drop into the 30'. Feel so sorry for the farmers and their crops. Know they will be up all night saving their crops. Nothing much going on today. Tomorrow DH and I meet with the specialist about next week's surgery. His surgeon in Pittsburgh doesn;t want DH to have it down. His approach is just do enough and hope the Ca doesn't come back. Will ask lots of questions and then make decisions.

Hope all who are caught in this very cold weather stay in and keep warm and hydrated.Love the snowy pics but so glad I am not there.Wouldn't be moving. Joints would freeze up on me.

Sending prayers for all those who are in pain, sorrow or just need a lift in spirit. Love to all. Purly


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a very quick hello. I've (with the help of Alan and Sandi (AZ Sticks)) got the screen mostly stabilised- at one point when in KP it was going crazy. Still getting annoying pop-up ads, but controllable- the Program is running a scan as I type. The only really new thing around here is that the pain has shifted to centre back- and is pretty debilitating. I am going to have to accept more help when it is offered. I think I over did it getting the rubbish down to the road this morning.
> Love to all, hugs where needed.


Glad you are back on. It helps to use Adblock on here.

So sorry to hear about your back. My move to Germany had me unable to walk when I finished, so do be careful. Yet the work needs to be done, so it is a dilemma. One thing a chiropractor told me is that alternating hot and cold is best. Start with cold first to cut down on the inflammation and then later use heat. The heat should be moist heat to penetrate. Use it for 10 min., then alternate to cold again. Of course then, you need to find the time to do this. If you do have help, fill the bags and let them do the moving for you. Especially with the back now acting up. Just hoping that when you finally get in your new place you are in physical condition to enjoy it. Gentle Hugs.


----------



## nittergma

I got on to say my computer is down and saw your post gwen. My heart goes out to you as well. I know what it is like to have someone struggling with alcohl. Know my prayers are with you! 

Caren its good to hear from you! 
This netbook I'm writing on will Really make it hard to keep up! 

Everyone in this cold weather Stqy safe!! Love you all! 

Anyone heard from ARan lately?


----------



## Cashmeregma

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny but cool Florida. Weatherman says tonight will have a freeze, temps will drop into the 30'. Feel so sorry for the farmers and their crops. Know they will be up all night saving their crops. Nothing much going on today. Tomorrow DH and I meet with the specialist about next week's surgery. His surgeon in Pittsburgh doesn;t want DH to have it down. His approach is just do enough and hope the Ca doesn't come back. Will ask lots of questions and then make decisions.
> 
> Hope all who are caught in this very cold weather stay in and keep warm and hydrated.Love the snowy pics but so glad I am not there.Wouldn't be moving. Joints would freeze up on me.
> 
> Sending prayers for all those who are in pain, sorrow or just need a lift in spirit. Love to all. Purly


Pearl, does this mean your DH has cancer? Good that you will ask questions and then make decisions. I know you were both just sick with the flu and not a fun place to be and that you have been facing this surgery. May you be blessed with the wisdom to make the right decisions. You know we are all behind you and beside you.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Julie do you have a firewall programme installed? if not look for a free one
> look on download.com or cnet


Thanks, Agnes, I thought Windows 7 had a built it Firewall- is it one of those that works best with only one program installed? What I achieved yesterday with Alan's help is a lot better than what was happening!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Agnes, I thought Windows 7 had a built it Firewall- is it one of those that works best with only one program installed? What I achieved yesterday with Alan's help is a lot better than what was happening!


How wonderful that they were able to help you. How is he feeling and AZ too?


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Morning Caren, Thank goodness we didn't get hit as badly as you did as DH had to go to the airport and made it with no trouble. He's in the air on his way to hopefully, sunny and warmer San Diego. We got some snow but he had no trouble. You really got socked in. Glad all are safe.


Can't imagine San Diego being other than hot!!!!! Hope DH contacts you soon with safe arrival!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad you are back on. It helps to use Adblock on here.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your back. My move to Germany had me unable to walk when I finished, so do be careful. Yet the work needs to be done, so it is a dilemma. One thing a chiropractor told me is that alternating hot and cold is best. Start with cold first to cut down on the inflammation and then later use heat. The heat should be moist heat to penetrate. Use it for 10 min., then alternate to cold again. Of course then, you need to find the time to do this. If you do have help, fill the bags and let them do the moving for you. Especially with the back now acting up. Just hoping that when you finally get in your new place you are in physical condition to enjoy it. Gentle Hugs.


I am determined that I will be as fit as possible- I need to get more time in on the exercycle- but my weight continues to come down- so that must help.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> How wonderful that they were able to help you. How is he feeling and AZ too?


Alan has moments- but all in all is I gather very much better- Sandi is busy being there for him- and they have a small kitten that adopted them.


----------



## jknappva

Just a quick note. Our modem quit last night so I'm on the public computer for our apartment residents. Have no idea when I'll be back but hope it will be by the end of the day or tomorrow.
Love to everyone and blessings on those in pain or hurting.
JuneK


----------



## gottastch

Hello everyone! The fast-paced Christmas holidays are behind us again and we are into a new year. I have finally come up for air  I've been knitting away and sorting through some of my things as I have decided that one person just can't craft in every area. With the coming of BJ (Baby Johnson) in April, this soon-to-be-grandma has got to get her act together!! 

Today, as I sit here typing, most of the schools around me are closed. Air temperature is -8 degrees F. but the windchill is between -35 and -40 degrees F...way to cold for little ones to be out and about. Dear husband's car doesn't like the cold either. His one headlight started blinking on the way home last night. It is too cold to do any type of work in the garage requiring any finger dexterity, so he took the other car to work today. Black ice is a worry when the car exhaust freezes immediately onto the roadways. I'm very happy to be tucked in here, safe and warm!!! 

I'm working on a teddy bear (out of my head) for the grandson. Dear son had a beloved bear that he carried everywhere. I'm trying to recreate it from photos. So far so good but it has gotten way too big  It might just end up being my proto-type and I will try again with much smaller needles to make a denser fabric. In the meantime, I spun up some Shetland X Icelandic wool. I wanted it to be a sock weight but in the end "it" decided it wanted to be more of a DK or sport weight yarn. I think I will have enough to make ankle socks for wearing around the house. I have a sock on my needles right now too yet that was a free pattern on Ravelry.com called Skyp stitch sock or something like that. The stitch pattern is interesting but I couldn't work on it when I went to my knitting group on Monday because I kept forgetting when to do the stitching among all the chatting back and forth - hahahaha! After I got home, I fixed my errors and made the heel flap (top down sock pattern) and turned the heel. Time to get it done and make the mate before I forget what I'm doing. But then there are more patterns to look through for what I might want to make for BJ  

I also ran across a recipe to make some soap that uses beer that you let go flat and then freeze...just use it in place of the water in a normal recipe. You supposedly can use milk in place of the water too but it needs to be well chilled or even a little slushy so when you add the lye it won't scorch the milk...we will see. I dug out my little 8-bar test mold that dear husband and I made. I weighed out the beer last night but there are still plenty of bubbles so this might have to wait until tomorrow, so the beer goes completely flat (so it won't fizz up once the lye is added). I found a soap calculator on-line too that makes things ever so much easier. I don't mind doing the calculations with the calculator but any less chance for error is okay in my book. It also tells you other things like how hard the bar will be, creaminess, sudsing ability, all on a number scale...kind of fun to play with the amounts of the oils and see if those numbers change. It figures the lye and water for you with each change...such a wonderful thing!

How have you all been? I've missed you all! I see Sam is back at the "spa" - hopefully for not too long!! What else has been happening? Send me a PM if you don't want to recount things publicly. I will try hard to be more engaged here. 

Dear daughter-in-law has only 13 more weeks to go (according to her due date, which we all know could be 2 weeks one side or the other of said projected date). She is just glowing and I think dear son is starting to get a little nervous. Now that she is clearly showing and getting bigger, he realizes that this just isn't something happening in the future...it is happening in the "near" future  I think he will be a good daddy, which makes me smile 

Love to all...any good patterns floating around that I need to add to my ever-growing stash? XOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! The fast-paced Christmas holidays are behind us again and we are into a new year. I have finally come up for air  I've been knitting away and sorting through some of my things as I have decided that one person just can't craft in every area. With the coming of BJ (Baby Johnson) in April, this soon-to-be-grandma has got to get her act together!!
> 
> Today, as I sit here typing, most of the schools around me are closed. Air temperature is -8 degrees F. but the windchill is between -35 and -40 degrees F...way to cold for little ones to be out and about. Dear husband's car doesn't like the cold either. His one headlight started blinking on the way home last night. It is too cold to do any type of work in the garage requiring any finger dexterity, so he took the other car to work today. Black ice is a worry when the car exhaust freezes immediately onto the roadways. I'm very happy to be tucked in here, safe and warm!!!
> 
> I'm working on a teddy bear (out of my head) for the grandson. Dear son had a beloved bear that he carried everywhere. I'm trying to recreate it from photos. So far so good but it has gotten way too big  It might just end up being my proto-type and I will try again with much smaller needles to make a denser fabric. In the meantime, I spun up some Shetland X Icelandic wool. I wanted it to be a sock weight but in the end "it" decided it wanted to be more of a DK or sport weight yarn. I think I will have enough to make ankle socks for wearing around the house. I have a sock on my needles right now too yet that was a free pattern on Ravelry.com called Skyp stitch sock or something like that. The stitch pattern is interesting but I couldn't work on it when I went to my knitting group on Monday because I kept forgetting when to do the stitching among all the chatting back and forth - hahahaha! After I got home, I fixed my errors and made the heel flap (top down sock pattern) and turned the heel. Time to get it done and make the mate before I forget what I'm doing. But then there are more patterns to look through for what I might want to make for BJ
> 
> I also ran across a recipe to make some soap that uses beer that you let go flat and then freeze...just use it in place of the water in a normal recipe. You supposedly can use milk in place of the water too but it needs to be well chilled or even a little slushy so when you add the lye it won't scorch the milk...we will see. I dug out my little 8-bar test mold that dear husband and I made. I weighed out the beer last night but there are still plenty of bubbles so this might have to wait until tomorrow, so the beer goes completely flat (so it won't essential fizz up once the lye is added). I found a soap calculator on-line too that makes things ever so much easier. I don't mind doing the calculations with the calculator but any less chance for error is okay in my book. It also tells you other things like how hard the bar will be, creaminess, sudsing ability, all on a number scale...kind of fun to play with the amounts of the oils and see if those numbers change. It figures the lye and water for you with each change...such a wonderful thing!
> 
> How have you all been? I've missed you all! I see Sam is back at the "spa" - hopefully for not too long!! What else has been happening? Send me a PM if you don't want to recount things publicly. I will try hard to be more engaged here.
> 
> Dear daughter-in-law has only 13 more weeks to go (according to her due date, which we all know could be 2 weeks one side or the other of said projected date). She is just glowing and I think dear son is starting to get a little nervous. Now that she is clearly showing and getting bigger, he realizes that this just isn't something happening in the future...it is happening in the "near" future  I think he will be a good daddy, which makes me smile
> 
> Love to all...any good patterns floating around that I need to add to my ever-growing stash? XOXOXOXOXOXO


Lovely to hear from you Kathy! I must get back to bed! BTW I am packing up for an enforced move.


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to hear from you Kathy! I must get back to bed! BTW I am packing up for an enforced move.


OMG, Julie, that is a BIG job. Are you moving closer to Bronwen?


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, just having my after lunch coffee. Stay in and keep warm. xx


Hello Josephine! Will be staying in as mch as possible today. Vehicles have been moved area has been ploughed now to put everything back. I think it is cookie baking day


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Agnes, I thought Windows 7 had a built it Firewall- is it one of those that works best with only one program installed? What I achieved yesterday with Alan's help is a lot better than what was happening!


if you have that Julie make sure it is on....dont understand how you keep being attacked by viruses on KP,maybe some links you use?must be something you are opening. other than that download another firewall and disable windows fire wall, add adblockplus and check that it is updated regulary


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. Had a good swim yesterday, although the water felt a bit chilly. I started knitting a lamb last night using a very curly yarn which is impossible to unpick, but the good thing is the mistakes don't show.
> 
> I start my pain management course this afternoon. Do you think they will mind if I knit? I'll take some with me anyway.
> 
> Gwen, ghinking of you and your DDs family.
> 
> Healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


Good luck with the pain management course. Hope all goes well. xx


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Now that I'm sure would do you the world of good.
> You could always come down here- you will get plenty of warmth here and beach not far away if you really want to cook yourself on a 100+ day (108 today)


I love the warm weather and sunshine but I think 108 would be a bit too much even for me!


----------



## Pup lover

School cancelled today do I have spent the morning blocking my dinner at the Eiffel tower shawl. Was not easy. Hope it turns out ok


----------



## Pup lover

School cancelled today do I have spent the morning blocking my dinner at the Eiffel tower shawl. Was not easy. Hope it turns out ok


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Caren that looks really something. Stay safe :thumbup:


It is lots if fun when dressed properly. I will be staying indoors for a few more days. Once the roads have been ploughed things will get back to normal.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> That is some deeeeeeep snow. Loved your coffee; what a way to cool it down...LOL. The hobbit house is almost completely hidden!


I wanted a different effect for the coffee. I have seen it much deeper than this. it was about 1 1/3 meters high. Was a challenge to keep the snow away from the door. Yes the hobbit house is usually how I judge how deep the snow is. In front of the hobbit house is my Packard can barely see it. :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very snowed in Great Bend, where it is currently -12.7c/9f at 08:04. The weather last night was frightful, could not see to drive at all. One of Michael's friends ended up spending the night. School has been canceled much to the teens delight. Anyone in the areas that got hit by this snow I hope all are safe, warm and dry.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Hugs for everyone! Healing energy going out to those in need, may you have a speedy recovery.


Oh my! That's alot of snow Caren. Stay home and stay warm, drink more coffee! Take care.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> School cancelled today do I have spent the morning blocking my dinner at the Eiffel tower shawl. Was not easy. Hope it turns out ok


School cancelled here too. Love your shawl, the colour makes it look as if you are spinning around.


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> OMG, Julie, that is a BIG job. Are you moving closer to Bronwen?


Hello stranger good to see you back!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

NanaCaren said:


> Hello stranger good to see you back!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Caren!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad your decision was to remain safe and always good for sons to know that MOM is right. :wink: :lol: :lol:


I knew Michael would not want to be out in a whiteout, once he saw how bad it was. Yes he needs to know Mum is right :wink: :lol:


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Just a quick note. Our modem quit last night so I'm on the public computer for our apartment residents. Have no idea when I'll be back but hope it will be by the end of the day or tomorrow.
> Love to everyone and blessings on those in pain or hurting.
> JuneK


Sorry to hear your modem is giving trouble, but how handy to have a public computer that you can fall back on. Hope yours is up and running before too long.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I've married his brother....he offered to help me feel better by getting out of my hair by going to the All Canada Fishing Show not far from us.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I go I do need to ask for prayer for my newly married daughter. I don't want to go into great lengths but some serious issues have reared their ugly head. I'll ;try to be brief. DD knew that SIL was a recovering alcoholic. EDIT: Just got email from DD and she wants me to go to Al-anon meeting with her Monday. Praise God. Prayers from you guys still appreciated.


Prayers coming your way for a good resolution-- I am friends with a couple recovered alcoholics and it is possible if he will just get the help. Big hugs to you and daughter and those precious GKs.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to tell you what an interesting man I married.
> today I told him since we have had this cold/flu thing for so long maybe we need to go to the beach & get some sun. He offered to take me to Jumbo Beach (30 miles north of us) to go ice fishing. What a man! :roll: :roll:


Oh, am howling! What a guy! LOL


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> My doctor has told me l should be outdoors for at least 20 minutes everyday, whatever the weather, as it helps the body and the mind.


While I totally agree with your Dr in principle, I am not going out when the high is 10 F with a strong north wind. I did promise my girls that I wouldn't go out in weather like this as we all had read that elderly should not be out in it. This year 15F is my limit.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> While I totally agree with your Dr in principle, I am not going out when the high is 10 F with a strong north wind. I did promise my girls that I wouldn't go out in weather like this as we all had read that elderly should not be out in it. This year 15F is my limit.


If I did that, I'm afraid I would be housebound most of the winter.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Purple, I hope you find the pain management clinic helpful. I don't see why you can't knit while listening to them, just might get a few funny looks.
Daralene, glad your DH made it safely to the airport despite the snow, I'm sure he will enjoy the warmth of the west coast, too bad you didn't go too.
Caren, you really got dumped on, good thing you done have to be out & about.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> if you have that Julie make sure it is on....dont understand how you keep being attacked by viruses on KP,maybe some links you use?must be something you are opening. other than that download another firewall and disable windows fire wall, add adblockplus and check that it is updated regulary


If Windows 7 has a firewall, it must not be too good as my guru recommended I add one and I did. I don't think he would have recommended one if it was not needed. Consumer Reports says some of the free ones are as good as purchased ones but best to get one that automatically updates.


----------



## Normaedern

Pup lover said:


> School cancelled today do I have spent the morning blocking my dinner at the Eiffel tower shawl. Was not easy. Hope it turns out ok


Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Just a quick note from Kansas. Sunshine and windy with 7F-- they cancelled school, Sr Center, etc. Just as well, I was NOT going out except around noon I will get to garage so I can check on outside cat. He has plenty of water and dry food and clean pans (I worked yesterday!) so he should be OK but canned food is easier for the poor old boy to eat. Then tomorrow I will feed him, get car out and go to Center and then my massage, which we changed to tomorrow. Today I've got a few more things from the credit card problem to deal with and then KNIT. DGS#1's bear cowl is progressing nicely, needs about 6 more inches on hood part, I think. Lace shawl is doing nicely, one more round of pattern followed by 3 stockinette rows, then it is pattern alt with purl for about 40 rows. It helps my Arthur hands to alt between the very large cowl needles and the fairly small shawl needles. All stay warm (or cool if Down Under).


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Yes, lace and absolutely anything else. X


I've started some notes and for supplies I have:

Blank canvas options:
Tunisian Crochet afghan stitch rectangle
Mesh bag 
Burlap
Cross-stitch fabric
Plastic grids

Crafting Items:
Crochet flowers, leaves, appliques
Felt flowers, leaves, appliques
Needle felted birds, animals, people, fruit
Knitted flowers, leaves, appliques
Buttons
Crochet cotton
Yarn
Grommets
Beads
Lace

This is getting seriously like a book outline---want to collaborate?


----------



## RookieRetiree

busyworkerbee said:


> Yesterday was a quiet day, with both DM and DSF at home. I managed to finish a charity shawl.
> 
> Today, great progress on earring stock for market and etsy store. Once I have more made, I will put some on etsy.


You can show them here as well!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> My doctor has told me l should be outdoors for at least 20 minutes everyday, whatever the weather, as it helps the body and the mind.


And, not to mention the Vitamin D from sunshine -- I think being outside resets our circadian and sleep clocks. I just wish it wasn't -1F outside or I'd take that advice too. I'm feeling a little better (of course, that's what happens when I've finally decided to call the Dr.)


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> I think the next KAP should be in Robin Hoods Bay, then more UK girls can attend. I just love that area especially Whitby (great fish and chips) and wool shop.


I see you holding the bag(s) of purchases. I agree with you that we should have a meet up there.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Don't know whether to say good morning today as it's not very pleasant outside very windy , definitely cold and looks like rain .Evan Mishka(dog) wasn't to sure as she all but marched me round the farm and lake I often wonder if I could just open the door and she could walk her self .she knows exactly were to go and when to turn and definitely doesn't like to stray off route . If you go a different way she tries to put the brakes on and just drops to the floor . I have given many a dog walker a good laugh as I try to reason with a very large stubborn dog . But once I use my Sergeant majors voice she knows who's boss and moves . I got a lovely surprise yesterday when I got home from the hospital there was a parcel waiting for me . A fellow KPer had not only sent me some circular needles as she knew I was learning to knit in the round and having trouble getting hold of circular needles but she also very generously sent me some gorgeous lovely sock yarn . So now I am definitely going to have to try to knit socks in the round but not 2 at a time learning one at a time will be enough of an adventure for now . I'm glad I have just finished another WIP a Pouffe I had stuck on some needles since las summer .that only leaves me with my farm which is a long term project anyway and a little cardigan oh and a hat forgot about that .So I won't feel guilty about starting another project .Well now I've talked myself into that I'm off to look for a very very easy hopefully sock pattern Between knitting an animal and a sock hope I don't get them muddled up . Hope you all have a lovely day where ever you are


It sounds like you are planning to do your socks using the Magic Loop method -- do you want top down or a toe up pattern? I've collected quite a stash of both types...I think my favorite so far - it's easy and it's appropriate for men or ladies socks --

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skyp-rib-socks

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-skyp-socks


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> BTW the fires seem to be under control, only about 5% is not under control and in inaccessible areas so not likely to cause problems. The temperature has dropped and rain has fallen inmost of the fire affected areas. A few small fires from lightening but all put out. The emergence that was declared has been lifted as well.


That is so good to hear - but I'm sure it's just the immediate danger that has passed and not the ongoing threat of fires starting up again through your hot season.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I've got to get up and go to water exercise in the morning. I do enjoy it but must admit it is so difficult for me to make myself go. Monday was a killer day there for me after a 2 week absence due to no classes during winter break. My hips still ache...LOL....more reason I should go I know....need to work those joints. Anyway, I'm signing off and heading to bed.
> 
> Before I go I do need to ask for prayer for my newly married daughter. I don't want to go into great lengths but some serious issues have reared their ugly head. I'll ;try to be brief. DD knew that SIL was a recovering alcoholic. DD had NEVER see him "off the wagon. He even went to rehab many, many years ago. Right before the wedding he lost his job and has had difficulty finding one. He is very intelligent but times are still kind of tough; has 2 college degrees. Anyway this issue has pushed him WAY off the wagon. His mom (also a recovering alcoholic) has rallied to my Dd's side but DD REALLY didn't realize how bad such an episode could be. Won't go into more but to say DD is so distressed and sad; doesn't know if she can continue like the past few weeks much more. My heart is absolutely breaking for her and the kids. Yes, we still accept and love SIL but he MUST get help and has told his mom he wants to "handle it on his own" which I'm afraid isn't going to be possible. I have directed DD to al-anon for guidance and support but don't know if she will go. Just writing this tears are running down my face. Please please pray for my SIL, my DD and her children. This is just devastating for all. I truly believe that prayer will help and ask for your support. She love him. The kids love him. But he is NOT the same man she has dated for 2 years. Can't say anymore; too upset. Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Just got email from DD and she wants me to go to Al-anon meeting with her Monday. Praise God. Prayers from you guys still appreciated.


Prayers for you and all of them Gwen. Never easy dealing with any kind of addiction, he can beat it again. Pray he can come around to getting help and doing so before it destroys the joy they found with each other.


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to tell you what an interesting man I married.
> today I told him since we have had this cold/flu thing for so long maybe we need to go to the beach & get some sun. He offered to take me to Jumbo Beach (30 miles north of us) to go ice fishing. What a man! :roll: :roll:


Lol. He's a keeper for sure!! :shock: ;-)


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, happy you are back on-line. 
Gottastch, exciting getting ready for first grandchild.
Gwen, glad your daughter has chosen to go to ALANON. Will pray her DH will join AA. How sad this clouds their marriage. 
Betty, do hope you feel better soon. 
Have to run to get ready for Zumba.


----------



## Swedenme

Bulldog said:


> Well my darlings, I have been up all night. Just couldnt sleep. Still have headache but sinus drainage is not green anymore. The cough is a bugger and I just dont feel good yet. This is taking its dear time. Margaret, I dont know where the wheezing is coming from but feels like my throat. I have never felt it in my chest. I am watching it all and I expect if it is not much better by next week Jim will forcefully take me to MEA (much better than our emergency room here). I am so tired of it all.
> I was horrified to see that Sam was in the hospital, Shirley has been in the hospital with kidney infection, Caren has been sick with chest cold, Jeanette and DH are sick, Noni has had bronchitis, Bonnie and her DH are sick as well as Joy. I sure pray we all get it all over with the first of the year.
> Daralene and Sonja, I am doing toe up magic loop . Margarets workshop for this is # 13. I am not sure of the number for two socks on two circulars. A long time ago I went to Amazon and ordered DVDs on knitting two socks on two circulars by Nina Galati (not sure of spelling) but she recommended using two different sock yarns. I hate Kitchener stitch, so that is why I went to Margarets workshop to learn toe up. After I got both toes made on two magic loops, I switched to my 12 circular for the foot. They are going to be paternal as I could not get them to match. I would have to waste so much thread. I have trouble dividing my hanks. I wind it into one big ball (after I weigh it) I weigh it again, then I sit the wound ball on the scales and rewind it, watching to see when I am at the halfway point. I only had 90 grams. I ended up with a 48.5 ball and a 49 gram ball. I dont know if I should invest in another scale or not. The numbers jump all over the place. Two different needlesone metal and one steel or two different cords or tips would be good. My DVD suggested a 24 as does Cat Bordhi.
> I found a toe up dvd on you tube by blooming knitter as she has pretty much the same sock pattern at Margaret and watched her. I love the way Margaret measures with her hand. A wonderful tip. I have sent her so many emails and PMs of questions and she has always been so nice and helpful.
> Gwen, you glove is beautiful. I just love the color and I like working with the fingering yarn for mitts. I have your DD, SIL, and families on my prayer list and an lifting them up that God will intervene and SIL will realize this is a disease he needs help with. You cannot do it on your own.
> Lady Beckett (Judi),Shepherd, Grandma Sherry, Granny 2005, Swedendme (Sonja), Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you. Sonja, dear heart, DH and Son are both on the prayer warriors lips. Praying for good report from heart Dr with good prognosis. Dont worry about long posts. I think I am the queen of that and they havent booted me yet.
> Mary Jo, we had the same thing happen to us with one of our credit cards. It is heartbreaking to go through. My sister had her identity stolen on the internest and went through a horrible time getting all that straight. So sad we work so hard and crooks just walk right in and steal everything from us.
> Bonnie, I have done the Broomstick lace it is simple but awkward with the big needle to crochet over. I am so glad you got DH to the Dr. I dont know who has the best sense of humor him or you
> Tami, think I saw where you DH has given in to be seen by the Dr. I loved the pics of the grandkids.. Arriana has the prettiest little eyes and the cutest brother I bet will be her protector. Those pictures of you were great. I am so sorry about your Mom. My Mom was transported by ambulance to Vicksburg following her massive stroke. No one knows how long she was on the floor before the neighbors called me for permission to break in to see about her. Irreparable damage was done to her kidneys and I was told it was just a matter of time. They put my poor mom through all this rehab that she was not able to do and one day out of the blue just told me she would have to be discharged as her money had run out. It is fortunate that I know so many medical people as I worked with them The social worker came to me and got hospice lined up and called medical supplies here. I also worked with the owner and he had Moms room set up and ready when we got home with her. Your DB is going to have to find an aide or sitter who will be able to keep her diaper changed as any type assistance is only for about an hour a day. They do not take care of all the baths either. I took care of most of Moms personal care. I had to be with her at all times and she had hallucinations like crazy. It is not easy.I had to have back surgery with rod insertion afterward but would do it all again for her. Your brother is limited in that he is a man and will not be able to meet the personal needs. When one is tied there all day and night with no relief, it will wear you out. You and yours will certainly be in my prayers as you are facing a big valley for sure.
> Katy Nora, sweetie, I am so sorry you are suffering from depression. I battle with it myself and can tell you my lifesaver is reading from the word daily, having a good relationship with my maker and being able to talk to Him about anything, getting out of four walls whenever possible, and staying busy. You are in my heart and prayers will be lifted for comfort and peace for you. joy cometh in the morning. You have a wedding to prepare for and go to. Wont that be a wonderful trip to look forward to? I am so sorry you were treated so rudely at Starbucks. The younger generation is not taught to respect the older generation as we were.
> Josephine, I loved the precious picture of you GS and GD. They are adorable. You and Londy find the neatest yarn shops! I loved Tunisian crochet but now crochet just hurts my shoulder and arm so badly.
> Heather, I am so very sorry you have such worrisome medical issues. I pray that things will look up for you as for Katy Nora. You are not alone. We are here and we care. Prayer Warriors will add you to their list. One day at a time, darling.
> Camacho, where is your new house. I would love to see Maine. I think of Murder She Wrote when I think of Maine.
> Pearlone, it is going to be like Heaven to be in a new home with new furniture. Wish I had a ship coming in.
> Kate, I laughed and coughed reading of your shower episode. You be careful. We already have one break and you make yourself sit and let Grandpa take care of Luke. He will have so much more appreciation of you when this is all over.
> Aran, your poem was just beautiful and such a testament for your friend. Iwis we lived in a world that was not so judgemental and loved one for their heart and not outward appearance, color, or money but for their soul.
> Joyce, glad to hear Molly got a good report. Send your Sister my way. Jim keeps the pantry straight but time to organize kitchen cabinets again and closets and drawers.
> Joy, I hear your heart and so understand your concerns but God had a plan before our Tim ever entered this world and I cling to that for his future. We never cease to pray for him and Matthew, our special children here.Dale Rogers wrote a book years ago called Angels Unawares about her little Down Syndrome daughter. They are Angels. They are loved.
> Guess I will try and post more tomorrow as my puter is not wanting to type right.
> I will see you soon with my new mug (from Angie) of coffee.I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


Thank you for your welcome Betty I really liked reading your post I look forward to reading many more . I too have sinus problems and allergies but touch wood haven't had a sinus infection in a while . I remember coughing a lot but mainly when I tried to lay down as everything dripped to the back of the throat . I hope you can some respite from the coughing and get back to feeling better in yourself soon and look forward to getting to know you too 
Sonja edit sorry for taking up so much space but I thought I'd made it shorter


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. Had a good swim yesterday, although the water felt a bit chilly. I started knitting a lamb last night using a very curly yarn which is impossible to unpick, but the good thing is the mistakes don't show.
> 
> I start my pain management course this afternoon. Do you think they will mind if I knit? I'll take some with me anyway.
> 
> Gwen, ghinking of you and your DDs family.
> 
> Healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


Knitting always help me with pain management cant see why they would object


----------



## RookieRetiree

good to see you!! I made the SKYP socks for my son and love that pattern -- it's plenty stretchy and worked up quickly for me - definitely one to recommend and do again and again. I really like the yarn you spun -- I'll bet those socks will be very warm. And, very needed in this weather - schools are closed here today also and will probably be again tomorrow as there is no letup in sight. Thankfully, we didn't get the snow that Caren got --- that would really be a double whammy

The idea of your soap sounds good, but DH would not let me have good beer go flat to make soap -- maybe if we ever find some that he doesn't like -- pretty hard to do.'



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! The fast-paced Christmas holidays are behind us again and we are into a new year. I have finally come up for air  I've been knitting away and sorting through some of my things as I have decided that one person just can't craft in every area. With the coming of BJ (Baby Johnson) in April, this soon-to-be-grandma has got to get her act together!!
> 
> Today, as I sit here typing, most of the schools around me are closed. Air temperature is -8 degrees F. but the windchill is between -35 and -40 degrees F...way to cold for little ones to be out and about. Dear husband's car doesn't like the cold either. His one headlight started blinking on the way home last night. It is too cold to do any type of work in the garage requiring any finger dexterity, so he took the other car to work today. Black ice is a worry when the car exhaust freezes immediately onto the roadways. I'm very happy to be tucked in here, safe and warm!!!
> 
> I'm working on a teddy bear (out of my head) for the grandson. Dear son had a beloved bear that he carried everywhere. I'm trying to recreate it from photos. So far so good but it has gotten way too big  It might just end up being my proto-type and I will try again with much smaller needles to make a denser fabric. In the meantime, I spun up some Shetland X Icelandic wool. I wanted it to be a sock weight but in the end "it" decided it wanted to be more of a DK or sport weight yarn. I think I will have enough to make ankle socks for wearing around the house. I have a sock on my needles right now too yet that was a free pattern on Ravelry.com called Skyp stitch sock or something like that. The stitch pattern is interesting but I couldn't work on it when I went to my knitting group on Monday because I kept forgetting when to do the stitching among all the chatting back and forth - hahahaha! After I got home, I fixed my errors and made the heel flap (top down sock pattern) and turned the heel. Time to get it done and make the mate before I forget what I'm doing. But then there are more patterns to look through for what I might want to make for BJ
> 
> I also ran across a recipe to make some soap that uses beer that you let go flat and then freeze...just use it in place of the water in a normal recipe. You supposedly can use milk in place of the water too but it needs to be well chilled or even a little slushy so when you add the lye it won't scorch the milk...we will see. I dug out my little 8-bar test mold that dear husband and I made. I weighed out the beer last night but there are still plenty of bubbles so this might have to wait until tomorrow, so the beer goes completely flat (so it won't fizz up once the lye is added). I found a soap calculator on-line too that makes things ever so much easier. I don't mind doing the calculations with the calculator but any less chance for error is okay in my book. It also tells you other things like how hard the bar will be, creaminess, sudsing ability, all on a number scale...kind of fun to play with the amounts of the oils and see if those numbers change. It figures the lye and water for you with each change...such a wonderful thing!
> 
> How have you all been? I've missed you all! I see Sam is back at the "spa" - hopefully for not too long!! What else has been happening? Send me a PM if you don't want to recount things publicly. I will try hard to be more engaged here.
> 
> Dear daughter-in-law has only 13 more weeks to go (according to her due date, which we all know could be 2 weeks one side or the other of said projected date). She is just glowing and I think dear son is starting to get a little nervous. Now that she is clearly showing and getting bigger, he realizes that this just isn't something happening in the future...it is happening in the "near" future  I think he will be a good daddy, which makes me smile
> 
> Love to all...any good patterns floating around that I need to add to my ever-growing stash? XOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> School cancelled today do I have spent the morning blocking my dinner at the Eiffel tower shawl. Was not easy. Hope it turns out ok


It looks great -- stay inside as much as you can and stay warm!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> The idea of your soap sounds good, but DH would not let me have good beer go flat to make soap -- maybe if we ever find some that he doesn't like -- pretty hard to do.'


Hey, if you were nearer I could give you some beer he wouldn't want to drink. I live near the student-hang-out area and on morning walks occasionally will come across one or more cans of unopened beer. I collect them because I make a fertilizer for my roses and other plants that uses beer as its base. Sure wouldn't want to drink even after washing the can but great for my purposes.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> School cancelled here too. Love your shawl, the colour makes it look as if you are spinning around.


I noticed that after i took the picture, looks like it's a blur lol. Sorry for the double post on that was using my phone and had issues.


----------



## Normaedern

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hey, if you were nearer I could give you some beer he wouldn't want to drink. I live near the student-hang-out area and on morning walks occasionally will come across one or more cans of unopened beer. I collect them because I make a fertilizer for my roses and other plants that uses beer as its base. Sure wouldn't want to drink even after washing the can but great for my purposes.


That is great and so funny


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> It sounds like you are planning to do your socks using the Magic Loop method -- do you want top down or a toe up pattern? I've collected quite a stash of both types...I think my favorite so far - it's easy and it's appropriate for men or ladies socks --
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skyp-rib-socks
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-skyp-socks


Not quite sure what kind of socks I'm going to try . Just been looking through some patterns to see which ones I understand before I even attempt to start knitting there are so many that I keep getting distracted Thank you for your 2 links I'll take a look


----------



## agnescr

Kansas g-ma said:


> If Windows 7 has a firewall, it must not be too good as my guru recommended I add one and I did. I don't think he would have recommended one if it was not needed. Consumer Reports says some of the free ones are as good as purchased ones but best to get one that automatically updates.


I have my windows firewall disabled and use a free one I downloaded,


----------



## gottastch

RookieRetiree said:


> good to see you!! I made the SKYP socks for my son and love that pattern -- it's plenty stretchy and worked up quickly for me - definitely one to recommend and do again and again. I really like the yarn you spun -- I'll bet those socks will be very warm. And, very needed in this weather - schools are closed here today also and will probably be again tomorrow as there is no letup in sight. Thankfully, we didn't get the snow that Caren got --- that would really be a double whammy
> 
> The idea of your soap sounds good, but DH would not let me have good beer go flat to make soap -- maybe if we ever find some that he doesn't like -- pretty hard to do.'


I am making the medium men's size for me...seems my foot measurements pretty well fit that size. Once they get a little farther down on the foot, I will just try them on for length 

Regarding the beer...I never said I told DH I took some of his beer - LOL


----------



## machriste

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I go I do need to ask for prayer for my newly married daughter.
> 
> Prayers for you, DD, and SIL. Such hard times. Glad your daughter asked you to go to Al Anon with her. I too don't believe SIL's "handling it himself" is the answer. Wish I was close enough to give you a hug in person.


----------



## Pup lover

Just lost a long post responding to many will try to recreate.

Martina prayers for you and your sister continue, have they determined what is wrong?

Julie glad your computer is fixed, thanks to Sandi and Alan. Wouldn't be the same without you!!

Gottastch glad your back, hope to someday try half the things you do.

Rookie glad your doing to Dr hope your feeling better soon. I see second Dr on the 19th we will see what she says.

Sure there was more but cant remember now. Off to get some lunch

Prayers and hugs to all


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> OMG, Julie, that is a BIG job. Are you moving closer to Bronwen?


Would have been good if that were feasible but with travel costs added and kenneling for Ringo- not really on the cards- this was landed on me by the owner's Agent of the last year- basically we had a difference of opinion, so he decided to pull all the clout he has- hopefully I will know soon about where I am moving to.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> if you have that Julie make sure it is on....dont understand how you keep being attacked by viruses on KP,maybe some links you use?must be something you are opening. other than that download another firewall and disable windows fire wall, add adblockplus and check that it is updated regulary


 :thumbup: Must try that!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, happy you are back on-line.
> Gottastch, exciting getting ready for first grandchild.
> Gwen, glad your daughter has chosen to go to ALANON. Will pray her DH will join AA. How sad this clouds their marriage.
> Betty, do hope you feel better soon.
> Have to run to get ready for Zumba.


Thanks Joy!
Prayers also for Gwen's DD and SIL and their children- no quick solutions, I suspect, but life changes needed.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Just lost a long post responding to many will try to recreate.
> 
> Martina prayers for you and your sister continue, have they determined what is wrong?
> 
> Julie glad your computer is fixed, thanks to Sandi and Alan. Wouldn't be the same without you!!
> 
> Gottastch glad your back, hope to someday try half the things you do.
> 
> Rookie glad your doing to Dr hope your feeling better soon. I see second Dr on the 19th we will see what she says.
> 
> Sure there was more but cant remember now. Off to get some lunch
> 
> Prayers and hugs to all


Thanks ,Dawn!
Joining in the prayers and hugs!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

I love the daily digest-- would never wade thru all the various forums but digest is doable. This morning there is a question about "Willie warmer patterns" and I found it totally hilarious. I read the whole thing plus a few added later and am still laughing. Judging from OP's name (Peter 385) it might be a put-on but comments were so funny. After yesterday dealing with credit card stuff, I needed this laugh.


----------



## sassafras123

Gottastch, forgot to say how much I like yarn you spun.
Just back from zumba and off to book club.


----------



## agnescr

Swedenme said:


> Not quite sure what kind of socks I'm going to try . Just been looking through some patterns to see which ones I understand before I even attempt to start knitting there are so many that I keep getting distracted Thank you for your 2 links I'll take a look


This is the pattern I use, done it so often I don't even need the pattern any more,occasionally change the instep stitches to something fancy, but with all the great sock yarn available it does not really matter, it has photos and clear instructions

http://heidibearscreative.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/two-socks-at-time-on-one-circular.html


----------



## gottastch

agnescr said:


> This is the pattern I use, done it so often I don't even need the pattern any more,occasionally change the instep stitches to something fancy, but with all the great sock yarn available it does not really matter, it has photos and clear instructions
> 
> http://heidibearscreative.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/two-socks-at-time-on-one-circular.html


That's a nice pattern, Agnes. I have made that one two, once or twice  It is fun to do the same thing (making socks) in different ways (dpn's, two at a time, etc.)


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> My Precious Loved Ones,
> You all have been so sweet and caring. I cannot thank you enough for your love, concern, prayers, and Gwen, your call.
> I called the office repeatedly and the nurse kept telling me no to come amongst all the germs but to give it ten days. I have never been so sick and finally just got in the bed and slept when cough meds kicked in. It started breaking up Sunday. The cough gets me at night and I have gone through three bottles of cough medicine and sucked on cough drops until nauseous. I married Jim in Vicksburg fourty seven years ago and every since we have lived by the river, I have kept sinus infections. I have had three surgeries by three different doctors and still am plagued with it. I see an allergist regularly. Guess I will be cured when I go to Heaven.
> Yall are up to eighty two pages, so I have quite a bit of reading to do. Jim has been an angel. He has taken care of all meals and since I started sitting up and pittling with washing today, he has insisted on picking up supper tonight. He was really scared and begged me to go to the ER. I just couldnt see going when I didnt feel it was in the chest. The wheezing didnt feel as if it were coming from there either. Still have a little of that but not nearly as bad as it was.
> I have knitted a little today and taken a picture to show you where I am if I can ever get it to download.
> Off to read and catch up. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


My dear Betty, I'm so glad you're feeling better. There's some nasty bugs going Round this winter. Now don't overdo, so you have a relapse. Let Jim take care of you and baby you, until you're completely well!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry Tami. Hope you can rest easy tonight. Will be praying for your mom, DB, you and all family. What a difficult time.


Here's the update. 
DSIL had lunch with us cousins and cousin in laws We had a great time, and I know she needed it. The facility transported mom home. She can not get in the Escape, and none of us have anything lower to the ground. She can not stand on her own, they said she could. It took 2 of them to get her ready for bed, with her screaming and yelling the whole time. Poor dear nephew went to his parents room and hid. He is 12. DB messed up his back big time yesterday morning with her. They have found an excelent source for informational help. They now have someone coming in for a couple of hours, morning and night. Other than that, that is all I know right now. The first few days at least will be the worst, as with the dementia, ANY change upsets her for some time. She was like this in the hospital after her fall. We shall see. DB may not be able to keep mom long.

As for our cousin lunch, we had a great time, and spent about 2 hours together. Arriana was a very good girl, and did entertain, but in a nice way, just by being there! I looked down once when she was jabbering at me, and trying to get me to pick her up, and she had one shoe and sock on, and the other shoe and sock was on the floor! She is like her mom and hates shoes and socks. When we came home, she even let grandpa (Dzia' Dzia'-- sounds like ZaZa in Polish) hold her and play with her. Found out one of the younger cousins, in her first year in college, had a class project with genealogy, and did the side I have nothing on! And we each got a copy plus some photos! Yay! and she has more! I have that huge tote to sort thru of photos found at mom's. DB & DSIL sorted for over 4 hours one day, and we each ended up with one of these. If they didn't know who was in the photo, I got it.  
In the lunch photo, my DD is the front right, to my right next to the high chair. Our server was kind enough to take several photos for us!


----------



## agnescr

sassafras123 said:


> Gottastch, forgot to say how much I like yarn you spun.
> Just back from zumba and off to book club.


Joy you wear me out just reading that,have tried to get back on the wii in the hope of getting weight under control,but between my poor big toe,( it is healing) on right foot and Plantar fasciitis(heel pain) in left heel i can just hobble along :wink:

gottastch that yarn looks great....learning to spin is on my bucket list......some day


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a really good time --- still feeling pretty crappy though so don't think I could make the long flight. Do you put lace on it too?


It seems like you've been battling the crud way too long. I sure hope you're all well soon.
Junek


----------



## agnescr

gottastch said:


> That's a nice pattern, Agnes. I have made that one two, once or twice  It is fun to do the same thing (making socks) in different ways (dpn's, two at a time, etc.)


they only way i have not managed to make socks is with 2 circulars even with one bamboo tip and one steel tip I still got lost, i do enjoy using DPN but now mostly use them for gloves or starting something with just a few stitches in the round


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> My dear Betty, I'm so glad you're feeling better. There's some nasty bugs going Round this winter. Now don't overdo, so you have a relapse. Let Jim take care of you and baby you, until you're completely well!
> Hugs,
> Junek


June has your router been replaced or are you still on communal?


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Thanks for thinking of me today as I think about the loss of family for my SIL and DB. Every time I saw Sandy, she had a smile on her face and was upbeat. Her choice of dealing with cancer was to not have a pity party, but rather with fun and laughter. She was always building wonderful memories with her family by doing fun things. She wore a green wig for St. Patrick's day and my great nephews would wear her wigs when they would be around her. Her DH once told her that he did not understand why she didn't live like she had stage 4 cancer. She simply said that she was going to live life and enjoy it to the end and that is what she did.
> 
> Matthew wants me to share with you what he worked on in his art class last night. He had it available for me to see early this morning and I was just amazed. This is a drawing for an elderly lady at our church who approaches him frequently and asks why he never draws KiKi. So here is her KiKi in progress.


wonderful!! I'm sure she'll be so pleased with KiKi's portrait!! Your doll dress is so cute...my hands would probably never recover. Your family is so talented!
Junek


----------



## agnescr

tami_ohio said:


> Here's the update.
> DSIL had lunch with us cousins and cousin in laws We had a great time, and I know she needed it. The facility transported mom home. She can not get in the Escape, and none of us have anything lower to the ground. She can not stand on her own, they said she could. It took 2 of them to get her ready for bed, with her screaming and yelling the whole time. Poor dear nephew went to his parents room and hid. He is 12. DB messed up his back big time yesterday morning with her. They have found an excelent source for informational help. They now have someone coming in for a couple of hours, morning and night. Other than that, that is all I know right now. The first few days at least will be the worst, as with the dementia, ANY change upsets her for some time. She was like this in the hospital after her fall. We shall see. DB may not be able to keep mom long.
> 
> As for our cousin lunch, we had a great time, and spent about 2 hours together. Arriana was a very good girl, and did entertain, but in a nice way, just by being there! I looked down once when she was jabbering at me, and trying to get me to pick her up, and she had one shoe and sock on, and the other shoe and sock was on the floor! She is like her mom and hates shoes and socks. When we came home, she even let grandpa (Dzia' Dzia'-- sounds like ZaZa in Polish) hold her and play with her. Found out one of the younger cousins, in her first year in college, had a class project with genealogy, and did the side I have nothing on! And we each got a copy plus some photos! Yay! and she has more! I have that huge tote to sort thru of photos found at mom's. DB & DSIL sorted for over 4 hours one day, and we each ended up with one of these. If they didn't know who was in the photo, I got it.
> In the lunch photo, my DD is the front right, to my right next to the high chair. Our server was kind enough to take several photos for us!


I spent about 3 years working on family history but photos were few and far between,and the few I did come across I didn't know anyone in them,now i make sure when I put photos on my external hard drive name date and place are included...


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> No, it didn't go smoothly. Too tired tonight to do much more than a short comment here and there as I read. Will post tomorrow.


Such a shame. I know it must be very difficult dealing with her dementia.
Prayers for all of you,
Junek


----------



## agnescr

tami_ohio said:


> Here's the update.
> DSIL had lunch with us cousins and cousin in laws We had a great time, and I know she needed it. The facility transported mom home. She can not get in the Escape, and none of us have anything lower to the ground. She can not stand on her own, they said she could. It took 2 of them to get her ready for bed, with her screaming and yelling the whole time. Poor dear nephew went to his parents room and hid. He is 12. DB messed up his back big time yesterday morning with her. They have found an excelent source for informational help. They now have someone coming in for a couple of hours, morning and night. Other than that, that is all I know right now. The first few days at least will be the worst, as with the dementia, ANY change upsets her for some time. She was like this in the hospital after her fall. We shall see. DB may not be able to keep mom long.
> 
> As for our cousin lunch, we had a great time, and spent about 2 hours together. Arriana was a very good girl, and did entertain, but in a nice way, just by being there! I looked down once when she was jabbering at me, and trying to get me to pick her up, and she had one shoe and sock on, and the other shoe and sock was on the floor! She is like her mom and hates shoes and socks. When we came home, she even let grandpa (Dzia' Dzia'-- sounds like ZaZa in Polish) hold her and play with her. Found out one of the younger cousins, in her first year in college, had a class project with genealogy, and did the side I have nothing on! And we each got a copy plus some photos! Yay! and she has more! I have that huge tote to sort thru of photos found at mom's. DB & DSIL sorted for over 4 hours one day, and we each ended up with one of these. If they didn't know who was in the photo, I got it.
> In the lunch photo, my DD is the front right, to my right next to the high chair. Our server was kind enough to take several photos for us!


I spent about 3 years working on family history but photos were few and far between,and the few I did come across I didn't know anyone in them,now i make sure when I put photos on my external hard drive name date and place are included...

great photo mind note who is who for future generations


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I've got to get up and go to water exercise in the morning. I do enjoy it but must admit it is so difficult for me to make myself go. Monday was a killer day there for me after a 2 week absence due to no classes during winter break. My hips still ache...LOL....more reason I should go I know....need to work those joints. Anyway, I'm signing off and heading to bed.
> 
> Before I go I do need to ask for prayer for my newly married daughter. I don't want to go into great lengths but some serious issues have reared their ugly head. I'll ;try to be brief. DD knew that SIL was a recovering alcoholic. DD had NEVER see him "off the wagon. He even went to rehab many, many years ago. Right before the wedding he lost his job and has had difficulty finding one. He is very intelligent but times are still kind of tough; has 2 college degrees. Anyway this issue has pushed him WAY off the wagon. His mom (also a recovering alcoholic) has rallied to my Dd's side but DD REALLY didn't realize how bad such an episode could be. Won't go into more but to say DD is so distressed and sad; doesn't know if she can continue like the past few weeks much more. My heart is absolutely breaking for her and the kids. Yes, we still accept and love SIL but he MUST get help and has told his mom he wants to "handle it on his own" which I'm afraid isn't going to be possible. I have directed DD to al-anon for guidance and support but don't know if she will go. Just writing this tears are running down my face. Please please pray for my SIL, my DD and her children. This is just devastating for all. I truly believe that prayer will help and ask for your support. She love him. The kids love him. But he is NOT the same man she has dated for 2 years. Can't say anymore; too upset. Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: Just got email from DD and she wants me to go to Al-anon meeting with her Monday. Praise God. Prayers from you guys still appreciated.


Oh, Gwen. I'm so sorry to hear this.
I will add your DD and children in my prayers.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> In the lunch photo, my DD is the front right, to my right next to the high chair. Our server was kind enough to take several photos for us!


What a great idea for cousins to get together. When I used to go to Calif for doll conferences, I would arrange to meet my Calif cousins for lunch. Always fun a great way to meet new family members.

Sorry dealing with mom is so rocky-- hope it gets better fast. My blessed SM took care of all this with my dad years ago, I was teaching/living 3 hrs away. That's why I helped support her for several years.


----------



## Normaedern

Tami, I am sorry that your mom was so disturbed. You did have a lovely lunch and that photo is full of lovely ladies. Great!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> they only way i have not managed to make socks is with 2 circulars even with one bamboo tip and one steel tip I still got lost, i do enjoy using DPN but now mostly use them for gloves or starting something with just a few stitches in the round


After Kathy's little class at KAP on doing this, I can now do 2 circulars. Not sure I like it, but can do it and at times it is best way. She had a great handout.


----------



## agnescr

Kansas g-ma said:


> After Kathy's little class at KAP on doing this, I can now do 2 circulars. Not sure I like it, but can do it and at times it is best way. She had a great handout.


will stick with [email protected] time magic loop or DPN why fix what aint broke lol

latest socks.... I always pull the end of cast on yarn through to mark start of round to save the bother of stitch markers which I always lose


----------



## Normaedern

Spring is here Lol!! I found these the other day when it was too wet to walk my usual route. Today has been very windy and wet.


----------



## agnescr

Normaedern said:


> Spring is here Lol!! I found these the other day when it was too wet to walk my usual route. Today has been very windy and wet.


Shows just how further south you are....not even green shoots here though the weather has been mild


----------



## agnescr

this is the other item I am working on just now 2ply beaded scarf,started it secon week of holiday but set it aside to finish other items


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I've started some notes and for supplies I have:
> 
> Blank canvas options:
> Tunisian Crochet afghan stitch rectangle
> Mesh bag
> Burlap
> Cross-stitch fabric
> Plastic grids
> 
> Crafting Items:
> Crochet flowers, leaves, appliques
> Felt flowers, leaves, appliques
> Needle felted birds, animals, people, fruit
> Knitted flowers, leaves, appliques
> Buttons
> Crochet cotton
> Yarn
> Grommets
> Beads
> Lace
> 
> This is getting seriously like a book outline---want to collaborate?


Yes please,

Leather off cuts
Plastic and metal washers
Tomato paste tubes (cut open and washed - they are gold inside!)
String
Hessian
Wire from very fine to quite thick

There's just a few more to add to your list. xxxx


----------



## Pup lover

agnescr said:


> this is the other item I am working on just now 2ply beaded scarf,started it secon week of holiday but set it aside to finish other items


What lovely fine work! Love your socks too they are just not something that has really grabbed my interest yet. Maybe someday.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Yes please,
> 
> Leather off cuts
> Plastic and metal washers
> Tomato paste tubes (cut open and washed - they are gold inside!)
> String
> Hessian
> Wire from very fine to quite thick
> 
> There's just a few more to add to your list. xxxx


Leather, metal washers, string and wire are all great adds. I have to figure out what Hessian is and who knew that there was gold in tomato paste tubes---I'll have to check that out!!??


----------



## RookieRetiree

agnescr said:


> this is the other item I am working on just now 2ply beaded scarf,started it secon week of holiday but set it aside to finish other items


Lovely --- this is very much like the baby blanket that I'm nearly done with -- just have about 2' of trim to finish and then sew on before blocking.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> this is the other item I am working on just now 2ply beaded scarf,started it secon week of holiday but set it aside to finish other items


Very pretty as are the socks. nice pattern.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Leather, metal washers, string and wire are all great adds. I have to figure out what Hessian is and who knew that there was gold in tomato paste tubes---I'll have to check that out!!??


Hessian is a course weave fabric usually brown and what sacks used to be made of. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Sonja, Susan on Connections tells me that she thinks the wool shop in Whitby is called Bobbins.


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from Pain Management course. Who would have thouoght that sitting in a room for 2 hours could be so tiring. I am absolutely whacked.

Small group of ladies taking the course which is run by a Psychologist and Physiotherapist. Lots of information - most of which I have forgotten, but they have given us a book of stuff to read. 

I did find it a good session and look forward to next week.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Hessian is a course weave fabric usually brown and what sacks used to be made of. xx


I think it is called burlap here..


----------



## Strawberry4u

agnescr said:


> this is the other item I am working on just now 2ply beaded scarf,started it secon week of holiday but set it aside to finish other items


You do such beautiful work agnescr. What pattern is this? It is so beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You sister is most definitely in my prayers as are you.


martina said:


> My Post has just vanished so I will say that Gwen and family and all with problems are in my prayers. Hopefully my sister will be home in a few days and I will hear about my new place soon. Till then I am here cat sitting and waiting for news. Take care all. Please keep my sister in your prayers .


----------



## Strawberry4u

PurpleFi said:


> I go to a Pain Management Clinic also. I don't get that the provider know the patients come there because they are in pain then they make you wait hours to get in and by that time like you said you are tired and in so much pain you just want to get out of there.
> My husband let the provider know how unhappy we were making his wife wait when she is in so much pain is not being thoughtful for the clinic's patients. But it's a money thing above all. The P.A. said they are given so many patients to see and are sorry for the wait. But like you, DH said well 1 1/2 to 2 hours wait is uncalled for. So I know what you are going through and I'm so sorry.


----------



## agnescr

Strawberry4u said:


> You do such beautiful work agnescr. What pattern is this? It is so beautiful.


It was a pattern from a "Lets Knit" magazine July 2014 issue number 81 called Lacy Summer scarf


----------



## Gweniepooh

Loved your post. Hope you DH is safe in his travels. The yarn you spun is beautiful; is that the natural color or is it dyed? Also, I can hear the excitement in your "voice" as you talk about knitting for BJ; I know you will be a wonderful grandma!


gottastch said:



> Hello everyone! The fast-paced Christmas holidays are behind us again and we are into a new year. I have finally come up for air  I've been knitting away and sorting through some of my things as I have decided that one person just can't craft in every area. With the coming of BJ (Baby Johnson) in April, this soon-to-be-grandma has got to get her act together!!
> 
> Today, as I sit here typing, most of the schools around me are closed. Air temperature is -8 degrees F. but the windchill is between -35 and -40 degrees F...way to cold for little ones to be out and about. Dear husband's car doesn't like the cold either. His one headlight started blinking on the way home last night. It is too cold to do any type of work in the garage requiring any finger dexterity, so he took the other car to work today. Black ice is a worry when the car exhaust freezes immediately onto the roadways. I'm very happy to be tucked in here, safe and warm!!!
> 
> I'm working on a teddy bear (out of my head) for the grandson. Dear son had a beloved bear that he carried everywhere. I'm trying to recreate it from photos. So far so good but it has gotten way too big  It might just end up being my proto-type and I will try again with much smaller needles to make a denser fabric. In the meantime, I spun up some Shetland X Icelandic wool. I wanted it to be a sock weight but in the end "it" decided it wanted to be more of a DK or sport weight yarn. I think I will have enough to make ankle socks for wearing around the house. I have a sock on my needles right now too yet that was a free pattern on Ravelry.com called Skyp stitch sock or something like that. The stitch pattern is interesting but I couldn't work on it when I went to my knitting group on Monday because I kept forgetting when to do the stitching among all the chatting back and forth - hahahaha! After I got home, I fixed my errors and made the heel flap (top down sock pattern) and turned the heel. Time to get it done and make the mate before I forget what I'm doing. But then there are more patterns to look through for what I might want to make for BJ
> 
> I also ran across a recipe to make some soap that uses beer that you let go flat and then freeze...just use it in place of the water in a normal recipe. You supposedly can use milk in place of the water too but it needs to be well chilled or even a little slushy so when you add the lye it won't scorch the milk...we will see. I dug out my little 8-bar test mold that dear husband and I made. I weighed out the beer last night but there are still plenty of bubbles so this might have to wait until tomorrow, so the beer goes completely flat (so it won't fizz up once the lye is added). I found a soap calculator on-line too that makes things ever so much easier. I don't mind doing the calculations with the calculator but any less chance for error is okay in my book. It also tells you other things like how hard the bar will be, creaminess, sudsing ability, all on a number scale...kind of fun to play with the amounts of the oils and see if those numbers change. It figures the lye and water for you with each change...such a wonderful thing!
> 
> How have you all been? I've missed you all! I see Sam is back at the "spa" - hopefully for not too long!! What else has been happening? Send me a PM if you don't want to recount things publicly. I will try hard to be more engaged here.
> 
> Dear daughter-in-law has only 13 more weeks to go (according to her due date, which we all know could be 2 weeks one side or the other of said projected date). She is just glowing and I think dear son is starting to get a little nervous. Now that she is clearly showing and getting bigger, he realizes that this just isn't something happening in the future...it is happening in the "near" future  I think he will be a good daddy, which makes me smile
> 
> Love to all...any good patterns floating around that I need to add to my ever-growing stash? XOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## martina

agnescr said:


> this is the other item I am working on just now 2ply beaded scarf,started it secon week of holiday but set it aside to finish other items


That is absolutely beautiful. Is it for yourself?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love this shawl and the colors. How do you 'BLOCK YOUR DINNER??? LOL. (Just teasing you)


Pup lover said:


> School cancelled today do I have spent the morning blocking my dinner at the Eiffel tower shawl. Was not easy. Hope it turns out ok


----------



## agnescr

martina said:


> That is absolutely beautiful. Is it for yourself?


No decision as yet to who will receive it,or not lol and thanks


----------



## agnescr

the TV is worse than usual so I am sitting knitting watching the full run of "Merlin" on Netflix....seems I missed a few episodes when it was run here,some of it is a bit over the top but to be expected with fantasy


----------



## agnescr

This is what I have chosen for the next shawl not decided what pattern yet,any suggestions? must be 2ply lace weight


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful daffodils! Way too early here for them but do have iris just starting to poke their leaves out of the ground.


Normaedern said:


> Spring is here Lol!! I found these the other day when it was too wet to walk my usual route. Today has been very windy and wet.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gorgeous; simply gorgeous.


agnescr said:


> this is the other item I am working on just now 2ply beaded scarf,started it secon week of holiday but set it aside to finish other items


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay....you've peaked my curiosity tremendously....WHAT are you and purple making??? Also, never ever have seen tomato paste in a tube; only in a can.


RookieRetiree said:


> Leather, metal washers, string and wire are all great adds. I have to figure out what Hessian is and who knew that there was gold in tomato paste tubes---I'll have to check that out!!??


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my I am drooling agnes! That yarn and the bead will be magnificent.


agnescr said:


> This is what I have chosen for the next shawl not decided what pattern yet,any suggestions? must be 2ply lace weight


----------



## angelam

Normaedern said:


> Spring is here Lol!! I found these the other day when it was too wet to walk my usual route. Today has been very windy and wet.


Yes Spring is just around the corner. I saw a whole lot of roadside daffodils when I was out at the weekend. Can't believe how early they are!


----------



## Swedenme

agnescr said:


> Shows just how further south you are....not even green shoots here though the weather has been mild


No green shoots here in northeast either and getting very windy here .just listened to the weather forecast and we are supposedly in for a bit of a bumpy ride with very strong winds both here and parts of Scotland over the coming days weather warnings already in place . Hope everything's fastened down


----------



## PurpleFi

Strawberry4u said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go to a Pain Management Clinic also. I don't get that the provider know the patients come there because they are in pain then they make you wait hours to get in and by that time like you said you are tired and in so much pain you just want to get out of there.
> My husband let the provider know how unhappy we were making his wife wait when she is in so much pain is not being thoughtful for the clinic's patients. But it's a money thing above all. The P.A. said they are given so many patients to see and are sorry for the wait. But like you, DH said well 1 1/2 to 2 hours wait is uncalled for. So I know what you are going through and I'm so sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't waiting for 2 hours, the course runs for two hours every Wednesday for 9 weeks. It was just trying to take all the information in that tired me out and just sitting, but it was well worth it. Lots of support from the staff. We are lucky here in the UK as this service is provided on the National Health Service so we don't have to pay for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> Back from Pain Management course. Who would have thouoght that sitting in a room for 2 hours could be so tiring. I am absolutely whacked.
> 
> Small group of ladies taking the course which is run by a Psychologist and Physiotherapist. Lots of information - most of which I have forgotten, but they have given us a book of stuff to read.
> 
> I did find it a good session and look forward to next week.


But did you knit??? I do understand being "whacked" after a meeting like this.


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> This is what I have chosen for the next shawl not decided what pattern yet,any suggestions? must be 2ply lace weight


Now that is what I call a gorgeous colour. xxxx


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-312115-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

